#  ...

## Alip

! 9-    ,         !  :Cry:      ...      ,      ....

 !      ? (     ...      ... ...) :Help!:

----------


## Irusya

*Alip*,        ,     " :Love: "   :Big Grin: 
   !  :Smilie:

----------


## Alip

...   ...    ...    .    ...

----------

(   )   -  ...

----------


## Irusya

> ...    ...


))) -  - :      2  ,    :   )) , - ,       )))))

----------


## Alip

*Irusya*, !        ...    ,    .          .         -      .

  ,       ...     ,          .

----------


## Irusya

> -      .
> 
> .


     ,    ))))
 -",  " :Big Grin:

----------


## EvstratovaT

,    30 .
    30      ,   - ,     ,   ,   .   .  ,      .

----------


## EvstratovaT

,     - !          ,         :Smilie:

----------


## SSSSS

, ,   ,    , ,  .   ,   .   ,   ,    ...   -...   .  :yes:

----------


## Alip

*EvstratovaT*,    ! !   :Wow: 


 :Smilie:

----------


## _

,   (  ),        !!!

----------

> 


   !!!

----------


## SSSSS

> !!!


,    !   ,  . 
, ,     ,   .

----------


## EvstratovaT

[QUOTE]


> ,    !   ,  . 
> , ,     ,


. :yes:  
 -,    ,    ,       :Smilie:      1  :Wink:

----------


## Alip

*SSSSS*, -.   !  :7:

----------


## SSSSS

,    ,  .

----------


## Irusya

> ,    !   ,  .


  :Big Grin:  
 :yes:   :Big Grin:  
 :  )))))  ))))

----------


## SSSSS

> 


 -  ...  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> -  ...


, ,  , ,    ,   ""   )))))

----------


## SSSSS

, ,     , , -,    .

----------


## Irusya

> , ,     , , -,    .


     ,     ""))))) -  - ,   -, -..
, ""    "",     ,     :Big Grin:  
      ). -  ))))

----------


## SSSSS

> ). -  ))))


 ...  :yes:

----------


## Alip

...    ... " ,      !"  :Speaking:

----------


## Irusya

> ...    ... " ,      !"


    ))))))      :Big Grin:

----------


## Chainichka

, ,      - ..   

   -  -  ,       -  (  )

       ,  ,      ""    ,  -       .

   ""  -    .   .      .       ,   ,      -   ,   -    (      )
      -        -    -     -  -  !

----------


## Irusya

> , ,      - ..


,       ,   "  "      ..

----------


## Alip

*Chainichka*,    ,     ...

----------


## EvstratovaT

> ""


  :Smilie:     ,   :Wink: 
-,       ,             ,      .

----------


## SSSSS

> ...    ... " ,      !"


        ,    ,    ,     .

----------


## SSSSS

> -,       ,             ,      .


 .    .       .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kirruha

" " -    .     ,         .    -    !

----------

> ,      ""    ,


     ?      .   ,   ,     ,   .        . ,   .     . .    .  .        .

----------


## Irusya

> .


 :yes:  



> . .    .  .        .


.
,   ""   ? :Smilie:  - , .    )

----------


## SSSSS

> 


  ,    ,    .

----------

-,     .  ,       .  ,  .     ,   ,       - . ,         .       .  .   ,          ,          .  ,   (     )    .

----------

.    : ,  !              :Wink:

----------


## Alip

!  :Smilie: 
    ,       :Smilie:           .

----------


## Marichka

-     !      ,     . ,    ,   ... .    ...

----------


## Irusya

> ,     . .


 ""      " " :Big Grin:  
-    "",  " " :Smilie:

----------

,       ,       .      -   ,  ,   ,      .
  -,       - ,   .  - AXE.  ,   ,            .   , ,   ,    ,   -   -  ,

----------

> -,       - ,   .  - AXE


     .      ,         ? -    .

----------


## Irusya

> .      ,         ? -    .


 :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ""      " " 
> -    "",  " "


...   .    ,-    ! ,, ,      ...  :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,   ... ,    90%      ?

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,   ... ,    90%      ?


....  "" - ...,    "90%"... ...! :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ...   .    ,-    ! ,, ,      ...


" , ?!"( .. " ") :Big Grin:  
  : " ,       " "()"  ?))

----------


## Glissando

> " , ?!"( .. " ") 
>   : " ,       " "()"  ?))


  !  :yes:   .
...    " ",  "   !".  :Wow:  
  "" ()?  :Wink:  
ps:           ...  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> !   .
> ...    " ",  "   !".  
>   "" ()?  
> ps:           ...


,        :Big Grin:  
"   "()-    :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> ,        
> "   "()-


. -  :"   -        -   .       ".   - .
     ,   . 
   -   ..  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> . -  :"   -        -   .       ".


 :yes:  



> ,   .


    ,   ? :Big Grin:  



> -   ..


 ... :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ?


     .    :""....  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> .    :""....


  :Frown:  
 !     ? :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> !


     !  :yes:  



> ?


         ...      -  .       ...  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ...      -  .


 :Wow:    ,    " " " "  ? :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> ,    " " " "  ?


...   ,  **,      ...  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,       -  :Big Grin:       "",    : ""  :Smilie: 
  ,  () " " , ,    (   ))))  -         ,       "    !"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,       -       "",    : "" 
>   ,  () " " , ,    (   ))))  -         ,       "    !"?


,  ,...       !  - ,    ...  :yes:  
    ...  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ,...       !  - ,    ...


 - :Big Grin:  



> ...


",  -  "() :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ",  -  "()


 :8:

----------


## Irusya

, :  - ,  -  - ".."(),    :  -"      "?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> , :  - ,  -  - ".."(),    :  -"      "?


   ,  ,  ,  , ...  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ,  ,  , ...


? ? :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> ? ?


.  .  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> .  .


 ..   .. ,  .. :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ..   .. ,  ..


...     " " ,     ,   .     Stasa@  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ...     Stasa@


,     ! :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> ,     !


...  ""  :Wow:  . !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,  -  9-. , , , !!

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*, 	 ::   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> *Irusya*,  -  9-. , , , !!


...   "*9-*. "  ", !!"    "   "     !
!!!  :Demonstration:  
     !! :Demonstration: 
 !!!  :Demonstration: 
   !!!  :Demonstration: 
  .. ... ... ... ..  :Embarrassment:  
   ""  , , !  :Wow:  (   ())

----------


## Irusya

> .. ... ... ... ..  
>    ""  , , !  (   ())


   ! :Big Grin:   -      " "  ... ... :Big Grin:     .. :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,   ,     ... .... ,

----------


## Glissando

> !  -      " "  ... ...    ..


...     
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...ight=glissando
 ...    :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,   ,     ... .... ,


...     -   ...  ...!  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ...     
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...ight=glissando


 :Big Grin:    ))))   "    "    ,       , : "  ?"    :Big Grin:    .  . :Smilie: 
     ))))))))))

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*, !   - " "....

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, 



> .  .

----------


## Glissando

!   --  ????  -  ... :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  ,   ???

----------


## Nattaha

- ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> .. ,   ???


 :Frown:       ,  ,        (  ...    :Embarrassment:  )
"    .."))))

----------


## Glissando

> - ...


 ...    ?  :Wow:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ,        (  ...    )
> "    .."))))


!      !  -  Stasu@.     !

----------


## Nattaha

...    -
     ,  ,       (  ...    )
"    ..")))) 
   - 
"   ???"

----------


## Irusya

> !      !  -  Stasu@.     !


 , ,     :Big Grin: 
-!   !))))     ))))))

----------


## Glissando

... ...   -  "   "    1990 - 95 .
    ,  !  :yes:   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ... ...   -  "   "    1990 - 95 .


 ?	 ::flirt:: 




> ,  !


"    ,    , " (  ) :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

....     :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> "    ,    , " (  )


    .    , ,  .     .   - .  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> 


   , !  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,   :Cool:  -    ??????????????????

----------


## Irusya

> .    , ,  .     .   - .


,   , , ..      " " ? :Big Grin: 
 - "" ...

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,     -         ...

----------


## Nattaha

, ...   :Embarrassment: 
 -   ....

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,   -    ??????????????????


   ,   .  :Wow:  
...   


> 


  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,   :Wow:  .............. ...

----------


## Glissando

!  ,,    ,     2    !  :Wow:  
   :   ,        ,     (,) :yes:  
!  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,  ?))) " "().. :Big Grin: 
...  -  :Frown:

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,  !!! !!

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,  ,  ?....

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,    ....


  : " ,   . .." (  ) :Big Grin:  
* * " , .." :Big Grin:  
   ,    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, *Irusya*,  --!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ,      ... 
> ,      .
>   ,  , ,


     -   :Smilie:

----------


## Alip

, 9-.  !   :Wow:      !  :Wow:     ,         !    :Wow: 
!  !  :Kiss:

----------


## Nattaha

?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.  .   .  
       ...
      .           ,    .
    ?

----------


## Tasik

,     ...       ...     ...    ,    ,      ,     ,     (    5 ),       ...   ,          - ... ...   , ,     ! :Wink:

----------

.        ...

----------


## Alip

?!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
  !   :Wow:    !   !   :Stick Out Tongue:    !    25,12  01,02,08   :Stick Out Tongue: 
         !                 !

----------


## Irusya

> !


  :Big Grin:  
     )))))

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :Big Grin:   -    !!!!!!
   ....     ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> !


... ..     ,   .    .   .  .  :Cool:

----------


## Tasik

> ?! 
>   !     !   !     !    25,12  01,02,08  
>          !                 !


     !!!
  ...  !  : , ,   ,    ...       ,   ""    ...            !        ,     !
    !       !     !
       !!!    ,   ,  ,   ,  ,     ... :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> !!!    ,   ,  ,   ,  ,     ...


!        !  :EEK!:  
         ,        ... ... -    .... ! 
  ,        :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ..
>   ,


  :Big Grin:     "" ..     )))

----------


## Tasik

> "" ..     )))


 ,   ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !


  :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> 


  ,  ,  ,   ))))
    " -   - ")))))

----------


## Glissando

> "" ..     )))


 ... -     :Wow:  ... ""...  :Wow:  
    ,  ,  ...   ,   ,   ...  :yes:  
       .  .    33-   :Wow:       ,     :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> " -   - ")))))


.......       (  :Embarrassment:  )     ...  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,    ,   "",    ,    -  ...     (   33 ,  ,  )     ))))))) 
  (  ?  )))),      ...  ,  , ...     ""   " ,     ")))))  ..  -   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,   ...   ,   "",    ,    -  ...     (   33 ,  ,       ))))))) 
>   (  ?  )))),      ...  ,  , ...     ""   " ,     ")))))  ..  -


  ,,     .
 :Dezl:  
ps:     ... -  ... :Frown: 
ps: ps:      ( ).  -       :Wow:  -     :Embarrassment:  
   ...  ...     :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ...  ...


? ? :Big Grin:  




> ps:     ... -  ...


 , - ""? :Big Grin:  



> .. -       -


...   ..   - ?))))

----------


## Glissando

> , - ""? 
> ...   ..   - ?))))


... , -, ""... ""..."        .     !" ()   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ""..."        .     !" ()


 , - "" :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> , - ""


 !  :EEK!:   :No:   :5: 
- :",," -  ..."

----------


## Glissando

-      ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> -      ...


,  ?)))) 
 ""      :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ?)))) 
>  ""


 ?  ... ,  ?? ...   ...   .   !  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

,      ,,        ... ...-  ?     ...
  -... ...

----------


## Irusya

> ,      ,,        ... ...-  ?     ...
>   -... ...



 :Big Grin:     - ""  ))))
- :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> - ""  ))))
> -


"!      !"  :Smilie:

----------

((((((((   ,     (((  ((((

----------


## Glissando

> ((((((((   ,     (((  ((((


  , !  :yes:    .     ,    !     .  .  .    -    Irusya.        .  :Wink:  
...   !  :Frown:     !  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> -    Irusya.


,   ! :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   !


   .  .. ...-!  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> .  .. ...-!


..     )))) 
 -     ...)))))

----------


## Glissando

> ..     )))) 
>  -     ...)))))


      !  ...    ...      ...  -... ...  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

... ....  ....  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> 


   ,   ,    ! :Wink:

----------


## Tasik

.  .    33-   :Wow:       ,     :yes: [/QUOTE]

,   !!!      ,     ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -2005

> ,   ,    !


    ,         :Hmm:

----------


## Alip

...  ...   ?!             :yes:   :yes:          -?  :Hmm:   :Lol:

----------


## ltymuf

> ..    ...


      ,       ..  :Wow:

----------


## Alip

*ltymuf*,     :Speaking:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> -?


    !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> ,


   ,    ,     !!! !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Alip

*Tasik*,      ?!  :Lol:

----------


## Tasik

> Tasik,      ?!


         ...  :Wink:

----------


## umka8-0

-   ,    ? 
-  
-   ,     ? 
-   
-    ? 
-   
-   ,    ? 
-  , 

 .......... .......

----------


## Irusya

*umka8-0*, -      :Big Grin: 
    !  :Big Grin:

----------


## umka8-0

.....)))   ........   ......
   ... )))
  ... ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

?!     ?   ,  ,  ,      (  )   ...  ... ,    -     ?         :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## umka8-0

....  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> ....
> __________________


   !!!

  ,         ...   ,    (           ,  ,   ,   ,     ...)      ,     (   ),     ,  ...  ...                 ....  !

----------


## umka8-0

..........  ))  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

-...  !  !  :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

....  ... ...  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## umka8-0

.... ...))))  :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> .... ...))))


!!!  :Big Grin:   ... !   ,       ...
  ...  ...   .. :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ....  ... ...


,     !!!  ...     ......     ,          ,      (  ,      !!)  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pearlS

..............

----------


## Glissando

, ,  .......    -  ,  ,  , ...

----------


## Irusya

> ..       ...


...     ?)))))

----------


## Tasik

> , ,  .......    -  ,  ,  , ...


     ,   !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ...     ?)))))


 ... 34-   .      ...  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ...     ?)))))


   ?!  :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

!  - ...  -       !  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  
   ... -   ...    -   !  :yes:    !  !

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,      ?))))   -   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,      ?))))   -   !


...  ...  ... .    :Embarrassment:       .

----------


## Irusya

> ...  ...  ... .         .


 ... ..    ...  ...   )))))  ? :Kiss:

----------


## Tasik

> !  - ...


    ,   ,   ??!  :Wink: 
   ,  ,   !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,     :Frown:     ....)))))

----------


## Tasik

,   ,      ...    ...
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,  ..  -  .  ,   :Smilie:  
   ? :Smilie:    - ))))))

----------


## Glissando

> ?


   ... :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ...


    ))))))
-    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> Tasik,  ..  -  .  ,  
>    ?   - ))))))


       ( ),        .... /  ....   ...

----------


## Tasik

> ...


 ,    ...     :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,    ...


          ...  :No-no:

----------


## Irusya

> ...


     -  ,    ))))
   " "... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> -?


...        -,    -   ...
  :
1.     .       .      : :" !";
2.    ,           " "(     ,    ).  



> 


   ,     ( )      (      ).         ""   .    . 
!   .   ,  , .   , " ", ""    " ".      .           -  !  :Wow:  
 ...   !  :1:

----------


## Irusya

)))



> ""   . .


"   , "()



> ,  , .   , " ", ""    " ".      .


,  ,      ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> " "...


   " " 35-   !  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,  ?!  :Big Grin:   -?

----------


## Glissando

> )))


     !  :yes:  



> ,  ,      ?


 ...    ....     ... ... 
: " " (:    ,     )   (: ,   ),  (    "").        :yes:  
    ?    , -..  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


 ,  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,  ?!   -?


   -        ???      ,    ,     ???    ??? !   !  :Smilie:

----------

!!!  :Super:  
 :Big Grin:     5    -   ,   ,

----------


## Irusya

> ,    ,     ??? !


?!     ?  !          ,    :Big Grin:  



> !   !


  ,  ,  ...	"  :Kiss:  "-   ,    " ::flirt:: "- )))))

----------


## Irusya

**,      , )))

----------

*Irusya*,     .      ""   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ?!     ?  !


!



> Glissando,  ?!   -?


   !   !  ! ! (! !). - -  , ???



> ,


   .   -    -!  :yes:     Tasik!  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> !   !  ! !


....   , ... :Frown:   (   ... 




> .   -    -!     Tasik!


!  -...        ,    ?))))))

----------


## Glissando

> !  -...


     -         , -.      ......""!? ! ""...!     !  !  ... !  :yes:

----------

> ...





> 


    )))
*Glissando*,  ,       ?    33-      ,       ?   :Big Grin: 
: , , !!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> -         , -.


 -         ,   ""-   , ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

,     !    ,    !!!!

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,  ...  	 ::condom:: 
    , ? :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

.    . "21-00. .  ".
: . .  ()!!!
 .  ! 
  .  :Smilie:  
 :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> .    . "21-00. .  ".


...  :yes:    ,  ..   ...))))) 



> : . .  ()!!!
>  .


     -    ... :Big Grin:

----------

> .  ".


  ,   ? 



> .


 , !   :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

...   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   22.30  ,  :Wow:    , .        :Embarrassment:    -   !     ,  - ....      ....       ...
-  !   ,   . :yes:  ... 
! 
 ...  .
    !  :Smilie:  !  :Smilie:  
!  !   !  :Smilie:   :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,    , ,        .... ..  ,  " ", , ))))))))

----------


## Tasik

> ...


     ?!     ,        ....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*, -    :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> Tasik, -


      ?!    :Smilie:   ,        :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:    ,  


> : . .  ()!!!
>  .  !

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,      " "  ... ,    ))))   ... )))))

----------


## Tasik

> ... )))))



... ...    ...  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*, ""   )))) ""-  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

...       ...  :Stick Out Tongue: 
,  ""     ?!  :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,      ?))))
  ,     "...  ,    ")))))))

----------


## Tasik

> ,    ")))))))


  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

    ,   !!!

----------


## Irusya

> ,   !!!


    - :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

...  ,    !
    ......      ...
 :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> ......


   ..     ..
"      ?"() :Big Grin:  




> 


    ,  "")))))

----------


## Tasik

,        -,     ....  /,  --  !!!

   ,        ,    ,  -   (  ),    ,    ,        ,  ...   ,     (     -  )  :Stick Out Tongue:  ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ,        -,     ....  /,  --  !!!


..         ))))




> ..    ,    ,        ,  ...   ,     (     -  )  ,


! :Big Grin:      "..-  "() :yes:

----------


## Tasik

, ,     :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ..         ))))


    !!!


   , ,

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,      ))))     )))  ,  ,  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

,   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:       ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,         " ",    "   -  ?"))))))

----------


## Tasik

,    (,  ),    , ...   ...          ...  ,   :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> ...          ...


   , ,     :yes:  
  ! :Smilie: )))))

----------


## Tasik

,  ,    ""    :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ,    ""


   " "  , , 2   ,    ))))))

----------


## Tasik

2       :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> 2


  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

:Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: ,    -   ...

----------


## Irusya

> ...


..   :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

...     :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*, ,    "..  ,  - .. 10 ,  ..    : " , ,    .."  ,  ,  - ))))
    ""  ,   :Smilie:     , )))))

----------


## Tasik

....  ,          :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> ....  ,


  :Smilie: 
",     ?" :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

--!!!!!    ?!       ...      ...

----------


## Glissando

, !  :Smilie: 
...  -, ,, ...

----------


## Irusya

! 
show must...)))))

----------


## Glissando

> ?!


.. ..    ??? : :EEK!: 



> ,        ....


... ... ....  ?????: :EEK!:   : :EEK!:  
!      !



> Tasik,   ,     "...  ,    ")))))))


 : :EEK!:     !!!  :Wow:  



> ...  ,    !


     !  :Wow:      ,          :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 

....      -!!!
  ,         ...       !          ,       ,  , !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> *Tasik*,      " "  ... ,    ))))   ... )))))
>   ...       ... 
> ,  ""     ?!


    -      !
,  ,    ....   ....     , !!!
  !  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

....       . -     .    ,    (,   . .  .    - )    !         .
*Tasik*,        ?       :Wink: 
...   ....((( !((((   )

----------

> ....       . -     .    ,    (,   . .  .    - )    !         .
> Tasik,        ?      
> ...   ....((( !((((   )
> __________________


 , ,    !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

, ,      
        ,    "   "....  ,      ,      :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  
   "",     (, , ... ,   ),    ,  ,     ,        (  ) :Embarrassment:  
       .

 ,   ,  ,   .   ,..           (      ,   ,  ...)


 , ,        ...  ,   (  ),     :Frown:

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*, -....    ,  ...   :yes:      - !!!!   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

....  ,,    -   .      ,    :"   ,   ,     ..." - ...  ...



> ,    "   "....  ,      ,


  ,    ,   -   , ,   .    (,   ....    ...    (  ..). !  -  ! .... !.



> .


 ... ...   ,    -  . . -  ,    -     !    ? !       !



> ,   ,  ,   .


  .    .  -    :yes:  " " ........   :yes:  



> ,..           (      ,   ,  ...)


.       .    ! -     ... ...  !  :Stick Out Tongue:  




> , ,        ...


 ....   ...   ,  ...  :yes:  



> ,   (  ),


 ? ? ...  :yes:      :" !"  :yes:   :yes:  
  (!)  - -   ,    . !!!   "You never can say"! () (".",  .)  , ,  ,   ...
!  ! !!!! ...      ... .  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

:Big Grin:      - ...    - !! !!!!  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> - ...    - !! !!!!


 !  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,   -  - ....  10, ...   :Big Grin:     ...   :Embarrassment:   ,   ......... ...   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,   -  - ....  10, ...      ...    ,   ......... ...


, !  !  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

!  !!!!      ..      ...       ... 
,  -       ,   - !!!  - , ...   -

----------


## Glissando

> .      ...


     ! :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  -       ,   - !!!  - , ...   -


 ,    -  ....  :Frown:      ,  -  ,  ....       : ", (  ,   :Embarrassment:   :yes:  ), "  " ()...  ,   :Wow:   :yes:  ,!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

!!!   :Cool:   :yes:      -    :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

... --... 253  -   252

----------


## Nattaha

> 


 ,    ,   ....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> !!!        -


       !  :yes:     ! ( )  :yes:     ! :yes:        -  , , !  :yes:   ... ...             .. (...-  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  ... ,,   )... :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> ... --... 253  -   252


... -!!!  , ,  ?  !  :Wow:   :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

:yes:   ...         :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> ...


... ... ...  ...  ... :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

-... , -,   ..........

----------


## Nattaha

,  -  .......

----------


## Glissando

> -... , -,   ..........


...  !  !  :yes: 
 ,   ,, .  -   DRWEB.com  " " - " Curelt"
 -  ...  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  -  .......


 ...  - .   ...  "" ... :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

:yes:  !    !!

----------


## Irusya

> ,    -  ....      ,  -  ,  ....       : ", (  ,    ), "  " ()...  ,    ,!


!    "--"?!              ( ,   ,     :Stick Out Tongue:  )))))))
--  , -    ,   - " -",      "        ,  ,    "     :yes:            ,  ? :Smilie:  -     "",   ,  - " "))))     .   :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> !    "--"?!              ( ,   ,     )))))))
> --  , -    ,   - " -",      "        ,  ,    "


 . .  -  .     .  !  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  
!!!! :Wow:  -- !  -- !  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  ! :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ..
> !!!! -- !  -- !    !


 :yes:  
* ,   -   ,  ""  * :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> * ,   -   ,  ""  *


  !      !   ...    !  ! - ...  ...- !  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

:Stick Out Tongue:   -

----------


## Nattaha

- ...

----------


## Glissando

> -


  !     -    !  ! :yes:   :Wow:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

!  -  ,  )))))

----------


## Nattaha

,   -  - !!!!

----------


## Irusya

!      ))))))

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,  :Embarrassment:     -  ....  ..

----------


## Glissando

> !  -  ,  )))))


...  !!!!    ...      :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  ( ,!)!!! ..-...   ...-...!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> !      !


 :Smilie: 
* ))))))),  ,   ".. ...."...*



> ...    !


-   ))))
    ))))) "  ...." :Smilie: 
    -   ))))

----------


## Glissando

!!! , !    ! .....   - , !  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> -   ))))
>     ))))) "  ...."


   -   -   :Wow:  !

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,  ,  "",      )))) ))   ""-  , - )))))))))))))))

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,  ,  "",      )))) ))   ""-  , - )))))))))))))))


..    ... :yes:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,  ??????????????????????

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,  ""   "           (, )))))"

----------


## Glissando

> *Irusya*,  ??????????????????????


 ..., , ..., !  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,  - ,  -  ))))
   "   ,  ...   ..." ,  ""    ))))))      , ,        :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
.   !   :Wow:       ,    )))) ----, ))))   -  "  " ( ,   )))))))))))

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,  ""   "           (, )))))"


  !     15 !!   ???    ,        ????? (     :Wow:   :Wow:  !!!)      - ???  :War:   :War:   :War:

----------


## Glissando

> *Nattaha*,  - ,  -  ))))


   ??!   ??? (    ...)
!!!  ,  ...      :War:

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,    ...     ,   5 ...  :Cool:

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*, ???????              - ! !!!

----------


## Irusya

> !     15 !!


 ?! :Wow:   ?!      ,  -  - ""()?   - )))))))



> ???


  :Smilie:   ""     ?))))   ,   ))))))))



> ,        ?????


   ""   , )))))  , ))))   " ",    ))))        ?))))))))



> - ???


-!   ,  )))))  ..     " "-    ,  -, , -))))
*   *

----------


## Glissando

!  !!!! !  !!!

----------


## Glissando

..."     ..."  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,    " "-?    :Smilie:           ,     ,      ))))
,   ,  ...))))) ? ? ? ?   -!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ..."     ..."


   ?	 :Kiss:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,    " "-?


 - !  ? "  ,?" (".")



> ,     ,      ))))


    !     !



> ,   ,  ...))))) ? ? ? ?   -!


!    !  ... !  ..   !  !!!!     :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

> !  !!!! !  !!!


  ... -  ... ... ...  , ....

----------


## Irusya

> - !  ? "  ,?" (".")


   ,   ... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:        -  )))))))




> !     !


 !    ,      ))))))




> !    !  ... !  ..   !  !!!!


  -?!       100     ,    - -   )))))))))
 -    ! :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,     ...    .... -    ????   :Embarrassment:      ..   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

-  -  !!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:    -  !!!   :Smilie:  (,      ...   :Frown: )

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,    -  -?))))       "      "  :Wow:  ?)))
*PS   ))))) -))))))*

----------


## adianva

Glissando[/b], *Irusya*, *Nattaha*,   -    " "(  - ).  ,  ?   ?!  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ... -  ... ... ...  , ....


 ... -  ...   -  ...    -   .. . !!!      -  ,,   - !).   ,  ... ...      !!!!  !! ...: :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

, ,   ))))  ,  , ,  (    -  )  - )))))
   ,         (  ),     ))))  ,  - :Smilie: 
,    "   "   ""))))))  ,     ,   )))))

----------


## Glissando

...  ...  ...  - .....   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

-  ...   -  ...    -  .. . !!!     

*Glissando*,    ?????        ???   -  , ....   :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, , -   ....   :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> -  ...   -  ...    -  .. . !!!     
> 
> *Glissando*,    ?????        ???   -  , ....


????      !!!!   ! , ?

----------


## Irusya

> ...  ...  ...  - .....


 .  :Smilie: 
   - ?)))) !
*    ,      (    ),     ,      -...*  -  , ?!      ?! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*, , -   ....


 ?!	 :War: 
*   ,   ,    :Smilie: *

----------


## Nattaha

,     "   "....   :Wow: 
*Glissando*,   ? , , , ))  - ????    5%  ????   :Cool:

----------


## Glissando

!!!     !!!             ... , ,  ...  !!!   -! :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  
!  -     !
 ...  ...   ,       !
!!! ....!!!  ! !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,   :Frown:  
  "  "()     " ",         -,  )))))))
"  "() ?  :Cool: 
    ,  " "   :Smilie:   )))))))

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,    ,     !!!  ,  , -  !!!

----------


## Nattaha

, 5    -        :Smilie: 
  !!!!  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,   
>   "  "()     " ",         -,  )))))))
> "  "() ? 
>     ,  " "    )))))))






> Glissando,    ,     !!!  ,  , -  !!!


 !   !         -   !!!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  -   ????      !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:     !
ps:      .  :yes:  !  :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*, "   ,    "()  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*  2 ?!*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *  2 ?!*


   ,  !  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:  
 .....  ! :yes:  
   !  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:  
... ... ...  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> !


 :yes:  
,    "" :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    ""


 ,      :Wink:

----------

> ,    "   "....  ,      ,        
>   , ,        ...  ,   (  ),


*Tasik*,  ,     .        .          .       ,         .    .       .    ,   . - .           .  ,        .    ,     ,       ,   - ,    . ,   !
    . .
   ,     .,       .    -      (((((

----------


## Tasik

> --  , -    ,   - " -",      "        ,  ,    "               ,  ? -     "",   ,  - " "))))     .


  !!!   ,  ,      !!!  ,    ,   ,    ,     ... ...    ,    ,   ... ...        ,         :Frown:            ,   ,    ,     ,      ....  ,    ,      ,                    ,          ...

 ,     "", ,     ?!

   ---  ,  , ,        (   )       :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> ...   ,    ,     ... ...


   "- "-   ,  :Smilie:       ,     )



> ,    ,   ... ...


,  :Smilie:     -,    ,   - )))))),     :Smilie: 



> .... ,     "", ,     ?!


-   :yes:  




> ...        (   )


 - :yes:

----------

11.11.   11   11 . 
 , ,    ....      ...       .    .             .    .   ,

----------


## Tasik

> ,



   ,    :Frown:       ,     
     ...     , ,    ...   ,      ,   ,  ( ,     ,      ...,       ""       ...)  :Smilie: 
, ,  !   :Smilie:     ,    !    !!!  :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> , ,  !      ,    !    !!!


!!!  :Super:   :Super:   :Super:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
!!!  ,?  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Tasik

> !!!  ,?


,   ,    ,   ...     :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ,    ,   ...


   ,!  :yes:   :Smilie:    !     - .  :yes:      -    :yes:     !  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*  " "*  :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ,!     !     - .      -       !


*Glissando*,    ?     :Smilie:        ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,  ,      .     :yes:

----------

,    .  .     .   ,     ......  ,      ...

----------


## agur

> ,      .


,   8       :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,   8


 ,     , , , ))))  -        :Smilie:

----------


## agur

> ...


  ,   ,...   ,     .
  -      : "    !!!"

    ,     ,    ,    ,     ...
   ,  -      :Wow: 




> ,    .  .


**,  ?        ,     ,  ? ,    -

----------


## agur

> -


   ?

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,  )))) ))))     :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

:
http://www.raimag.ru/coin-boxes/red-meshok.html
http://www.raimag.ru/coin-boxes/big-meshok.html
http://zhurnal.lib.ru/j/juzhakow_g_w/meshok.shtml
http://tara-tara.ru/

----------


## Irusya

,  :Smilie: 
http://cards.mail.ru/cardedit.html?E=82310&S=&tid=93383

----------


## agur

:Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*, ,        ?))))))

----------


## agur

> ,        ?))))))


   ?  ,  -,  ...

----------


## Irusya

*agur*, , .   ,   :Smilie: 
  ?))))  ,       "" ?))))

----------


## Glissando

> *agur*, , .   ,  
>   ?))))  ,       "" ?))))


 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   ΅  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:     ,  -  !!! , , ,     ,    -    ,     !!!  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:          ,      !   !!!!
 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:      -   ! !  ,,  ,   ,     .  .    !   !!!! Ӆ. :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  
!       !  .   !  !        !      ! ,      ,   ,  !



> ,       "" ?


      !!!

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,  ))))) 
    ))))) ,  "  "  ,   - ))))
 ... ... ...   ...     ,      ? :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

.     ...

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,      ? :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,      ?


 ..  :Frown:  , , ,         !      ,  ?   ,  ...



> .      ,         .     , ,     .       ,     .
> ,     ,    "  "   .      -       (,         :"  ?"  "  ?).
>   ,    ,   ,   ,-, .          346.         ,   "  ",        - " ".      ,      ,       ,     .  -  - ,  -  (, )  ...               !

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,    : "       ,   "  ",        - " " -     "", ,         (,    ,       )...   -    :Frown:     - ?      ,   -    !!!   !    ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

, !       !  :Smilie: 
 ,   ,    ,             "  "  :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> , !   !


  :Smilie: 
  ! :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> !


 ... ...   ,  ... , ,...  :yes: 
 ...       .       "-".   ...

----------


## Irusya

> ... , ,...


  , ? :Smilie:  -, -, -...     ,         ,? :Big Grin:  



> ...       .       "-".   ...


       - -,   )))))))) - :yes:   :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> , ? -, -, -...     ,         ,?


... ,,,     -      ... ( ,    - !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:     -  !  :Wow:  ). ...   .    " "
 ...   ... ,     ,   -   -   :Wink:  



> - -,   )))))))) -


     .        . 
     "  ".   ,     .  Lento (    ).
, ,   ?  - ?       !

----------


## Irusya

> ...   .    " "


 :Hmm:    ))))



> ...   ...


    -   ""   ? :Smilie: 



> .


 :Smilie:  ))))



> "  ".   ,     .


    ! :Big Grin:  
-     Sam Brown-Stop))))        :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  




> Lento (    ).


 -     :Embarrassment:       ))))))

----------


## Glissando

> :    ! 
> -     Sam Brown-Stop))))


.. .        .  :yes:  ,   .    -       .  :Wow:        !
    , !  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> .. .        .


      ?))))  !    ! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  



> ,   .    -       .


-  ? :Big Grin:  



> , !


 -  ...     -   ,     :Big Grin:       ,   ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

.      ",   ".           :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ",   ".


    :   ""? :Big Grin:  



> 


   -     :Big Grin:  ,     40        ))))))))

----------


## Glissando

> ?))))  !    !


     .      .



> -  ?


 .    - .   , -   !  :yes:  



> -  ...     -   ,          ,   ?


     .  ,   .      .    ,   ...   !  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> :   ""?


  -  - .  , , , ,      ,   ,   !  :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> .      .


   ! -          ))))))  ,  -)))))



> , -   !


 :Smilie:  ,  ))))))))



> .


    -  , ? :Big Grin:  



> ,   .


  :Smilie:     -  ))))))



> .    ,   ...


    .... :Big Grin:    -    ))))))))

----------


## Glissando

> ! -          ))))))  ,  -)))))


    ?
   - .        !
   , !        ,  !  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


...   ...-   ?))))))    " "  )))))



> !


  2 ,  -   ""?  !    !))))))



> , !


 . ,          ,    :Kiss:

----------


## Glissando

...    ....     .... ... - , , ,- ! :Frown:

----------

,  !

----------

*Glissando*,   ,    ""  .

----------


## Glissando

> ...   ...-   ?))))))    " "  )))))


    !       !



> 2 ,  -   ""?  !    !))))))


 ,,  ,  ! !   , -   , , !  ...  !  -    ?



> . ,          ,


 , , ...  ,   ,  ...     .  -  .  ...  !  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> *Glissando*,   ,    ""  .


 -   :Super: 
 , ,      )))))

----------


## Glissando

> ,  !


!!! !   ,!!!  !    -  !  :Wow:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> !    -  !


  !   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> , ,   ?  - ?


 !!  :Smoker:  
    -    !!!  !!

----------


## Glissando

> -  
>  , ,      )))))


      !     ...    ... !  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ..


 - ,      " ..  ...".  :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> !!  
>     -    !!!  !!


        !!!  -???    , !!!! !  ! !  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,       ...  , -... :Speaking:      ...

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,       ...  , -...     ...


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> -???


 ...   ? - ...   ? - ...   ????   :Wink: 
  ,   ,   !!!  ????

----------


## Glissando

> Irusya,       ...  , -...


,  .   .     ...  :"       !  ,  ,!"  , !  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ...   ? - ...   ? - ...   ????  
>   ,   ,   !!!  ????


   .    .   5 %  :yes:     - . .   !

----------


## Irusya

> .


  :Smilie:   "",  "   ,        ..."     , -)))))))

----------


## Glissando

> "",  "   ,        ..."     , -)))))))


 ...     ,   "   "  - " "!

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*, ,     ...      ,   - ,   ,    ...  ...     ...  ...          ..   :Stick Out Tongue: 
 5%   ...  ,  ,         :Frown:   !!!

----------


## Glissando

!    ?   ? !
 -  ,  -  ! !! !!???  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:    - !!!! ... ,  ! ! , !     ,?  -    100    200 !!!    ??    20-   ??? !!!  ...       !!!      ,    !!!    !!!  ......-....   -, ,  -  ...  ...!!!   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

.......- ?   ,  ...   ,   ,    ... ,!  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------

.  ,  ,    .

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,     ...  ...    ... ...     ...   :Big Grin: 
         () ...   -  ,      ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> .  ,  ,    .


 !!!!    15 ,    .... . :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   ..   - !!!       ,?   ,?      ,????      !!!  !!!  :Wow:   :Wow:   ?  :Wow:

----------

> 


 :8:

----------


## Nattaha

> !!!


 -...

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,  -  ,      ,


 ...   ... ...   .      -   .   -    !  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

> -


  :Wow:     - !!!     ??     ...  ...      !       ,    ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

? ??  ?  ?  ?     !!
 !!???   !!!         !!!   !!!    !   !!! 
  !!!   - !    !!  !   !! !!! :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

:Big Grin:    ...  ,   ,  ...      ,     ....  :Embarrassment: 
    ,    ,    ..

----------

...   ,      ,       .   ,          , .

----------


## Nattaha

** ,   !!! -,    ...      ,   ... -,         -              ...   :Big Grin:     - ,    ..   -   ,  , ...        , ...   :Big Grin:   ...   :Wink:   *      :Big Grin:      ,        :yes:  ...

----------

> 


 ,  .

----------


## Irusya

! :Smilie:     20 -    ?))))
         "".
-   -   .
 -""    -  ,            ...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
 ...   ?)))))))

----------


## agur

> !


 :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 
   ,         :Wink:   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,  - (  -----  - )          .   .    :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> !!!  !!!


    ???  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:     !!! !!!    :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> !!! !!!


  :Smilie:   ""    ,        " " :Big Grin:

----------


## -2005

"",     ,   .   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> "",     ,   .


"  "    :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

,  ?   ""     ? :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> ,  ?   ""     ?


 ,     ...  ....    ...      :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*, , - ,        :Big Grin:    ))))))

----------


## Tasik

> ))))))


  ?!       ?    !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## umka8-0

)))))

----------


## Nattaha

...     


> (  -----  - )


 ! !

----------


## Irusya

> ...      ! !


  ? :Smilie:  
       ))))       )))))) 
  - - ""      :Smilie:  -  ? :Smilie:

----------


## umka8-0

?))))  :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> ?))))


,   ""  -     " ".     -   - ,    :Smilie:

----------

,      .

----------


## Irusya

** ,     ""? :Smilie:

----------


## umka8-0

> ,      .


))))

----------


## Irusya

*umka8-0*,  - 413     ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## umka8-0

)))))   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> )))))


* ))))) -   " ",          ))))))*

----------


## umka8-0

:Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tasik

> ,   ""  -     " ".     -   - ,



 ...   ,   ?!   ,   ...      ?! (  -  : ,    ... ...), :     ,    , ?! :Smilie:     ,  ...     ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ...


 ,    :Big Grin:   ,    ""   ? :Smilie:       ? :Smilie: 



> (  -  : ,    ... ...)


  :Smilie:  -    (:    :Wink:  



> ,  ...     !


..  "  " :Big Grin:    ! :Smilie: 
 ,   ,  ?!  :Smilie:    ? :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> ,   ,  ?!   ?


,    .... ,     :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 
 ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> ,    .... ,


  :Stick Out Tongue:  



> ,


       "  " :Frown:  
,   ,       ,          ? :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> "  "


   ...  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: ... -  ,     :yes:   :yes:   :yes:           ?

----------


## Irusya

> ...          ?


      (  ) :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> (  )



   ,   ???

    ?!
   ... ...

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*, ... ,   " ,  " -    :Big Grin:   -   :Smilie:     -   :yes:          " " )))))))

----------


## Tasik

> -           " " )))))))


  !!!  ...  ,      ...  ?!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> !!!  ...  ,      ...  ?!


   ?)))))))))

----------


## Nattaha

...   ...   ... (,   :Smilie: )  -    :Cool:   ...   :Wow: 
     ,   ...              !!!!
    ?  :Wink:  ,   ,     ?

----------


## Irusya

> ..              !!!!


 ,  ,    ,     " " :Stick Out Tongue:   , .   - ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> ,  ,    ,     "


  :Wow:     ...    ???    ?    ???

----------


## Irusya

> ?


*  *



> ???


  :Smilie: 
   ,    , , ,   -    )))))))))

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,  ... (...)   :Big Grin:        ...   -    ...  :Embarrassment:   ,   -   (...)

----------


## Irusya

> ...


""   ""-     :Big Grin:  



> -    ...


  ,           "  " :Big Grin:  
   2   -    Tasik..  :Big Grin:  
         -       ))))))))

----------


## Nattaha

:Wow:  ...  ,   !  .   .  - ,  (...) -     ... ! !!       :yes:    ...   :Wink:     ... ,           ?     -    ...

----------


## Irusya

> ,           ?     -    ...


 :yes:       ))))))
 -,  -, -" , -.."().  - ,   ..-  -  -   ))))   ""))))))    (   )    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> - ,   ..-


 :Super:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,  , ,  ,   -  ))))           -... , ?))))))))

----------


## Tasik

> ,   -   (...)


 ,     ?!  ,     ,     !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

:Stick Out Tongue:    ..., , ... , ,    :
   , 
  , 

   ...
   ,

  , 


  ...
,    ..,
  ?!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> , 
>   , 
> 
>    ...
>    ,
> 
>   , 
> 
> 
> ...


  !  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> !



 ,    ,  !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,    ,  !!!


-.          "  " :Smilie: 
, ?       -?    ? :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

,  ...     ,   !!!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ...


,    :            , ? :Smilie:   ,        ,    - ""...  :Big Grin:  
 ,                 .
   "  "    :Smilie: 
          )))))) ,      ,  ...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

,     ,     ,   !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,     ,     ,   !!!


 :Embarrassment:  
 !     ,      !       ))))))
( , ,   :Frown:   ,  "" ))))))

----------


## Tasik

> , ,    ,  "" ))))))


    ,  -  ... ,  ...-  ....  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 

,    , ,  ...
   ,  ,     ...  :Stick Out Tongue: 


 ,  ,    ,    !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ,    ,    !!!


*   ""     50   ))))))))*
    ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ?


 !!!     ,   ,     ,    , !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 
  ,    ...        :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ...


,   -))))))    ,  ,   , ,           ))))))  , ?)))))
  ,       .... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> , ?))



  ,  ...,   ...        ...

----------


## Glissando

΅΅ ΅..  
 -    .    
,  充 
,   - ,   , ,   ,     (     ). 
 , ,    ,    ! 
  ? 
 !!!  ,      ,         ,        ! 
 ??? 


> ...   ,      ,       .   ,          , .


  !   ,    -       ,       !       !    ,     . (, )     ! ( ,  ,   !!!)
, , ,      , !!!   ,         
!      ! ,        (  ), -  .
    .
 .
* . .*



> (  ),       ,       , ,         (  ),     -  ,  -.          ,      ,    , ,  . 
> ,    ,    ,    ( ,   ,     ,) .     !   -       !  -   ,    !
>  .  . !


*.*
1.  !



> !!!     ???       !!! !!!


  ,   , , !    (.. ).           !.     ,      ..     .      (  ),       !  ,      ݻ     λ! 
!        (   ).
2.   !!    ! 
   .     ,  ,  .      ,    .        !         !    : ,(   ,   ..)   !        !      ! 
3.  !   ,    ,  ,   !!! 



> , ,  ,   -  ))))           -... , ?))))))))


     ,        -!??
  . 
   . . 1  2.  :
 ,   50       ,  -     ,   !    51-      (, , , ).      !
     !!!    -  ! 
       . !!! -   - !!!! 
      . .   .    .
4.  ! 
         - !!!     !!!   ,      ....       ? ,   !   , -   ,  ,   -  !        - !
 .    -       .      ( , , )        (   ).     .

      . ,            , , ,      .            
     .          ,-  . .   .
         ,    !

!    ,  !     .  !
 !      !   ! (   ,      ).       . ,  ,    ,  ,       .
    !  !

----------

,  !     !   :Frown:     ,    ,    ?   ,     ,     "Davidoff Extra".

----------


## Irusya

> 1.  !
> 
>   ,   , , !    .


** ,   :Smilie:     ,  ...)))))))  -     


> (  )





> 3.  !   ,    ,  ,   !!!


 ::flirt:: 



> ...   ,        -!??


   ! :Big Grin:  




> .


  :Big Grin:  *  *



> :
>  ,   50       ,  -     ,   !    51-      (, , , ).      !


      "  "...  - "   "   ))))))))))



> . !!! -   - !!!!


- ))))




> .


  :yes:            ,                 ,   20  )))) 



> .   .


  :yes:  , ,                  ""   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  



> 4.  ! 
>          - !!!     !!!


 :Smilie:         ?)))))))))



> .          ,-  . .


    -,     - -     :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> . !!! -   - !!!!


 ,   ,      ,     ...    .   - ,   - ,    :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ,      ,     ...    .   - ,   - ,


..    :yes:     -   .  ,  ,       :Big Grin:

----------

.. :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

.  .

    , ..    ,     - ,  -    ,   . -  - .     ().    .

----------


## Glissando

> 


   -  ,  Irusya    !
agur,    .   ...    .... :Wow:    ...    ... ""  () ... :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> "Davidoff Extra".


"Marlboro lights", , "Marlboro lights"  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> -  ,  Irusya    !


!       :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  



> agur,    .   ...


  ,   -  ))))))    ,      , " "-,         :Big Grin:   "  !" ()



> ...    ... ""


         "      ,   ".    ""()    -    :yes:   - -   :Big Grin:  
MaratSt- ,    -   :Big Grin:   (,        ?)))))))

----------


## Glissando

> Irusya    !
> !


...  -  " - "   :Wow:   :yes:  
     " - " ...  :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

--!     . ,      !

----------


## Glissando



----------


## MaraSt

.  ?

----------


## Glissando

> .  ?


!  ,  ,  ... !  :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

!  !  .    (  , ?)   !

----------


## Glissando

> (  , ?)


     ... . -    .     :Frown:

----------


## MaraSt

.  .    .  .    ,  ( )   .

----------


## Tasik

> -  ,  Irusya    !


,      !!!    ?  ,   ,      !!!  !!!        ,    !!!             :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

, ,       !!          --  :Stick Out Tongue:    ,      :Smilie: 
    ?!         ?!

----------


## MaraSt

> ?!         ?!


  ,  ?   ?

----------


## Tasik

> ,  ?   ?


    ?!     , ?!       ?!  :Smilie:

----------

> "Marlboro lights", , "Marlboro lights"


  :Wow: *Glissando*    ! , *Glissando*,  ,      ""   - .

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*    ! , *Glissando*,  ,      ""   - .


   ,    , ...   ..., ,    - ... :Embarrassment:   :Wink:

----------


## Tasik

... , ,    - ... :Embarrassment:   :Wink: [/QUOTE]
     ?!  !!! :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ?!  !!!


 , ?  ... ,   ...  , ,  ,    :yes:           ...

----------


## Irusya

> ,    !!!


- :Stick Out Tongue:   ", "()  :Big Grin:  
,   ?)))     ,  ,     "",   ?)))))))))
,      -    "--"?   ,      ..  :Big Grin:   " "()   ,   - )))))))           -"    "?)))))   ?)))))))

----------


## MaraSt

....
   :
!    !
 -   
  ,    ...

----------


## Irusya

> ....
>    :
> !    !
>  -   
>   ,    ...


!   -   !  ! :Big Grin:   ,      !))))))))

----------


## Glissando

> Tasik  
>        ,    !!!


...  -       ...    ,-  ,    ....
      .   .    ...   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ,    "",   ?)))))))))


      - !  , ,       ...     - ,  ?...  :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,    :Smilie:    ,  , -   )))))) ,           "    "  ?))))  ,  "  ", ?  :Big Grin: 
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  -      , -   :yes: 
 ... -      :Frown:         "",  ...    ))))))

----------


## Glissando

> !    !
>  -   
>   ,    ...





> ....


,  ,  - ?

----------


## agur

> ...  -  " - "    
>      " - " ...


    "",   ""  () ""

----------


## agur

> .   .    ...


     , ,       )))) -     :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> , ,       ))))


,   -  ))))         :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:  



> 


  -))) -   "-,  "  , -  ,  , -      ,         "--", -   -  ...   ))))))
  ,   ,  ,  ))))))

----------


## Glissando

> ,   -  ))))


  ,  ... "",    ""... 




> -   -  ..


      -   ,  !!!



> 


  ... ... ......   ... 


> MaraSt


 !!!     !  ! ... ...

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ... "",    ""...


..    ""     :yes:   :Big Grin:  




> -   ,  !!!
>   ... ... ......   ...  !!!     !  ! ... ...


 :Embarrassment:        "": "      ,   -  ")))))))
.    :Smilie:      ?)))))))))))
 ,   "- "  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> -      ,         "--",


    .... .         .   -  ...
  -        - ... :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> "      ,   -  ")


  ,   ,   ""  :Wow:  ... ...     ...   , ......  :Wow:    !   - .!  :yes: 



> ?)))))))))))
>  ,   "- "


    .  (  )  - ...   ,         ...  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ,   ""  ... ...     ...


   ,   ""  .    :Smilie:   ,    :Big Grin:     -      :   5  "    ")))))))

----------


## Glissando

:Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:    ,   - ...

----------


## Irusya

> 


 :Smilie:    ))))))))



> ,   - ...


  ,  , ?))))))))))

----------


## Glissando

> ,  , ?))))))))))


  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*, -    :Big Grin: 
  ,     " "  , , "  "()    --      ? :Smilie:   ?-  ,   :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

?  :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


" ?, ,    - ?" ()  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> " ?, ,    - ?" ()


 ...    


> --      ?


 :Wow: 
. 352  .    .

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,     ))))
  ""-      -    :Smilie:   -, -    ,  ,   ,     (     ?))))  ,        (-      - ).
   , !  :Smilie:  (-  :Frown:  )  )))))))))))

----------


## Tasik

> -        - ...


, ,    ?!     ,    ...  , ,    :Stick Out Tongue:      ... , , ,        .......  ... !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nattaha

:Smilie:  (   ,   ) ,  -...     .. ,   ... ,   . .... (       )

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,  )))) -    ))))))   ))))
- ))))   ""  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,     ))))
>   ""-      -     -, -    ,  ,   ,     (     ?))))  ,        (-      - ).
>    , !  (-  )  )))))))))))


 ...           !!!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   !!!  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ...           !!!!     !!!


   )))) 
 " " :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
--))))))

----------


## Glissando

> , ,    ?!


....    - !  :Super:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, - ?? -                  !!!  !!!     ...        -  ...   :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*, - ?? -                  !!!  !!!     ...        -  ...


    -  2     ?)))))

----------


## Nattaha

:Big Grin:  -...      ,           ...   ,    !!!!  ...   :Embarrassment:  ...   ,

----------


## Irusya

> -...      ,           ...   ,    !!!!  ...   ...   ,


 :yes:     "")))))))     :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

... -          ,   ,   ...  -...
    50    ,    :EEK!:    -  , ...

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,  ))))))   " --",       ?))))) ! 
P.S.       - )))) , ,  "-"     )))) - -  ,        )))))

----------


## Tasik

> Tasik,  )))) -    ))))))   ))))


!    !      ... ,  , , ,  !!!

----------


## Irusya

> !    !      ... ,  , , ,  !!!


..     ?))))     -   ?)))))  - )))))
  ,     -    :Stick Out Tongue:   )))) *    ?*))))))

----------


## Nattaha

*Tasik*, ,  - ...      ...  ,     :Stick Out Tongue:  ,  -   (    ...)

----------


## Glissando

,   !  :Wink:  
    ? 



> *Tasik*, ,  - ...      ...  ,     ,  -   (    ...)


!   !!! !!!     !!!  ,   !  ,   ...   !  :Wow:  -...   ...  ......! :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> !    !      ... ,  , , ,  !!!


 -  ... ... ,-....  :EEK!:  
    -    -     ....  :Frown:  
 , , ?  :write: 
",       ....."  - ?      -  ?  :Confused: 
 ,?
 , -,  ?

----------


## Glissando

> ,


, ,   ...  ...  .      "  ",  "", ...   ...  ... ,  ...  :yes:

----------

!  , *Tasik*!  , *Nattaha*!   , *agur*,    ! ,   .  *Irusya* (    :Redface: , ,  :Dezl:      )!       *MaraSt*!? ,       !? :Hmm:    ! :Lupa:    ,   ! ,   *Glissando*,      ?

----------


## Nattaha

> , -,


 ....    /... ...  - ....   :Wink:        ...

----------


## Glissando

> ,   *Glissando*,      ?


        ... - ...    - !!!  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
  , , !!

----------


## Glissando

> ....    /... ...  - ....         ...


...    - ...

----------

,    ,   (        , ,     )  ,      . , !     -1   (  ,  ,   ,     ).
     ,   ,      !

----------


## Glissando

:Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
  !!!
 :Super:   :Super:   :Super:   :Super:   :Super:   :Super: 
  !
 :Demonstration:   :Demonstration:   :Demonstration:

----------


## Glissando

,  -????
 - ??? ,       !!! ,   - ???  :Phone call:   :OnFire:   :Hmm:   :Lupa:   :Abuse:   :Asthanos:   :Help!:

----------

*Tasik*,   ,    ,     ,   (  )   .

----------


## Nattaha

> " --",       ?))))) !


, !         ,    ...   ...   ... ...    ,      ...      ,      ,     " !.." -   ...          :Frown:

----------


## Nattaha

... ,  !!!

----------

(   ,   *Nattaha*) :write:  
      .     *Irusya*        .

----------


## Nattaha

** ,  !     ,  !     ...  , -...     ?      ??       ? ,    !    ,     -   !!!

----------


## Glissando

.  .  :write:  



> ,     (, ,    , ,     )
> 			
> 		
> 
>       -1 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!       !!!!
!   ...  ,      -!
,   -  - !

----------


## Glissando

> ** ,  !     ,  !     ...  , -...     ?      ??       ? ,    !    ,     -   !!!


 , ...!!! ,    !  ...   !  ...        !!!!  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*, .   :Cool:    ,       :Wink:    -   - -  !!!

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*, .     ,         -   - -  !!!


 ...      !       !       ...

----------

> 


 , -!     . "Bentley" , "Bentley".     . *Nattaha*,    ?     *Glissando*.

----------


## Nattaha

** ,   :Wink:    ???....  -  ,  ...  !....  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nattaha

--!!! , ! -!!!!  ????      !!!   :Wow:   , !!!  ,     ,     -....

----------


## Glissando

> , -!     . "Bentley" , "Bentley".     . *Nattaha*,    ?     *Glissando*.


 ...    ,  ,  ...,  ,    ......    ...,   , ...
 , , ...
 .   ...
     -      ....
   ...        ... ....

----------

!
 -   ? !

----------

> .   ...


 - !!!   !!!

----------


## Glissando

> - !!!   !!!


.   -  !  :yes:  
    ... ..  ...     :yes:

----------


## Irusya

,  :
1.    , ,    . 105, .2 -     ,      :yes: 
2.    ??!! ,   ,   ,         ,         -     ""! 
, , )))))
  -    2  ,     ,        ,  ,     -!))))))       ! :Smilie: 
*  *)))
 ? :Smilie:   :Big Grin: 
 ,  -  ,    )))))

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,  :Lupa:  **   ?.....  -      !...   -       :yes:      ....

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,  **   ?.....


     ,    ))))) -    ""-    ,  " "   ,   -    ))))))      ? :Smilie:   :yes:    PR  :Big Grin:  



> ..     ....


 -  ?!!!!! :War:

----------

*Irusya*,   ! (   )      , "Bankoff Strelok and compani",       % .

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ! (   )      , "Bankoff Strelok and compani",       % .


-3 )))))
   ?))))  - ,   ""   ))))))

----------

"".  :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> ,    ))))) -    ""-    ,  " "   ,   -    ))))))      ?    PR  
> 
>  -  ?!!!!!


,  ...    ,   .
  ...  ...   ...   ,,      " "!

----------


## Nattaha

> -  ?!!!!!


 !!!   !!!    ,  ,   ,   ,   ,   ...   :Wow:    -  ...   :Frown:     ,   ...     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

-  5    .     ,  "".     ,    ! :Smilie:

----------

> 


  !

----------


## Glissando

> -  5    .     ,  "".     ,    !


   ... ,...  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, 5  ...  , ?     ,   ...   ...   :Wink:   ,

----------


## Glissando

> [b]Irusya[/b   ...


 ,,  ,     ,   ...  ...  ... :yes:

----------


## Irusya

:
    - .  ,   .
 ,    .
1.  ,   (    !-.),     "  ", , ,  499  . 
  "",  -  .  :      ))))  !
  ,    -, ,             - :     ,  , , , ....      .    " "-   ))))   (- ))))))).   -      .
2.  -  ,  -   -,        ,  ,       ,   .)))))
3.  -    ,    - -   ?       -1   (),    -()    (,   ?!).  ,  -    )))))))))
4. ,      "" :Smilie:  , ,   - -   ))))  ,  ,  ,   , - ,  ...            .    " ,   "   )))))))
5.     ,        .)))))    "  ",  ( ).     23.00,   01.00-  -  (   ,   :Stick Out Tongue: ),     1   1  (  ,   )  - ,       :Smilie:

----------

!  !?  *Nattaha*,  ,  . *Glissando*,    .

----------

,  .

----------


## Irusya

** ,    !)))))))

----------


## Nattaha

..... .  ,  ...    ...   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:     ?... ** , , ?  :Cool:  -   ,     ,  ...   ...   :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

.    .  :No: 



> ............  ... ......


.3 . 77   " "....

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*, ,    )))))

----------

, ,     ,   ,         ,     .

----------


## Nattaha

:No-no:     (....  :Wow: )         -  -  !!!     .   !!    -  -     :Wow:   ...  -?

----------


## Irusya

,  -   ))))    -? :Smilie:     "  " ?! 
    .    :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> , ,     ,   ,         ,     .


 ,  ,        ", ",   3     --)))   ,  -  ,  ))))))) 
     "    "   -     ,   ,  :yes:

----------

> 


   !

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :Wow:   ....  - ...  ...      ?    ??? "   "...  "    "...  ",  "...       -       ???  ,   ....

----------

!      .    .

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,  ,       ,  ,     ""      "  -?!"))))))))  - ,      "  "))))
** ,   - ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

,  -   -   "" )))))   !  !  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, -  ???          :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

- #570 -      - !!!...

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,  , -!  :Big Grin:   ,   -?)))))))
""   , ...     :Frown:

----------

"   " ""   18- .

----------


## Irusya

** ,  - .   ))))) " "-    . ,  ,  ))))))

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :Wow:        ...  ... , ,  - ,    ........

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,         ...  ... , ,  - ,    ........


.    " ")))))))
        ,      9,5    ...           ?))))))))))))

----------


## Glissando

> *Irusya*,         ...  ... , ,  - ,    ........


 :Super:   :Super:   :Super:   :8:   :8:   :8:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,  ?!    ?   :Smilie:

----------

!   ?

----------


## Nattaha

> .    " ")))))))
>         ,      9,5    ...


  :Wow:   :Wow:    !!!!  !!!
    ...   :Embarrassment:  ...    ... !     ... 
.  .  - ?  - . ,   ,  .  ,  .   ,  .  .  :Wow: 
  ,  ????

----------

!?         ?

----------

,  ,   ,     ,        .

----------


## Irusya

! -  ,  -, , ...   100 -     ,  - "02")))))
 ,    ?!    , ,       ?)))))))    -     ))))))))))

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ,   ,     ,        .


..,  - ,         ))))))))

----------

> ,


 



> 


 ,

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :Cool:  -...     ,   ... (,   ),  5     ???!!!!   ,        ??!!     -!!!

----------


## Nattaha

** , .... ...  ...   :yes:

----------

> 


  :Embarrassment:   ,     ?

----------

> .... ...  ...


, ,   ...

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,   -...     ,   ... (,   ),  5     ???!!!!


  :Big Grin:      "" ,    .     (,  !)



> 


  :Frown: 



> 


  :Frown: 



> ??!!


  ))))  --,  , ,      )))))



> -!!!


   -   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,     ?


  :Smilie:  , ,    ))))))

----------

> 


   ? ,       ?

----------


## Nattaha

** ,   -       :Wink:  ...   :Wink:   .. (  :Wow: )    ...

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,  ,    ?)))))   - !))))))

----------

,      .          ,        ,    .

----------


## Irusya

** ,   :yes:      ?))))

----------

"" ,  .  .

----------


## Irusya

,  -?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> 


  ....    ,  ""   - ....               -    ...   :Stick Out Tongue:   ...       ,    - "PR-", ...      ,   -   !!!

----------

. ,      ?   99,99% ,          .

----------


## Irusya

- ,   ,    100%  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :Big Grin:  !!!!!!!!

----------

:  !      ...!

----------


## Irusya

,      ?))))))      ?))))  -   ?))))  :Wink:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,    ???   :Embarrassment:     ...   ....

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*, ! ))))))))
 -    :yes:

----------

...    ((( ... , ,  ...  !

----------


## Nattaha

> ?))))))      ?))))  -   ?))))


  ???    10    ""   "" -      :Wow:  !!!         !!!!!!!

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,           ))))))

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   -   !!!?     ...             :Big Grin:        ... (  -       :Embarrassment: ).........

----------


## Irusya

! ))))   -  ,   ,    ""     "     "...  ,     "My heart will go on"   )))))))   -   )))))))

----------


## Irusya

> (  -      ).........


 , ! :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> ! ))))   -  ,   ,    ""


   ,    ....   :yes:    ....   :Wow:     -,  ????
,   ...   :Embarrassment:          ......

----------


## Irusya

> , ....     ....      -,  ????


    ,?))))  .))))) - :Big Grin:  



> ,   ...           ......


-,  -  ,  -  ,  " "))))))
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

**, !!!  !   :yes:    -     ,   - ... ,    :Wow:

----------

.   ((

----------


## Irusya

> ,


)))))   "")))))
,  -   -  )))) ,    ?)))))

----------


## Nattaha

> ,?))))  .))))) -


 ...        ,  - -     ...  ...    ....

----------


## Nattaha

> ")))))


   -       ???  -  ....    -....

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,  -       )))) ""   ,  , 14 )))

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :Frown:     -        ,  ,  ,  -!!!!   !!!

----------


## Irusya

*      14 *  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> -


  -    ...      :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,   :yes: 
    ?     -,  ... :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

!!!   :Wow:       ...   :Cool:   -... ...    ...

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,     ,  ))))))

----------


## Nattaha

...         :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lip:

----------

... ... .... ...-...  ,

----------


## Nattaha

**, ...    ??? ? -, !!!!

----------

....( ,   )
   ,  ,    ,     . , - ...-  ....

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ,    ,     . , - ...-  ....


*,*      ? :Big Grin:

----------

,       !  :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

**,   :Big Grin:      -    ?????  :Wow:  ,

----------

.-!

----------


## Nattaha

, ... !!!
(    ,  ,    ...) -   !!!  17  2007 !!!

!!!


 !   !!!!

**           !!! (        :Wink:  )
**   !!!      (   )    .   !!!!
**     !!!          !!!!    
**   (.  )   ,     ( , -,   ) (,     ST )**      ,    :Wink: 
**  ,       , !!!           (    ,       () ,      .)
*   !!!!*            !!!!          !!!   !!!   !!!  - !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*ALIP       !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 ,_ Nattaha_



P.S.  -    


*,* ....    -  ...

----------

,      ,  ,   ,    , .... ... ,      ... ... ,   ....  !()

----------


## Nattaha

... 


 !!! 17.11.07 ( ,    ) -  !!!    - -     -    !!! ,  !!!  -    ... ... (  ,    ...)
!!!      !!!!

----------


## Nattaha

**,      ???  ????

----------

- ( )

----------


## Nattaha

> ....( ,   )
>    ,  ,    ,     . , - ...-  ....


,  - -....   -  -  ???  -...  :Wow:

----------

...(      )   ...!!!!!!!!! ,  !((((((((((

   ....,    ...

----------


## Nattaha

....     -   12-00  17.11.07 .  .... (     :Smilie:  )
 !!!  -   (    :Embarrassment: )!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! )
 , ,   ,   !!!
   .. ...!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  -   - !!!

----------


## Nattaha

, .   .... 300$ -      .... (   )........

----------


## Irusya

> , .   .... 300$ -      .... (   )........


,    ,   ""))))      ? :Smilie:  
-: "" -500  , ""-1000, ""-2000. ,        ""-  ,   "  ",       :yes:  
-,     - PR  )))))
PS-  -3000 ,  - ,  - :Smilie:  
- ,    -  ))))
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, -    .... (,   -   -   :Embarrassment: )...   ??

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,      -,           ?))))))      ))))

----------


## Nattaha

:Wow:   ???

----------


## Irusya

> ???


  :Stick Out Tongue:  
  !  , ,               " ,   -  -"))))))

----------


## Nattaha

!!! ... ...     :Embarrassment:   ...

----------


## Irusya

> !!! ... ...      ...


   ! :Smilie:  ,    ,  ,  ...  - ?    :Big Grin:     ,   .     -  ( ,    -,    "" - ))))) ,      -  :yes:    !!!

----------


## Nattaha

!!!!!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   ...    ...   ...  :Embarrassment:    ..........

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,     ))))) "" ,?))))           ,   )))))  -  ? :Smilie: 
,    "", ,   ! :Smilie:   )))))) 
  PR-,    ))))  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nattaha

:Frown:    -   ... ,  ,    -  ...

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,   :yes:   ))))

----------


## agur

,  *Nattaha*,     ,    ... - *" ..."*:
**       (  ((() ,          (        ...)
**     "    "...    -       (   !) ...        (   )    **        "      " (-  ),          ,    ...
      :     !!!(  **)     ...  ** ,**     --          **,      ...
  "    ..."    **       .   "    !!!" !!!,  ...  ...   ...      ...       ...   (      )
  : "    "...
  "    "... 2      (         ) ...        *Nattaha*-  ...

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,   :Smilie:           "..    ...-,     ...."    :Big Grin:        " "  )))) *     :Wink: *
     ?!)))))
 - ,        :Frown:   ?)))))

----------

.     ,       .
...

----------


## adianva

**,    19      ,  -  "     ".  :Smilie:

----------

...    -  ,    ,  ,    ... ,     ((((     ,        ...     ...     :Frown:

----------


## adianva

**,
"...     ","   ...    "-  ,    .
,    , "-,  ".  ,      ,     .

----------


## agur

> - ,         ?)))))


,       ((((,       (  )



> "..    ...-,     ...."


 ,  ,,    **  ** ...     ? )))

----------


## agur

**, 


> ,     .


 , ...     !!!  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

> .     ,       .
> ...


  ...   -  ...   -   :Embarrassment:  
  - ... ,    ... :Frown:   :Drug:

----------


## Irusya

> ..


 - - ))))  -, -  "", ,    :Big Grin:  
-      ,?))))   ))))  , -,   -))))             -          :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

....  :Embarrassment:        ....   ,   "" - ...

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,   ?))))    ""?)))       ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, -,   !!!!!    ,      !!!    ....     .... (  ,  ?..)

----------


## Irusya

:Smilie:     ""   ? ** :Type:

----------


## Nattaha

...  :Confused:  ,  -  ....   -  -  -2008.... (,   )-  -    ....

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*, ,  ,    "  -2008",       ,     :Smilie:  
, ,     ,       ,               - ...   ?  :Big Grin:    - ,        " "?))))

----------


## Nattaha

> ,


!!!  !!!!   :Big Grin:   ....  -      :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,  ,   (        )   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :Frown: -!!!!   "".....  ,  ... !!!

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,   ..         :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

:Grenade:  - !!!  -   , !!!

----------

- !

----------


## Nattaha

** ,   -  -   :Big Grin:  ????????   ??

----------

...

----------

:Cool: ,    .       .  !

----------


## Nattaha

** , ...???   ???  ,  (...   :Embarrassment: )?

----------

:Embarrassment: 
,  ,   .    ,  -  !

----------


## Nattaha

> ,  -  !


  :Wow:     -   ....    :Wink:  ...   -

----------


## Irusya

** ,  - ! :Smilie: 
 ,      "")))))

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :yes:  ,  -   
 :Big Grin:  ** ,     ???   "!,

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,    ""))))  ,         ))))      :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

, , .....    :Wow: 
 - -  ...

----------


## Irusya

> , , .....   
>  - -  ...


, :          - ! :Smilie:

----------

, **!? **  ,   ,    .        .

----------


## Irusya

> , **!? **  ,   ,    .        .


)))    , ,  ?)))))))

----------


## Nattaha

** , ....   "!!!!
   ,    ,  -....

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,   )))))              ))))) 
 ,        02 -      " "  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

*Nattaha*,   !?   !?

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,  -   ...  :yes:       ,    :Embarrassment:  - !!!!!!!

----------


## Nattaha

** , , !!!!!!!  ,  ,  ???  ..

----------

**,    ,  ,    . , **,     .    , -.

----------


## Irusya

> ...    , -.


! :Smilie:     -  ))))))

----------


## Nattaha

** , !!!!!!!!!!!!   - ?!!     .............

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,  ...    , -   :yes:

----------

-  ,  **  !

----------

**,   **.   ? 
     .   ,   ,      .

----------


## Nattaha

...   - ..  , ,     *?

----------

> ...    , -


!  !       !? , -!?

----------


## Nattaha

** ,  -   ....   :Big Grin:

----------

! ,  !  ,  ,        ?

----------


## Nattaha

** ,   :Big Grin:   -????  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> ...   - ..  , ,     *?


  !!! - ,  Nattaha   ...                    -  )))))))))
  -  ,      .... 
     -     "  ",     .  Nattah   ,   ...     :Wow:  ,        :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  
, Nattaha,     ,       ,        ...    ,    :War:

----------


## MaraSt

> -....


,  ,  !      ,  .        .    . ,   .     .   - .    , ...

----------


## MaraSt

:
!    !
 -   
  ,    ...  

:
    ....  



> ,  ,  - ?


       ?!

  :
...  !
:  ,  ,  -,
    ,   
    ,   -!

,    
 ,   ---   !

 ,    .
.

  .  ,   ,       (   ).

----------


## Tasik

> ...


   ...       ...       !!!  :yes: 
,  ,   ...       ...        :Smilie:    ,       ,  ...   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ,,  ,     ,   ...  ...  ...


, ,      ...      , ....  ,    ... ,  ...

----------


## Irusya

> ..       (   ).


   , ? :Big Grin:   ,  )))))
-   "" :Smilie:  
  ? :Smilie:     ? :Smilie:

----------

...     ,           .      ...      ...  ...

----------


## Glissando

> :
> !    !
>  -   
>   ,    ...  
> :
>     ....  
>        ?!


!   .           19- .     ,  ,    ,        ,        .  ,             ,         .     ,   ,                ,     .     -     . (     , ..   ,  ,  ).    ,     ,     , ,  ,     ,     . , ,         , , , (),  (),   ).     ..     :    , 腻.        ,    ,            ,   ,   ()

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,     ,      :Big Grin:  , "  ")))))) , , ,        "  " ?))))))))))

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*, , ,        "  " ?))))))))))


... ...?

----------


## Irusya

> ... ...?


 , )))))))     "" ,   ,  "  "()  )))) -   :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> , )))))))


 ...    ... ... - ""  ...           ...  ..., ...    !  ,  ,    ... :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ..., ...    !


      ?)))))




> ,  ,    ...


" ,  ",    ))))

----------


## Glissando

-   ...    ,  ... .... 
  ...  ...     :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,  ?)))))

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,  ?)))))


...  , "   ?" ()
  ...

----------


## Irusya

> ...  , "   ?" ()


   -  )))))     ?   :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

> -  )))))


    ??? ,    ,   ...    -???

----------


## Irusya

> ??? ,    ,   ...    -???


 :Embarrassment:   2 ...    ""...    :Big Grin:  
,  ))))))

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,     -    ...  / - ???

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,     -    ...


    , ?))     "" :Smilie: 



> / - ???


  ? :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

:Embarrassment:   ... ...

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*, http://cards.mail.ru/cardedit.html?G=&E=82241&tid=90173  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nattaha

:Cool:  , , ...

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

[QUOTE=Glissando;51375452]     ,   ,                ,     . /QUOTE]

,        ,      .          ,  .
  ,  ...

----------


## MaraSt

> ...     ,           .      ...      ...  ...


 .   ,   ?     -  .     ,      .    .   ?

----------


## Tasik

,     !!!  ,    ,        ...      ... ..
!!!  !    ,        ,  ,   .      ,     ,     ,     ...    ,     " ",     ...       ,  3  ...     ,        ,        !

----------


## Tasik

!    ,       ! ,     ,      .   -       !   ,  ,       .....           !  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

!!!             , ?!  ,    ,     ?!        (   ),     ...   ,  ,   ...      ...    !!!       !!!      , ! , ,    ?!

----------


## Irusya

:



> , ! , ,    ?!


 : 



> ,    ,     ?!


 :  ? :Big Grin:    , ,     ? :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> , ,     ?


    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


 ,         ? :Big Grin:  -?)))))

----------


## Tasik

> ,         ? -?)))))


   ,  " "  :Stick Out Tongue: ,    ,      "  "  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nattaha

> !!!      , !


-...   ,     ,  , ???

----------


## Irusya

> -...   ,     ,  , ???


" "      ,  ?)))))  -           ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> 


  :Embarrassment:      !!! ...  ...   - !       ...  ""  -        :yes: 
 :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> 


 :Big Grin:  
   " "  ,      ))))) 
-      -  )))))))

----------


## Nattaha

> -


- ??   :Big Grin:    ,       ??...
 -  - -, -,     ... -   ,  .        -   ...  ,        :Smilie:        .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> .  ,


" ?!"() :Big Grin:  
 - ?))))))) -" " :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,       :Big Grin:     -   ,  ,     ...

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,    - ?))))

----------


## Nattaha

:Stick Out Tongue:  ......................      - ...   :Embarrassment:  , ,     ,      :Wink:  ...     " " ....  , ...    ,   -

----------


## Irusya

> , ,     ,


 ?))))) "       ..?"() :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, , , , ...  - ,     -    :Frown:      !    -    !!!   :Cool:  
     ... ,      :Wink:  *Irusya*

----------


## Irusya

> .. ,      *Irusya*


 :yes:  
 -   "" :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

,     .      ...
  ,   .  ,  . :Hmm:

----------


## Glissando

> ,              .


...    ,  ...      - .    .  ...    -   ....

----------


## Glissando

> ,        ,      .          ,  .


    .             ,       !  ,             ,             



> ,


 .  ...     ...  !   :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...    ,  ...      - .


     .   .
 ,    .    .

----------


## Glissando

> .   .
>  ,    .


 ...    


> .   ?


,         ...   :yes:     ,   -... ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> .             ,       !  ,             ,


 :Super:   :2:

----------


## MaraSt

,          ?
  .  .

----------


## Glissando

> ,          ?
>   .  .


...           ,   (      "")  ()    ......   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,    :yes: 
     ,      :Stick Out Tongue:       ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> .  .


  ...... ?!  :Wink:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...... ?!


,      .       ,     .

----------


## Irusya

, ?))))))
, ! :Smilie:     )))))))

----------


## Glissando

> ...... ?!


   !     !
 ,      ?
  , ....     (    ),   !
      ,  !      ,   !!!
      !!!     ,  ?
  !        ! , ,   ...  !
!!!! !       ... ...  !!!!  :War:         ....

----------


## Irusya

> ...      !!!


 :Wow:   ,   :             ))))))
   ,  -,  :     ,       :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

> !!!! !       ... ...  !!!!


  :Wow:  ...  ...   ??  :Wink: 



> 


 -? ,          ?   :Wink:   ,  .   500      !!! "" -  !!!

----------


## Glissando

> ...  ...   ??


 ?  ?  ?        !!!!
 :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:  
       !  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

> !


  :Wow:   :Wow:  ,  ,        :Big Grin:  ... , ,      ...  -    .,   -

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ,


 ...    ,,  ...   ...  !  :yes:   -   !    ....       :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

, , ...     -   -   :Wink: 
 :Smilie:         ?    ,          ? ..  ?          ...

----------


## Glissando

> , , ...     -   -  ...


   ,   !  :yes:  



> ?    ,          ? ..  ?


    -...    ....  ....        :yes:   :yes:   :yes:  
   -     -     :yes:  !  :yes:  
  , !    !  :yes:  
 ...  ...   !  :yes:      .  :yes:       -   -... .... ...   !    :" !".  -   :Wow:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> -   -... .... ...   !    :" !".  -


 :Big Grin:    " ",  ""))))))))) ,    -  )))))))

----------


## Glissando

!!!!!  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:      !!!!  :Wow:   :yes: 



> "" -  "...  ,        ..."

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   ????

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*, ,    ))))))))

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando* ????


.  . .  .
    30 .        :" -  "... - ...  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,   :Wow:  !!!  -    -   -   ?   :Wink:     ...?

----------


## Irusya

> 30 .


  ,      ... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   " "    ""-  "")))))  ,      ))))  - ! :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> *Nattaha*, ,    ))))))))


 ,!   .   ...  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> *Glissando*,   !!!  -    -   -   ?      ...?


"")))) ))))  -  )))))))   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

....     ...     .... ....   .... -, !  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

> -  )))))))


   !!!   :Big Grin:   -  ,  - ...   :Big Grin:   -  ?...       ,   ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ..   .... -, !


-     :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> -  ,


       -        :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> ...


  - !       ... ,  , ...   :Big Grin:   , , ,

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, ,        ???   :Wink:  !! ,   ,          :Stick Out Tongue: ))

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*, ,        ???   !! ,   ,         ))


 "  "-  ))))))))))

----------


## Glissando

> , , ,


 :Super:   :Super:   :Super:

----------


## Glissando

> "  "-  ))))))))))


...  ...   :"   -    .  ,  "  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

*	 :Type:       " "     ,   "",     "  ",     *

----------


## Nattaha

> "  "-


  :Cool:  ...  ...     ????     " "!!!????  :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> ...  ...     ????     " "!!!????


    !  -.  794 :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> .... -, !





> -


...  ,    ....      (   "   -   "):"! !"

----------


## Irusya

> ...  ,    ....      (   "   -   "):"! !"


  :Big Grin:   **

----------


## Glissando

> **


........ ...    -....    -  ...  :Confused:

----------


## Nattaha

> "):"! !"


  :Stick Out Tongue:  #193



> ...  ,    ....


#315 -   ....

----------


## Glissando

> ...  ...     ????     " "!!!????


   !  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:  
,        (  )  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

> 


  :Wow:  ... -!!!

----------


## Glissando

> #193
> #315 -   ....


...    ...  ...   !!!! :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,        (  )


-!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   - ?????      -   ,  ...   :Frown: 
*Glissando*, -!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Type:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,    )))))
-   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ... -!!!


...  ,      .
 ,   (    )     ""  :yes:  . , ,       "".
 ,             ,    - ,         -...,     :"!   ?"  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  
  ,   :"!".    , -   -     !    ....  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ...  ,      .
>  ,   (    )     ""  . , ,       "".
>  ,             ,    - ,         -...,     :"!   ?"    
>   ,   :"!".    , -   -     !    ....


* .. ...       ))))*
  ?)))))))    , ""?)))))))))

----------


## Glissando

> , ""?)))))))))


    !   ""!   ""       ... ...

----------


## Nattaha

:Wow:  -...   ,      ** ,  ,  -  ... -   ...   :Embarrassment: 
,     -   ,       :Big Grin:  ,   ( ,  , ) -      ,      ...   ,   -        ,   -     :Big Grin:   - .. -

----------


## Irusya

> !   ""!


*  * ,   !)))))))))

----------


## Glissando

> ,     -   ,       ,   ( ,  , ) -      ,      ...   ,   -        ,   -      - .. -


 ....   ,             "",   -    ... :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> *  * ,   !)))))))))


 ???  :War:   :War:   :War:

----------


## Irusya

> ???


* *  :Big Grin:   ?))))

----------


## Glissando

> * *   ?))))


 ,... ...
" -     ..."

----------


## Irusya

> ,... ...
> " -     ..."


 , ,  )))))))   )))))))
"       "() :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*, ,   !!!       !!!   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
(          ""    -... , ...        ...   :Wow: )...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

, )))))) *, - )))))*
  794 , ..    :Big Grin:     ,  ,  , ?)))))

----------


## Glissando

> "       "()


   ,
    .
     , 
      .
,   :"!" 
    !

----------


## Glissando

> [b]Glissando[/b , ...        ...  )...


 ??? ??? ???   ???    -    -!  :Wow:  ...  , ...  -...  -......-...  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ,
>     .
>      , 
>       .
> ,   :"!" 
>     !


    ,
 :Smilie: 
  -
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ,
> 
>   -


  ,
  ,
  ,  ...
 -  ...
  ,  - !  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

:Wow: 
  !!! , ... - ...
    ...
    -
 - -  ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> !!! , ... - ...
>     ...
>     -
>  - -  ...


 :Super:  
 ,   
,    !
....................................
 -   -   :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

...    ...
 .... :Super:  
 !  :Smilie:  
  , ... ... ...  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

> ,   
> ,    !


   ....   :Embarrassment:   :Wow: 

*Irusya*,   **    ,    *Glissando*  :Stick Out Tongue: 
-,  ,  ,  ...

----------


## MaraSt

> ...  , ...  -...  -......-...


    .     -.   ,      .     . :Sun:

----------


## Tasik

> -    - .. -


 ,        ?!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> ....


    ...
... ,  

,   ,
    ...

----------


## MaraSt

> ,        ?!


  ?

----------


## Glissando

> ...
> ... ,  
> 
> ,   ,
>     ...


   -   !!!  :Wow:  
  !   !
  (..)  !
   ,   ! :EEK!:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...
> ... ,  
> 
> ,   ,
>     ...


 ,  ?
  ,  ,   !

  ,  
   .

      .

----------


## Tasik

, 
 ,  

...     ...
,  
  , 

...    ...  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

!
    !

    ... :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## agur

- ?
* ,    ""* :Talk:  
,   ,
 "",   .

    ?
   ...
   "" ,
  ""? :Silly:  

  ""  
 "" ,
   ""
   ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ?
>    ...
> 
>   ""  
>  "" ,


,   
   :
"   
  !"

 ,    ? :Smilie: 
, , 
,  ,  
   )))

  -   :Big Grin:  
    !
   ,   ?!!
*    *))))

----------


## Glissando

-!  :Wow:  
  - !  :EEK!:  
   !
     !  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> "   
>   !"


   ,
  "" -     :Confused: 



> -  
>     !


 ?   
   " "!  :Wow:

----------


## agur

> !
>      !


  :
" ** * -* !"

 -  ...  :yes: 
    ...  :Frown: 
   ,
 ""    :Razz:

----------


## Glissando

> ,
>  ""


  ?   ? 
   !  :War:  
    !  :Wow:  
    !  :EEK!:

----------


## agur

> !
> **!


   ,
 -    ::flirt::  ,

 ""   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

!    !
 -  !
 ??? ??? !!!
,   -  !!!!

----------


## Glissando

> ""


 
   !

 ! 
! !

----------


## Irusya

> !    !
>  -  !
>  ??? ??? !!!
> ,   -  !!!!


,    ""?))))))
   ?)
 ?  ?
  , ! :Smilie: 

   ))))))
 " ... .."
    ,
    "	 :Love: "

----------


## agur

> ,   -  !!!!


   ...
     .
  -   
   ?


   ? 
     ,
     *  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

*, 
 - . . .-.  , .

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,   :yes:   ,  **,     -  ))))))))))))))

----------


## Glissando

!.   , :Wow:  
,   ! :Frown:  
     :
    !

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:      ))))))

----------


## agur

> !
> ! !


 ,     ???  :Wow: 
 :yes: .
    ,
 :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

-  ,
   :
" ,  , - " ",
    !
  ,  ,
 , -  .."
 :Embarrassment: 
" "  "" ))))))

  ?    , 
-  ,  -  
-   ,
   ""   :Love:

----------


## Nattaha

-...  :Wow:       " " - ,    ..   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

*Nattaha*,     ,         :3:   :Smilie:

----------


## agur

> -   ,
>    ""


   -  ,
  ...  :Wow: 
   ,
, "  ".))))

 " "  
 :Embarrassment:  "  "... :Love:  
-    -
 ,    :Cool: ))))

----------

!
   !

  ?     !
    ,
   .
    . 
    .
     .
     !

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ))))


   ???
   !
    !
      !
  ! 

 , !


     , -
     !

----------


## agur

> !
> 
>  , !


 ???  :Wow: ... ,
   ?
  - !
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> -  ,
>    :
> " ,  , - " ",
>     !
>   ,  ,
>  , -  .."
> 
> " "  "" ))))))


...
 - , .
     .
   ,   ...  :Wow:  
 ,  ,
,  - " !  :yes:  




> ?    ,


  -  ,   -    !
    ? ? 
!!  - !




> ""


  .  - .  ,     "".. :yes:

----------


## pearlS

> Nattaha,     ,


   .
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ??? ... ,
>    ?
>   - !


... "",-    ...

  ,    ?
  !   ?

----------


## agur

> .
>      .
>      !


  ...*21  -  *


   -    :Wow: 
  , , ...
 :Wink: 

", ,   
    ,
   -  ""
   ,  ..."   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

 : "  ?
    ..."
-" ? -   ...()
   "

     ,
  -,    :Frown:  

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
 :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ...*21  -  *


 
(, ,    !)

    !
   , ,   !
,  ?
 !"   :Wow:

----------


## agur

> ,    ?


  ...? .
    .





 :yes:

----------

,
   .

   .
  ,   .

----------


## Glissando

> .


 
,    !  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------

:8:

----------


## agur

> !


   ,
      ,  :Embarrassment: 
   ?
  ...  ...
-    .
  !  ...)))))))

----------


## agur

> ,    !


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :

 :Frown: 
   ""*

* -  - ,  ,  _( )_)))

----------


## Nattaha

:Wow: 
 , , , !!!!
   !!   :Big Grin: 
    ?   :Wink: 
     ???

    ...  
 :Embarrassment:  - 
  ,

  ...  ...

, , ,  .
 ,  , !!!

 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> :
> 
>    ""*


     - 
    ,  ""!  :Wow:

----------


## agur

> , , ,  .
>  ,  , !!!


-?     :Frown: 

 ...
 , ,  
 ,     :yes: .

----------


## Glissando

> - 
>   ,


   !
  ,  ...
   ... 
     !!!!

----------


## agur

> -
>     ,  ""!


    .
   ? "
 , - ,
   -  "  :Wink: 

    ,
     ,

   ? :Wow:   :yes:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> .
>    ? "
>  , - ,
>    -  "


   ,    ...
?     ?
    ... 
  ! - !




> ,
>      ,
> 
>    ?


 ""     ""...
 - ,-  ...
   :"!
     ""!

----------


## agur

> :"!
>      "!"


 ,    ,
   ,  !
  ,
   ""  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ,    ,
>    ,  !
>   ,
>    ""


 "" - ! 
 ...
  !  :EEK!:  
  ...  ...
 ....  ""!  :Frown:

----------


## Nattaha

> ... 
>      !!!!


  ..
    ..
 :Embarrassment: 
     ..




  ...  :Cool: 

 ,          !!! !    -  ??? -     , ,   -     ???   :Wow:   - !!      -   -  ???         ????

----------


## Glissando

> ..


!
 ...  ! 
   !
... ..., ...
   ... !  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> ...


  -????   ,
 :Wow: 
... , -  :yes: 
, ,  ))))  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ... , - 
> , ,  ))))


""  .
    !  :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> .
>    ,   ...


  ?))  ,
    ,
 ,   ,
  -"!!" :yes:  

   ,
   .

   ?))


  ,

  ?)))

   ,
-! :Wow:  
 ""  ,
 "    " :Frown:  

  .  -!
 ::flirt:: 
  ?
 :Frown:  
-  !!

----------


## Glissando

! 
 agur! !!!  Irusya! !!!
 , ,  ...
   !  !!!  :Wow:  
 ! 
... ... ....

----------


## Nattaha

> !    !
>  -  !
>  ??? ??? !!!
> ,   -  !!!!


  :Big Grin: 

    ...   :Wink: 
 :Stick Out Tongue: 
..   ?
 ? ?
( :Cool:  ,   ...)




> -?    
> 
>  ...


 - ????  :Wow:  
     - 
          - ...  - !!!!

----------


## agur

> "" - !


,  ,
 ,    ...
 ,       :Embarrassment: 
 " " (!!!) .  :Frown: 




> ...  ...


 
    - ,
" " .

 ""  ,
  - !!!
   - :yes: ,
 , -, -!!!!

----------


## Irusya

> Irusya!


    " ",   	 ::flirt::

----------


## agur

> ? ?
> ( ,   ...)


" ..." --??? :Grenade:  )))))
  "" -     :No-no:  
 -  .
 :write:

----------


## Nattaha

*agur*, -  ...     .. 
 :Embarrassment:    ,  ...   ,  !!!  :Hmm:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,  , ?)))
      ?!
, , ,
 -    ?)))))

----------


## Nattaha

-   ...  :yes: 
( :slujeb:     - 
  ...   :Big Grin: )
  -  !!!
    ...
    ,  :Big Grin:     -  ...

----------


## agur

,  ...    ,
  ,  . :yes: 

 -     :Big Grin: 

,  ,  ,
    ,
 ,    ::condom:: .

 ,     ?
   -  ! :No-no:

----------


## Nattaha

*agur*,
 !   :Big Grin:   -  ! (  -  ...)
         (   -      ...  -   ...   , *agur*, -  -  !!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: )...

----------


## agur

> agur, -  -  !!!! )...


   ,
  -?   ...
     ???

----------


## Nattaha

... , !
 :Wink: 

....      - 
,    - !!!
,    !   -  !!!      -  - (   ) -     - ! 
 - !!!   -  !!!   :Big Grin: 
(   !!!  ... ...   :Cool: )

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,    ,   ))))        ?))))))))

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,  ...  :Stick Out Tongue:  ...  ,       ...           :Embarrassment:     -    ,      :Stick Out Tongue: 
   ... ,   , ???   :Big Grin:   - ???   :yes:  ¨!!!!!!

----------


## Nattaha

:Cool:  ,    ...      ...

----------


## Irusya

> .. ¨!!!!!!


  ))   ))))))
   -   ))))) ,  ,     -   ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> ?))))))))


 -   " ",
-   !!!
    ,
  .

   ,  ...
 :No:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :Stick Out Tongue:  -   ...
"   ...  "...   :yes: 
*agur*,  


> ,


  :Wow: 
ר   ... Ѩ  ???         :Big Grin:  !!!!

----------


## Irusya

> !!!!


 -   )))))
 - ?)))))     "  "    20 )))))
- -    ,        ,  ))))

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,  
 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  
...    ...  ,   ...
 , *agur*, - ,     -     :Stick Out Tongue: 

...  :Big Grin:  -    ...
   ... ......
*"   :Embarrassment:

----------


## agur

,    ...  :Frown: 
   ,       :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
""         :Embarrassment: 
 :Embarrassment: 

   ()
   ,
   ,
 :yes: 

,  !
__:   ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ,
>    ,


 ,    :yes:  
       ""... :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

, !...  :Cool:     !!!   :yes: 
 -  -  - -  -  -
   ..   ...
  -  !!!  -   -    :Wink:  .........


 :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> -  !!!  -   -    .........


      !
    ""    ?))))))

----------


## Nattaha

:Wow:  ,    (*.. , Nattaha*) !!!
  -  -      :Big Grin:  ???

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, ,  ,    ...
  -   , ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> -  -      ???


  -  ,
    ...
"  ,  -"()...
   ",, !!"? :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> 


  :Wow:  ,    !!!!   :Wow: 
   -  ...

(  -   -      ....   :Big Grin: )

  903 - ... (     -  -    :yes: )..........

----------


## agur

> -  ,
>     ...


 -!!!   
 ,   !!!
    ,
    ...  ...  :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> -!!!   
>  ,   !!!
>     ,
>     ...  ...


  ? ",   ?!   !"
  ,  ...
 -  :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

:Wow:    !!!      !!!!
  Ѩ -    !!   ,   ,   !!!      !!!


! -!   -
 -  ,  -   - 
 :Wink:   () -  -  9-0-3!!!
    ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> -


--  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: (,       ,     )
 ,   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> !!!      !!!!
>   Ѩ -    !!   ,   ,   !!!      !!!


 :yes:    "" - -
 - ,   ))))))



> () -  -  9-0-3!!!
>     ...


   " ",  , ... :Frown:  
      ?)))))))

----------


## agur

> " ",  , ...
>       ?)))))))


      -
"()   "
 ...  , ,
 ,...    -  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> -
> "()   "
>  ...  , ,
>  ,...    -


       !
    -   )))
,       )
    "" )))

  ?    ?
      ?
 -    ,
    -"" :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

,    .
  ,    .
    ,  ,   
-.
    , 
   .
(     ?  )

----------


## Glissando

> -


   !! :Wow:  
  ,  !!!  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  

   "  :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

!   
  .
-  ,   .
  ?   .
   ,   ,
-   .
  ,   

 .

----------


## Glissando

> -   .
>   ,


     .
    ...   
,   , ,
      .

 .  . .

      .
 ! !  
   !

    .
  ,      .
      .
      !

----------


## MaraSt

, !
    ,   ?!  :Wow: 
  . .    .
  !    (  )     !  :yes: 
  ,      ?!
 ,    .
 -  
 , , , - ...

----------


## Glissando

> , , , - ...


    !
      .
 ,  ,  
 -  , , 
    !
   !
   !  ,  !!!!
   !
 .......
 ...   ...!

----------


## MaraSt

! 
   !



  ...   !
,   !
   -  .
    ,    .
    ....

----------


## Irusya

> !


   ""   ...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ""   ...


...
     . .    ...
   ,    :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ...
>      . .    ...
>    ,


 ::flirt:: 
 ?  ,
    , 
 ,  ,
    ?! :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

,   -    :   :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> ,   -    :


" ", ,
 :Smilie: 
**

----------


## MaraSt

!!!    -  !
! ! !
!!!

----------


## Irusya

> ! ! !
> !!!


 :Smilie:    )))))
    -
    ,
...    " " ::flirt::

----------


## Glissando

....  !
    !
     - 
  !
 ...  ..
   -  ?
   ,
   ""?  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ....  !
>     !
>      - 
>   !
>  ...  ..
>    -  ?
>    ,
>    ""?


 - ,
""    :Smilie: 
    ,
 ,  ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

. ...



> **    !


 ...  ""... :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,      )
  ""       ..

----------


## agur

> !   
>   .





> ,   ,
> -   .


...    ,
      !  :yes: 
  -  -  
 ::flirt::  
, -   ,
_()_  :Big Grin:  



> !!!    -  !
> ! ! !
> !!!


_ - _ 
http://www.bbwshop.ru/img/catalog/ba...5-33_2-big.jpg

 -   , :No:  
     -* * .
  ...   ,
_ ()_ ! :yes:  




> -  .
>     ,    .
>     ....


-!.... - !
-  , !

__ 
http://www.bbwshop.ru/img/catalog/korea/543-big.jpg
http://www.bbwshop.ru/img/catalog/tat/kor-big.jpg



> .
> 
>  .  . .
> 
>       .
>  ! !
>    !


  ,
 ...    :Wow:

----------


## agur

> ,   
> 
>  .


! !   ,
   ,
  ,     
  ? 
,  ........

*Glissando*,   ,
      ?

----------


## Irusya

,    



> http://www.bbwshop.ru/img/catalog/ba...5-33_2-big.jpg
> http://www.bbwshop.ru/img/catalog/korea/543-big.jpg
> http://www.bbwshop.ru/img/catalog/tat/kor-big.jpg


   "" :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ""


 ,    ,
"   ?"       :yes:

----------


## Irusya

...

   !
  -  :Smilie: 
   , 
  "     !"))))

 -- :Smilie: 
  ,  ,
  "" !
,  - )))))  :Kiss:

----------


## agur

> !
>   -


"   "  ,
   .
   :
 * *-   :No-no:  

    ,
, , "  " ::nyear::  
,  ,))))))))
 :yes: 




> "" !                                                                             ,  ,


"    "  :yes: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
  ,     :Embarrassment:  
, ,   -    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

!     ,
     .

   ()  .

----------


## Nattaha

> ()


** ,     ""?   :Stick Out Tongue:  
   , 
    , 

  -  !!!

----------

!    ,
   -    .
(     )

----------


## Nattaha

** ,   :Cool:  

   ? !  ????  :Hmm:  
 !!!  :Wink:

----------

> ""?


*Nattaha*,      ,      ... :Big Grin:

----------

> ?


     .

----------

> !!!


  ,  .      .

----------


## Nattaha

** , ,    :Frown: 

 ...    ...          ..

----------


## Nattaha

> ,  .


     ???   :Wow:  ???

----------

?      ,     .

----------


## Nattaha

:Wow:  --...  ....

----------

!  !   , *Glissando*    .

----------


## MaraSt

> ?      ,     .


    . ,   ?    .        .

----------


## Nattaha

> !  !


  -  ...   :Embarrassment:  *  *

----------


## Glissando

-       ,      -      ,             - 



> ,     .


  ,      ,          , ?  :Wow:  
    ......   :yes:  
,    - , ... 
... :Wow:     ...
... 
 :   -  4 ( , . 4 ). - 1 ( ,     -   ).  - 1 (,     ).  -    ( , 450    ,    ).     
! !
 , ...      ..
"   ,  !        !     !!!  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  
 ...  ,     ...  -...

----------


## Glissando

> !  !   , *Glissando*     .


   ,, - ?!  :Confused:

----------


## Nattaha

> "   ,  !        !     !!!    
>  ...  ,     ...  -...


  :Wink:   ... 
    ,   ... !!!    -     :yes:   ,  -   ...  ,     , "  " ???

----------


## Glissando

> ... 
>     ,


   ? (  )? ...       ...



> ... !!!    -


   ,  .  ,  ,    ...



> ,  -   ...


 



> ,     , "  " ???


  !  !  :Super:   :Super:   :Super:

----------


## agur

> ......


  ::condom::  , ,  )))))))))
 :Big Grin:   300-400   :Wow: ,     - ...)))))))))))

----------


## Nattaha

*agur*,  - ...  :Big Grin:  *.  "׸-   "*

*Glissando*,  - , ??? ? 



> !  !


 -   ?..........  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> , ,  )))))))))
>   300-400  ,     - ...)))))))))))


 - ... ...,  !!!! ...   ...  300-400-...????  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Glissando

> [b]agur[/b*Glissando*,  - , ??? ? :


 2-3   :yes:  




> -   ?.......... :wow


 .  "" () "츸 ...."

----------


## Glissando

... - ...  ...  :Frown:  
    ...  :Phone call:     -  ...  , , ...  :yes:  
 ...  :" ?" " ?" 
   . .   !  :Confused:  
  ,   .        ..  :Abuse:   :OnFire:  (!!...  ...)

----------


## agur

> ... - ...  ...


,      ?))))))))0
    -    :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> ,      ?))))))))0
>     -


...    ...
    ""  ""  :Confused:

----------


## agur

:



  )))))))))

----------


## Glissando

> :
> 
> 
> 
>   )))))))))


... 



> - 
>  - 
>  - 
>  - ...


 , ! %)

----------


## agur

- ,
 ))))
  -
  (((((((

----------


## Nattaha

--!!!!!!!

   !!!     !!
  ! -   !!!!    !  :yes: 
!
!
!!!!
  -   !! (  :Embarrassment: )

   -  , ,  ,      !       ... !!! -
**  -   !!! *  ...*  !!! -!!!
** -   -  !!!     -  !!!  -      -   !!!!!!   :Big Grin:  (      ...) -
*, , ....*
  -    -    , !!!  !!!
**:      :Wow: 

*.*  -  *Glissando*!!!!!!!!!!!

 , ** -   -...

P.S.   ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,   ?   :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> - ,
>  ))))
>   -
>   (((((((


 . 
  .
 - ,
  -  .

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,   ?


!!!  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  
       -!!! :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

...
      -
** !!!!!!!!!!




> . !!! -   - !!!!


   ...  :Big Grin: 
  *     *    ... !!   -  !!!   :yes:

----------


## agur

...  :Frown: 
  ?

 :Wink: 

 :
    )))))))))

----------


## Nattaha

> -!!!


...     ...   ?     ???????  :Cool:

----------


## Glissando

> ... 
>   ?


 .
  .
 :Wow:  (,)
  .  :Frown:

----------


## Nattaha

> -!!!


!! -!!!   - "...  ..."  -  -      :Stick Out Tongue: ??

----------


## Glissando

> !! -!!!   - "...  ..."  -  -     ??


!  :EEK!:  
, !   :EEK!: 
 :EEK!:

----------


## Nattaha

> 


 *agur*,     ???...    ,        ?  :Big Grin:  ...     *Glissando*...

----------


## Glissando

> :
>     )))))))))


  -  ,
  -  !  :Wow:  
*"" -

----------


## Glissando

> *agur*,     ???...    ,        ?  ...     *Glissando*...


  ...    !!! (    ...!!!)

----------


## Nattaha

,    -   !!!
*Glissando*,     -    ,  ,  ....    - -  !!!!
*agur*,     -,     !!!   ,   ""     !!

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,     -    ,  ,  ....    - -  !!!!


 !
  ,  , ..... .."  .  " - ... ...    -  !!!     :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

! ...      :
*! !*
      ...       ,        ..      ,       (, "")  :Wow:   :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,  ...  .. -  , ...  :Cool:        ,

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*, -..  
*! !!!!!*

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*       ,


?   ?  - ,  - ,  ,   - ,  2 ... ... ????

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*, -..  
> *! !!!!!*


    ....   ,   ,   ,   ,  .........  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> Nattaha   
> Glissando, -.. 
> ! !!!!!


-, , !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> ?   ?  - ,  - ,  ,   - ,  2 ... ... ????


http://www.globa.ru/fotos.asp
** ,    ,   ,    ,   40 - .

          ,      ,   ,    .                 85 .

----------

,      .



> 


     ,     ,    ,    .

----------


## Nattaha

> ,


-...  -   ....   ,  "" - 



> ,


... " "...   :Cool:      ...  :Wink:

----------

,         .   -      .  :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> -...  -   ....


   ,    ,        :Stick Out Tongue: ,                                               -   ,    " " ,        -     :Frown:

----------


## agur

> 


   ,    ))))))))

----------


## Nattaha

> 


 -  ,  ??...  :Big Grin:

----------

> . ,   ?    .        .


    !    ,  :yes:    ""  .

----------

> -  ,  ??...


   !             .

----------


## Nattaha

> 


,       -    !!!!!  -  !!!  ", , ...  "...  ,   -     :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

> -


   - ??   ???  ,     ?...

----------

> -


  :Wow:    ,        .      ,      ,               .       -1,   ,    .

----------


## Nattaha

> ,


-...   -       ??? -     ???....

----------

,  ,     **.    ,  **,     ,      .   ,       .   ,  ,    -  .

----------

,   ,       .

----------


## Nattaha

!!!  !!   !!!.... :yes:

----------


## agur

> - ??   ???  ,     ?...


 ......    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## agur

> ,        ...               ...


-   :Embarrassment:  ,   ...   ? :Rotate: ))))))))))

----------


## Glissando

> -   ,   ...   ?))))))))))





> .
>    ,  
>       !


  :Wow:  
...   - ....   ...

----------


## Nattaha

> .
>    ,  
>       !


  :Wow: 
, ...   -  - -   , ...   :Cool:   -   -- =    :Big Grin:  
...  ""... , ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ""... , ,


 :Smilie: 
 ""  - 	 :Kiss: 
- ))))))))

----------


## agur

> , ...   -  - -   , ...    -   -- =    
> ...  ""... , ,


  :No-no:  
 :Embarrassment:  ,

  ! :Demonstration:

----------


## MaraSt

,    !
     !
,     
 ,  !
-,     !
  ,   .
 - .
      ?

----------

> -   ,   ...   ?))))))))))


  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?


   ,    .

----------


## Glissando

> ""  - 	
> - ))))))))


 "  "?!  :Wow:   :Embarrassment:  ..., ,      ...  :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,    ?)))))   ,   " ")))))

----------


## Glissando

> ,    !
>      !
> ,     
>  ,  !
> -,     !


...  ,    -     .  :Confused:   :Wow:  



> ,   .
>  - .


      ...   -   :yes:  



> ?


     .    -    :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,    ?)))))   ,   " ")))))


  ,,  ...     :Confused:  ,     "",  ? :Embarrassment:  ...   



> ,


   - ?  :EEK!:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...  ,    -     .   
>       ...   -   
> 
>      .    -


     !
 ,   !
    ?
  !   ?
 ,  .
   ,    !

----------


## Glissando

> 


    ""...  ... ...  :Frown:  



> , ...   -  - -   , ...

----------


## Irusya

> - ?


  :Love:   :Super: 
 -)))))))

----------


## agur

> ?
>   !   ?


 
   ,
,    
    . :yes: 


,   ,
, ,   ,
, ,  ...

----------


## Glissando

> ?
>   !   ?


.... !    ..... ...  -...  ...  - ...      :yes:  




> Tasik 
>       !!!    ,   ,  ,   ,  ,     ...


...     ...  :yes:  
,-,    ,    ,      :" -    ,  , ,   ()   - ..."  :Embarrassment:    ...  "  ..".., ,   :yes:   :Wow:          -  !  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,  ?! ...
 -    :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *agur*,  ?! ...
>  -


 , ...        :yes:     ...     ......   40    :Wow:  (   )       ""... ...,  ,  !  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ...,  ,  !


  :Big Grin:  
    "  ",  ))))))
, ""-   ))))) - ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

, ,      :Smilie:   -
 :Love:  
   -  
   VIP- ? 

  , ,  ,
 ,  ,
-, "  " -
 :Wow:  -    :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> 


  : " !!!	 :War: "
    ,
   ,
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> "  ",  ))))))
> , ""-   )))))


... 



> i i..
>   ... 
>   i   i... 
> i i ...


 ,  ,    , ...

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ,    , ...


  ?! :Wow:  
 -      :Big Grin:  
  , 	 :Kiss:

----------


## agur

> i   i...
> i i ...





> ?!
>  -


 ,        ?
 ......

----------


## Irusya

> ,        ?
>  ......


  :yes:  

PS   ,               :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ?! 
>  -      
>   ,


 *,  **,   ...***!  :Wow:   :Kiss:  
*  -  ()
** -  (.)
***  -   (.)

----------


## Irusya

> *,  **,   ...***!


, ,           , ,       **    ,    ,       " "..    -.      .    -agur,  PR--.
,  - ))))))

----------


## Glissando

> ,        ?
>  ......


  ,  !  :yes: 
 -     !  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  - ))))))


...  , !  :Wow:    - !  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

" "  :Wow:  ...         ...

----------


## Irusya

> ...  , !    - !


! :Smilie:      20     ))))   -   -    "" :Big Grin:  
 -  :Smilie:    )))))  ,    ,    ,  ,    , -    ,     - :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> " "  ...         ...


   ,  "" :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ""


    - - "",    ""!

----------


## agur

> -     !


,    !  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> )))))  ,    ,    ,  ,    , -    ,     -


   ,   !      ! ...  !  :Razz:

----------


## Irusya

> - - "",    ""!


   -   -  ,  ,   ""))))))

----------


## agur

,
,    ,
  - !

----------


## Glissando

> ,
> ,    ,
>   - !


 !  !   
   !
** ..(). 
 ,  !

----------


## agur

> ..().


   ,  ?   :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> !  !   
>    !
>     ..(). 
>  ,  !


     ,   )))))

     ?
  ...
  ,  " "
    ? :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ?





> **


 ,-     ""  :Wow:

----------

> - - "",    ""!





> ,    !





> ,  ?





> 


   .  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,  ...  -...             )))))))
**, -      "     "()   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:     )))))

----------


## Glissando

> ,  " "
>     ?


,  ,  ......

   !!!
  ? ... ????

----------


## agur

> ,  " "
>     ?


                                                                                                           ,     
  ?

   )))))))

_ ,      (  )_  :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ,  ......
> 
>    !!!
>   ? ... ????


   (,  :Smilie: )         ))))) -   -""  ""-   )))))    -    :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> , ,           , ,       **    ,    ,       " "..    -.      .    -agur,  PR--.
> ,  - ))))))


  :Cool:  ,   ...    ...          :Frown:      ,    -  ...   Ѩ!!!

----------


## Irusya

,    :Smilie:  (,    ,  , ).
 ,   ", !"  ?))))

----------


## Glissando

> ,     
>   ?
> 
>    )))))))


????
, , ...,    ?..
!
..!!!
  ""  ????  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## agur

> ,   ...


    "VIP "  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

*agur*, !!!!       ?    ?  ?  :Big Grin:    ?

----------


## Glissando

> (, )


 ...    -   !      ,  -  ,  -  ...  :Wow:  



> -   -""  ""-   )))))    -


  -    .     ,    ""!  :yes:

----------


## agur

> ?  ?    ?


     ,   ...

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*, "...  "-?  :Stick Out Tongue:  )))))))))
 -   -      ))))

----------


## Irusya

> -    .     ,    ""!


 ,     -   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

..    -! , ,  ...   ? !!! ,  !!!
,  ,     ,   , "" ** ?      ?  ? ...!!!!

----------


## Nattaha

> ...


 :Hmm:    ...   - ?

----------


## Irusya

> ...   - ?


.. ,      ,  ,  ""    )))))

----------


## Glissando

> .. ,      ,  ,  ""    )))))


  !  !   :Razz:    -    !  :No-no: 
 ,   ,, ....    !  :yes:

----------


## agur

*Glissando*: 


> -    .     ,    ""!





> ...!!!!


   - !!!
 -,    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> !  !


,      "   -"-  ?)))))    "   !!!" ? :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  



> -    !


   )))))



> ,   ,, ....    !


      " " :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*: 
> 
>    - !!!
>  -,


 :Wow:  :Wow:   :Wow:   :8:

----------


## agur

> ,  ,     ,   , ""  ?      ?


  ,   ** ,  **,  " "     .  ""   -       ,    ,   , ...

----------


## Glissando

> , ...


 ..." -  !" ()  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*, *Glissando*,   -  ""?))))
       "   " "        "- ,     ( ,  )  , ,  (, ,     ))))...
-        ( -      )  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *agur*, *Glissando*, ,     ( ,  )


 . .   .         . ...     -    "" --...     !  :Wow:     !



> , ,  (, ,     ))))...


  .  ,        


> ( ,  )


  :Wow:

----------


## agur

)))))))))))
 :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> )))))))))))


  ???  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

.  -  . ! :yes:

----------


## agur

> ???


   ,   , ))))))))

----------


## Glissando

> ,   , ))))))))


    "  " .   !      ,   
,    -      - ???  :Wow:

----------


## agur

> - ???


    WC,   ?)))
*Glissando*,     ,  ,    ))))))       ?))))))))

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ,    ))))))       ?))))))))


        .  ...  ,  ,      ...,   ,  !  :Wow:

----------


## agur

> . ...


,    ,   . ?   :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> ,    ,   . ?


 ...  ...  ... ,     ,   .. :Frown:    - ...    ...  :Frown:    , - " ",   ?  :Frown:  ,   ,    ,       ""  ""?  :Frown:   ,    , ?  :yes:    ()  ?  ""  - ,  ""  - ...
   -  !  :Frown:

----------


## Nattaha

> 


  :Big Grin:    ,   - ...     -    :yes: 



> .  -  .


  :Embarrassment:   ????  ????  :Hmm:    , .... ,        :Frown:       ""...     " " ...       / ...     , ,  -  ""     :yes:

----------


## agur

> -  !


  ,      ...  :yes:    ... ...
,   -   ?,      .
    ,  ? ,  ...  )))))))))
 :yes:

----------


## Glissando

,   .       .    ( ).     , , , , , , ,   .       . .   . 
   (" -   ")  .     (     ).    .  ". ..   .   ." .
ps: .  ""  .     .  .
 - .

----------


## Irusya

*    * !!!! ,   ?!))))  WC? ?)))))))     ,      ))))
,  :       ....  ,       , ,   ?!)))))    ?   " "?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> (     ).    .  ". ..   .   ." .


!    !         !)))))) 5 ! 
...     "" :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nattaha

> (     ).    .


  :Wow:        ... ???

----------


## agur

> ..   .   ." .
> .  ""  .     .  .
>  - .


" "  ?))))))))) ,  ,         :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> , ,   ?!)))))    ?   " "?


...   ,   - ...  :Frown:    -  ""  -   :Frown:   :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> ... ???


    "" !    !
,    ..."" ()  : "",    ,    ""
 ...   ...  ""-.. :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> ...   ,   - ...    -  ""  -


 ,  ,       ""))))))))
-  - ...   ,      ... -  ""..,  ,        ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ,        ...


.... ,  ... !  :yes:    ,-,  !  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> .... ,  ... !    ,-!


, , ...   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> "",    ,    ""


   ... !!!))))))



> , ,   ?!)))))


 


> ,      ))))


     ( ) ""  ,  -   !!!
 ,         :Smilie: 
 -   ,    "   " :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> , , ...


      - ...  ::nyear::

----------


## Glissando

> ... !!!))))))


   , !       ""! ( -  !)

----------


## Irusya

*agur*, .. -  )))))     "  "?)))))  -    ...))))
,  -   -- ,   ))))    , -   ,         ...

----------


## Irusya

> , !       ""! ( -  !)


...  - )))))  - ,   -    )))))

----------


## Glissando

> ...  - )))))  - ,   -    )))))


...       ... ,   , ,  , ????

----------


## Glissando

> *agur*, .. -  )))))     "  "?)))))


 ...-  " " ,  -   - " "!!! ...   !  :No-no:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*, ,   .  ...      ,   (       "  ")    ,    "    "?)))) 
  ,  -             "-"?)  -   ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> , -   ,


, , ...
"--"    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,  ,  -             "-"?)


   ,...



> -   ,


 .  . . 
   ,  .  ...   ...

----------


## Irusya

> ,...


 :Smilie:    ! :yes:  




> ,  .  ...   ...


  ))))    )))))

----------


## Glissando

... ...... ....

----------


## Irusya

> "--"


  " ")))) ,        ...   ""  ...    ?)))))  -  ?)))))))

----------


## Irusya

> ... ...... ....


  :yes:

----------


## agur

> " "))))


-  ...?,   **  ...    " "  ,    )))))))

----------


## agur

> ... ...... ....


 ,,       ?))))))))

----------


## Irusya

> -  ...,   **  ...    " "  ,    )))))))


     ?))))))
-- (    -      -: -  ))))      )))). ,    -      ,     ...     ,    ""))))))))

----------


## Nattaha

> ,       
>  -   ,    "   "


--  ,        !!!   :Cool:         ,    (    "  ")  ...    -  -    :Wow: ...         :Wink: 
     " "   ....  :Hmm:

----------


## Irusya

> ,,       ?))))))))


,  ... "     "() ))))))
  10-""))))) -  ,  agur-  ...  -  ,            ))))

----------


## Irusya

> (    "  ")


... ...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> -  ,            ))))


  :Big Grin:  -    ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> -    ...


 -  ))))))))

----------


## Nattaha

> -


  :Wow:     ""? - -  (,   )

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,   : " "...    , ,          ,       ))))))  - ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :Embarrassment:  ...
!   ,   , -      :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> !   ,   , -


 :Wow:    ,  ?)))))    "   " ,  ?))))      ?)))))

----------


## agur

> - ...


-
-  
-
-



> -: -  ))))


-

----------


## Nattaha

> -


, -  -  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

,  " ",  ?))))
      ,       ))))))

----------


## agur

> , -  -


--



> " "))))


- -   ))))

   ...    ))))

----------


## agur

> " ",  ?))))


 ,  " " -  )))))

----------


## Irusya

> ,  " " -  )))))


  - )))))))

----------


## Nattaha

> - -   ))))





> " " -  )))))


  :Wow:   (   ) !!!!!...   ???   :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> :..   ???


-3 (   ))))),     ,     ,  :Frown: 
,   - ?))))))))))

----------


## agur

> - )))))))


   ....,      -   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ....,      -


   -    ,   )))))) 
    ""  )))))

----------


## agur

> -


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nattaha

> ,   - ?))))))))))


 !!!    12- ,   "  ,   "..  :Wink:      ...  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, *agur*,  -  ,   ... (-      :Wink: )...  , , ,    :Big Grin:   ,   (  -,  ...) -       ????  :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*, *agur*,  -  ,   ... (-     )...  , , ,     ,   (  -,  ...) -       ????


   ,      ))))))  -   ,   ,    ",  !",  ,   ))))) ,  ""))))
  ,  , ...           :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ????


     , " II",   ,   - ...

----------


## Irusya

> , " II",   ,   - ...


    ,       ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> ,  , ...


  :yes:     ,  !!!       (...)      "  - "...      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> 


  ...)))),    ... :Embarrassment: 
    ... ... -- ...       :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  !!!       (...)      "  - "...


 ))))   -     )))))

----------


## Irusya

> ...)))),    ...
>     ... ... -- ...


-      "    - "...      , 
 -   " "    ))))) , ,         "   "   )))))

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   -    ,  ...   :Wink:       ,   ,   -     :yes:   ...    #1136 (  :Wow:   , 1136!!!      !!!)

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,   -    ,  ...


  ? :Big Grin:  
   ,     ))))))

----------


## agur

> 


      )))))))))))

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   !!!!!



> 


  :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,   !!!!!


 ,  - - ))))))

----------


## agur

> ...    #1136


,  (()?       ...     ,  ..."  "?)))))))))

----------


## Nattaha

> ,
> ,


,    :yes: 
-   ,   , , ...      ,    ... ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nattaha

> 


  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

- "  " ,         )))))
     :    "   " - )))) -  ,    10  ?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> 


  ? 
   )))) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## agur

> -


-,  -   ...  :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

> -  ,    10


,   " " -   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nattaha

,  ...   :Embarrassment:    ....   :yes:  ...
     ...  -   :Big Grin:  ,  -,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,     :yes: 
*Nattaha*, ... ,   )))))).  ,      "  "  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, - *   *
 -  ...   ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> -  ...   ,


  10... *.   :Smilie: *

----------


## MaraSt

,     !  -  .   !         ?!
     .      ,   -  VIP-?
,   !   !

----------


## Irusya

*MaraSt*,       )))) "  "- ,   ))))     - ,        :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
 ,   -     :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

,    ...     .

----------


## Tasik

!
      , ....  ,    ...

 :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> ,
> ,    
>     .
> 
> 
> ,   ,
> , ,   ,
> , ,  ...






   ?!

,      
 , ,   ,
 ,  ...
 ,    ,
Ÿ    

   ...
     ,
, ,  

    ...
   ...
,     ...
 ,

----------


## MaraSt

> ...
>      ,


- ,   
 VIP-  

  :  ? :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> :  ?


   ,
  "" :Smilie: 
   !))))

----------


## Tasik

> , ,         "   "   )))))


       ...
,  ...     ...
  ,  ,

...     ...
...      ?!
...     

...   ...
      ...
     ...

...   ...
    !
,   
    ...

   ,    ...


,    ?
...  ,    ...

----------


## Irusya

> ,   
>     ...
> 
>    ,    ...
> 
> 
> ,    ?
> ...  ,    ...


             *   ,   !...* :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ,    ?
> ...  ,    ...


,     ,
 ...  -  ...
 " "
  ...  
                          ..._(  )_
                          ..._(  )_

----------


## Nattaha

> 


  ,  ..  ?   :Frown: 
   ..
 ... 
 " "...
  .. 
*   :yes: * 
 ...   :Frown:

----------


## Nattaha

> ,   !   !


 :EEK!:  ...
 :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------

,     ,    ,       .

----------


## Nattaha

> 


  :Wow:    !!  - !!!    ,    ,  "...  2      "...
  , ..  , WC, , .---...
  ,             -   -  ...
"-...  ..
 -  - !!!"

----------


## agur

> ,


  :EEK!:  



> .


 " "   ,  )))))),      :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

> ,...
>  .  . . 
>    ,  .  ...   ...


  "" ...    ...  :Smoker:

----------


## MaraSt

> ... !!!))))))
> 
> 
>      ( ) ""  ,  -   !!!
>  ,    
>  -   ,    "   "


!  ,   ! :yes:  
     . :yes:  
,     :yes:  
   ... ::nyear::  
  !

----------


## MaraSt

> " "
>   ...  
>                           [/I]


    ... ...

----------


## agur

> ... ...... ....


" ,     ::nyear::  
 -"...  .
    ,
    .

  ,    
  -  ,
     ,
      ...


   , 
 ?
   * "" *
  ?


     ,
  ""  
 ""-""-...,  .

  ,   - ! :yes:  
 ,    ,
  ...    .
 , ,     :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ...


 


  ...

  ,  
    ...
    ...



    ...
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...


    !
 ?   ?   ?

   :    

  .
   ?

----------


## Irusya

> ...


"  :Wow:  "?  ?!!
  ?)))))))
-  ,
  !   ! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> "  "?  ?!!
>   ?)))))))
> -  ,
>   !   !


!  !
 ,     ! 
( , - ).
   ?
     !
    ?
    ?
    ,
   .
   . :yes:

----------


## Irusya

"")
 " " :Smilie: 

  ""))))...  ...  :Big Grin: 

 , ,    :Wink: 
   :
"   ",  ",
,  ,  	 :Love: "

----------


## MaraSt

...   ...
      !
      !
  .   
    .
  !   ,  !
   !  -   ?

----------


## Irusya

*MaraSt*,  , "  " :Smilie: 
   ,
     ?
  ,  ...

, ,   ,
 -  :Smilie: 
  ...    ?..
  -, -  :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

[QUOTE=Irusya;51388555 -  :Smilie: 
 :Big Grin: [/QUOTE]

 ,  -    
  !
  ,     
   !  ?  ?
 ! ,   ! :yes:

----------


## Irusya

,  ? :Smilie: 
 :Big Grin: 
,   "")))))
,  , ...

 +,
-   ,
   ))))))
 -    :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> ,  ?


  - ))))
http://www.bbwshop.ru/img/catalog/nuance/6000_3-big.jpg
   ,
    ...
    ,
   .

       , :Big Grin:  
 ""   ,
    ,
 :yes:

----------


## agur

-
  :
-,   ,   ,
- -   ?
    ,
,   ,

 ,  - !))))))))

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,    ""   :Big Grin: 
 -))))
    ""?)
  ""  "!!"

 :Frown: 
    ??!!
 "", "", ""  :Embarrassment: 
 " "  )))))

----------


## agur

> ""  "!!"


  :Wow: ,    ...))))))))
 - ,   - ,
 , ...   :Frown:    ,
    ))))    :Smilie: 


 .    ?
  ,   -  ...
  ?     :Confused:

----------


## Nattaha

*agur*,   ,   ...   ...  ... -...  ,  ,  ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,  ?
> 
> ,   "")))))
> ,  , ...
> 
>  +,
> -   ,
>    ))))))
>  -    
> ...


...      ...
 !   !
    , 
   ...
    - , !
    "".
    -     !
   - ! 
    ...,    !
 !   !  !

----------


## MaraSt

...   - 
     !

----------


## Tasik

> ))))


      , 


     !
  ,    

 ,   ,
  ,    !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,


  ,  !
      !
 , ,   .
   :   ! :yes:  
   ? :Wink:  

 - ,      ?
-   ?
 ,   ,
-  .

 :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ,
> -  .


     -    :Big Grin:   ""      ,  ,     ,  )))))))
,  -    ))))
- .  -2 : " "  " ".  , ,    ,     ))))
  " ,   ..."   )))  -      ...
  ,   ,   " "     ))))  ? :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

,    ...
   ,  ,  -  !
 ( )  .
  ,   .      ...
    .  - .

----------


## Irusya

> ,    ...
>    ,  ,  -  !


,      ))))   -     -   ... :Wink:     )))



> ( )  .


-      5    ,    ,   ""        :Big Grin:     ,  )))))



> ,   .


"   "() :Big Grin:  



> ...


   - (,     	 :Kiss:       ..)))) )

----------


## Tasik

> ,   .


,      ...     , ,   , !
          ,               ,   ...  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> ..)))) )


  ,  ?


   , .     .
,   ?
, ,    ""...
(,  ,    ,  ).
     .
   ,  .

----------


## MaraSt

> ,   ...


 ...

----------


## Irusya

> ,      ...     , ,   , !


,  ))))     ))))



> ...           ,   ...


      , ? :Smilie:    " "  ,  "     -"?))))   " ",    ...      ....
**

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ?


,  )))    ,   ,        ""  ""   " ,  .." ? :Big Grin:     ... :yes:  





> , .     .


     )))))



> ,   ?


   -    )))))




> ,  .


  :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> " "  ,  "     -"?))))


   -,       ,  " ",            :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

" "    -      :Dezl: ,     ...

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,   ,     ,      ))))) ,  )))))) 
,        ,     -  )))))))
*agur*,            )))))     ))))

----------


## agur

> )))))


)))   ,  ...       ...   ))))

----------


## Irusya

> )))   ,  ...       ...   ))))


,    -,   ,      , ? :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> -,   ,      , ?


  ,    )))
    , -...  )))
   -     -     ...      :Wow: 
   )))

----------


## Irusya

> ,    )))


   ,   ! :Smilie:  **  :Smilie: 



> , -...  )))
>    -     ..


- "" " " :yes:  
   ))))           .  ""     ,       ))))
,     -      :Smilie:    .   :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

> ,   !


--!!!!     (-   :Frown: )




> - "" " "


     ,  ...        roat   :Embarrassment:   ...
 ! *agur*,   - 


> ,     -        .


  :yes:

----------


## agur

> 


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ,
  -   :   ,
 ...    
  , 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Irusya

,  ...  :Big Grin: 
!!!!!!

----------


## Nattaha

> - .  -2 : " "  " ". * , ,   * ,     ))


-!!!!    ...    - " ..."   :Cool:      -   , , !!!   , ...  9-. ,  :Big Grin:  ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> -!!!!    ...    - " ..."       -   , , !!!   , ...  9-. ,  ...


)          , ,       :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

:Wow:  ... ...  ... - ???    ???   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ... ...  ... - ???    ???


       "  ",    "  ",   ,   ,    ,   "",  "",        ""     ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> ,     , , , ))))  -


 :Stick Out Tongue:    ...     -      :yes:  
-     ... , , !!!    ... ... , ,     :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, -.... ,   , -   !!!!!!!!   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,    :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

:Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :Cool:   .....

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,    .....


  ! ,        "", ,   ..?))))) 
 ?        - :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

> -


  :Frown:    - ...    ...   ... (     ,      :Stick Out Tongue: )...       ""!   :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

> (     ,     )...


      ,    ,    "" !  :Big Grin:  



> ""!


,  :Wow:  
    "" ,  ... :Wink:

----------


## agur

> 


       ... ?
   ?  ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> ""


  :Big Grin: 
    ... ...   :Embarrassment:    -     ,    ,      -...
.   .  -  - ???....   :Cool:

----------


## Nattaha

-  !!!

----------


## Nattaha

> ... ?
>    ?


  :Wink: 
  ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> .  -  - ???....


 :Smilie:   ,      , ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> ,


...  :Big Grin:       2,    , ?)))))

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :Wow:       ...    -      ....  :Embarrassment: 
 -    ...    -     :Big Grin: 
   ..    !
   ""!!!

...   ...
  -   ...
(...)

 :Cool:       ,  "  - .."

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,        ...    -      ....


, ,  ))))) ,  , "   "      ))))      -,   :Big Grin:  



> ..    !
>    ""!!!


 , ..)))))



> 


 :Wow:  



> -   ...


 - ?))))  ,     :Big Grin:      ""))))

----------


## agur

> -   ...


 ,   -?        :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
, __  -  ...  ...
 ... 
  - ...    :Big Grin:  -    :Big Grin: 
 -  - 
*  "
-      :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


   "!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" ? :Big Grin:       )))) ,   ,        " " :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   ... ...        :Big Grin:     ....  :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

> ....


,  ,  "  ???!!!!"     , ,  ,   - :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :Big Grin:  
 ,  -  ???    ....     :Wink:

----------


## Nattaha

> ,  ... 
> !!!!!!


, ..

----------


## Irusya

> ....


(     ,    ""... - :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> (     ,    ""... -


-!   . -   ,     -  ( , ).

----------


## Nattaha

> (     ,    "".


*MaraSt*,    !!!  (   ) -...  !!!!

----------


## MaraSt

---! (,   ).
Nattaha,  !       ,          ?    , . (    , , - , ,  , ,   ). gur , Irusya,  - --  .   ...
   .
   .
 ""...

----------


## agur

> gur , Irusya,  - --  .   ...


,    ,   ?   ,  ?)))

----------


## MaraSt

> ,    ,   ?   ,  ?)))


  !    ,    ,   .   ! 
   :      ...   ,  - .        .
 , .   ?  , , ,        .

----------


## MaraSt

... -  .     , ,  ... ().

----------

> ().


 , - !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

**,   :Smilie: 
*MaraSt*,    ,  , ...      .. -   "" ,   ,       ,  ,    "     ...    ..."..  , ..   ,    )))))))
 -       , -    :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

> -   "" ,   ,       ,  ,


 :Lupa:  -   ... ,    ...   -   ... , -,   ...   :Cool:  -    ???  :War:

----------


## Irusya

> -   ... ,    ...   -   ... , -,   ...   -    ???


" ??!!! :Wow:  "   -       (  -  )  ""? :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
  ", , ,   "   :yes:     " ")))
      ,    -    "  ",   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,  , ...


  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> ", , ,   "


  :Wink:  ... ,     -    ?...   :Wink: 
      ...        :Big Grin: 


  ,   -    ...    -   ,   ,     :Big Grin: 
 --... 
   ,    :Cool:

----------


## Nattaha

> , ...  ( *  ...*


, ...   :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> ... ,     -    ?...  
>       ...


    ,            :Smilie:  
-     :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> ...
> 
>    !
>   -


   -  ?   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> -  ?


            ,      ..   ..     ,  :Frown:

----------


## Nattaha

> 


  :Wow:   ...   ...      - ,    ,  .....
! Ѩ!!!!  - .  - ... (   ...    ...)
 - ???  :Cool:   -   ,... -  -  ...   ... ,  ... 
*,   !!!!!!!!!!*   :War:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ... 
> *,   !!!!!!!!!!*


* ,  ,   . .   -" "()* :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> .


   ?...    ???  :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> ?...    ???


   ? :Smilie: 
  "" -,   ,  "  "..
   ?  ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

,      (
   ,       ...

----------


## agur

> ?  ?


- ,   ...    :Wow: 



> (


?



> - !!!!

----------


## Irusya

> ?


 :Big Grin:  ))) ))))
 ,  http://lori.ru/images/0000098614-preview.jpg.
   ,        :
1.      -""  . -,  " ",  -   ,  ,   ,    )))))
2. -  .  "         25000!"   , .  - . ( , 4-5 - -   :Smilie: )
3.    ""      ,    )))))
4.  -   .     -,              -20 000   .  , ,    ""   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:      ,      )))) ,  ,   ,   )))))  - ))))
5. .     :yes:

----------


## agur

> -   ... - .....


 :1:

----------


## Nattaha

*agur*, **   2-3 ...   ...    ...   :Embarrassment:  ?..

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :Big Grin:   ?   :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,    .    ,    ,  " "  :Big Grin: 
 -   ?)))))

----------


## Nattaha

, 

-!!! 
  (-)

 8-  2007- !!!
      !!!!

    !!!!!
      !!!!!!!!!!!

    !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,   -   ,    )))) , ?))))

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :Wink:     "  - ,  .,  , ????....

----------


## Irusya

.   ,          ... ,      :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

> 


   ???   :Wow:    - ....

----------


## Nattaha

8- ....   :Wink: 
     -     - ....

----------


## agur

> **    8- ....


  ?  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

> ))) ))))
>  ,  http://lori.ru/images/0000098614-preview.jpg.


 !

-   ,           , .. . 
     "-  ".

   ,        ,   ,       ,  .

----------


## agur

> ,        ,   ,       ,  .


  ...       :Big Grin:      !!!  :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

!     ! ,    ... .

----------


## Irusya

> !     ! ,    ... .


*   -   * 
   -

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,      ?...

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,      ?...


   18 , 2 "  ", 3    " ,  ", ""...  )))           -    ,      (
   ? :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ?


 ,   ()   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

,   " ."...   -   ... ... PBM   ,    ,     ....
  -  ...     ,  *agur*         ,        :Frown: 
,       ...   :Big Grin:    -  ,    ""    :Wink:

----------


## Nattaha

...   -   !!!!  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

*  *    ""  ""???!!!     "  " ?!  :Big Grin: 



> ...   -   !!!!


         (

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   -   ...   :Big Grin:    ... -   :Wink: 
  "" -   ...      ,      43   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,  :Smilie:     )))  33  ))))))))))

----------


## agur

> agur         ,


  ?)))   - ...  )))

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :Wow:      - 43 ....      ... *,   -   ... ...*

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,   :yes:   :Big Grin:  )))    )))

----------


## Nattaha

, -   ...  -  ... , ,      :Cool: 
*agur*,    "" ()  ...           :Cool: 
,    -      ,    :Wink:

----------


## agur

> "" ()  ...


   ,  ?)))
    )))  :Big Grin: 



> -      ,


-   ...     ?)))   ?
         ...  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

? !!!!!! :Wow:   :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
     )))))

----------


## Nattaha

:Frown:  ... ...  ... ,     ...   -   -    :Drug:

----------


## MaraSt

?!  ?!         !
  -  ?      !

----------


## MaraSt

Irusya,       (,      ), ..    43  ( 44).

----------


## Nattaha

, .  ,      :yes: 
http://keep4u.ru/imgs/b/071020/c4bc7d1927583e5b10.jpg 
,     ...
*MaraSt*,    -

----------


## MaraSt

!    ?!  Irusya     ?!
,      ! :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

! !
 !!! ,   ,  - ,      !
, ! 
,  ,    ,     !  :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

*MaraSt*,  ,     2   -     33  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
 ""-  ))))    ,       ?)))   :  ..       )))))
  ,      -    )))))))))

----------


## MaraSt

,  ,  ,     ,  ...  :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ,  ,     ,  ...


 ,     -   ? :Big Grin:  
- :Big Grin:  
    )))))   :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> ! !
>  !!! ,   ,  - ,      !
> , !
> ,  ,    ,     !


  ,          ?!     ?!    ?       ,  ,        :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

> , .  ,


 ...

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,    ))))     ,     )))))
        ,   ...  )))))))

----------


## Glissando

!!  , - !!! ...    -  ,!  :Smilie:  
     ...    ....  :yes:  
         !  :Wow:  
    ,      ...(???  - ..).
  -  !  ,   "" - !  ! :Wow:   :yes:  
!

----------


## Irusya

> 


 ... () :War:   :War: 
  ....   ... :Big Grin:  
     !!
 -    :Smilie:      "" ,   -))))



> ,   "" - !


** ,  ))))       ...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  



> !


  :Frown:   )))))))

----------


## agur

> -  !  ,   "" - !  !
> !


   ?
 :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> ?


 ... ...    ....,...  "   ".... ,   ....   ... "    .   -   . .  .    -    . ....    ....   ,   ...    ...  ,...    , ....     .  .  ...  :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*, ,   , ...
, ,            "", ?)))))
** ,   ...  ...  :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*, ,   , ...
> , ,            "", ?)))))


 ...     "" ...   ....   ,..       ...    ...!!  , - ! :Wow:  
 ,  -  !  :War:

----------


## Irusya

> 


.. :Smilie:         ?))))
-  ))))       ?))))

----------


## Glissando

> ..        ?))))


.....    ...   17    ,    .   .          . ,      (    )   - .  .        :yes:  



> -  ))))       ?))))


      , - 44-! :yes:

----------


## Glissando

..   ... ...     ...

----------


## Irusya

> , - 44-!


...       :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> .


  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  



> ""  
>  ""-""-...,  .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> "   ".... ,   ....


 .  . ! !

----------


## MaraSt

,  ,   .      (   ,    -  - agur -    ).    ,   :" ".
 - 


 ...
   .       . 
.

----------


## MaraSt

> ..    ...   
>  ,  -  !


-!    ,       !
     ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> ** ,   ...  ...


  ,     ,       :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
   ...      :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,     ,


   "     "-       ,  , - ,?)))))
  ,     " "  - ! :yes:  
*.  -* :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> *.  -*
> Irusya


  ...    ,  ,       ,     ?!     ... 


> "


   ,   (     )  ""-  ,       :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

> 


  :Wow:  !!!   ???  -   -  "" -     ,    -,  ...   , , ,  ...    ...
 :Frown:    -  , " "...   , !!!   ,  - -,    ""  , -, ...

----------


## Glissando

> -,  ...


 ,      ,   !  :yes:  



> , !!!   ,  - -,    ""  , -, ...


  :Kiss:  !  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

> ,      ,


-...  -  ""   ...    , ,   "", ... -     :Big Grin: 
    -    ...   - ..  :yes:  ,    , ....   :Stick Out Tongue: 
"           :Frown: ...*

----------


## agur

> ,    , ....


  ,     ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nattaha

*agur*,     :Big Grin: 
   ,    -  ,   -  ?...

----------


## Petr Dimt

,   ,       -      :Smilie:  -

----------


## Nattaha

*Petr Dimt*,  ,     ,   ...   :yes:  -  - - 
     - ...   :Smilie:     -     :yes:

----------


## agur

> ,    -  ,   -  ?...


    " "))),         )))...,        :Big Grin: 
    ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lenik

!     .      .  .       . .    .        :Frown:

----------


## Lenik

...      ...  2004 . ...

----------

....  ....        ,     ...     , ...  ...    ....   .   .   -,    ,   ...  ,

----------


## Lenik

**,  ,   .      "  ,      "           .    ?

----------


## Lenik

2    ,              .

----------


## MaraSt

> 


 !

----------


## MaraSt

,   !    !
    .    . , ,   .
*Lenik,* !  , , , .
*Petr Dimt*,  ,  ,     .

----------


## Glissando

> *Petr Dimt*,  ,  ,     .


......  ,  ......  ,  ... ""  :Embarrassment:  ,  ...    - ...... :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

,          - ,    , ! !  :Big Grin: 
  ))))
*Lenik*, ,  "    "(),   ,       :Big Grin:        ,    .   :Smilie: 
**, .  
*agur*,          ...           ,  .    ,             -  ))))
*Nattaha*,  -        -...   :Frown: 
*MaraSt*,       ,    :Big Grin: 
*Glissando*,   -!  :Embarrassment:        , (    ,    -  ).     ,   !  - ,   !   !  :Big Grin: 

*Petr Dimt*,  ,  !  :Big Grin:     .
   :  .   . ""()  :Wink: 
  -: , ,     .   ? :Smilie:

----------


## Petr Dimt

*Irusya*, , .

,  ,    ,   , ..      -    ,   ,    .   ?  :Smilie: 

   -     . . .  :Embarrassment:     ,           :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*, , .


  :yes:  




> ,  ,    ,   , ..      -    ,   ,    .   ?


....... :Big Grin:  
    "" :Big Grin:  




> -     . . .


-  )))))))    .     ,       ? :Big Grin:  



> ,


    -    )))))
 :yes:

----------


## agur

> -     . .


    :-
  (  ,    :Embarrassment:  )
  )))          )))



> ,


-    ))),      )))

.S.  -       ( ),                                          



> 


   )))
     40 , #1185  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ,


   ?!   ... ,    :Frown:  , ,   ?!  :yes:

----------


## Lenik

> !


 :yes:

----------


## Lenik

?   2 .  ?

----------


## Glissando

> ?   2 .  ?


  "1"   ""        .     -    :



> "  2      ?"


  -     Irusya  .            :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  
   ......... ! :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> , ,   ?!


???? ??? ... " , ,  " -    :yes:  ,   -...   ?  ....   ?  :Wow:   :yes:

----------


## Petr Dimt

,  *   *

  ---- *  *

----------


## Glissando

> .     ,       ? :


   ,  -    -???      "    "... ...      !  :yes:  



> :yes


... -    :
"! !   !
, ! ,  !" :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## agur

> ?   2 .  ?


   , ,   ,   ,      :yes: 
        ...   ...   ...   ...    ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   
>     ...
> 
>    ,    ...


!  !  !
 -     !
   ,  !
 -  ,  !




> ,    ?
> ...  ,    ...


!  -  
  - - 
     ,   ...
,,   -   !  :yes:

----------


## agur

> ..   ... ...





> "! !   !
> , ! ,  !


,  ... ,  ...



> 


, *Petr Dimt*,    ,       )))  :Wow:

----------


## agur

> ,  !
>  -  ,  !


-...     )))
 :Wow: 
 :Cool:

----------


## Glissando

> ---- *  *


! - .... -...  !  :yes:  
!    ( )    ...12 -  (  ). ...    ,       ,  -  ...   , , ... ,    !  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> 


  "  ",    ! :yes:  
, ,       .   -....    !  :yes:

----------


## agur

> !    ( )   ...12


       30- ,      ?)))
      ))) 
 :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> , ,       .   -....    !


*    .    )))))*
, ,      ?   - .......  ,  ,    ))))    ",  "()?    ?         ",  "?))))))       ?     ,  ,  , ?!!!	 :War: 
    ...     :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> !


 ,  !!!      )))

----------


## Irusya

> ,  !!!      )))


..        :Frown:    -  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> 30- ,      ?)))
>       )))


         - ,,- !     ...  ,   ...     ...  :Wow:

----------


## agur

> )))


     ... - ...
     ...   )))

----------


## agur

> ...


  ...    )))
  )))

----------


## Glissando

> , ,      ?   - .......  ,  ,    ))))


...    ...   ... :yes:  ......



> 


  :Wow: 



> ,


  ,    -      .  ,  -...           !    ...     !



> ,  , ?!!!


        - !!!    ,  !    ....

----------


## agur

)))

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,  :Frown: 
" ,  "  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ...    )))
>   )))


...   .... ,-... !     -  !  :yes:   :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> )))


   ,   -... :Confused:

----------


## Petr Dimt

* - *
     12   :Smilie: 

  , ,   ...    , ... ,      ???....

----------


## Irusya

- ?))))    ?)))))

----------

... --( )

----------


## Glissando

> , ,   ...    , ... ,      ???....


 , ,     .   -      2-3 .     .  ...  ,    !  :yes:  
ps: ...  ... ",   ,      .  .... ,-   . , !    -    !

----------


## agur

> - ?))))


  ,       ...




> ,   
>     ...
> 
>    ,    ...





> !  !  !
>  -     !
>    ,  !
>  -  ,  !





> ,    ?
> ...  ,    ...





> !  -  
>   - - 
>      ,   ...
> ,,   -   !


  ,   
     .
  , , ?
    )))

   )))
     )))

............
 ,  ,  ...      ...)))

----------


## Irusya

> ............
>  ,  ,  ...      ...)))


!    ,      , ?)))) 
, -2  ? :Stick Out Tongue:     ,   ,       ... )))))))
,  )))   -      )))))

----------


## agur

> !    ,      , ?))))


    ......:



> ,  ...)))


...   ...  ?)))

----------


## Irusya

> ......:


  -  )))))  :Smilie: 




> ...   ...  ?)))


 ...    -     -  ? :Smilie: 
  ,      " :Love:     "     ... -,   ...  :Big Grin:      ?)

----------


## agur

> ...      ?)


 ...        ""  )))

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,   -   ,   ,     -     :Smilie: 
   ...
       ...
- , ? :Smilie:

----------


## agur

...,  



> ...


  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

:yes:      .. :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> ... ,      ???....


  !   ,      ,    !   !    ! ! !     !  ,      .     ...
,   !   , .      ,     . :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> -


    !   !  ,      !   !   ?!  .  , -,   .

----------


## Irusya

> !   !  ,      !   !   ?!  .  , -,   .


)))))  -     " ? :Wow:  " :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

!    !       23-30 .      .      .

----------


## Irusya

> !    !       23-30 .      .      .


 ,        "  " :Frown:  
    ,        -    ..,   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

...     ,       . -  ,     :       ...

----------


## Irusya

*MaraSt*,  -      :Big Grin: ,    ...
-             ...    ,     "  , , ?!"...   ,     ,      ..    .   , , ?))))))  -  )))))       :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> *MaraSt*,  -


  ?!     ?!   ...,   ...       .   !   . -  ?  !      ! 
 -    .    -      . ,   ,     .

----------


## Irusya

> ?!     ?!   ...,   ...


 :Big Grin:      )))))



> .


     ?)))        ..  ,  .. :Frown:  



> -    ..


     +2     :Wow:      .    :Embarrassment:

----------

?     ?

----------


## agur

> ?    ?


**,     ,   ,   )))

----------

?  !    ! !
   ! !      !
...  .  !!!

----------


## MaraSt

> +2         .


     ,  . 
   ,      .     ,   ?     .   .
      ,   .

----------


## MaraSt

- , ?   ,   .   - ,   - .   (). ,    ?  ,      .

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, *MaraSt*,   ... ... , -... ...     :Big Grin:  ....        :Wink:

----------


## MaraSt

,      .       ,    .

----------


## Nattaha

*MaraSt*,   ... *  ... -,     ... - ... . ...       *

----------


## Nattaha

-  ... ,   ,   Ѩ:
  ... (  :Big Grin: )...    ... (?...  :Big Grin: )
 ...  ...   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

Ѩ  - .   :      ?

----------


## Nattaha

*MaraSt*,   ....   :yes: 
 -    ... * *

----------


## Nattaha

(  ) -    ,         -     ,  ... , ,   ?   :yes: 
        ?????  :Cool: 
   -    50 ?????

----------


## MaraSt

...
, .   ,  .  " "   . (   ,    ).         !
     (    ),      ( -  !)

----------


## MaraSt

> 50 ?????


! !     ?!    !   .

----------


## Nattaha

> *Irusya*, *MaraSt*,   ... ... , -... ...     ....


... ...-.. - ... - ?    -  -   :Embarrassment:

----------


## MaraSt

?   !     ,       ,   ! -  .

----------


## Irusya

> -  .


 :Big Grin:  
*    ,     .     .  -     ,     ,     * :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

:Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  



> -     ,     ,


.. !      ,  ,  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> ...  .  !!!


 !       .   -       ... !       !  ...     -  ... :Hmm:  ...   ....  .   ...     .." "...
 !            .
  ...    ", "",...  - ...""?   ...   !

----------


## Nattaha

*  "" * 
-  -   !--... ...  ...   :Wow:  ** ,      ?  :Embarrassment: 
*Glissando*,      , .      :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> *    ,     .     .  -     ,     ,     *


*,  ,  ,       *
,   ! *  *   .
,  ,      ,    .     , !

----------


## MaraSt

> *  "" * 
> -  -   !--... ...  ...   ** ,      ? 
> *Glissando*,      , .


   ,       .         . ...

----------


## Nattaha

> ,  ** .





> ....  .   ...  **  .." "...


  :Stick Out Tongue:  
*MaraSt*,  ...

----------


## Nattaha

*MaraSt*,    .. .. , , , (,  ,  -  - ..) -   ...   :yes:    , ...   ,     *Irusya* ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> *,  ,  ,       *
> ,   ! *  *


*))))    ,   ))))*



> ,  ,      ,    .     , !


-!!!! :Big Grin:  
 ""  ))))       )))))
-  ?! :Smilie:    " " :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> 


 ?             -, , ? :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> -, , ?


    ?!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ?!


, ,   ,   :Big Grin:  
             ))))
  - - ? :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ?!





> - - ?


?  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


 ,    ? :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

*Nattaha*,  ))) ...   )))     :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

> Nattaha,  ))) ...  )))


...  -   ...  -    ...  :Frown:     ...  ,   ,  ,   ...  :Cool:  ,     ,    ,   ... 
,        ...  :Hmm:      -        ,  ?    :Wow:  !!!

----------


## agur

> ,        ..


     ... , ,        ...   - ,   :Stick Out Tongue: 
   ,    ...
    "03"?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

....
 ...  ...
   ....  ,   - ...

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*, -!!!   :Big Grin:     ,    !!!   :Wow:   :Stick Out Tongue: ...      - ??..

----------


## Glissando

> -!!!! 
>  ""  ))))       )))))


 ....       ... ......  ...

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando* ...      - ??..


" ... ..." ()
      , ...   ...  ...

----------


## Glissando

-,       ...   -    ,   ,    ,..   ...  .... ,   - ...

----------


## Nattaha

-?!!!

----------


## Nattaha

> , ,   ,   ,     
>         ...   ...   ...   ...    ...


*Glissando*,      ???
 -      ?!  :Hmm:  *   *

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*, -      ?!  *   *


 .   .    ,   .    ...   .... ...  ...

----------


## agur

,        8   ""  ,      ...,       !!!
,   ...        !!!

?     * ...  *?      :Wow:                                                                                      ""    ?

----------


## Glissando

> ""    ?


  .      :Frown:    -  ...

----------


## agur

> -  ...


    ? :Hmm:

----------


## Nattaha

> 


...    ...  :Cool:  ,   -   -   ,  ,  ,   !!!   - !!!      !!!
*Irusya*,   :Wow:   ???

----------


## Nattaha

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=161234&page=9

----------


## Glissando

> ?


.   ... :yes:  (Belle -   ())

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,  ... .... ------.... ,   ? (*   *)))  ,         -     !!!   :Cool:    - 30%  .    :Wink:    ,        (  ) -    -...

----------


## Irusya

> .   ... (Belle -   ())


  - -       "", ""  ..?))))))
,     ?))))    ?)))

----------


## Irusya

> *Glissando*,  ... .... ------.... ,   ? (*   *)))  ,         -     !!!     - 30%  .      ,        (  ) -    -...


- ,   :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*agur*,     30% ...     ( :Phone call:   , --...)

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, , -...   :Frown:   -  - -   ...  ...

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*, , -...    -  - -   ...  ...


*  *))))
,   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=161234&page=9


    -   .... :Frown:

----------


## agur

> ,


    , -...
  ,  ""     ?
    "03" ...  :Wow: 

 :slujeb:  
,*Nattaha*,    ...   -...

----------


## Glissando

> - -       "", ""  ..?))))))


...  ... ! :yes:  ...

----------


## agur

> -   ....


 ,      ? ()
      ?)))

----------


## Glissando

> ,      ? ()
>       ?)))


  .... ...    ... :yes:

----------


## agur

,   
http://forum.klerk.ru/attachment.php...6&d=1197230687
???  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   
> http://forum.klerk.ru/attachment.php...6&d=1197230687
> ???


...   ... :Frown:  , ,   ...  ...  :Frown:

----------


## agur

> ...


-   ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> -   ...


  :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

> ,Nattaha,    ...   -...


-...  ,  ...   :Frown: 



> ...


-   ...   :Cool:  ... , , ""   ..   :Big Grin:  -    , ,  -   .. ,  -   :Big Grin:  -       :Stick Out Tongue:  ...

----------


## agur

> 


   ,    ?)))

----------


## Glissando

> ,  -   -       ...


     ...      ...   ""...  :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

> ,    ?)))


  -   :Wow:  -  -   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ,    ?)))


 "!  ,    ?" ()

----------


## agur

> , , ""   ..


   ,      " " ???...  ...         :Frown: (((

----------


## agur

> -


"     ...",  , ,    ...???))))

----------


## Glissando

> -   -  -


 ...  ()  ,,   !  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,      " " ???...  ...        (((


    ...        !!!!  :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

> ...


 ???   :Cool:  ,  , , -   ( ??..),   - .. ... ,    :Big Grin:  -  , ,   !!!   !!!   :Cool:  ,  -  -   !!!!

----------


## Glissando

...   :yes:      ... ... :yes:

----------


## agur

> 


 ,  , -...,  ...
  ...          ... *   ...*

----------


## agur

> ..


, *Nattaha*,   :Frown:    ))), ,  ...
,  



> ... ..

----------


## agur

, 



> ()


)))))
   ... -  )))

----------


## Nattaha

http://forum.klerk.ru/attachment.php...5&d=1197315444
-   - ..   :Big Grin:  ))) *Glissando*,          ??...    -  ?..  :Wink:

----------


## agur

> 


    ...
-    !!!
  ...   ...
 :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

*agur*, ...  ... ! - ....
(,   -  .. ) - 
 - ..  ...  ...  -  !   :Wow: 
"!!   - - (  :yes: ) - !!! - 
http://forum.klerk.ru/attachment.php...8&d=1197313578

----------


## Nattaha

-  !!  - ... -... -    ..   :Frown:

----------


## agur

> "!!   - - ( ) - !!!


   ,
 ,  ...
  -    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ,


  -  ?))))



> ... -  )))


      ))))))    - " "))))  , , )))))
  "" -   ,     :Big Grin:  
Aqur-   -  -      ))))))

----------


## MaraSt

> ...  ... ! ...


, ,    ?
   (, , ,   ?  ? *    ...*),     - (  :  - ,  ...)

----------


## MaraSt

> " "))))  , , )))))


  ?   ?!

!!!   !!! :EEK!:

----------


## Tasik

> !!!   !!!


,  !          :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ,
>  ,  ...
>   -


...   !!!
  ,   


   , 
-   ...
 , 

  ,   ?
  ?
""  
    ,
   !

----------


## Glissando

> , ,    ?
>    (, , ,


,     (,   ,    " ..."  - , ,)



> ?  ? *    ...*)


   -  -     , ...     ""...  , ,  ....       ,   -   "!   !"  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

, ,         1473-  )))))))
,     -     .
   ))))

----------


## agur

> Aqur-   -  -      ))))))


-,  -...        *Nattaha*     ? :Big Grin:  )))

----------


## Irusya

> -,  -...        *Nattaha*     ? )))


 :Smilie: 
 "" ?))))))

----------


## agur

> "" ?))))))


 ...    :yes:   :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> , ,         1473-  )))))))


...    ... ...  ...  :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> ...    ... ...  ...


        ! :Smilie:     ))))
,   :Big Grin:  
**     ? :Smilie:    , !

..    -    37    ,   ,     ?)))    -    ))))

----------


## agur

> ...    ... ...  ...


,     ,  ...       ...   ,  )))

  ...  ...    )))

----------


## Irusya

> ?   ?!
> 
> !!!   !!!


  :Big Grin:  
   )))))

----------


## agur

> )))))


     ,*Irusya*???
 :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> ,*Irusya*???


  ? :Big Grin:   * *

----------


## Glissando

> ,*Irusya*???


 " "   ..       ...         ...  :Wow:  
*"" -      .    ...

----------


## Glissando

> )))))


     " ?"  " ?"     :" ,?"  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> " ?"  " ?"     :" ,?"


  -     "-"  .. ? :Smilie: 
 ? ::nyear::

----------


## Tasik

> ?


, ,  ,    :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> -     "-"  .. ?
>  ?


...  ... ... " "...   ...



> -  ?))))


   ,   ......  ...  - ...

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ......  ...  - ...


  ? :Wow:  
,  ?   :Smilie:

----------


## agur

> ?
> ,  ?


  :Wow: , *Irusya*,   ?))))))))

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,   ?))))))))


   )))))
       ? :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
    -     ? :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,  ...  :Embarrassment: 



> 


- - ** -  - *  - ...*    ,  -? :Wow: ...  :yes: 
 ..      "" ..  ...   ... , ... ""  ,   :Cool:   :Wow:   ,    :Frown:  
 .. ...
!! "" -  -  , ?.. *Irusya*
-  ??   __  - ??

----------


## MaraSt

> ""  ,     ,    
>  .. ...
> !! "" -  -  , ?.. *Irusya*
> -  ??   __  - ??


??!!
  ...  ...   ...  ...   ...

----------


## MaraSt

> ,   ......  ...  - ...


, ,     ,        ,   , ,  . . :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...


 :yes:  ,     ?  -? - :     ,   Nattaha  ...    ,           .

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,  ... 
> 
> - - ** -  - *  - ...*    ,  -?...


... :Big Grin:       " "(),    ,    ))))   -         )))) - :Stick Out Tongue:  



> ..      "" ..  ...   ... , ... ""  ,     ,    
>  .. ...


" ?"() :Big Grin:  
   ))))        ,      )))   :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> , ,     ,        ,   , ,  . .


  - 20           .... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

* *                                   -


> !! "" -  -  , ?.. Irusya


-


> ? * *


-


> ?  -?


       -


> ... , ... ""  ,


-


> ??!!
>   ...  ...   ...  ...


-


> , ,     ...   )))))


-


> ,   ....


-


> ...


-


> -  ??     - ??...  , Irusya,   ?...


-


> ...  ...    ,      ...


-


> 


-


> -  ?......


-


> - :     ,   Nattaha  ...


-


> )))),


-


> ...,  . .


-


> , ...    -


-


> ......  ... ...


-


> ...   !!!  ,...   ,  -?


-


> ...    ... ...  ... ...


-


> ..     ""...  ... ,  ... ?"," ?"," ,?" ?


-


> " ?"()


-


> !!


-


> ,  ...  .


-


> *       *?

----------


## MaraSt

> * *                                   -


 :Super:     .  : ?

----------


## Glissando

> ,     ?  -?


  ... -    ... ...  :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> ...        ,   , ,  . .


 ?   ??? :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:      !  :Grenade:

----------


## MaraSt

-?        ...     ?
,      -  !  .
 - ,      ...

----------


## Tasik

> ...


   ff ,  ?! ,  ,     :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ff ,  ?! ,  ,


"    ,   ..."

----------


## Glissando

> ,      -  ! .


      ..  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ..


 ! :Big Grin:  
    !
* : "! !"* :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ? 
> ,  ?


   ! :yes:  



> !
> * : "! !"*


  ,...    ! :yes:  
**...  ......! :Super:   :Super:        ...!  :Demonstration:   :Demonstration:

----------


## Irusya

> ! 
>   ,...    ! 
> **...  ......!        ...!


 ,     :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
    -   ? :Smilie: 
        "",    ? :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:   -  ))))))))

----------


## MaraSt

> ! 
>   ,...    ! 
> **...  ......!        ...!


  , -  ... ,  ,  ...     ,    ,  , ,  .

----------


## agur

> , -  ... ,  ,  ...


   ...    ...



> ,  ...


  ))),    ...   :Embarrassment: 

   * *...       ... ...   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ...       ... ...


!
   ,         -   "" :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> !
>    ,     ...


      ,... :Wink: ?* *...  ,   ""  :



> !... ,...    !


-    " ",    :



> ..


,   -...... , , ,  :


> 


 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:  
   , "  ",    ... " "))) :Type: ...       -   :Speaking:

----------


## Glissando

. . .
"        ,       ,    .        .     ,    ,   .    : ",!"      !!!!
,..,! :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## agur

> .
> "        ,       ,    .        .     ,    ,   .    : ",!"      !!!!
> ,..,!


  ""   50 ???
, ...    * * ... ))) :War:

----------


## agur

> . . ...
> ,..,!


Glissando,   ...  ...     :yes:   :yes:   :yes:  
 ...   ...    !!!  ,  ...  ...... :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,    " "   --- )))))))
 ,   ,    :Big Grin:  *    ,    ,    ,    -, ))))))*
    , ,    ** ,   ,     )))))))
-      ))))))

----------


## agur

> agur,    " "


 ?)))))))),    ,   




> ))))))

----------


## Irusya

*agur*, " "-   -   " - " :Smilie: 
 :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

> 


  :Frown:  !!!



> 


*agur*, ,   ( )        ()  -      :Wink: 



> : ",!"      !!!!


  :Wow:    !!!   !... ...  -  -   ...  :yes:       , , -...   :Embarrassment:  *  . ,  , *Irusya*...*

----------


## Nattaha

> -   ....


  :Big Grin: ...         :yes: 
http://forum.klerk.ru/attachment.php...6&d=1197311761

----------


## Nattaha

http://forum.klerk.ru/attachment.php...8&d=1197322011
   -     :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> **,  
> *MaraSt*,    ,  , ...      .. -   "" ,   ,       ,  ,    "     ...    ..."..  , ..   ,    )))))))
>  -       , -


..... ... -  - ... /    -   ,    :Wink:     -- "   ".... ,   :Wink:     .... *   ,  ""  - ...   !!!     * .....

----------


## agur

> !!!   !... ...     !!!!


*Nattaha*,  ,    ... -  ??? - ???
,  .    .... ,  ,  ...      )))  :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

*agur*,   :Embarrassment:   -...  ...   /...

----------


## MaraSt

> . . .
> "        ,       ,    .        .     ,    ,   .    : ",!"      !!!!
> ,..,!


...   ...



> :


   , .       ,      .  ,  ...* * :EEK!:

----------


## MaraSt

> , ...    * * ... )))


,   !       .        . 
, ,    . ::flirt::

----------


## Glissando

> ...        
> http://forum.klerk.ru/attachment.php...6&d=1197311761


, -     ,    ,-  ...  ,  ...

----------


## MaraSt

agur,  Nattaha,  -  .
,  ?

----------


## MaraSt

,  ,   -   .

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ,   -   .


  ,...  :Frown:   :Embarrassment:  
 ,   ?   ** ! !   !
   ,       -... .. 
   ... " " - -   !...   -  !
 ?    :
* (  ) 
* 
*  !
    ...  ... :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*, -, ,    )))))))
    -____  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...  ...


   :    ... :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> :    ...


 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> 


  !!!
  ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

!   !   .

----------


## Glissando

> !!!
>   !


...        !
   ..    .....
   ( )   ...   ...

----------


## Irusya

> ...        !
>    ..    .....
>    ( )   ...   ...


 ?))))     ?))))
?!      ? :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ?))))     ?))))
> ?!      ?


  ?     () (    2.5 ).          . !  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ?     () (    2.5 ).          . !


    )))))
  " "  , ? :Big Grin:      ))))))   -     ,       " "))))
 :Frown:  

   :   ? (      - ))))

----------


## Glissando

!     ... .. :Smilie:  



> !!!
>   !


  :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

> ?     () (    2.5 ).          . !


! - - ,   - . !
 ,  ,   ? ...

----------


## Glissando

> ! - - ,   - . !
>  ,  ,   ? ...


  -  ,   - !  :Wow: 
   -   ,  ...
ps:  !  !

----------


## MaraSt

> -   ,  ...


     -    "   ",   .             ....   . -  ,   .

----------


## agur

> agur,  Nattaha,  -  .
> ,  ?


...
Nattaha, :War:    :" "  ))))
       "".
 :Cool:

----------


## agur

> -  ,   - !





> .             ....   .


     -   -       ))),              )))

----------


## Glissando

> -    "   ",   .             ....   . -  ,   .


 ? ... ,    ...     ... ...        "-,       .." . :Hmm:     ...

----------


## Glissando

> ...
> Nattaha,   :" "  ))))
>        "".


Nattaha???? ????    ...  ...   - ...  ...???
     ., ?

----------


## Irusya

> ., ?


     !!! *  ...  20 .    * :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
   -    )))))))

----------


## agur

> "-,       .."


-  ,  ... )))
  "  "  -  ... ... ...
"---..." )))      ,   ,         )))...
      -  " ")))

----------


## Glissando

> !!!


   .    ,  ,       "!"

----------


## agur

> ., ?


  :Cool:

----------


## MaraSt

> "---..." )))      ,   ,         )))...
>       -  " ")))


 :Super:   ! !
     ?

----------


## agur

> ?


  ...  ...     )))

----------


## Irusya

*agur*, ...  - :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> -  ,  ... )))
>   "  "  -  ...


    .    .  -   ...

----------


## MaraSt

> *agur*, ...  -


  !  -  !

----------


## MaraSt

> .    .  -   ...


 ,     ...
    ....

----------


## agur

> -   ...


 )))   ...
 ......"     !!!" *, ...  *...
 ,  ,    - ...   ?)))

----------


## MaraSt

> ,  ,


    ,      .

----------


## agur

> ,


   ""  )))
    ...

  )))

     ,
   ...  )))
 - ,  ???
 -,-, -))))

 -   :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> )))   ...
>  ......"     !!!" *, ...  *.


! !!!!!
"    !"
 !
  - .. (2-3 )
- ---
  ! - (3 )"
, !       ,    ! 
 :8:

----------


## agur

> - (3 )"
> , !


       )))

----------


## Glissando

> )))


 .   .  "!" ( ,"׸?")
    : "  !" (     " !")

----------


## agur

> 


 ?   -  ...
   , -   ...
 -    ,     .
     ,  ...     ...  ...""...,     ,          ( ,  ...)

----------


## agur

> .  "!" ( ,"׸?")
>     : "  !" (     " !")


...  -

----------


## Irusya

> ...  -


  :yes:  
  ))))))

----------


## Glissando

> ( ,  ...)


    -  ...""  ...  .......

----------


## agur

> -  ...""  ...  .......


  ...   -    ...    ...
    -  ::flirt::

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,    - ?)))))

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,    -     :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ...   -    ...    ...:


 ...   - ..., , !  :yes:  



> -


, !  :Wow:  !  :Grenade:   :Grenade:   :Grenade:  (  - !)

----------


## Nattaha

> Nattaha???? ????    ...  ...   - ...  ...???


-!! - -   :War:      ,  ... ...  :Embarrassment:  (...*agur*, ,   -  -?..)

----------


## agur

> (...agur, ,   -  -?..)


 ... ...         ....   ,   ...                                                ""   .      "-")))      ...
     ,  -   ,      ...  :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

*agur*,   :Wow:            ... 
  -  ,    :Embarrassment: ... (  ,    ..)
  -   -     , ...  ...   :Frown:  ...   -  ...

----------


## agur

> ...


     ...

----------


## Nattaha

*agur*,   :Cool:  --...             :yes:   ,  -    - -   ,  !!!  :Big Grin:  
    -    -  ""       -   ""  :yes:

----------


## agur

> ,  -    - -   ,  !!!


    ...      ...  ...  ?)))

----------


## Nattaha

> ...   ""...


- - ... http://forum.klerk.ru/attachment.php...2&d=1197311668
     - ...  :Hmm:

----------


## Irusya

> - - ... http://forum.klerk.ru/attachment.php...2&d=1197311668
>      - ...


....     ,       - ! :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> - ...


*Nattaha*, ""   ...)))),      ""    ))))

----------


## Irusya

> , !  !    (  - !)


,  ,  " ,  "?))))))))

----------


## MaraSt

...      ...   .

----------


## MaraSt

> 


  ,  ,      ...    :



> "    !"





> *, ...  *...

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ,  " ,  "?))))))))


 .  .   !
 ...   !      !   ,   .....



> MaraSt  	...      ...   .


 ...    ... ....      .... ""  - !  :War:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...   !      !   ,   .....
>      !


     -  -   ... 
  ,  .        ...

----------


## Glissando

...   -...  :Wow:  
... ...  ...  ...  ...  :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...  ...  ?)))


 ? ?         .

----------


## Irusya

> ... ...


 -      :Stick Out Tongue:  
-       )))))

----------


## Glissando

> -      
> -       )))))


 ,        ???  :Wow:  ...    ...  :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> ,        ???  ...    ...


 :yes:  
    -   - ))))))
 :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> 


     ...       !  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

,.....,    ...



> mvf 
>            ,     ,      Glissando          ...  ,      * Glissando     !!!*

----------


## Irusya

> ...       !


          - ))))
 ,  ..   ... :Big Grin:  
      , ,  " "       (, ,   "  "   ,  ""   - "   !")  -          () ? :Big Grin:  
     - , :
- -;
-   ,      (    :Smilie: );
-     ""          ?
"   ...   .- " () :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
       .    .  .        ))))

----------


## agur

> ... ...  ...  ...  ...


  :yes: 
...    ...     ...
*!     !!!()))))* :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,     -    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
   -   )))))
,    ....  ,   ... , ? :Smilie:

----------


## agur

> ,.....,    ...


   ,    ""        ))))...    ... )))

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,     "       (, )   "  :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ,    ....  ,   ...


 :EEK!:   ?*Irusya*,  ???     ... 
,    ,   ...     :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> *agur*
>    -   )))))


  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:    ...

----------


## Glissando

> -          () ?


 .  - .    ...  - ,- ...



> -       
>   -  , ,    , ,  
>   .
>  -    ,   - 
> : "  .......
>      .......


  !       -   ,     ? :Speaking:

----------


## Irusya

*agur* *Glissando*,       	 :EEK!:  ?)))))
Aqur-    -  -            -   :Smilie: 
. , ?)))   , , ,           ,     ?  :Cool: 
 ?!        ? :Smilie: 
-    ""    ".."  ?)))) "?!"()  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

.
   43 -    -  " "
   44



> Irusya 
>  ""      " "
> -    "",  " "





> ...   .    ,-    ! ,, ,      ...


  .     .   ,   ,   .
 ... !  :yes:  
  . , ,      (-,       ), ... ...        (,    ).
 ...     -  ""     :Smilie: 
ps: 11458   ... ...,   ,  ""     :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> .


  -  ...    :Big Grin:  



> .     .   ,   ,   .
>  ... !


 ""        "")))   ""() :Embarrassment:  



> . , ,      (-,       ),


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  



> ... ...        (,    ).


 ? :Smilie:      " " :Big Grin:  



> ...     -  ""


-!)))))



> ps: 11458   ... ...,   ,  ""


  :Frown:     ...   "")))))
, - :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
  ,    ..... ::nyear::   :yes:

----------


## agur

> ,    .....


-!    ?))) ""  ?)))

  ...     ?)))  ?

----------


## Glissando

> -!    ?))) ""  ?)))
> 
>   ...     ?)))  ?


   -  ...    "" ....  ,  ,     - "  "...    ...  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   ! !  :yes:

----------


## agur

> ! !


 ?)))

----------


## Irusya

> .  ,  ,     - "  "...    ...     ! !


*  )))))   :Big Grin:  *

----------


## Glissando

> ?)))


    ? 
May be.... I hope.... :yes: 
    - !

----------


## Glissando

> *  )))))   *


  :Super:   :Super:   :Super:

----------


## Irusya

, ))))       ,  "  "?))) ,  ,    " "  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> , ))))       ,  "  "?))) ,  ,    " "


!      !!!!
 !!! ( ,   ...)
...  ...  ...  .! :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,    - ,      (  ))))        :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> ., ?


...   :Cool:    ...   :Big Grin:  -  -   :yes:  http://forum.klerk.ru/attachment.php...3&d=1197229064

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,    - ,      (  ))))


 ...    ...  ...  ........  ... ,  ...   ...  :Wow:  
    ....   ,,  ,  "" ...  ...     ,    !  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ...


!!!!!!!!!   !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## agur

> ...   -...
> ... ...  ...  ...  ...





> ?
> May be.... I hope....


  , , ...        :Embarrassment: 




> !... !!!
>  ( ,   ...)


 ,  " " ())))... ...  ...  ...     ...   )))



> !!!!......  ...  ...  .!


  )))     ...  ))))..    ...

----------


## Nattaha

:Wow:   :Cool:  -...              ...   :Embarrassment:  ... ,  -,   -  , -    :Love:   ::flirt::  
   !!  !!!  !!! ( ,   -   ..   :Embarrassment: ))..
,       -  - ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> , , ...


 May be.... I hope....  ...  .. (.)



> ,  " " ())))  ...  ...     ...   )))


? ""  ?
   ,,    - !
,   ,   !
 , ..! 
!!!!



> )))     ...  ))))..    ...


... 

,  , ,..
    - ,  ...
 ...  ...   ...
   ?:"! !"
!   !  !  ! 
    ...
  ,     ...
,  ... 
...  !!!!
 -   
  - 
 ..!!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:  
ps:      ,  ...     ...       ...

----------


## Glissando

> ,       -  - ?


 , ,, .. :Smilie:  
    ...  ...  ...     ,   , !  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,   " " -    (   ) - ...  :Embarrassment:  *agur*, ...  ...  :Frown:      ""... ...    :Big Grin:  !  !  !!!      !       -  !!!!   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

,  .... !!!

----------


## agur

!   ))))
 ...

----------


## Nattaha

*agur*,  ...    -   -  ???..  - - ...  ?..  :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> ,       -  - ?


  :Big Grin:      ,  ))))))      ! :Stick Out Tongue:   (     ))))))
-   "":       )))))     )))))
  -        (   , ... :Big Grin:  )
   ""!!!! 
 --!    -   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
 !!!!!	 :Love:   :Love: 
* , ,   ))))))*

----------


## Nattaha

-... -... 


> * , ,   ))))))*


       ??  :Cool:   ?   :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

,    ""    :Wink:

----------


## Nattaha

> ,      Glissando


..... :Hmm:  -     ( 1592)...   :Cool:  ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## adianva

"*   :   ,        ,     (,)* "( 97)
*",    "*(67)

 :Wow: 
  "     ..."( ).      ,     (   , - ).  ?
    ""        ?!

      "  -   "? .  ,             :Smilie: 

 ,,   . :Sun:  
 -,,  ,     ,       .   :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

*adianva*, -,  -  - !!!    ...  :Stick Out Tongue:  (      :Big Grin:   -)      :Big Grin:  ...    - !!  :yes:   ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adianva

*Nattaha*,,    ,    - .
,    ,  ,      "   ,    ,    (  )  :Big Grin: 
 -   ,   " "(   ,  ,    :yes:

----------


## agur

*   * (  )


   ,

   .

                                                                                             ...
   ...
   ,
  - ? :Smilie: 

    ?
    ...

  -...   :Stick Out Tongue: 




 -?)))


   ,
 , ,  ...
-!!!  :Wow:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

, -,     ..  :yes: 
** -     !!  -  -  - !    :yes: 
  -     - - .... ...    :Frown:  
!!!!     -   -   - .. (, , *, *) (-   ,  - !!)  -   -  - !!!
** - -,     " "... ,  - -,    ... (**, , ... :Big Grin:  -    ..   , ,  )... 
  ( )  -   ,    -  --   - 
 -   ... ( )...... !!!    ! 
** (ST) - ,  ...   :Wink:   -   -    ...  ""   -    - ....  -   - ....      (    )...   -    -   -     :Stick Out Tongue:   (,   ,      ...)

----------


## Nattaha

" " -  ,   ...   :Big Grin:    " "...
*!!!*  !        ""  - ???
   ,  -  - (--,     :Wink: ) - ?...    "---" - ??? - __ ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nattaha

, *Irusya*, -  -  ...   :yes:  :Super:

----------


## MaraSt

> !      !!!!
>  !!!


 :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:

----------


## MaraSt

> (, ,   "  "   ,  ""   - "   !")  -          () ?


  :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

-    ,     ?
 :Frown:  
   ""     ,     . 
 ::nyear::  



,    .*    , ,     *

----------


## Irusya

> -    ,     ?
>  
> 
> ,    .*    , ,     *


,      ))))))      :Big Grin:  
  ,  ))) (    ,  )))))
 -    ,          -)))))
 ,    , " " :Big Grin:  
-   )))) *    ,   ! :Big Grin:  *
   (!!!!    )))))  )... ....   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> -    ,          -)))))


 :yes:  *  * :yes:  
 -     .

  -  . .

----------


## Nattaha

*MaraSt*,   ,    ,         "  "    ?   :Big Grin:  ,         :Stick Out Tongue: ??

----------


## agur

(Irusya)!
 ()!
 ()!
 (Nattaha)!
 (MaraSt)...
   ,    ()    :Smilie: 
   , ,     
 :yes: 
, , ...  -... !!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,  40   " "))))))
, - -   - " "()       ?))))))))
, "    "()  :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :Stick Out Tongue:  -   -     :Stick Out Tongue: ?...  ...  -    , ?...    ...

----------


## agur

> agur,  40   " "))))))


  -   ))))

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,    ""  ?  :Wow:  
, ....  :Cool:

----------


## agur

> , ....


 



> ,    .*    , ,     *


* *  -.... :yes: 

	Am            Dm
	 ,  ,
	  G        C
	   ,
	Dm  G             C
	   \' \',
	  Dm      G      C
	   \' \'
	F           Am
	     .
	Am
	, ,
	, , ...    

 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## agur

> , "    "()


  ? )))                                                                                   


",   -,
,  ,

*   ?*

.   .
     .
   ,
   .

    ,
   ,

,      ,
   ,
,   ,
 ,  .

- ,  ,
   ,    

  .

,     
   .")))

*  ...    ...
,   .

 ,  
   !*
 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

* ,       *  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,       ,      ,   ?  :Frown: 
, ,   -   ,   ,    ""!!!!!   -   -)))))))))
 -     :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> agur,    ...


-,        :Confused:  
 ,    :Frown: 
-     (, *Irusya*)   _"   -    "_)))) :Wow:  




> , ,   -   ,   ,    ""!!!!!   -   -)))))))))


,   ....))))))) :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,   ,    ""!!!!!   -   -)))))))))


!!!!   ,          ! Irusya,  ,

----------


## Irusya

> Irusya,  ,


 -3  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> *MaraSt*,   ,    ,         "  "    ?   ,        ??


   ,     ,   ( ). (   ,   -).

----------


## MaraSt

> -3


,  ,       .

  -  ...
  ?

 ,    (   ,   ,  ,  Irusya )
   ...( ,   )

----------


## Irusya

*MaraSt*,  :Frown:     "..,  -   ..." () (-  )))))  -  -  :Frown: 
*  *

----------


## MaraSt

> *MaraSt*,     "..,  -   ..." () (-  )))))  -  - 
> *  *


  ! - ...    ...        .

----------


## agur

> ! - ...    ...


  !!!
http://www.nnov.ru/newyear.swf
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
""- ,  )))    !
 - ))))))

----------


## Tasik

> !!!  !        ""  - ???


   ,   ,      ...--.. ,  ..  :Frown:  ,   ,     , ...  :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

!!! !!! !!!  !!!  :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :yes:

----------

,   ,      :Frown: 
     ,   ,   !!! .  :Frown: 
 :War:   :War:   :War:  , , ,     :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

**, ,    .
     (  :Frown:  ) 
   )
    -     :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

, , , , ,       ,     *     :yes:      ,    .  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,    .


  :yes:       ,  ,     -- ,  ,   . :yes:  
   ))))))

----------

:Wow:   :Wow: 



> ))))))


  :yes: ,    ,       ,     :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> 


  -  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
   )))))))

----------

> -


 ,      :Wink: 
  ,  ...   (   )    ))))
    ,   , ,      :Embarrassment:    ,    ,     , -      . ,  -     :Wow: ,   ,      ,     )))

----------


## Tasik

... ,      :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  
   ... ....  :Big Grin:

----------

*Tasik*,  ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*, -   -))))    ?  :Big Grin:   ,   ?  :Smilie:     ,   -, ,      ..  ?!  :Wow: 
**,   ))))  -.    :Big Grin:

----------

*Irusya*,  , , ,       ...     )))

----------


## Nattaha

> -


,     !    -        :Cool:         ...  :Hmm:  
*Irusya*,   -???

----------


## Nattaha

> .   .
>      .
>    ,
>    .
> 
>     ,
>    ,


  :Wow:  -   !!!  :Abuse:   !!!     !    !  :War:

----------


## Irusya

> ,     !    -               ...  
> *Irusya*,   -???


    ,        ? :Smilie: 
",   "() ( - "  ") :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, ??   :Wow:  #1667 - ?...  ""         (   :Big Grin: ..)           :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*, -  " !!!!"  !)))
       9  11.00))))))
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nattaha

*   ,   * *Irusya*,     " 9  11"   :Big Grin:     "  " ...  :Cool:    -  ,   ...   - ,   ,      " "(),    ,    ))))   -         )))) ()

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,        :Big Grin:   ))))))  -    :yes:

----------


## agur

> -         ))))


 ,  ))) :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:       ,  ,   :Sun:   ,   ::condom::   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )))
 , - -)))  ))) 
   ,   ... :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   ::flirt::  
     ?)))   ?))), ,*Irusya*,  ,     :yes: 
   ?  ? :Rotate:

----------


## agur

> *Nattaha*:                                             !!!     !    !


 ...-...    , ?  :Wow: ...                                                                                -    ,   ""  ???   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  
     ? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ))))))) 

 :Hmm:  


> * Irusya*:                                          , ))))       ,  "  "?)))


  :Talk:     ))) 



> *Nattaha*:*   ,   ...,  *


  ...    ))),  -      ...  :Girl: ))) 
...   *   ""*))))         :



> - ,  ,
>    ,    )))                                   *  ,  ,    -    * 
> 
>   .


 ...-...   :Embarrassment:  ,    



> ,   ,    ""!!!!!

----------


## agur

- -    :Wow: !!!...      ,    ... ...
  -,   ...   ...  :Love: ))))))))

*MaraSt*,   :Sun:   :Sun:   :Sun:  ... ... )))

----------


## MaraSt

> ,    ,


 ,  ?! ?!   ?  ? 
, ,  ,   ,         (,  Irusya  ).

----------


## MaraSt

> , - -)))  ))) 
>    ,   ...    
>      ?)))   ?))), ,*Irusya*,  ,


, ! :yes:      ,        :  ...    . :Lip:

----------


## Tasik

> Tasik, -   -))))


   ...  ...   ?!         ....  :yes:

----------

*MaraSt*,   ,        :yes:       ,   ,        ,   :yes:  , .. agur  ,    .    ,     .

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*, ,     ? :Smilie:   ,      " "      )))) ,  ,       :Big Grin:  
**,   "  "      :      ! :Smilie: 
  "-!" *     ""  !  :Frown:  ...*  :Wow:

----------

*Irusya*,        :Wow:   ,   ,  ,    :,,    :Wow: 



> *     ""  !  ...*


  :yes:  ,    ,         :Wink: )))

----------


## Irusya

> ,    ,        )))


 ! :Smilie:     .
 :Kiss:

----------

> !    .


*Irusya*,  .... ....     :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

**,  ! :Smilie:   !  ))))
 , ? :Smilie: 
   ?)))) -  :yes:     -     ))))) 
   9.01.2008    ,   (   ) * *  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   .    ))))
  -    -    ! :Smilie:

----------

,         .  :yes: )))

----------


## adianva

*Irusya*,"  " ,    ,   

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...01&page=4( 111)  :Wow: 

   ,   (    )  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
      ,  -       :Wink: 
(     (  )  :Confused:

----------


## Irusya

*adianva*,  -  :Big Grin: 
*   ,    *
     ! :Smilie:

----------

> (     (  )


  :Wow: ,       :Wow: 
  ,          :yes:

----------


## Irusya

**,  -" "  :Big Grin: 
  " " ? :Smilie:

----------

> -" "


 ,   ,    .
   ,     ,       :yes:

----------


## adianva

[QUOTE=Nattaha;51400658]*  "" * 
-  -   !--... ...  ...   :Wow:  E]

     ? :Frown:   :No-no:   :No-no:   :No-no:  
 :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> Tasik, ,     ?  ,      " "      )))) ,  ,


 , ,    ,     ,        ____  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,       :Big Grin: 
    "    "))))

----------


## agur

> ?


   ...  **    ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> 


  ?...   )))...,  
*Irusya*  )))))

----------


## Nattaha

> agur  ,    .    ,     .


  :yes:  ?   :Big Grin:  *Irusya*, -      ...   ,   ...    - ..   :Cool:    -  -   :Wink: 
   "" ,  ,        ...     ... (  :Embarrassment:     ,      ...      -...       , - ...)

----------


## adianva

> ...      ...


-,   ** ,      :Wow:    , " " ,   ,    :Wink: 
,  "  "  :Frown:  ,,     , ,    )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nattaha

*adianva*,  -  " "!!!  -  , !! :Type:         ! *Irusya*,   :yes:  
, ,    -     :Wink:  -      ...    ""... :Embarrassment:  (  - )  -      -        :Big Grin:  ... ,     :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> ..
> , ,    -


" . 
  19.12.   2 .  . ." :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*adianva*,  ::   ::   ::  
 :Wow:  , , ...    .... 9.01.08 - ...  :Speaking:   ,      :Stick Out Tongue:     -  **

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,   ,      ))) -,   :yes: 
 ::nyear::

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## adianva

> 


[b]
,   :Dezl:  

    ,     "",      " " :Stick Out Tongue:      ,  , ,  ,  (       )
 :Big Grin:           .
 :yes: 
,  "  "  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  "  "


 : . 3 . 77   :Stick Out Tongue:  
-   ""-       :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> -   ""-


  :Wow:   :Wow:  -....   ???  ??  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
*adianva*, ,  - !!!   - !   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> *adianva*, ,  - !!!   - !


   ? :Smilie: 
        9.01.08?)))))      ? :Big Grin:

----------


## adianva

> 19.12.   2 .





> ,


.... !!!  :Wow:     ,      :Razz:  
        .
, **  , ",    "
 :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*adianva*,  1709-    ,  )))))

----------


## Nattaha

*adianva*, ---...    ,   1712  :Big Grin:  **  !   :yes: 
  -    -      :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,   ? :Smilie: 
??  !)))))))))

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :Embarrassment:  ... -    ,    ...
  -   -    (    ,      , !),   ...    :Embarrassment: 
-...  ,  ..   :Frown:

----------


## adianva

*Irusya*, ,   ,  -    :Big Grin:           ,          :Frown:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

  "......"     ,  .

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,      " ",        , ?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:        ,  ?))))))
-  ,  -!   ,  "  "  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
   ,     ,      (   ?))))         -   "-  ,    ? - !"
          ? :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

*adianva*,  -     :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,  :Gentelmen:     ,  ..   - , , ,      (..) :Embarrassment:  
 *    ...*
    ...     ,       :Stick Out Tongue: 
-...   



> ,  ?))))))


-      !!!!  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

> *adianva*,  -


!!!  :Super:   :Silly:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,
>     ...     ,


))))            !    ,   "" ( ))))   -     :yes:  




> -...


    ?! :Big Grin:  ,    ,       ""?!))))
"  " ( ,   ) :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,    :Cool: 



> 


  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,


 ! :Big Grin:   ::nyear::

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,


 -  !	 :War: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ,    ,       ,





> *adianva*: ,   , ",    "


     . **   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
*Irusya*,    **  :1:  ,     ... -  ...      :Smilie:

----------


## adianva

*Irusya*, *Nattaha*, -,   ,   (    -  )     :Wink: 
  ,- ,  -      :Big Grin: 
    -            :Stick Out Tongue: 
 :yes:

----------


## Irusya

- ? :Smilie: 
"   - "-      :Big Grin:   :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*adianva*, *,             "



> (   ?))))         -   "-  ,    ? - !"


    * - ...  :yes: 
     -       :Stick Out Tongue:  ...  " "... -   -   - ...   :Wink:

----------


## adianva

*agur*, --,    ,   ",    "  :Big Grin: 
   " ",  -   :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ,  , ,"   )  :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> *agur*, --,    ,   ",    "


   -  ... :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adianva

,       1728 ,-  ,  :Wink: 
  ,     :yes: 
    ,      ?  :Embarrassment:   -    ,   ,   :Help!:

----------


## Irusya

> ..  -    ,   ,


 ? :Smilie: 
   , -  " " :yes:  
-  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*adianva*,     ????   :Big Grin: 

Irusya, Nattaha, -,   ,   (    -  )    
  ,- ,  -     
    -           


 :Smilie:    -  -  ! ..  :Smilie: )

----------


## agur

> " ",  -  
>  ,  , ,"   )


*adianva*,       :Wow:   - ... -   ...      ...     ...       :yes:  
 ,  ,  ,  ...    ... :Big Grin:

----------


## adianva

*"    ???? "*
,     (     :Wink: 
,,........,     ,   ,   ...  :Wow:  
 :yes: 
,  ,,               --  ,  ,    ( ,   )  :Wink:

----------


## agur

> [B]  ,    ( ,   )


 ,   ... -   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  ,
 -        :Cool:

----------


## adianva

> ,  ,  ,  ...    ...


 **        ,        .  :Wink: 
   - -        ?,    , ,   !  :yes: 
 - **  :Wink: 
,  ,  .

----------


## agur

> ,        .


- ,   ,     ))))
-...      ?  :Wow: )))

----------


## adianva

*agur*,  **  ,         ,  8 ,    ,   ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## adianva

> ?


 :Hmm:    ,   :yes:  ,    **.  :yes:

----------


## agur

> *adianva* :


*adianva*,    )))...... ... -   ...
**,  ... ......   ...... - ...    )))

----------


## agur

> ,   ,    **.


      ))))

----------


## adianva

> -


 -   ,  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> -   ,  ?


     ...  -   ))))  ))),     )))

       ,   , ...  )))

----------


## adianva

*agur*,   **  "**     ,         .       ,  "  "  :Smilie: 
. "  ",     "  ()".
  , -   .

----------


## agur

> ,  "  "


  ,*adianva*, :Stick Out Tongue:        ...   ))))  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 ...    ...    ...    )))...    ))))

----------


## MaraSt

> ,*adianva*,       ...   ))))


,     -   , ,   ,      ... :Wow:  
      .      .




> ,     10 ,  .
>   - 10  .  10       .
>      (    ).


,  ,       ,       ?! Irusya,      - !    !    ,  !

----------


## Lesay

!   ...!    !    ,  ,  ,  -     (..   -  ,     -  ...),   !  ?      ?          , "    "... 
     ,  .  ,  ,    ,  ,    -    ...         ,   ""....  -,       ...   ? ! (  !)

----------


## MaraSt

> ,  .  ,  ,    ,  ,    -    ...


,     ...     ,    ...

----------


## Irusya

> ,  .  ,  ,    ,  ,    -    ...


 :Wow:   :Smilie: 
       )))))))

----------


## agur

> ,


    -  ?)))




> 


  ?)))  :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*, -  :Big Grin: 
 "  "  "  "-    :yes:

----------


## agur

> ...,  ...,  ...,  - ...,  ...!


   " ")))

    -?))) !
   )))

----------


## Irusya

> )))


  :Big Grin:   ,   )))))))
,       ?    :yes:

----------


## agur

> 


-,  ...     ...       ... ... ... ...  :Big Grin: 



> ,       ?


  ...  ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> !   ...!    !    ,  ,  ,  -    
>    !  ?      ?... 
>      ,  .  ,  ,    ,  ,    -    ... ! (  !)


!     !        ,         .  .   . ,  . 
     .. ,  ,  , ,          -      !
       (, ,   ),     . 
       !      ,  ,    ,      :   , !   ?    !   .
       .       .    ?    !  , , -      ! 
   : ,  !      -   !   ,              .     ! 
     -   :        .      . ? !      
 , ,      ,     !

----------

! :Wow:      ,  ,   .      ,      ,       .    ,     ))).
, ,     ,       -     :yes:  , .. *adianva*,        ,    ,       , ,  ,     ? :Wink:  
 ,     :   **,  ,  **     ,     .))) ,    ,  ))).       .))

----------


## agur

> ,


, ))),          (((((

----------


## adianva

**,   1747     :Wink: 
 :Big Grin: 
         ,      ---,    .   .

----------

> ))),          (((((


*agur*,         :Wow:      . *Irusya*,  ! 




> 


  :Cool:   ,   ,          ,    .  :Big Grin:

----------


## adianva

-,(   -),,     ( ),    .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adianva

**,        (  ) .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,  !


: 	 :War: 
 ? :Smilie:

----------

> ,        (  ) .


, ,    *Irusya*,    ,      :Stick Out Tongue: 



> Irusya,  !





> ?


, : ,  )))

----------


## savkina

,  ,     , ,  !    . :Mad:  
   ,          ..        ....
   ""     ..-. :Razz:  
,    -   ,  ..      .. ,

----------


## savkina

,  ,     , ,  !    .
   ,          ..        ....
   ""     ..-.
,    -   ,  ..      .. ,

----------

*savkina*,        ... ?
       ,     ,  ,   -    :Wow:

----------


## savkina

**, ,         ,              .. ..

----------


## MaraSt

> -,(   -),,     ( ),    .


   ,         . 
    ,          ...

----------


## MaraSt

> **...


 :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> -  ?)))
> 
> 
>   ?)))


    :
 -   
 -  
  -

----------


## agur

> -   
>  -


- --  :Stick Out Tongue: ...  ,   ...   )))...     :Wow: !!! 
      !   :Big Grin:   ,    ...      :yes: 
... * -* - , ....  * -* -   :Wow:  
  -...  ?,    **  ...
   ???  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
 ,   "" ...    )))  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ,          ..        ....


- ...   *   *)))))  
      -  :yes: ...   ...    - )))
,  **  - ,    * *     :Frown: ,   ,  ...   ...    ...
* * ,  :



> **   ""     ..-.





> 


   ()   !!!
 !??...         , ...   ... ::nyear::     ))))- ...   !!! :Redface:  




> .. ..


  ,  ...       -  ...    .
 -  ,    ))))
   ))) :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> - ... 
>  -  ,    ))))
>    )))


 :yes:   :Lip:   ,

----------


## Tasik

> "  "  "  "-


   ,     ?!

----------


## Tasik

> Tasik,     
>     "    "))))


,   !!!  !!!

----------


## Irusya

> ,     ?!





> !!!


? :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ?


!!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

-  "" !
  ,   ,     !!!  !
 :War:   :War:   :War:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*, *   ,  , ,    "".  - ""   :      .        ,    * 
  100         ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ,   ,     !!!  !


-?!!!  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Lesay

,  ,      .  -     ,      ,   " ". 
   ,     -...  :
 
   , 
    ,  , 
   ... 
    ... 
    , 
  -  , 
     , 
     ...... 
  -  , 
    "", 
 2 - " ", 
   . 
   - ""  , 
  -  " ", 
 "" -  , 
 " -   ". 
 ,    , 
  ,    , 
 ,  ... 
  ...     
"  -   ! 
   ,  . 
     , 
     . 
     - . 
     . 
     . 
    - !!!

----------


## Glissando

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...8#post51358821



> ,


    ,    (   )

----------


## MaraSt

> -  "" !
>   ,   ,     !!!  !


   -?! ,  ?! !!!

----------


## MaraSt

> -     ,      ,   " ".


   .    .     -   ,   .

----------


## Irusya

> ,    (   )


  :Kiss:

----------


## Tasik

> 


    !!!!        !  :
     ,    
  ,    , ,      :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

, 
 ,   



 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ,    , ,


"  ,    , ,    !" ()
 :Wow:   :yes:   :Embarrassment:   ::nyear::

----------


## Irusya

> "  ,    , ,    !" ()


-   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
 !	 ::

----------


## Tasik

,   
 ,   
 ,    
   !!!

----------


## Irusya

> ..
>    !!!


 , , -     " "  -      ! :yes:      ))))))

----------


## Glissando

!
    ...
     ,
....
 ...  !  :Wow:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> , , -     " "  -      !     ))))))


... ...      ....
...     ! ... :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ... ...      ....


,     - :yes:  
" ",    ...	 :Love:

----------


## SebTom

,         - "".   ,

----------


## Glissando

> ,         - "".   ,


 ,      ...      ...   ...  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,         - "".


  - ))))))
 :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> , , -     " "  -      !    ))))))


,     :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> 


   )))
  ))))
  !  :yes: 

   ,
*    *
  - !  :Wow: 
*    *  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tasik

,   ,  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> )))
>   ))))
>   !


    :
"    - "?"...  :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ,  ,


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
 ,      ,        !  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> :


      -       :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> -


     ...       ...  :Smilie:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> "    - "?"...


   ))))
 :  -!  :Smilie: 
,...      )))

----------


## Glissando

> ))))
>  :  -! 
> ,...      )))


 
  ... 
,    !
  -   ...
  -  !
   .
   ...
   !
 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  
 ...  ... 
... ... ...  ::nyear::

----------


## Tasik

,

----------


## Tasik

, ,   
  ,    

    !

----------


## agur

> ...  ...


    :
  ,      :Wow: 
    ,
  ?... ...* *   " ")))

----------


## Nattaha

> ?... ...!  " "! ))


-..  :No-no:        !   ,   ,        (,     , ... :Cool: )       :yes: 
" ,        " -  -      :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> " ,        " -  -


 ,    " " ...  :Wow:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
   ?)))

----------


## agur

> * *    , --...


 *Nattaha*  :Smilie: 
http://www.bbwshop.ru/img/catalog/ro...0-C9_2-big.jpg
 :Stick Out Tongue:  
  20% :Super:

----------


## agur

-!!!
http://www.bbwshop.ru/img/catalog/ro...0136_4-big.jpg

----------


## Glissando

,...  ,  -   !
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=172571&page=4

----------


## Glissando

> :
>  !  
> 
> - ... .. )))
>    ?...     ... " "...Nattaha   ...


, Nattaha,   !  :Razz:   :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Glissando

> :
> ,!   ""! 
>  agur 
>   ,


...! :Demonstration:

----------


## agur

> ...!


    !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> !!!


...- ...   .... ..  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

.. ....

----------


## agur

> .... ..





> ,


 



> ...   ...


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> , Nattaha,   !


--...  ???  ???   :Cool: 
 -  - -,   ,      :Wink:

----------


## Nattaha

-           -    2002!!  :Big Grin:  ::   ::   ::

----------


## agur

> ???  ???
>  -  - -


  !!!     ...  ...     :Smilie: 
     ?)))

----------


## agur

> 2002!!


!!! 
   ?))))

----------


## adianva

..   , ( ,   - ,,).
- ,- ,  ,  ,     ,    ( ),      ,  -.  -  (  ),  ,   ,    . ,  ,       ,. ,     ,    - ,       . :Wink:  

, , ? :Stick Out Tongue:  (         ) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> , , ?


   ...  ... )))))     ...  :Silly:  )))



> ,  ,       ,.


   - !   :Wow:      ?  :Wink:  
 ...  ...  ))) :Vampire:  



> - ,       .


  :Stick Out Tongue: ... "     ")))

----------


## adianva

,     (  - ),      ,    .
*"*"
                 "-"
      09.01.08        
    - "  ".
           -  **.
         ,,    ----    
*"  - - - "*
            ,  .            ,     ,    , ,     (-  )    .          ,--      ,  "**"     *"*",   .   .
  !   !!  !!!

, . . :yes:  
   -      ,  (  )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

*adianva* :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 

)))



> !


  *  *  :Embarrassment: 
  , -,   



> !!!


  :yes: 
*Nattahe*  :write:

----------


## adianva

*agur*, 


> *  *


    , ,"      " :Frown:   ,  , ... ) :Hmm:

----------


## agur

*adianva*,    *  *   :Embarrassment: 
 ...))) 

   ...        ...   :Frown: ...   :yes: 
 ,    !!!
   !!! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
 :slujeb:

----------


## adianva

*agur*,  ,,,         .   :Smilie: 


 "  ()"  :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> "  ,    , ,    !" ()


      , ...

----------


## MaraSt

.....     ** **,      !
    !      .  ...

----------


## Glissando

> *"*"
>                  "-"
>       09.01.08        
>     - "  ".
>            -  **.
>          ,,    ----    
> *"  - - - "*
>             ,  .            ,     ,    , ,     (-  )    .          ,--      ,  "**"     *"*",   .   .
>   !   !!  !!!


    .  -     .   !  :yes:  
 :7:   :8:   ::nyear:: 
ps:           ...    ,  ,  ...   :   ...    - - ,!  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> , ...


,  ,      -  ,   ,      ...   ... ...
*-   -* ...

----------


## agur

> *-   -*


   !!!
!

----------


## Glissando

> !!!
> !


 ...    ,    ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,   :Cool:  ...      - - , ?? :War:

----------


## agur

> - - , ??


?  -  )))

    -   )))  )))



> ,!   ""!

----------


## Tasik

> 2002!!


,      :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

> .  -     .   !  
>   
> ps:           ...    ,  ,  ...   :   ...    - - ,!


!! !!! :yes:   :Big Grin:  !!! 
   "2002" -   ...   -   :Embarrassment:     -       :Frown:

----------


## MaraSt

> ?  -  )))
> 
>     -   )))  )))


   ?     ? 
   ?

----------


## Tasik

> ?     ?
>    ?


!!!   ,    ,        ,  ,        ...     ...,  ...  ...        ,  ,    , - -    :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

, - .      ,     *-...*,    , ,  .

----------


## Tasik

,   !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

?! ?!   ,    ?! 

*  !!!* (  -  ).

   ,  !
  !
       .    - . ...

----------


## Glissando

> !
>        .    - . ...


  . . 
,  . .  ,-, .   ... .. 6- ... 
   -   .    .   !  :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

> . .


  ... ,  !




> ... .. 6- ...


  ...   ...  ...




> !


 ,  ! :Embarrassment:

----------


## adianva

> ... ..





> -   .


     -   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> !


 ? :Wow:   :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> !!! (  -  ).
> 
>    ,  !


  :Wow:  !  :yes:  ... ... , -    :Wink:    ,   -  (    ),     - 100  -  !!! 
 ,  ,  ,         !!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nattaha

> ?


 :Wow:    - ??? - ??  :Embarrassment:   ,     ? :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,  )    ,   "  ",  : "   ..       .."  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
, ""      ,  " ")))))))
    ? :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

:Speaking:  


> 


 ??   :Cool: 
   "  "   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

(-...) - !!!   :yes:   :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:   :Wow:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,  ...  ..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
  ,  ))))))

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,    ...    ....   :Big Grin: 



> !!!


!!!   :Stick Out Tongue:        - 


>

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,   VIP-       ,          :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> 


  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  -   ???  :Wow: 
  -   ,    . -  " " :Wink: ,  -    !   :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,     ))))
  "    100 ")))
 ?! ,    ,   --   " 100 "...   ...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :Embarrassment:  , , ...  ...   , !!! : -  -  ,       :Stick Out Tongue: 
 !! *Irusya*,       ?..   :Wink: 
 " " -  ...  -  ...      , *-... ...    ...*   ,       * *, ! -   ? ,   - "      ,     "..?...  :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> ,   - "      ,     "..?...


  :Big Grin:      ""  "" )))))



> -  ,


!   ,    " ,  ""?))))))



> !! *Irusya*,       ?..


   ? :Smilie:   ,         , .. (     )))))   " " ,?)))))  ,   "   "",   ,   "    "?)   ""  ...  ...  ... :War:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, ---... :Redface:  
 :Cool:     -  -    -    :yes: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*, ---... 
>     -  -    -


  :Silly: 
   ,    ))))
 :Frown:  *- !!!* :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> *- !!!*


 -!!! !!!!   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,  ..  ?! :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

> !


    !!!   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   ! :yes: 
    "  "" (  PBM, **    )"... !! !!

----------


## Nattaha

!!!!      ,      :Cool:   :Smilie: )))

----------


## Irusya

> ,      )))


))))  ""   "")))))

----------


## Nattaha

:Embarrassment:   .. (.#1871)

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, -... -!!!!   :Cool:      ........   :Cool:   :Frown: 



> ""


 


> ,    ))))
>    *- !!!*

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*, -)))))))
 )))))))   **     :Embarrassment:   :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, **    ! ( **...      :Wink:   :Big Grin: )
  !    .  -   - "" !!!   ,  !

----------


## agur

> *Nattaha*,  ..  ?!


...   ... ,...   ,  * ,  *,   ,   *Nattaha, ,  *...  ...  ...     "  " :Big Grin:  

     ...      - 18- ... )))...    " " ))) :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,   , !   ,  )))))      :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
*agur*, - ! :Smilie:  ""       :Wow:   :yes:  7  !)))))))))))

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, -, !!!  :Cool: 
   " ..."  - ""...



> 


-  , ,  ??   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*, -, !!! 
>    " ..."  - ""...
> 
> -  , ,  ??


 ?!! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
, ,   ,    "",  )))  -    "  !"))))   -? :Smilie:

----------


## agur

> - ! ""        7  !)))))))))))


    -  !  :Wow: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> -  !


  :Smilie:      -     )))))
,   ""-     , ,    )))     )))))
     ""))))
!  -     )))     :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ""))))


!  ,  ! :Super:  
,     :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,       ""))) , ""  ,   " "))))    - ... )))   -     :Big Grin:     ,   ))))

----------


## agur

> ,   ))))


   ))))

----------


## Irusya

> ))))


  "" :Stick Out Tongue:  
,  ""     :Stick Out Tongue:  
     , , *agur*? :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> , , agur?


 ,     - ""    ((( 
 - !!!!
 :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

*agur*, *Irusya*,    !!!   :Embarrassment: 
 -  -    !!!
*,  , -...  :Cool: 
 - -  -  *   :yes: 
, !!!
 :Frown:  (,   - -...   :Embarrassment: )...
    - 
  ...

  -    :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

,  ...   ....      ...

----------


## adianva

!!!

( -  , ?)

-     .

----------


## agur

!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  *  * :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Irusya

> *agur*, *Irusya*,    !!!


*    ,     . -   :yes:  *



> ,  ...   ....      ...


, ,  -  "   !",      "!"  .... ... :Embarrassment:    ... :Wow:     -)))))    , ))))

----------


## Irusya

> [smile]1111483065.gif[/smile]


!	 :Super: 
  )))))

----------


## Nattaha

-  ...
 -- -   ...

----------


## Nattaha

! !!!   :Cool:      !!!  :Silly:   ::   ::flirt::   ::nyear::

----------


## agur

> -  ...


   ,   ....  -!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*, ))))    :Wink: 
  ,    - " " ?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ,    - " " ?


  ,   ,   ?  :Wow: 
  , ???  :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

> *Nattaha*, ))))   
>   ,    - " " ?


 -,  -   ........... :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

,    -,? :Smilie:  ,  -   ,  -   ... -   ...  :Cool:

----------


## adianva

,...   :Wink:      (  , ),    (   ** -"  ") :No:

----------


## agur

> ,    -,?


  ... ... (((

----------


## Irusya

> ... ... (((


!!!       "" :Smilie: 
,    ? :Smilie:     ,       .., ,  -  :Big Grin:      ))))))

----------


## Nattaha

> ,   ""-     , ,    )))     )))))


...    :Embarrassment:    -  ... ""    -...   :Embarrassment: 
*  .   ,  ...      ...*

----------


## agur

> ""...  .., ,  -


          " "? :Hmm:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> *  .   ,  ...      ...*


  :Smilie: 
   ""-  .  ,     :Wink: 
     -    ...  ,  ""...  ..   ))))))) Aqur  " " :Big Grin:   ,     :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> " "?


  ""? :Smilie:    ",  4 "    ? :Smilie:

----------


## agur

> -"  "


   ?



> *Nattaha*   .   ,  ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> ,


...   :Wink:    -   ...   :Big Grin: 



> ""


!!!  :yes:      ....   :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nattaha

> ""-  .


  , ...   :yes:    -  -    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> Aqur  " "


-...-...-...  :Wow: 



> 


*Nattaha*,?...   )))

----------


## Irusya

> -...-...-...


 :yes:     ""-    :Frown: 
""   ...   )))))
  ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> ,  ""...  ..


  ???  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> ...


,  ...      :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> ???


.      )))))
*agur*,  - )))
PS: ,  ,   ,?)    - )

----------


## adianva

> ?


  :Big Grin:   :Rotate:  
   "    "(   ,)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nattaha

*agur*,  ,     ,       "" ...   :Cool:

----------


## agur

> .


 -     :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ,  ,   ,?)


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> 


  )))))))) -  Sale  :Wink: 
 :Frown: 
     ...)))))))

----------


## Nattaha

*agur*,   -   -   - ...         ,     ,  ...  :Big Grin:         ,  ,     " "...    :Big Grin:  ...  ,   ,   -     ,    -       !!!

----------


## agur

> 


   -     -    :Smilie:

----------


## agur

> -     ,    -       !!!


   ?))),        * -...    ...*

----------


## Irusya

> -     -


 :Big Grin:        ,     ))))   - )))   - ))))

----------


## agur

> - )


          150))), )))     - ...  ...    ))) *...  *)))

----------


## Irusya

> 150))), )))


**)))))
     ? :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> **)))))


  - ? - -)))          )))

----------


## Nattaha

!!    ?..  :Cool:   ??..   :yes:   :Big Grin:     ... (  ,  ..)  :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue: 



> 


 -     , 50  = ... ,  ...   :Wink: 
, ?         ,                   ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> - ? - -)))


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  



> )))


 -   ,   ? :Smilie:

----------


## MaraSt

> ?))),        * -...    ...*


    ?        ?

----------


## Irusya

> !!    ?..   ??..       ... (  ,  ..)


!!! ,      ? :Smilie:    -    ,    -    ,  "    " :Big Grin:  




> -     , 50  = ... ,  ...


    ""        )))))



> ..                   ?


 .. " ",  :Smilie:  
---        ? :Wink:

----------


## Nattaha

*MaraSt*, , -!!!    !!    ---...   :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> *MaraSt*, , -!!!    !!    ---...


Aqur,     ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> , ?         ,                   ?


  ,  !



   !...

----------


## agur

> , ?         ,


  ,   
 - ?
, ....!..!  :Embarrassment: 

 ...  ..  :Silly:

----------


## Nattaha

> 


-....  - ???           ??  :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

> -....  - ???           ??


  ?!      ,  ? :Big Grin:     ))))))
 ,   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> 


  :Wow:   ???
,         ....   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> ???
> ,         ....


)
 ::nyear::  ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> ,  !
> 
> 
> 
>    !...


  ....   ... ...  :Wow:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  
,  , ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, !!!!    ,      - !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*, !!!!    ,      - !!


    "  ")))))

----------


## MaraSt

> )
>  ,


   :            ! ::nyear::

----------


## Irusya

,   ,  -  "-"))))
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:  (-  :Wink: )

----------


## agur

> 


 ::nyear::  
 ..  ... ...  ...   ...    ))))  :Wow:

----------


## agur

> =Irusya;51422072
>   (- )


*Irusya*,  ...  ,    !!!)))

----------


## Irusya

> .


   ,   - ( 57 ) 	 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,  ...  ,    !!!)))


    -   ))))))))))
 :Big Grin:     ))))

----------


## agur

> 


    ?

----------


## MaraSt

,  !

----------


## agur

,  !  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,    ,      )))))))
 ,  , ,   "      "  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: ))  "-",     )

----------


## agur

> ,  , ,


   ...   )))  :Wow: 
 -)))

----------


## Nattaha

, ...  - ! , , -  !!!   " "!!!     :Big Grin:   , !!!  ,       --...  :Big Grin: 
!!!

----------


## Nattaha

> ,  !


  :Frown:   ...

----------


## agur

> ....


 


> , ...  - ! ...     , !!!


Nattaha,   ?   ! ::nyear::

----------


## agur

> ...


-  ...))))

----------


## Irusya

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
(  ))))

----------


## MaraSt

> ...


 ?    ,    .

----------


## agur

> ,    .


 *Irusya*...    **  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ?    ,    .


    ""   ! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*...


 :Big Grin:     )))))))  )))
,   ::nyear::   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> )))
> ,


,   )))   !  ::nyear::   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,   )))   !


 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:     ! ::nyear::

----------


## Glissando

, ,  , ! 
 ! . .
.   .
.   ""!   :yes: 
 ...   ... ,   ! 
 :yes:   :Love:   :Kiss:  

 :Cool: 
 ... ...  ...    !:  ::nyear::

----------


## Nattaha

---!!! !!!    ::nyear::   ::nyear::   ::nyear::  
  - , - 


>

----------


## Nattaha

!!!  

  ,  ,     ,   !!!

   -    !!!

, , !!!!

  !!!  



 :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> ---!!! !!!      
>   - , -


! :Smilie:   ))))
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
 ,       -   ::nyear::

----------


## Glissando

* .*
      -  (. );
      (. );
   (.)       ,    ,    ;
   ()   ,    ;
`  -  (.)     .       ;
  (.)  ;
   (.)  .       ;
   (.)    ;
   -        .  .




> ** 
> . .  .
>   ,   .
>    , 
>     . 
>    , 
>  
>      ,
>   ,-   !
> ...


 , !  ::   ::   ::

----------


## adianva

*Glissando*,     :Frown: 

 :No-no:     " "    :No-no: 
 :Smilie:    "" (   :Wink: ),- " ",         :yes: ( ,     ,         :yes: ).  "  " :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:  , . 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

:yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> *Glissando*:...
> 
>       -  (. )...
>    (.)       ,    ,    ...
> 
> . .  .
>   ,   .
>    ,
> "    .
>    ,





> *Glissando* :
> ... ...  ...  ...  ...





> Glissando,


 
 :Wow:   :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  
  "-"  ...  ?))))  ...
""  " " ???))))

*- ,      -  ... *(/ " ") :Smilie: )))

!  ???  :yes:   ::

----------


## Glissando

> "-"  ...  ?))))  ...


...     !  :yes:   ...    ...  ,      15-20       :Wow:   !  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:  
() "" - (.)        .  .

----------


## agur

> 15-20        !


    ,    ...     -    )))...  ...   **)))   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ,    ...     -    )))...  ...   **)))


...   ...  ....
"   ,  -  ,   -  .."
?  :Smilie: 
  ... " -   ......   !"  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*, "!  ?.."() ( / " ")
  -  -   ,  ,         ,  ,   ?))))
,  ,  show must...?	 :Super:

----------


## Glissando

... Goon! :Super:   :Super:   :Super:

----------


## Irusya

> ... Goon!


-  , )))))),, ... :Embarrassment:  
  ,        ))))
  -   ))))))

----------


## agur

> -   ))))))


,      !  :Big Grin: ))))

----------


## MaraSt

> ,      ! ))))


!    !   ?!

----------


## Glissando

> !    !   ?!


   !!!  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,


 ...  :OnFire:  
 , , , ......    ... !      !   ...  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  
   ...  :Confused:   ...

----------


## Irusya

> ...  
>  , , , ......    ... !      !   ...


       )))))



> ...   ...


- , ?)    ...  -...  ...   )))))

----------


## Glissando

> )))))


  -  ....     ...





> - , ?)    ...  -...  ...   )))))


   ?  - ,  - ...   ...   ...  ... - ,   ....
  ...   ,     ...  , ,  ,     ...
    150-200    ...    ....    ...
  ...   ....  ... 
 ,,   ... , , ...  ..
  .... ...   !!!  :EEK!:  
. :   ...   .....   ....
  - ....  :Cool:   ::nyear::

----------


## agur

> - ....


  ???  :Wow: 




> , , ...  ..
>   .... ...   !!!


       ,...    -   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,,   ... , , ...  ..
>   .... ...   !!!


 ,  -,    .   -    (   ).
 :yes:  

 -   ...      !

 ,  , . ,    ,    ...

----------


## Glissando

> ,    ,   ** ...


   -   ...
...   ...  -...  ...  :EEK!:  
... !  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  , .


  :Frown:   :Big Grin:    ""() )))))



> ,    ,    ...


  :Smilie: 
 :Wink:   ::nyear::

----------


## MaraSt

> ""() )))))


   ,   !     ,   .

----------


## Irusya

> ,   .


   ,  :yes:  



> ,   !


          "  "  -   ,         ...      ? :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> ...      ?


 .    ... ...      :War:

----------


## Irusya

> .    ... ...


  :Kiss:  
      "" :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> ""


  ,  ,   .    "".   ... 




> .    ... ...


    -,    ,      .
,  .   .   :  ,  , 8   .    ...

----------


## Irusya

> ,  .   . ...


!!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

,    ,   ...

----------


## Irusya

*MaraSt*,  -     :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

,      .      ,    .

----------


## Irusya

> ,      .      ,    .


..         )))
- " "   :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> !!!


Glissando,      ,   ...

----------


## Irusya

> Glissando,      ,   ...


       ))))
  - ,   - ,       " " :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

,   ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

*MaraSt*, - " "!        ....  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

... , !

----------


## Alip

...  ,         ....   2002    :Wow: 
,   !  ::nyear::

----------


## Glissando

> ... , !


 ?   ?? ??? ...  :Razz:  
 ... ...

----------


## Glissando

> Glissando,      ,   ...


        ....

----------


## MaraSt

> ...  ,         ....   2002


    ,    ...

----------


## Glissando

> ,    ...


 :yes:   :yes:         - ...   Alip  ..

----------


## MaraSt

> ....


  ?!?! ...   ...

----------


## Glissando

> ?!?! ...   ...


 ?     -  ?  -   , , .   -  ,   ,   ... ...    :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

,  .   1   1  + 1  .  ...         - ...

----------


## MaraSt

> ... ...


  ...    .

----------


## Glissando

> - ...


...   ""     ...    -  .  ...  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ...    .


    -?  ....       ...     !   ... :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> !   ...


     ,      ...  :yes: 

 !   !    !   !     ...   ,   ?!       -....   ...   ,

----------


## agur

> -  ,   ,   ... ...


 !!!  :Wow:  ...  ??? :Abuse:

----------


## Alip

*MaraSt*,     :Smilie:

----------


## agur

> *MaraSt*,


  ...   :yes:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ???


    ..., ?!

----------


## agur

> ..., ?!


 ...    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> -....   ...


 !!!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:        !  :Wow:  
!   .  .  :Wow:  
    :
1.  : 
2.   -   ;
3.   - .
4.   -    ;
  ,  Tasik  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,     ))))))
1.-,       :Big Grin: 
2. -    -    :yes:   ))))
3. -.
4. -,    :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,     ))))))


  ...  ...     - ...   ...  - !  ......  **...  ...   ... 



> 1.-,


   ,   ???? . .  -    ...    - ...  ... ...  ...-...... !-    !  :yes:  



> 2. -    -    
> 3. -. ))))


  .    - .    .   : "       !" -  , ,  .   ,  !  :yes:  



> 4. -,


   (, )     . .       ,    ... ...    ... ... **     ... 
 ...   -   !  :Confused:

----------


## Irusya

> .. ,  .   ,  !


  ..       ...  " ", ? :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> ..       ...  " ", ?


 ...   .             -  ...    ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*, ..       .. :Hmm:  
    ...-     ..  ?  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*, ..       ..


   ,  -?   ? :Wow:  
...    ,,      ..         ...   ,,    !  :Wow:  
 :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

, ,     ...

----------


## Irusya

> ,  -?   ?


"  , , "" ?     ?.."() .  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  



> ...    ,,      ..         ...   ,,    !


..  .. - 	 :Hmm:   , ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ..  .. - 	  , ...


 :



> . ( ) -  :       ,       .    .    -,   .   ,    3-4   .            .     ,   . ,       .   ,      .

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,  ,  "...  ,      ."  :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> "  , , "" ?     ?.."() .


 

    ,  , 

() . (  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Irusya

? ?  :Wow: 
     ?  :Big Grin: 
 :yes: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

,  
 ,  
, ,
    .
  , -
 . :yes:

----------


## Irusya

(),
 ,  -  !  :Big Grin: 
 ,  ..   ?
   ...  :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

?
 ""?

  ...  :Confused:

----------


## Irusya

!
    ?)
 -   ?
 ,  :Hmm: ...?  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

, ,    ?????       !!!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> , ,    ?????       !!!!


!   - ! :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

,   ?!
    , 
    ...


  ,  
      ..


   , ,  , 
   ,   !!!

----------


## Tasik

,  ,  


     ...
 ,   
   ,   

   !
     , 

 ,   
    ?!

----------


## MaraSt

!  ! *  *
 !    ..
     !
  ...

----------


## Tasik

?!
  ,    
   ,   ?!



     ?!

----------


## Glissando

> , ,  , 
>    ,   !!!


        , ,  , .   , ..    .
 :
    ,      (  ,  ).
. , , , . .  : , ,   ,  ,    ,     .    .....
        ,    .      ,    . 
   ..
,     .

----------


## Tasik

,   


 :yes:

----------


## agur

> ,    ...                                      ..


   ,
   :
 ...  ?
    ?    :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ...  ?


        .  .
      .... ..... !  :Wow:  
...  -   , ...   -      .  :yes:  
       ...      .... 
    ,               ...      , ,  ... ! !  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> !


 ... ,      :Embarrassment:   ...    ...  :Wow:   ...   ... :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ...


,     ?!     ,  ,   ,      :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,     ?!     ,  ,   ,


  , ....  ""       ....   ... ,     (,   -         , .: " !")...
  ,    -...   .... ... , ?  



> :yes


 :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> .: " !")...


! :Big Grin:  
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> !


     ....   ,   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ?


   , - 

   ... 
      ...
 ,  ,
 ,,!
    !

 -   .  .
   - ,  - .
.., ,   
 ,   - .  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## agur

> ....   ,


 ...   ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ...   ?


   !  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> !


 ? :Big Grin:    ,   ""(),   ?))))))     ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ?   ,   ""


...??    :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*, , ,     -   ...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ,   - .


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
 ,  -    :Stick Out Tongue: 

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*, , ,     -   ...


 .......    -  -   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,    :Big Grin:   ))))))))

----------


## MaraSt

-     . /  . 
  ... .
            (),          .     ,    ... -...    ..

----------


## Glissando

> ,    ... -...    ..


   -    ,       ?     -   ,  ?         ?  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

...   .

----------


## Glissando

> ...   .


, -,  ...  :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

...      .  :Big Grin: 
...

----------


## Glissando

> ...      . 
> ...


 :Redface:   :Hmm:  ....     .
MaraSt! , ,    ( , ,  ,      )  :Smilie:

----------


## MaraSt

> ....     .
> MaraSt! , ,    ( , ,  ,      )


-   ...  .  , ,    ?

----------


## Glissando

> -   ...  .  , ,    ?


.          


> .
> ...


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tasik

> .


   , , 
   ...  


  ,    

  , ,   
    ...

  ,   

   ......

 ,     

...  ,   !!!

(  ,    ...)  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

?!
  ,    




     ?!
,  ,  ,  
   ,    
 , ,

----------


## MaraSt

> ...  ,   !!!
> 
> (  ,    ...)


,    ...  -    ,  ...  ...

  ?    ? :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

> ?    ?


!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

...  ....      ....  :Frown:  
...   ...-... ...  :Silly:

----------


## Tasik

:, ,  ,      :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> , ,


   ?!!!   ...
 :Embarrassment: 
    ,
     ,
   ""))) ,
   ,
 , ,... 
 ,   ...)))
  -  -  , :Wow:  
    -...
 " "     :
, ...    :
   -    
   - , * *)))
   * -   *,
 ,   )))  :yes:

----------


## agur

> :, ,  ,


 , ,    :Smilie:  
 -   ,
 -  ...  )))
   ...- ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> ...   ...-... ...


 , , ...  
      ,)))
 ... -   :yes:  
*      * :write:

----------


## Irusya

> ...- ?


    !   "" :Embarrassment:  
 ,  ,  :
", ! :Love:     .."
PLAYBOY     :Stick Out Tongue:  

  ? ? ?
 -   ?
     !
, " "    ! :War: 

  :

     ,
    ..

"  "- ,
 :yes:  

  . ,  ,  :Frown:

----------


## Nattaha

...     - 
 - ...  ,  ,..
...  ... 
 :Cool:  , ?...
,  ! :Abuse:  
 :

1.  - , ... ,        ,   ....  :Hmm:  
 !!! (*     ,      ,  )
2.  - , ...   ..    :Embarrassment: 
,        ...   :Embarrassment: 
3. *agur*,  - ,  ,      .  - .         ,      ( :War:  ) 
 :yes: 
4. . .     -- (,        ..)
5. *,  !!!* 
"   " () -
 ...    ... 



> 


   "",  2008   2008 ... -    :Stick Out Tongue: 
6.   ???? - .....  ... 
 :Frown:        ,     ?!????!!!!
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
P.S. ,  ,    :           ,   .........   :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> (*     ,      ,  )


  :Big Grin:  



> 2.  - , ...   ..


.     ))))))))



> 4. . .


  :Big Grin:  



> P.S. ,  ,    :           ,   .........


...   ...       ,  ,      ...
, ,  ,  ,        "  "? :Big Grin:     ,   )))))

----------


## Nattaha

- ???   :Cool:  ?!!!???  :War:    ,  , !!!  :yes:  , . .  58  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ... , !!!


  " "   ...  ,           ,   ,  -  :yes:  



> . .  58


  , )))))   -   53 :Stick Out Tongue:    ))))))

----------


## Nattaha

:Wow:  53 -  -   ?????!!!!!  :Big Grin: 

     - ...
     !!!!!

...     ... 
...
...

----------


## Irusya

> !!!!!


  ! :Big Grin:      - ?))))))  , ,    ,    "-"   ))))) *          )*

----------


## Nattaha

--!!!   -!! ,   . 70.... ???  :Frown:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*, "    "()  :Big Grin: 
 :Wink:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,     !!!   :Cool:    ,     10    ...    30-35    70-     :Stick Out Tongue: 
     - , --!   :Big Grin:    ,      ,    ??  ?   ,      ,   , ""  ?..
 :Embarrassment:        ...  :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,     !!!     ,     10    ...    30-35    70-


  -        :Stick Out Tongue:  



> - , --!


   ?))))))



> ..  ?


-... Level   ,   ""     )))))   !    , ... :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

,     ,    23:20  ,   , ,      :Wow: 
 ...   ...
  ,          ...  ..        :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
 !
*Nattaha*,  ...     ,     )))

----------


## Irusya

> 


  ! :Smilie: 
     ,     ,    -   " ,  :  "))))))

----------


## agur

> ,     ,    -   " ,  :  "))))))


... ...  :Wow: 
   )))

----------


## Nattaha

-...      ?....  :Cool: 
         ???!??    :Big Grin:   :Wink: 
 :Hmm:

----------


## Irusya

> ???!??


*    ,      * 
       -      " "   -  ..        ?  -     ,  " "... :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> *    ,      * 
>        -      " "   -  ..        ?  -     ,  " "...


-...  ...  :yes:  " " -     ...  :Big Grin:  
" -  " () - , ,    :Wink:   ...    .....  :Big Grin:  
      ,   ...  :yes:     , ,  ,   - ,  , -   ... 
!  :Cool:        (        ,    8- )  -    -     ,   ....  :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,                 :Big Grin: 
  -      ,     ,   :Smilie: 
*    -   ,      	 :Type: *

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :Cool:       ....   :Cool: 



> *    -   ,       *


  -............

----------


## agur

> -...      ?....


...    -   - *   * :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
  ...*Nattaha*,    70 ))),
,     ...

----------


## agur

> ...
>        ...


,     ... :Wow:   14  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

*agur*,   :Big Grin: 
      53- ....    -  70-   :Smilie: 
   -  - ...  , ,  ..       ? ...   !  ...  :Cool:

----------


## Glissando

> !    , ...


,     -????   ??? ...    !  ...      . :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:     -   .. ..???

----------


## Nattaha

....    ... :Big Grin:   !!! :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

, !  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   !
   -  ......     !    !  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,   :Cool: 
- -....
 - --, , ,   "",    -   - " ,    ,     ",  ?!?

----------


## Nattaha

*adianva*,            :Cool:  ??
---....     ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,,     ",  ?!?


 - ,  - ,    -   :Confused:

----------


## Nattaha

:Big Grin:      -   ,   -  ...
 ::nyear::

----------


## adianva

> 23:20  ,   , ,     
>  ...   ...
>   ,          ...  ..         
>  !


, "" "  "-     ,   *agur*     .   :Frown:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> - ,  - ,    -


,     )))

----------


## agur

> , "" "  "-     ,   *agur*     .


 ...   )))   ,  ...

----------


## Nattaha

*adianva*,   - ???  ...   :Wow: 
   (    )  ?.. ( ", , ...)

----------


## agur

> ...  ...   (    )  ?..


      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## adianva

*Nattaha*,   :Wow: 
 :Wow:  ,     :No-no:   :No-no:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## agur

> 


 ...   )))... .      :yes:

----------


## adianva

> ?..


     ? :Wink:     " "?(    :Big Grin: )

----------


## agur

> ?    " "?(   )


 ,     )))
 :yes: ,    ...       -  )))

----------


## adianva

> )))


  -     ,    ,  ......  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adianva

:Wink:   :Frown:   :Confused:

----------


## Irusya

> ---....     ,


      (, ,   !!!	 :War:  )  -     	 ::flirt:: 
  ,    "   "	 :Type: 
   :02, 03,   -04	 :Kiss:

----------


## Glissando

> (, ,   !!!	 )


......     -      :Glasses:  
...    :Hmm:  
    (   )  ?  :Ill:       " ",    .         ( )  ()  -   (,  ).  ?    ?  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,  !  :Big Grin:          ))))       )))))
 :  ""   ,    -   (   ?       ...,?)))). ,  .. ? :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

-!!!!  :Big Grin: 
-!!!!   :Wink: 
   ,  " ",    !!!!

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,   - .....

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,      )))  ? -   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,      "      )))  "
, ...    ....

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,     ....


? :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando* :  ""   ,    -   (   ?


-,  -        354.  




> Glissando 
>        . 
>      "  ".   ,     .  Lento (   ). , ,   ?  - ?       !





> Irusya 
>     !  
> -     Sam Brown-Stop))))                 ?))))  !    !    
>  -  ...     -   ,          ,   ?





> Glissando
>     .      ",   ".





> Irusya  
>     :   ""?





> Glissando
>  -  - .  , , , ,      ,   ,   !


 ,  ......      ...... ,...  (  ).   ,    , , ...
      ...   .
      ....   "" ...     ,          ...
,  -    ...

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ......    ...


 


> ...... ,...  (  ).





> ,    , , ...
>       ...   .


    ? :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ?


....      , ..... :Hmm:   ....  : .      . :Wow:     " ,  ...".  ,  .   :Wow:  
          .      ...  :yes:

----------

> .


 ,  ,    !
*Glissando*   .      .

----------


## Glissando

! :Wow:    !  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  ,.... :yes:  
 ...
"    .  " ()

----------


## MaraSt

> ,  ,    !
> *Glissando*   .      .


  ,         ...
     ...

----------


## Glissando

> ,         ...


  :Smilie:   :yes: 



> ...


    -  !  - ,   .     - ,     . :yes:      -  .......  -   !  :Wow:     ...  ..  :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

[quote] , ,  
 -   ,
 -  ...  )))
   ...- ?



Ÿ    

       ...

  ,  

 ,   
 :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ...


,   ?  :Wow:

----------

> ,         ...
>      ...


     .



> ..


,    - -.

----------


## Glissando

> .
> ,    - -.


,,   -...   ...    .    ...   ,   ,   ,         :Wow:  ....... 
 ,,     ,   (   )  ... ...    -   ...  ...  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ...   ,   ,   ,         .......


,   ! :Big Grin:  )))))



> -   ...  ...


  :yes:    ))))))

----------


## Glissando

> ))))))


      -   ,?  :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> -   ,?


  :Kiss:

----------


## Tasik

> -   ,?


    !!!     !!!

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,     "     "       :Embarrassment:   -     :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> !!!     !!!


  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,  -  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *Tasik*,  -  !


,  .  . :yes:   ,    -    ,   ()  ...  -   :Wow: 
  -  ...,......   !   :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,  .  .


   - Glissando    !  - ...

----------


## MaraSt

> - ,   .     -  ...  ..


    *  *,    ,  !()

----------


## Glissando

> - Glissando    !  - ...


...     ,?



> ,     ,         .       .       ,     .              .
>               ,   ,  ,               :   
>       ( ),   ,   ,       ,  ,        (. 1).
>   "    ,             .     (. 2).
>         .


,    " "  ", ,   ....
.... !  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Irusya

!     ))))  : "..       ,   ,  .."  :Wow: 
   -     :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ,    -    ,   ()  ...  -


,   ,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> !     ))))  : "..       ,   ,  .." 
>    -


...             ... (      .  -       )...  ...  :Wow:  
 ... .. ...  :No-no:   ...     :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ,


 :Wow:    ,       ...  :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ..      .


..... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> .....


   ?      . ,,    ,        (  )  . ,    ,  ..  :yes:     ...  ..  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ..


 :Smilie:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> 





> ???


 :Kiss: 
 :Smilie:   :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,       :yes:     ( ) ....  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,          ( ) ....


        . .    ,  ,-    -   ,     - . .  .  , !  :yes:      ..
... 21.01.2008
PS ...                .  -  ,    .

----------


## Irusya

> .


  :Big Grin:     -, -, )))))
   "  " :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> -, -, )))))
>    "  "





> we all live in a yellow submarine, yellow submarine, yellow submarine (c) Beatles


               ,       .       .           . , ,         ... () .  .  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,       ..


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> 





> Irusya  
> !    "--"?!              ( ,   ,     )))))))


 , Irusya,-      "--"?!  :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

...    ,,  ......   ...
 ... :yes:  
      ...
! !     !   - !
 .
 :Demonstration:   :Demonstration:   :Demonstration:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,      -      :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## elekom-yug

.   : -     .        !!!

----------


## Irusya

> 


        :  ,   ..)))
         ""  -         ...... ? :Smilie:   ,   (),       ?   :yes:

----------


## adianva

:Hmm:  


> .....


  :Embarrassment:      ? :Frown:

----------


## adianva

> !   - !


,   ( ,   :Big Grin:    , )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


       -       :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  -	 :Super: 
 -  - )))))

----------


## agur

> -  - )))))


  ... ,     :yes: 
,  , -   ...)))

----------


## MaraSt

> -  - )))))


 -  ,    . 
      ,   -         . -.
    ... :Confused:

----------


## Glissando

> ...


!   :yes:     "" ( ,  MaraSt  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Tasik

!    ,  !!!  !     :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> !    ,  !!!  !


   -?    ! , ! 
,  !  ......    ,     -  ...  ,, ...   .. :yes:    -   !  :yes: 
ps:       .    :Wow:

----------


## agur

> !    ,  !!!  !


 ,  !!!
    ,
 -,  ......
 :Wow:  
    ,
      ))))
    ,
 ...  ...   :No:   :No:   :No:  
    ,  
  ...  ,
   ,  ...                                  " "...,  ... )))
  ,    ...
  "" ...))))

----------


## agur

> -  ,    . 
>       ,   -         . -.
>     ...





> *  Glissando*                               !      "" ( ,  MaraSt  )


      ... ::nyear::  
 ""   ))) :Embarrassment:  
     ,
 ,     ...

    -)))...
**,
    )))
    ...   
 ,   ...  )))

.        ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

...
 , , ?!
  ,    ...
 ,   ?!
 ...  -...  :yes: 
     ...

----------


## Glissando

> ...  -... 
>      ...


 !        !   14-               ! :yes:

----------


## Tasik

, ,  ... .......

 ,   





     ?





    ,

 , 







, ,    







   ?!


  ,
   ,


, , ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*, 	 :Super:   :Dezl:   :8:

----------


## MaraSt

...  , , ...

----------


## Tasik

, , ,  
 , ,  
   , ,  








,    


  ,   
     ?!

----------


## MaraSt

> 


? 
...      ...   ...

----------


## MaraSt

> ?!


,   - .

----------


## agur

> ,
>    ,


  ! !
 ,   
                                                                                                                                  ...!!! :Super:  

  ,
  ""   ...
   ? 
 :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

,  

   ,  ,
      ...
  ,  
,   

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## paan

- !

    !



    - !







 .

----------

*Tasik,*  :8:

----------


## Smaili

> .   : -     .        !!!


,      -  !!! :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> .   : -     .        !!!


-  :
  ,   -  ,    -     ..
  , -?   :Wow:  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

> -


,    .   ?  ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?


,  .

----------


## agur

> ? - 
> ,  .


...      ...
** ,      :Big Grin:

----------

...

----------


## agur

> ...


,  ...   :Big Grin:  
 :yes:

----------

> ,  .


   .   :Wink:

----------


## Nattaha

-....  ...  ,... , -...     .... :Smilie: ))) 
 :Embarrassment: 
  - -.....   :Embarrassment:  , ,       ..   :Wink:

----------


## agur

> -....  ...


  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> -....  ...


, ,          "-")))))))))   ,  +1 :yes:  
"  ...",    ,     "  "))))))   :yes:    ,     ( -  :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:  )



> , ,       ..


   ?))))))))

----------


## Irusya

:            ""!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:       ....  :yes:  ....
.    :Big Grin: 
*   	 :Type: ,  ,        .  )))))))*

----------


## agur

> ...


   )))
 ,      ,     
 :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*, -. -      ,   ..  ... ...  :Wow:  
,   "..- ..      -     ...", "  ", - ))))   -  (   )  :Big Grin: ,        ,      " "  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> -


 -,      :yes: 
     ...                                         ))))
,     :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> -,


   - :Big Grin:   . . .  ?))))) ,  "   "    ...   )))))



> ...


     ! :Big Grin:  



> ))))
> ,


  ?     :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,   :Smilie:                             "    "?  :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> "    "?


  )))...
 ""    ""   :Wow: 
 ...      Nattaha ,       )))

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,   :Smilie:     -    :yes:   -   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  *    ,   " ",  ---   )))))))*

----------


## agur

> *    ,   " "...


   ...      ...  :Wow:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*-  ""  ,     "  "...    ,       :Embarrassment:  ....   ..     ,   )))))) - ,    ""  ,   :Frown: * 
      ,?

----------


## agur

> ,?


 ,*Irusya*(),  )))

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,   :Grenade:   -" "))))))
* ,     , ,  ..       "",  )))))))))    *
     ?!  :Wow:  -       )))       ))))))

----------


## agur

> )))       ))))))


  ...   :Wow: 
"  " 8 !!!      !!! *Irusya*   !!!  :yes: 
 - 600-1000 ..
 - 300-500 ..
,  -  )))

 :yes:

----------


## Irusya

,  *agur*   ,    (     :Big Grin: ),       "!      :War: ",      ,    ))))))    :   ,   "    ",   - ,   :Smilie:  -  :    :yes:   )))))

----------


## agur

> :   ,   "    ",   - ,


 ""...  *   :Abuse:  *...?
  ,      )))

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,    :Smilie:    -,        :Big Grin: 
  ...  :Embarrassment:   ...  :Embarrassment:   :Wink:  (*agur*,   !!))))))  )))))))
     )))))))  :Wink:

----------


## agur

> )))))))





> -


*Irusya*,    ))))))))))
   ?... .."  " )))))

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,          :yes:         ""   :Big Grin:  
-,  "   "  ... - - )))))) 
  ,      -        ,  -...   ,   :Big Grin:  -)))))))
*  -  - ..*  :Embarrassment:

----------


## agur

> *  -  - ..*


"-!!!   -!!!"  :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

> "-!!!   -!!!"


   ! ,   ...
-    .       ,    ...    .

----------


## agur

> !


  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 
       )))

----------


## MaraSt

-        -   .

----------


## casual

!      -    ,    :Frown:  ..   - ""     "  "   :Frown:    " ?"  "  ?"    .     , -    ..

----------

.             ,       . :Smilie:

----------


## casual

?,.. "..      .." ()        ..,,   -   "  "   ?( ,      ,     ..   :Smilie:  ) , .

----------

, ,    ,   ,   ,  (   ).      5 ?

----------


## casual

:Big Grin:  5    - ,    2-    :yes:     -      :Smilie:

----------


## agur

> -


  :Stick Out Tongue: ...       )))...
"          "))) (. *        1965 .*)  :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,     ))))         :yes:    ))))))

----------


## agur

> ))))))


    ))),   ... -,   .  "    ",  )))...      ...-    ...    ...-,   :Big Grin: , ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ...


"" :Smilie:   " "     ))))   - ,  :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ?,.. "..      .."..., .


 ,    ))))
           ...   90   ,   ... ... :yes:   :yes:   :yes:  ,     ! :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

,*Irusya*,   ...  ...    "  "...



> ,
>    ,


    ,  ...  :Wow:

----------


## casual

> ,   ... ...


    ,      :yes:   , ..!  :Embarrassment:   :Smilie:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,*Irusya*,   ...  ...    "  "...


  ...   -     ...

----------


## MaraSt

> ...      ...


     ?  , ...   .   ,       . 
  .     .   ( -    ),     ,  ...  ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*MaraSt*,       ,    )))) ,   ? :Smilie:   ,        :Big Grin:  -, -         76.5 (,    , ?))))))  -       ) -            ))))))    *MaraSt* *agur*...      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> *MaraSt*,       ,    )))) ,   ?  ,        -, -         76.5 (,    , ?))))))  -       ) -            ))))))    *MaraSt* *agur*...


 ,   -   .   - .         ,    .      ?        ?

----------


## MaraSt

> ,  ...


agur   ,   ... :yes:

----------


## casual

?  ?   :Smilie:       ""   :yes:

----------


## adianva

*casual*,     ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*MaraSt*,   -      :Smilie:   :Wink:  -? , !  :yes:  ,    ,     ) , " "! 
casual-     .      ))))))
*adianva*,    :Wink:    ?--?)))))

----------


## adianva

*Irusya*,     ,    :Frown: 
http://preemnik2008.net/makeface/

----------


## Irusya

*adianva*,   :Smilie:  - "".-.-  .    ? :Smilie:

----------


## adianva

*Irusya*,   :yes:  " -" ,      :Big Grin:       75   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adianva

,   **   :Wink:     ,-    :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,   **      ,-


  !     .    -,     ...

----------


## Irusya

> ,   **      ,-


 )))))    ,           :Big Grin:   .... :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> )))))    ,            ....


,     ...     ?

----------


## Irusya

*MaraSt*,   :Smilie:        ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> *MaraSt*,         ,


-...

----------


## adianva

> -,     ...


**  :yes: ,   (),     ,   :yes:

----------


## casual

> .      ))))))


*        *   :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

*casual*,    :yes:       )))))     )))))

----------


## casual

* ,     ,   *   :Smilie:

----------


## adianva

*casual*,    -   :yes:        ,-     "   "**,       :Big Grin: 



> )))))


 ,  "" ,  ,   "" ,  -       :Embarrassment: ,    :Frown:  ( ?  :Wink: )

----------


## Irusya

> ,  "" ,  ,   "" ..


     ? :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------


## adianva

> ...
> ! !     !   - !
>  .


  :yes:    , ,  :Big Grin:  
,-     ,    :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

> *    *


     ?! ,  ... :Frown:

----------


## MaraSt

,  -   .     ,  ?

----------


## MaraSt

> ,  "" ,  ,   "" ,  -      ,    ( ? )


 :       !
    ,      ...
   , .      !

----------


## agur

> , ,  
> ,-     ,


,   )))))  :Wow: 



> *MaraSt*:     ,      ...
>    , .


   .  ,  , ,  ... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...


?! :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

...   ...  :Frown:      !!!  :Cool: 
*adianva*,              -!!!....  :No-no:   :Speaking:  
,  ,       - "     ""   ",     "...   :Smilie:   , ,  ...      ...  ... 
 :Embarrassment: 
!!!
!   ( ..)!... -   -        !!! ( ..    ...)))
** ,  ,    ,       ...       ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adianva

> !!!


  :Wow:   ::nyear::    .... .....   :Frown: 
    , "  " -    :Big Grin: 
         !!!      ""(     :Stick Out Tongue: )
 :Big Grin: 
        "" ,  *agur*, 
   ,    ,     , ,  :Big Grin: 
  , "  "  , ,     ,     ,   -     ,   (   ,      :Big Grin: )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nattaha

> , "  "  , ,     ,     ,   -     ,   (   ,


 :EEK!:  
!!!!!!!!!!!
  -    ... - -  ,      :Wink: 
      ...  -    ...  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ... ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nattaha

> "" ,  agur,


  :Stick Out Tongue:  ?..

----------


## agur

> agur,
>    ,


, ,   ...   (((

----------


## adianva

> 


  :Wow: 
 ""  , ,  :Wink:    ""  :Frown:      (     :Big Grin: )

----------


## adianva

> ...


*agur*,     :Big Grin:   :yes:  (  -  "",     :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Irusya

,     ,  "  " *adianva*,   ,   , *Nattaha*,      (     , -   ))))  )  :yes: , *MaraSt*,        ,         (       )  :yes: ,  *agur*, -     :Big Grin: 
   ,         (   -    "  "?)  :Smilie:  
        -! :War: 
,  -?))) !  :Big Grin:       ?)

----------


## adianva

:Wink:  " -   " :
(* Nattaha*-"....."
*Irusya*, -"  ",  
*Tasik*-"    "
   -  "   ,  - ".  :yes: 
,


> adianva,   ,   ,


,    *Nattaha* *Irusya*     ,    (  )  :Wink: 
 - , -,  " "

----------


## Irusya

> (* Nattaha*-"....."
> *Irusya*, -"  ",  
> *Tasik*-"    "
>    -  "   ,  - ".


  !      :yes:  
, ,  :Smilie:     ,  " " - ))))   ,   )))))




> - , -,  " "


:      ?      -- ...  ...  ... :yes:

----------


## adianva

> -


  ,    ( ,  ......  )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*adianva*, ,      ))))))) 
..  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## adianva

> 


  -     :Wow:    ?  :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

*adianva*, ...    ?     :yes: 
 )   ,   -  (2 - !!)-  ,     :Big Grin:  , " "  ,  ""   :Smilie:

----------


## adianva

l: 


> " "  ,


,  (-  ),  


> ""


,  , " - "  :Wow: 
,   ,   :Talk:   :Phone call:   :write:  ( ,   ,- :Wink:  
 ?    :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> l: 
>  ?


"?!"()
,     "    ",        :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## adianva

> 


....    ,   
 :Stick Out Tongue: 


> 


  :Big Grin: 



> 


 ,     " "  "" -   :Wink: 



> ...


   ,,    :yes: 
,  ... .............     :Stick Out Tongue:    ,   -   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ....    ,


"  . ,    "() ("12 ") :Big Grin:

----------


## adianva

> 


  :Big Grin: 
  ,   ""  ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 :Wink: (*   -  ,       *  :Frown: )

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, 񸸸...        , !   :Embarrassment: 
   ...    - ...   :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:    ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## MaraSt

,  - ...

    - ,   - !
     ,  ...

----------


## MaraSt

> ,   ""  ?


,     ,  .     ,   . *! -...*
    ,      .

----------


## agur

> ,  ...


 ,  - :EEK!:  



> ,      .


*Nattaha*, ,      :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> *Nattaha*, ,


! :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> !


 ,  ?!!!  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,   ,    "  "    )))))     ?  :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> ,    "  "    )))))


 ,  , ...     ))),
    -   ,   ))))



> ?


  :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  , ...     ))),
>     -   ,   ))))


  :Smilie:   2        -,         ))))




> 


*   *

----------


## agur

> *   *


   ,     "")))...   ,...
  ? - ...  ))))



> ,         ))))


    ))),    ...   ))))

----------


## MaraSt

> ,  , ...     ))),
>     -   ,   ))))


!     ?!  ?         ...
*  .  ...*

----------


## casual

, -   , !   :Smilie:   :yes:      ,    !   :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## agur

> , !       ,    !


   ...  ))), ...  )))     ...  ))))  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## casual

> ...  )))


 -     ,           :Smilie:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> 


   ?,     ...       ...   ...)))     :Wow: 

*MaraSt*  :War:  



> - ,   - !


,   -   ::flirt::

----------


## MaraSt

,  ,    

 ::flirt::   ::flirt::   ::flirt::   ::flirt::   ::flirt::   ::flirt::

----------


## Tasik

,   


    ...


  ?    
     !
    ?

...  
   ...
 ,  ,   
 , ,  

  ... !
  ,  
  ,    
 ,   ...
     ?!
 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## casual

,
    ,
 -  :
     ??  :Wink:  
()   :Smilie:

----------


## Smaili

> , -   , !        ,    !


 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,  ,    

  ,     
    !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

,   

  ,   
     ...

----------


## MaraSt

,   ...    ?!       .   ...

----------


## casual

,
     ,
   -,
    ..
     ,
   ,
     -,
      !   :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> .   ...


 , ,     ,         :yes:

----------


## Tasik

-  

,    
   !!!

----------


## casual

,
      ??!! :Smilie:

----------


## agur

> ,
>       ??!!


**agur*,    - , , ,   )))*
-  ,    ...
  ,   ...
      ,
    ...  )))

----------


## casual

?
    !
   ,
   , ?
  ,
   ,
   ...   :Smilie:   :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

*      ,   *

,  , ! 
    ! ,   .
  ,      !
* *

----------


## casual

> 


 


> 


..   ..     - ?   :Big Grin:   :Smilie:

----------


## agur

> *      ,   *





> * *


  :Super:  



> ...      - ?


, -   ...
  "  " :Confused:  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  

...    : 
    , :Frown:  * *,  , , ...  ,  ,  :Embarrassment:     ... ,  , , , , , , ... ... .        ! " :Embarrassment: 

  *      *
   !!!  :Wow:    ...    !!! :Wow:   :Abuse:   -   ...  :Wow:   :War:

----------


## casual

> -   ...


** ..   ..  :Wow: 
"!     !.." ()   :Smilie:

----------


## agur

> ** ..


... -)))...  ... -     ... -)))

----------


## MaraSt

> ** ..


  .     -   ...
    ...

----------


## Tasik

[quote]    ,
  ...  )))


   ,   , 


   ..."  "

----------


## agur

, ...   -  ,
  , ...  )))
  ,    ,
    .
    ,
    !!!
 ,   )))* *
  ,  ? :Wow:  
    ,
      ,
,... ,  )))-
     )))
   ,
,    :Embarrassment:  
 ,    :yes:  
    ?
"  "     :Smilie: ))
 ""   ,
,     Charm-,
, ...   )))) :Wow:  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> , -   ...
>   "  "


!  :Big Grin:  
*     (    "   " )  ""   " " :yes:  *
  ,      ,    ? :Big Grin:    ?     :yes:  ? :Smilie:     ?)))))

----------

,         ,  .  :Embarrassment: 
        ,    :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,         ,  .


,   .... ..     : ,         ? :Big Grin:            ,  ... :yes:

----------

*Irusya*,  ,    .   ,     :Smilie:      ,   ...    :Embarrassment: , -     ...   ... ,  ...

----------


## Irusya

**,     :yes: 
-     ,     next...
"  ..."  :Big Grin: 
 -        :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------

*Irusya*, ,  ...... ..  
 :Wow: 
 . ,    ,      ... ,    ,  ,  ...      ,  ,   ...
,    ,  ,     )))

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*, ,  ...... ..  
> 
>  .


  :Big Grin:  



> ..  ,     )))


 :Smilie:  -  ! :Big Grin:

----------

> 


,         -,  .   ,  ,  ,  ,      :Wink: 



> -  !


  ,  - ?  :yes: 
  ?

----------


## Irusya

> ,         -,  .


    ... :Frown:      ))))))





> ,  - ?


  :Smilie: 



> ?


 :    ,    ,?))))) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

, ,   :Wink: 



> 


       ...     ...  ,     ,   ... ,      ?  :Frown: 



> :    ,    ,?)))))


,  , ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> ...     ...  ,


        ""  " " , ? :Smilie: 



> ,  , ,


! :Big Grin:

----------

...

----------


## Glissando

!!!!  :yes:   !!! :Smilie:  !!  :Wow:  
... ! ! !!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  
  !  :yes:     ,       !  :Embarrassment:   :yes:  
   , , ,   :yes:  : 
      ,  ,    - - ... :Frown:  ...  ...  :Smilie:   ...  :yes:  ... ...
 .  :yes:  : 
 :yes: 
ps: ...       :"  , ..."...  ...  :yes:

----------


## agur

,   ,  ... 
...



> !!!!  !!! !!
> ... ! ! !!
>   !   ,       !
>    , , ,  :
>       ,  ,   - - ... ...  ...  ... ... ...
>  . 
>   ....


  , ...    .. .....   :Frown: 
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## adianva

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
,    "     " ,  ".  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 




> .





> 





> ...  ... ...


  :yes: (  ,   :Wink:

----------


## agur

> !...
>   ,      ,    ?  ...


  ?! :EEK!:  ,    ? ::flirt::  



> ,     Charm-,
> *, ...*


        ?))))

   .



> ...    ?)))))


"... ,    ...,  ,   ...      ,  ,   - - .-" :Type:

----------


## agur

> ,   ... ...
> (  ,


  ?  ... ... :Smilie:  
   ,  )))  :Wow:  

*adianva*,   :        - -      :Stick Out Tongue:  
*Irusya*,                                                       ! :No-no:  
*Nattaha* --   )))),         :yes:  ))))
*MaraSt*  :Talk:  
**   !!!    :Gentelmen:   :Super: 
*Tasik*    "" :Kiss:  ...   ))))
   ))))  ... :Cool:

----------


## adianva

> ,





> 





> ,   ...


.... - " "  :Wow: 
 :War: 
 :Demonstration:   :Demonstration:   :Demonstration:

----------


## adianva

* ! !!! !!!* 
     "   ** "
 :Super:  !   "     (      )!!!) :Stick Out Tongue: 
   ,  .....   ....   :Wow:

----------


## agur

> 


 -  !))))))))




> * ! !!! !!!
> ...      *


    ?!!!                                             **...      ...  ... , ,    ,   ...))) *   5- *, ...     ?)))))))




> !   "


   ?  :Wink:   ? 
    - ))))))))))

----------


## adianva

*agur*, 


> ?


    !!!!??????  :Wow: 
 ,    ,    :Frown: 




> 


  :Big Grin:   -  :Big Grin: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adianva

-
.
    "".
               "  "     ....(     ,  ,    ).
       ""(  -,.,  .)   . 
   - "        ".

----------


## agur

> 


  )))) 



> *Glissando*:                          ...      :" ...





> *Glissando*:                                 ...  . ...


   )))),   -     :yes:   :yes:   :yes:  



> *adianva*  :      !!!!??????
>  ,    ,


...       )))))... ... -  ,   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Kiss:

----------


## agur

> "...    ).
>        ""(  -,.,  .)   . "


 :slujeb:  
  ... :Type:

----------


## adianva

, 


> ...


  :Embarrassment:  



> )))),


    "- ":
"  ,  ......."()

   ,-.
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> , ...    .. .....


  ?!    ?!  - ?!

----------


## Irusya

*MaraSt*, 5   :yes:   :Big Grin:   :Wow:       - -  ,    ""  :Smilie:       " "    ""))))))) ,   ,    :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
   ,   -      " "        (  ,  :Smilie: )   :Big Grin:   - ,     ))))))
 :Smilie: 
   :   ?))))         "",   ...  :Cool: 
 -   ,     ?))))))

----------


## Tasik

> -


,       
      ?!
      (  ) 
     ... ...
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> -  !


 


   ... ...  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*, ,   :Big Grin: 
  ))))  -)))))
  -     ,   !        :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> !!!!??????


,   ,  ...

----------


## nat.e

> ?      .   ,   ,     ,   .        . ,   .     . .    .  .        .


   ""
 :Frown:  
 :Frown:

----------


## MaraSt

> ... ...


??? ???
* ,  *
!      !  , ...

----------


## MaraSt

> ,   ,  ...


 ?  ?     ... ... ...
    .   ?
*   ,  *

----------


## MaraSt

> *Tasik*,


   ,       ...,   ...   ,     . .

----------


## Irusya

*     ))))  -  --  )))))*
               ,      :yes:  ""- )))))

----------


## Tasik

!!!   
   ...  ...

    ...
   ,     

...   ...
    ...
   ...  ...
 ""   

     ...
  ,
   ,    

    ...
 ... ...

     , 
  ...

----------


## Tasik

> ?  ?


    !!!   ,  ,  ,  ....  :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> ... ...
> 
>      , 
>   ...


*    -   :Big Grin:   " !"())))))*

----------


## Tasik

, ,      !!!!  :yes:       ,          ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,        "" ))))   ,  -     "Cant buy my love",     "   "  :Big Grin: 
    )))))

----------


## Tasik

> *    -   " !"())))))*




   ...
,     ...




 - 


   -----......
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ...
> ,     ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  - 
> 
> 
>    -----......


   -  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

,   , -   
   ...
...  ...
  ?   ?

    ""
 ,  ""   ...
  ,  
  ... 
    ...
...  ...



  ...

  ?
    ,-
    !!!

----------


## agur

> ?! ...  - ?!


,     )))))))))




> ""- )))))


    ?))))))))

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,  , ,  :
   " "  :Big Grin: 
   " :Wink: "
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ?))))))))


  "     " :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> ,
>   ...


 ...   !)))
       ...
     ,
 ,    )))
 ,   ,
 -   ,
    ,
   !)))) :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,       , ,     "   ,   "? :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

,   !

, ,     

   -    

, ,     

 ,   



,  ,  , 



 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ..


  : "" ? :Wow:     , ?)))))  ! :Big Grin:

----------


## casual

> ,   "?


*  *    !  :Smilie:  
   -   .!!



> ,      ""- )))))


  -! (,      ?)   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> *  *    !


"  "!"    -  .."()



> -!


: ,          "" :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> -!


 ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


  ? :Smilie:   -  . :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ...
> 
> ...





> -*  .*


  :Abuse:  
    ,   ...
 ,    ,
     ...
     ,
   -     ... :War: 
     ,
**  ::flirt::  ))))
  ?   ? 
    ... :Embarrassment:  
 ,   
    "" :Wink:   )))

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,        ,    --  ,        ,    ,    "   "  :Big Grin:     (!)     ( -    ).. , , -  " " ,    )))))))))
, ,  .   :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ,  ,  , 
> 
>    ...


    " ", ...))))   ))))))
    ...     )))

----------


## Irusya

> ..    ...     )))


 :Wow:   ))))) 
  ,   aqur :yes:  
( ,   .. ,   :Frown:  )

----------


## agur

> aqur


*   , *  :Embarrassment: ...



> ( -    )


*     Nattah-... -  *  :Stick Out Tongue: ,    ,     ... -  ""  :Smilie:    !)))

----------


## adianva

> ... - ....   !)))


 ,   :Wink:   :Big Grin:  ,       :Stick Out Tongue: 
",    , -      ( )"  :yes: 
-:
  ""-"  "
 -"  ,"
  -** (     "" .

*     "       :Stick Out Tongue:      """

----------


## MaraSt

> "" .


 .     ... :Hmm:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...


 ,      !  ,   .




> ""


     ,       -     .




> ...


 ,     . * *.         .




> ,
> 
>     ...


     .

----------


## Tasik

> .



,    ,  ...
  ,  
 ,   , ...
,    ...
 ,   ...

 ,    
      ...

    ?

 ,    ,  ...



 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> ,    ,  ...


  :Vampire:  
*Irusya* - ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MaraSt

> 


 ...   !     ? 
* ,    *
 ,    .   - , ,      . :Wink:

----------


## casual

,           ..  :yes: 



> ?


 ,  !  :Smilie: 
 "" - ! 
 :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

> Irusya - ...


 ,    !     ,   ...
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

, -  ... :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  
 ,     
  ,  ?
** .  ::  

    ....
   ! ::flirt::   ::flirt::   ::flirt:: 
   ,
    )))))))))

 , , :
  ,    )))
, ,   
 ...  ))))

 ,    ? :No:  
 :Loved in:  ,     :Silly: ...
 - " "  )))))
 -    :Asthanos:  

  ,   ))))
     .
   ,
 :EEK!:    ""   :Smoker:  

 ,     :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
    !

   !!! :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Glissando

....  .... !!!  !
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## MaraSt

,  !
     !
  ?! ,   ?!
   ...*   , *

    ?
 :Abuse:  

,  ,   
     .
,   ** 
    . . :Love:

----------


## MaraSt

,   !
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...&goto=lastpost

----------


## casual

, -   ,  ,   !  :Embarrassment: 
     -    :Wow: 
   ..   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*MaraSt*,   ,  )))))  ,     ,    ..   )))  -  ""   -,      :Big Grin:     -    :Smilie: 
,     "" ,       ? :Big Grin:   ,   ))))
PS:Aqur-	 :Super:

----------


## MaraSt

. .(    ). ,  ,  .  .  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ... .


,      ))))



> .. ,  .


 :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ,      ))))


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,      ))))


 ! , ...

      "". :Frown:

----------

> "".


,    *MaraSt*,   ?     ,       .

----------


## agur

> ,    *MaraSt*,   ?     ....


   " "))))    ...   -?)))

----------


## Irusya

" ! :Smilie:    -      -   -      :yes:              -  !  ,      ( ,     )   :Big Grin: "
casual-  - ! :Smilie:

----------


## casual

> "".


   !!!!    !!
  , -  !  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

:EEK!:  
  ,  , -? :Wow:     , ,  ???  :Razz:

----------


## agur

> ,  , -?    , ,  ???


- ,   :Big Grin:  
Glissando,    II,    ,   ,   ,     ,     ...  ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ...  ?


...    ...  ....  ... ()  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,            )))))) - ""   :yes: 
... ,   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,            )))))) - ""


...- ... ...  :yes:       ... , ,   ,    ...   ... ...

----------


## Glissando

..... ....           ... :yes:   :yes:   :yes:  
  ....  ...  , ...  :yes:

----------


## agur

> ...    ...  ....  ... ()


    20-  81-,  ?  :Wow:  

   ,    



> ... ...


     - ))))

----------


## agur

> ..... ....           ...   
>   ....  ...  , ...


  :Wow:   ... -    ...  )))))
  -????? :EEK!:

----------


## agur

"  :   "



> 180-200  -    (, ).
>      15  28...  ... **  ...   ...*   -  .*..





> ,   8      ...


   " " :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
**  ????)))) :Wink:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> ... , ,


       ?!!!        ?! :Wow:  




> -?????


 ......  ...
    ,     ...

,       ,    :Hmm:  -    .

----------


## MaraSt

> ,    *MaraSt*,   ?     ,       .


 :EEK!:   ?!   ? *    ...*

----------

.  .      ,      ,    , 3    ,     (  :Wow: ,  )              -,    .

----------


## Tasik

> ,    MaraSt,   ?     ,       .


,    .    ... ,          ....  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 
,      ....    ,  ,  ,  ...  :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

,       ? :Smilie:   : -  , -    , Aqur- , MaraST-    (   )      , ? :Smilie: 
* , ,   *

----------


## GoticQueen

!      ,        :Smilie:     !
 -  ,         ()       ,    4           .      ,       ,     .     ,   ,          .      ,        13 ,        ,    .      ,   .
      ,                .
.
 ,

 :Smilie:   :Cool:

----------


## Tasik

> -    ,


     ?!     ,  ......
    ......   ...  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ?!


  :Wink: 



> ,  ......


  :Smilie: 



> ......   ...


!   - ! :Big Grin:

----------

*GoticQueen*,      "".

----------

*Irusya*,    ,      , 1500-2000 .  1 .   - .

----------


## Glissando

> .


!
 ,     - .     (  ),         .
         .



> ,    *
> 
> 
> 
> , 
>     **


* 
**        . , "", , "  .
 .    ,   . 
  -   .      ,     -    .  :Wow:  
ps:   -  -      ? ...   ...

----------


## Irusya

** ,   :Big Grin:   :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> ps:   -  -      ? ...   ...


   ""-? :Smilie:       " ,  "))))))
 :yes:      "  " :Big Grin:    ,      ...)))))

----------


## Tasik

> !   - !





> !!!
> 
> Irusya,    ,      , 1500-2000 .  1 .   - .



 , ,       ...    ,   ... ...!!!
   ...    ...   ...    ...
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ,



!!! ,   !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GoticQueen

Glissando !!!   ...   )))   :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> !!! ,   !!!


 -  :Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

,   ,   -  ,   ....      ... ...   !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*, " "- ,    ? :Smilie:  *  *

----------


## Tasik

!     !   , !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> !     !   , !


     ? :Smilie:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## casual

> ...


* ,   ..*
    -  ..  ???   ??  !   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> * ,   ..*


* 02  -    :yes:  *

----------


## Tasik

> ?





    ,-
   ...
  ... 

 , ,  
   !!!



  ...


   ...
  ...
   ,   

      ,
...  ...
 ,   

 ,  , ...
   ...
 :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*, ,  ,  :Smilie: 
,    ?  :Cool:  
  "  /: "    :Wink:

----------


## agur

> ?


 ,))))


  ))))

----------


## Tasik

> "  /: "



     ,     ,  ... ,         :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 


   ...  ,  ,      (  )

----------


## Tasik

> ))))


 !  

   ...
   !!!


 ...   ...
,   !!!

   ...
 ,    
    ...  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## agur

> ,
> ...  ...


  ? ...
  ,
** ,))))
   -   ! :Wow:  



> *Glissando*: ...    ...   ...  ...

----------


## Tasik

,


  ...

   ,
     ?
  !!!!  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## agur

_  #2438_ 
                                                                                                                                                                    ,
   ,
   -  
 , )))))

----------


## agur

> ,    ?


 ,   )))),.... **   -  ? :Wink:

----------


## Tasik

> **  -  ?



.........,  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

#2438
   ,
   ,
  -  
 , )))))





,  --- 
-, ,  
  , ,

----------


## MaraSt

> ,





> ))))


,  ....




> 


       .  ,   ...    ,   - ... :Hmm:

----------


## Tasik

> ,   - ...


,        ,   ,    :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
 ,         ?!      ????
!!!  MaraSt    !!!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## casual

> 02


,     02..     !
 * *
 :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,   - ...


 !   ,    .   ,   ?  , 5- ,        .       ?     .

----------

> 


   ,     ,    ,       ,    .

----------


## MaraSt

> ????


    ,   agur 


> ,))))


  ...  -...,    ,  casual   ** ,              .

 ,   ! -  


> , 5- ,        .


 -    !          " "().      ...

----------


## agur

> ,   agur


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :



> , ,      -
> 
>    -  
>    VIP- ?
> 
> **,* ,*  ,
>  ,  ,
> -, "  " -
>    -   
> _( .35  1034)_


   ,
     ?  :Hmm:  
   ,   ...
 :Gentelmen:  
*MaraSt*,        -
  " "!
    " " ::flirt::   ::flirt::  
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

[QUOTE=agur;51491954
  " "!
    " " ::flirt::   ::flirt::  
 :Stick Out Tongue: [/QUOTE]

 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:  
      ! .

----------


## Cepera

,      ,     .     ?

----------


## agur

> ,      ,     .     ?


     ))))
 :Frown:  ...  
,   ))))

----------


## Irusya

*     ""  ... :Type:  ,     ,      *  :Big Grin:

----------

, ,    ,            . *   2-   "" 5000- ,    ...*

----------


## Irusya

> *   2-   "" 5000- *


,  "" :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> *   2-   "" 5000- ,


,      "" ))))))))

----------


## adianva

> 


-     -  :Wow: 
          -,    ( - -)  :Wink:      ,    ,     . :Razz:  
 :Confused:    -  :Wink: ,    :Type:  
 :yes:   :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:  (   **   :Frown:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,      ,     .     ?


   .    !  .           .

----------


## MaraSt

> , ,    ,            . *   2-   "" 5000- ,    ...*


  !        ,     !
adianva,        ...  ?! :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

> - ,(


Irusya,       :"   ,  /,  ,   ".
    ,     ?

----------


## agur

> 


WC   ?    ?       ))))


> -     -


*adianva*,   ....  ,     ?    -    ?)))) 




> -...    ...  -


     ... ... ...
  !!!
         " ":     ,          (. )...     ""  ,    ,       ... ...   ...        .
   ,  ...       ,      ))))

----------


## agur

> .    !  ....


 :7:  
      MaraSt,      :yes:

----------


## adianva

> ....  ,


    " "     :Wow: 
**  :Big Grin: 
 :Frown:  ,   ,     
 :Stick Out Tongue: 
  ,  

   -

 "WC   ?    ?"
    .
"    " ()

----------


## MaraSt

> 


 !     ,  ... .     .




> ,  ...       ,      ))))


  ...

----------


## MaraSt

> ,


   ! !   (  ).

----------


## agur

> !


 ! ()



> !   (  ).


-...  ,        ...          :Embarrassment: ....  
  ,       ...    ,   -  ....
- ))))).... 
 , ? :yes:  
"   ,


  ")))  :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

> ")))


  ? :Hmm:

----------


## Glissando

> ?


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  ...    ...

----------


## MaraSt

,    ...    ?  :Big Grin: 
      ?  .

----------


## Tasik

> ,      "" ))))))))


  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: p  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> -     -



   ?  ?  :Cool:

----------


## Tasik

> .    !  .           .



    ...     :Grenade:

----------


## Tasik

> !     ,  ... .     .





> ...





> ?


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  ---!!!   ,   ?! ׸   .    ...   ... ...        - - ...  :yes: 
!!!   ,  ?     !!!    ...  !   ,     :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,  :  , ,  !!!   :Love:    !!! ::   ::   ::

----------


## MaraSt

> ,  :  , ,  !!!     !!!


 !  ! !!!!!! ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MaraSt

> ...


Tasik,    !

----------


## MaraSt

> !!!   ,  ?     !!!    ...  !   ,


!!!  -   ...   ....

----------


## Irusya

> ,  :  , ,  !!!


   -))))))))

----------


## Tasik

> -))))))))


, !!!     8 !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,   -       ! :Smilie: 
*- -   1 )))))))))))*

----------


## Irusya

> Irusya,       :"   ,  /,  ,   ".
>     ,     ?


  :Wink: 
   ))))
 "    ",     )))))))

----------


## adianva

> ?  ?


   , "   " ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adianva

> !!!   ,  ?     !!!    ...  !


 ,     :Wow:  -  ,  -     :Frown:  



> ...    ,  -


  :Wink: 
   "  "    :Frown:   -   :Embarrassment: (**  " "     :yes: )

----------


## adianva

> , !!!     8 !!!


 ,  !   :Big Grin:           (     :Wink: )
   ,      " ",   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  !


", - "() :Big Grin:  



> ,      " ",


.. ... :Wink:        )))))))
    ? :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> , "   " ,


 !       ?!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> -


 , !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

!!!      2488   :yes: 
,   :Embarrassment:  "  "()   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ,  !        (    )


  !!!           !!!      ,     ...  !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adianva

> !   (





> , !!!


  :Wink:       "   "  :Wink:

----------


## Tasik

> "()


 
   ...
  ,  
   ...
, ,  
     !



  ,   

    ...  (    ,   !!!!)  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> "   "


 ,    !!!  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,   
> 
>     ...


*    -         :yes:  *

----------


## Tasik

> -         *



 ,  - ...     ,   ,  !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adianva

*"!!! ,   !!! "(* 2424)

 :Wink:   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

*adianva*,   ,  " "-  ...  :Big Grin:  , )))))))
 -    :Smilie:

----------

> !!!   ,  ?


  ,  ,  ...

----------


## agur

> ,  " "-  ...  , )))))))


  ,   ,
    ...
  ,   
   ?  :Confused:  

 :No:  
*   *)))))
   **  ::flirt::   ::flirt::   ::flirt::  


!   !!!
    !
 :War:  
 :Redface:   :Redface:   :Redface:  

   ,  ,
 :Big Grin:  
** ,  :Rotate: ...,  
-...   .

**,   ,
*   *
  , :Gentelmen:  
  -     :Type:  
    -
 :Love:  
  ,  ,
   )))

**-  **                                                                                                          ,
    ,
    ""))))
    ,                                                
.... - ?)))))
    :
 ! ! ! ! ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nattaha

*agur*, !!!!! -  -...  :Super:   ::  
   10  -,  ...  #2499!!!  :Big Grin:  !!!! ,    :yes:  
 -   - ...   --...           :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

*     ""   ,   aqur   ,    *  :Big Grin: ** ,  ...   ,      " "))))))    ))))) ,     "  (),        (  - )))))"  ,   :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,  ,       ...   :yes:         -, , ,    ,      *Irusya*, ? ,  ....  :Wink:

----------


## Nattaha

- ...




> "   "


 -   :EEK!:    ... :Hmm:

----------


## agur

> ,   aqur


  ,    ...      :Frown: ...    ?((((((                                                   - ,      :yes: ...      ))))))))))

----------


## Nattaha

-   ...    ..  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
  - ?! , ,      :Big Grin:  
    ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> ,  ....





> -  ...


*Nattaha*,    ...   ))))

----------


## agur

> - ?! , ,      
>     ?


..-...      :Super:

----------

*Cepera*,    ,      *MaraSt*, ,   .     . *Glissando*,     . /  ,      ...

----------

> - ?! , ,


      .
  ,      ,  

  , **,

----------


## Irusya

> ,    ...     ...    ?((((((


 -    ,? :Smilie:  ,   ""     "    "? :Big Grin:    "",   ?))))   , ,  ,?) ,  	 :War: 
-,  ""    ,? :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

> -,  ""    ,?


-!!!!......- ?....   :Big Grin:   :Wink: 
  ,   "" ()  ...     :Embarrassment:  , ? 
 :Stick Out Tongue: 
, .  . ,  ,    .... .   ...    ... 
 ...-  ,     ...
  -  - ??????????????????? , *Irusya*  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## Nattaha

> ,     ( ,  )


  - ...  :Cool:  ..   :Embarrassment:     - ,     :Wink:

----------


## adianva

> - ???????????????????


  ?  ... ....    :Wink: 
 , ,  ,     :yes: 
 :Wow: 




> 


,      :Frown:  
 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
   (  ),    (    ** ,  



> !   !!!
>     !


.....
 " "    :Frown:

----------


## adianva

"" .  :yes: 

       ,  ,
         ,
      , ** 
        .
        ,  ,
         ,
      , ** 
     -    :yes:  

**(   ... :Wink:   ... :Frown:  .   :yes:  
(,  , ...    ....  :Stick Out Tongue:  )
 (  "  ), (  ),  (--),  ,  . :Big Grin:  
 :Stick Out Tongue:      (   ...    .. ..-...   :Wink:  )  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> -!!!!......- ?....


  :yes:   :Wink: 



> ..  ,   "" ()  ...


         "  "       "  "?	 :War:     ()  ! :Big Grin:  



> , .  .


  :Smilie:        ))))))



> ...-  ,


   ?!       :Wink:    " " )))))



> -  - ??????????????????? , *Irusya*


...     :Big Grin:  
  ?!	 :War: 
   ,?))))))))))        :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> (   ...    .. ..-...   )


,     -   :yes:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nattaha

-... , , ....

----------


## Glissando

.......
 ...   ....   ...   .... ..  ,  ,   ....   ...  ... 
  -      ....  -   ...  -   ...  -   ..  -     ... 
.. ...  ...
... ,   ....  - ,  -...
 ...  ...    ..
!!! !!! !! -- !!! !!!!!
 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  
, ... 
    ... ...    !  :Super:  
 ... ...... -... 23 ... :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
  .....

----------


## agur

> .......
>  - ,  -...
> 
>     ... ...    !  
>   .....


  :Redface:   :Smilie:  :Sun:

----------


## Irusya

> -      ....  -   ...  -   ...  -   ..


   "  "     ,      - , 



> .....


 :Big Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## adianva

> 


  :Wink: 

 :Super:  (   - ? ) :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> (   - ? )


"" -      KFOR    .      (    )...         ,    ,   -  ..   . :yes:

----------


## agur

> ,    ,   -  ..


  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,  ,    ,      ,        (2522)-, , !	 :War: 
    ,  ,  !!	 :War:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,  ,    ,      ,        (2522)-, , !


... ,  ,    ? ?  :Wow:  
  ...     ...  ... :Confused:  



> ,  ,  !!


   ....     ...    ...     , ...     ...     ...  :Hmm:  ..   ... :yes:    ...  :yes:

----------


## agur

> ....    ...


  :Razz:  ,  -  ? :Wow: 
...   ...
    )))))))

----------


## adianva

**!   :yes: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> ...     ...


,           "   :yes:  "



> ....     ...


  :   ,  ,    ..... :Big Grin: 
     " "?)))) -  :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> ,           "   "


 ,,   -   ...



> :   ,  ,    .....


  ... 



> " "?)))) -


    .    :yes: 
ps:      .. (     "" ),  -  ... ...     ... 
  ...    .....  :yes:

----------


## casual

*    -  ,  *   ,(   ,!)     !!!!(     ) 
:  ( - 1.)     !  :Embarrassment:  , ,    :Wow: 
   ?  ??!! ????

----------


## Irusya

> ,,   -   ...
>   ... 
>     .   
> ps:      .. (     "" ),  -  ... ...     ... 
>   ...    .....


-      -  :yes:

----------


## agur

> *    -  *  - 1.)-     !


 


> , ... 
>     ... ...    !  
>   .....


..-...-...



> ,,   -   ...
>   ...    .....





> !!! !!! !!


-    ? :Wow:   :War:   :War: 




> -  ... ...


**   :Embarrassment:  ,   *casual*,    !!! :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

> ?  ??!! ????





> - ???????????????????





> ?! ,    ????





> ? ?





> " "?))))





> -- !!!





> ????


.....

----------


## Tasik

> ... ...    !


 :Love:

----------


## Glissando

...    ,  -   !  :yes:                ,         " "...      :" ?" :Wow:  , " ?" :Wow:  ,  "  ?" :Wow:  ....  ....  :yes:  
 ....    ...  ! :yes:   :yes:   :yes:  
"  !   ,  ,  !" () !  !  :Smilie:   :yes:   :1:

----------


## Irusya

> ...      :" ?" , " ?" ,  "  ?" ....


 ... :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ...


  "", ..  :Frown:  
,      ""...  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> "", ..


  :Kiss:

----------


## Glissando

> 


 ,    :"-, , "...   , -...  ... ... :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Tasik

...   ...     ,  !!!!   !!!

...   ,   
 ,   
,    

  ,   

 ,   ...


  ,   
     ?!

   ...
 ,   , 




   ...


...  ...  
   ...



   ...
  ,   


    ...



   ...

    ,   , 
    ...
...    ...


 ,   
   ..

----------


## agur

*Tasik*,  :Super:  



> ...    ...
> 
> 
>  ,


   -... ,
    ...)))
 ?...   - ,
    ))))
    ,
 :No-no:  
   ,
     . ::condom::  
   ,
  -"  ",
, ,  - ,
  ...- "" )))) :Rotate:  
 **,  ,
 ,  ... )))
  :
"    ,
  " :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

Aqur!!!  :Rotate:

----------


## Tasik

,    
 ,     
       ...



   ...


   , ,    
    ...

    ...
 :    
      ...



   ...

  ,      
  ,   
    ...

----------


## Glissando

, ! , !  :Dezl:   :Rotate:   :Super:

----------


## Tasik

> :
> "    ,
>  "


 







, Aqur,    


   .



   .
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

*Tasik*,  -!!!  :Wow: 



> 


 -   ,
 -    ...

 :Love:     )))
*    ?
   ?*
 -   -
 :Wow: .
 ,    ...  :Gentelmen:  
   -   ,  :Smoker: 
     ,
,  ...   .
*     *
     ...
 :Talk: ...     :Silly:  ,
 :Embarrassment:   ::condom:: ))))

----------


## adianva

**
,26  2008        

                       .
            ,   .

 ,         :Big Grin: (    ,      :Frown: )

----------


## agur

> 


  -,  ,
    , ::flirt::  
  - ,    ( :Ass: ) :Help!:  ))))
  ,    :Confused: 
  "",  ,
   .
     ())))
   .
  ,   ,
 :Drug:  )))))
,  ... "",
 ""... , ...    :Ill:  ))))

----------


## adianva

> **


      ,         :yes: 

, :Frown:             "   "    :Embarrassment:  ,
     .("  ", -  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## Tasik

> ,    ...
>    -   ,


,  ,   



    - 





-    
  ,     
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> ,        (    ,     )


,    ... !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> .("  ", -  )


  ,  ...   ...  :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

> ""... , ...  ))))


   , ,  ?!


     !!!




 , ,    

  ,   ,

----------


## agur

> ,   ,


  ...   ?* *
  - ? :Redface:  
       ,
 ""  !
   ,

, ,   ,
  ... ,  !
   ,   ,
 :Stick Out Tongue:   ...    :Wow:  ,
 ...   ,
  , ...  .)))))
    ,
    -   ,
 ! ""  ...
  , ...  ))))))

----------


## Irusya

> ,


! :Smilie: 
 ?   :yes:  
   ""   :Embarrassment:  
"-"- ,
 :Big Grin:   (   :Wink:  )

----------


## agur

> , ,  ?!


 ,*Tasik*,     :War:  
  ...  ...... :Ill:  
 :Razz: ...      )))))))

----------


## Irusya

> ..      )))))))


   -  :Big Grin:  
 ?!     ? :Wow:

----------


## agur

> *Irusya*: !
>  ?...
>   (   )


  , Irusya,     - ?
 ? -   !)))))

----------


## agur

> **
> ,26  2008        
> 
>                        .
>             ,   .
> 
>  ,    ...





> ,    ... !!!


 ,   ** **   ::flirt::   ::flirt:: ,    ))))

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ** **   ,    ))))


 
  ,      
   ,    
     !?


  ,     ,
    ,
  .   .

 ,   ,  ..
   , ,   
   , , ..
   .

 ,    
   ,-     

       !

 ,   
       !
   ,    
  .    

 , -     

   .   , ,
, ,   


  ,   컅
 , ,  
      !

----------


## agur

> , ,   ,
>   ... ,  !   )))))))))))


! !!!
 ! - "", - !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> !


 !  !   ,            !

----------


## Tasik

> !


   ...       :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

Glissando!!! !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ,   
...     

   ...
,     

,    
   ...

 ,  
, ,   
     ...
  ,   
  ,    

 ,   ...
 ,   


  -  ...



,      ...
 , ,  
,    

,  ,   ...


, ,  




    ...
 ,   

  ,     
  ,

----------


## Tasik

,Tasik,      


Aqur,  ,     


, ,  

, 

,  




 ,   


   ,

    -



   ,












 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

,   

,  




  - new 







,    


  - ,   

  ,   



  :     ⻅


    ..

----------


## agur

*Tasik* :Super:  ,     ,
   ,
   .....,
 -   .
      ,
:   ,
    ,
    .
* ,   
    *
    ,
   .
  ,   ,
    ,

    . :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,   ,
>     ,


     ! *agur*, 1   !

----------


## casual

..!   :Smilie:     !!!!!  :Wow:  -!!!
 ,  ,
    ,
    -
  -    ! 
 :yes:  
    -      :Smilie: 
  !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

!!!!! !  :yes: 
,           2007   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin: 

 , ,   - - ....  :Wink: 
       ,       :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,           2007


        26.02.2008



> -  
>  ?!     ?


     ....   -     ,   ,  ,   ,         3 ,     :Wow:  
 ....    -   ...... "" ...  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

-  *Glissando*,     :Big Grin: 
  (!)     ?!  ,      ,      (  ),  (!)      ! 	 :War:  8   !!!   () (!)?	 :War:     "...   ,         "?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> -  *Glissando*,       (!)     ?!


..()  :Abuse: ...  ()  :Dezl:  ...    ()  :yes sir:  ...
 () :Sun:  ..  ()  :Kiss: 
 :OnFire:

----------


## Glissando

...
",      ...." ()

----------

> (  )


,  ,     !    ,   ? 

*  30   .   , ,   3-  ,   ,   .*

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ,     !    ,   ? 
> 
> *  30   .   , ,   3-  ,   ,   .*


   ....  ...  ...
 -   ,  -   ... ....     ... - ...  ....     ...
    ... ...  ...    ...  ...   .... (,   ,  ..)...     ... ...  , ,       .......
!   ... ... ... ... -...  ... ... ... ...      ....  ...   ... ...  - ... ....  !!!     ....       .... ...           ... ...      ,     !!!

----------


## agur

> ,   .


 -???  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
   ??? :War:   :War:   :War:

----------


## Tasik

> ,      ,



, ---,    ....?!  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> ",      ...."


  ,    
 ,  , ,   
   !!!





    ...
       ...
 -   ...
 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> , ---,    ....?!


* ,    :        " "   -    :Big Grin:    ,  )))) -  - ""   )))) :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:   *

----------


## MaraSt

> -  - ""   ))))   *


    :          ! * *.
,  , !

----------

> 


    ?    .             . 



> ???


 !?            .



> - ...  ....     ...


 !      ,  -   . *     *

----------


## Irusya

> ...            .


 !       ! :Smilie: 
  -  ""  ))))    :yes:

----------

-    .        ...

----------

> ""


- ? *Irusya*,    ,   20%,  ,       .

----------


## Tasik

> .


  ,       , -,   ...

----------


## agur

> *Tasik*:                                                                      ...
>  -   ...





> ** :                                             !


    ,       ?
, -,      ,  -  -...  - ...    ?   :Wow:

----------


## agur

... ,
 ,    ,
     ,
  .  
     ,
    ,
      #2582
  ,  )))
  " ")))), 
  ,   ...
    " ",
   -   )))
    ...
    ...
      ,
      ))))

----------


## Tasik

,   
 ,  ,  

   ...
  - 
  ,   

     ...



  , , ...

  "" 

    ...

  ""  

    ...

 ...  
    ""
   ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


 !     ,   *Irusya* ,   .

----------


## Glissando

> .  
>      ,
>     ,
>       #2582
>   ,  )))
>     ...
>     ...


   ,

     - ? ! !
      ?

   ?   ר???
   - ? 
!  -     !
     , ̨!

    !
,   

   !


...
  ...  ..
:"  ""...
 -...
..." "? :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ""


   ...
   ...
   ...   ...
 ....
..... ...
...   ..... !  :yes:   :Kiss:

----------

> "  ""...
>  -...
> ..." "?


 , !

----------


## agur

> ...
>    ...
> ...
>  ....
> ..... ...
> ...


,   ... :EEK!:   ... 
     ))))

    ?))))

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ...  ... 
>      ))))
> 
>     ?))))


 ...  ...  ...
 ... ,  ... ...
    ...    ...
 ...  ...
 -  **,   -  !  :EEK!:

----------


## agur

> -  **,   -  !


                                                                      ... :Frown:  
-...   ...... 
    ,
      ? :Wink: 
    , 
   ,   ...
   -   ,
 ...
     !!! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
 :Wow:

----------


## agur

> :"  ""...
>  -...
> ..." "?


*    *... 
   ,  .
     ""-
" "     :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ... 
> -...   ...... 
>     ,
>       ?


   - !   
  -    ...
  ,-   - ...
...   ...
...... ... 
!!!!
  !!!!
 ...
 ... 
 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> ""-
> " "


  ... ... ... ...
   ...    ......
" "  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  
  ... ...,  " "
" "... :Wow:  
" "!  :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

:Embarrassment: 
.. -...
  ,  --!(   :Wink:  )  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
   (  ) :
- -    (-,  , )      :yes: 
-   ,    ,    . ........ -  !!! (  , ,  ,             :Wink: )
-        -----... (      , 1-, 2- -.....   :Cool: )......

P.S.  .  . 
, ..........
!!
 :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> - -    (-,  , )


 :No: 
        ? :Smilie:     ? :Big Grin:  



> ..-  !!!


 :Big Grin:  



> (  , ,  ,            )


 - ,      ,   -     ,    .    :yes:  



> -        -----...


  :Frown: 



> 


   ,    ?))))

----------


## Nattaha

:Hmm:   :Type:    ,  ,       :Big Grin:       (-,       :Stick Out Tongue: )... 
  -   ... -   ,         ,  ,    ""     ,      -    :Stick Out Tongue:  ...     ,  ...  :Cool:  

--     ,    !!!    ! (,  ...   :Frown: ...)

----------


## agur

> ... ...,  " "
> " "...
> " "!


 .... ?
,   !!!,  !!!
 :No-no:  
  "",    ""-
  , 
 ... ...   )))) :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ...   ""     ,      -    ...


,     ,           ? :Smilie:

----------


## agur

> ,    ?))))


     ,      )))... ,...    ...  ... 
 !     :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> ,      )))... ,...    ...  ... 
>  !


...  ,     ,       ...    - ...  -  ... ,   ,      ... ...    ...   ...   ,    "    "....

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,    ,     -         ?	 :War: 
?	 :War:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,    ,     -         ?	
> ?


 ?  -, ...  ...      ... ......

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,         :Big Grin:   ))))))

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,          ))))))


"     ..." ()
...           ... ...  ""...  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, ---....   :Smilie:     -    :yes:  ...   -      :Wink: ... !     ("  ") -      ,        ..   :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> *Irusya*        ..


,     ,    ... ...  ,    -  ...  ...

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,  , -   ,   -   ...  :Embarrassment: 
 ,    ...   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:   :Wink:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,    ...


   .    .

----------


## Tasik

,-

 ,    
   ...
  - 
    ...

   ff...
 ,    


......   ...



,     ...


   ""

   3- 




 -  
 ,  
   ...
 , 


  !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

*,  -  ""     ...*
..       ,           ( , ? :Smilie: )        :yes:      "       ,     "  (-     ,     )))))       :Big Grin: ).  : ,  ""-   !      -    ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> 


-  !      ... -...  ,    )))..." "  ...)))
     .




> !


   ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> 


  !!!

----------


## Irusya

" ,    ..."  :Big Grin: 
    , ? :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

, , ,      ?!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> , , ,      ?!


  ""    :Smilie:     ,   :yes:   :Big Grin: 
         ))))))))       " ")))))))))

----------


## Tasik

> ""       ,  
>          ))))))))       " ")))))))))


,    !!!    ,       ...  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,    
    ,-  


  ,     
  ,     


 ,   

,   



,  ,    



  ,   





 ::flirt::   ::flirt::   ::flirt::

----------


## Irusya

> ...
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:   :Big Grin:  
     ))))))
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tasik

> ))))))


  ????  :Cool:

----------


## MaraSt

8 ?!   .      -  . 
    . ---  .   :yes: 
  -    -   -  -  !  :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,


       ...().

,   ,           !     . ::flirt::

----------


## Glissando

> ...().,   ,


  :EEK!:

----------


## Tasik

> . ---  .


  ,   FF !!!    *--- *     :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: 


, 



   ?-     





  ,  
,    
  ,   

  ,   
   !!!




  ,    
 ,    


  ,      
 :    
 ?    

      ?!
   ,

----------


## agur

> 8 ?!   .      -  . 
>     .


   ...        ))))...
     ,    ?)))))

----------


## agur

> ,


 ... !
     -
  ...
 :Embarrassment: 
   ,
   :
, , -
   -  .



> ,


   , 
!!!   ?
 ,

 :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,    ?)))))


...    ....

----------


## agur

> ...    ....


   ,  ...   )))))

----------

!

----------


## Tasik

> ... !
>      -
>  ...
> 
>    ,
>    :
> , , -
>    -  .



   - !   
  -    ...
  ,-   - ...
...   ...  :Smilie: 




  ,

----------


## agur

> !


 ,   ? :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> **


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
    ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ...






    ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ...   )))))


 ,  ,    ,   ,      !  :EEK!:  
 ,     ,     ,         :Wow:

----------


## agur

> ,  ,    ,   ...


    ?
... "     "))))

----------


## Glissando

> ?
> ... "     "))))


        ...    ...

----------


## agur

> ...
>     ...


                                ))))


    ,
    ,
    .
  ,
  .

    :
    ,
     ,
   !
   ,
   !
  ,  ,
    !

 -   ,
      ,
,    -  !
      !
    ,
   ,  ,
     ,
    ,
**    ,
    ,
_     !_ :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> ...   ...


 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  
     ...
,    ))))

----------


## Tasik

Aqur!!!!!! 5  :Super:

----------


## Tasik

Aqur 
 - 


 ,  




,   





    !


  ,

----------


## agur

> Aqur!!!!!! 5


 ,   ,  ... :Embarrassment:  ,     )))))

----------


## MaraSt

> !  
>    ,


 !      ! :Big Grin:  

               .
,    ! :yes:

----------


## agur

> !      !


  -""-kiss  :Kiss:

----------


## Glissando

> !      !


  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

"-" -     ,     *Glissando* )))))))
   "",  ,      ? :Smilie:  
-  ,  ,      - ,  "-"  -    :Big Grin: 
*       ...      .  (!)  ,        ))))*  :yes:   :Type:

----------


## Tasik

> (!)  ,        ))))*



!  ,    !!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> !  ,    !!!!


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> 


 ,     ,   ,   ,      ...  !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 

    !!!!!! !!! ..   , 8 !!! , ,   !!! ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,      , ,      ... 
    ,  ..  :Big Grin: 
   " "!  :yes:       500     ,     " .."  :Wink:

----------


## Tasik

> Tasik,      , ,      ...


 ,   ...  ...   ...    ...   , ,  ?!   ,   ,  , ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> 


  )))     :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> " "!


   ...      )))

----------


## Tasik

> )))


     ...  --  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## umka8-0

Tasik.......    )))

----------


## umka8-0

Aqur!!!!!!

----------


## Tasik

> Tasik.......    )))
> __________________


   14      7   ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## umka8-0

:Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> 


,       ... , ,    ,   ,        :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> 14      7   ,


  :Frown:  ... Tasik-   :Big Grin:  

    -
 :Vampire:  
 "Mors"   
  : :Wow:  )))
 , 
  ,
  ,
    .


 :Stick Out Tongue:  
   ""

    ,

  ...
*    *))))

ps: _ 
, 
_
  - Mors - , , ;
  - Valetudo - , ,  ;

----------


## Tasik

> ... Tasik-


 ,    ,    
     ,     ?!

         ,
   -  
    ,  
 , , ,      
  ,     
    ,     
 ,       
  , ,       
   ,     

   ,    
      ,  

   ,     
   ,  - ,  
,  ,      
    ,     
 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*  ,  ,   *agur* *Tasik*,  " "	 :Type:    (          ))))),   ,  -    *  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

,   
 ,    




˸  ,   
  ,   
˸     
 ,  !!!


 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## casual

> 


* *   ,  ?   :Wink:  



> " "


   !     !!  :Wow: 
  ,   8 ??  ,   !!   :yes: 
  !!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

. ׸    
, ,  
,  ,   








    ?!
 :yes:

----------


## Tasik

...


 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> ,    ,    
>      ,     ?!


   ,   ,   ,
,  ,    , ...

,*-,  ,      * :Dezl:  
    , ...  :yes:  
   ,  "   " :Embarrassment:  
    ,    ,
*Tasik*    ))) :Redface:  



> ,     
>  ,       
>   , ,       
>    ,


   ,     ...
  ,  , ... ,...  )))
    ,     ))))
     *     ... *)))
   ,     ,
  , ))))   ))))
  , ,   
        .
 ,      ,
 ))),   :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:  

-       ,
      ))))
 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> 8 ??  ,   !!


 *!!!!! :Super:   :Super:   :Super:  
?! 
   *    , *. ,  !    !!! ::   :Kiss:   :Silly:   :Sun:  
 !

----------


## Tasik

> Tasik    )))


 ,  



    ...    
 ...   ...
  ,  ,      
     ,  ...__ ...
 ,     
  , ,   " "

  ...     
    ,       :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> . ׸    
> , ,


 
 ,   
     ,
    .
 .

   , , ,
  ,
  ,  
   ...

   .
   - ..

    ?


 :   !

 , !!!
 !
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
 ...

----------


## Tasik

> !
> 
>  ...


, ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

,     ,   ...
,   .
   ))),   
  , ...
  ,  
 ,    ...
  MaraSt  ,    ,
 , ,     !
,   ,                                                      ,    !
 ,    ,
  ,    ...
     ,
      ))))

----------


## MaraSt

!!!!!!!!!! !!!   !      !

----------


## agur

> ?
> 
> 
>  :   !


  ,   ...
, :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:     )))))
     ,
    ""))))
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> !!!!!!!!!! !!!   !      !


, ,   ff   Aqur!!!   ,   ,    ....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Cepera

.  :Big Grin:  


   , 
    : 
   , 
 -    
 -   ... 
  , , ?

   ? 

  ... 
?   ? 
 ? ... 
 ,  ... 
 ,     ... 
 ..????
 ??? 
 ...    . 

,   ', 
   , 




 ...  ...   . 



  ! 
    !

----------


## agur

*Tasik*,   "  " -      ,       :Wow:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

*Cepera*,  !!!   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

,    


     !!!



    ...

 :Smilie:

----------


## agur

> *!!!   ,  ?*     !!!    ...  !   ,


 ,   ... :Big Grin:  
 ?)))))

----------


## Tasik

> ,   ...
>  ?)))))


  ...      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> ...


   ...  ...  ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

,
  -  :yes: 

   ""  :Big Grin: 

    ,
""   - "  "  :Cool: 
   ,  -"",
    ...  :Wink: 

! - !
    ? :Smilie: 
 :yes: 
 -   :Big Grin: 

, , ,
  -! :Smilie: 
    -" "
 , !!  :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> -" "
>  , !!


-!!

----------


## adianva

*Irusya*, *agur*, *Tasik*, *MaraSt*, *Nattaha*,**
 - ,   ,
      .
  ,  ,
    .
  ,  ,
  -""-   "".
   ,  ,
  ""   .

  , !!!
 ::   ::   ::

----------

*agur*, 


> ,   ?


 -

----------


## agur

> *agur*, 
>  -


  :yes:  ,   , ,    :Big Grin:

----------

> -" "
>  , !!


  ,  !
*Cepera*! ,  ,     .     ,  ,  ?

----------

> , ,


,  !

----------


## agur

> ,  !


 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Kiss:  :Sun:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  !


... :Smilie:   "   , " ( "")))) 
 , ? :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

:Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

> *Irusya*, *agur*, *Tasik*, *MaraSt*, *Nattaha*,**
> 
>  ,


 !  ,  . ,  ,  !    !   .

----------


## MaraSt

> *Tasik*,   "  " -      ,


,     - 7  .    -, ... :Hmm:

----------


## agur

> ,     - 7  .    -, ...


     ,  -   ))))

----------


## Nattaha

*MaraSt*, -,  7,  9....   :yes: 
   ,    - 7   :Smilie:     - 9    :Embarrassment:   !!!  !!!!  ::nyear::   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Love:

----------


## Tasik

> , , ,
>   -!
>     -" "
>  , !!



,    


  "",    ...

  " "
    ...
...   ...
,   ,    


 ff   ?!
  ,   
  ,   
, ,    
 , ,  ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> -


 ,  !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> ,


--,    ,   
   ,   
  ,   
 ,  ...
, ,    
  ,  ... (,    ,   "  " ... ,  ...   ...)
 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> 


... ... ...?...

----------


## Tasik

> ... ... ...?...


  ?!  :Wink:

----------


## MaraSt

:Hmm:      ! 
,  ! 
  ,     ....
*   ,   ,   , *
     ,    , !

----------


## Tasik

> , !


   ,     ,   :Hmm:   :Hmm:

----------


## agur

> , !


  - ,          :Frown: 



> , ,    
>   ,  ...


,      ...      ... - ,  *  ?  :Hmm:  *   ...
 ,    ?     !!!  :Abuse:  :Wow:

----------


## agur

> , !


.......... ,
   ,
,, 
    .
"", , ,
" "...  ?... ... : :Redface:  
, ,   ...
, ,  ..... -    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> ,  !
>    ,


,  !!!
   ?...
 :Wow: ,    ...
***,  ,     :yes:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: *

----------


## Tasik

Aqur,     





   - 


,   

    , -

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tasik

,  ?!

 ,   

, ,     
   ...    ...



     ...



     ...


     ...
 ...,  ...


 , ,   
  ...
 ,    
   ...
     ...
,    ...
 :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,   -      :yes:

----------


## agur

> , -


 ,  !
,  ,  ...
  ,   
 :Big Grin: 
    ,
    ... :Embarrassment:  
    :
...    :Frown: 

   ,

 ,  . :Razz:  
  ,
 ...   ,
   ?
 ?     :No:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> Tasik,   -


  ..  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


! :Smilie: -)
    ,
    )))
 , ,      :Big Grin:  

Aqur,  ,   ?
 , , "" ,
  ,  :
",     ! :Embarrassment:  "

 !  !
,  ""?
,    "" ,
-   :Embarrassment:  ..
,   "" ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

,  , ""

   ff


 ,   



 ,   




,    




 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## agur

> !-)
>     ...
> 
> Aqur,  ,   ?...
> 
>  !  !


  ...   :Frown:  
 ,    :yes:  
   -
 ,   
  ...
  , 
 ,   !!!
  ? :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ,   
>   ...


Aqur,   ....







 ,   
  ,   

 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ?


   ,  


  ,    
    !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> -   ..
> ,   "" ?


*Irusya*,  
   ""?)))))
 ...  -  ,
*Nattaha* *MaraSt*  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 
*adianva*,   ,
**  ,   !
      -
    )))))

----------


## Tasik

> rusya,  
>    ""?)))))
>  ...  -  ,
>  Nattaha  MaraSt
> adianva,   ,
>    ,   !
>      -
>     )))))




, ,    Tasik?!
    ?

   ... ...


   ...
  ... ...
   ,   
 -   

  ,  ?!?  :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,  
>    ""?)))))


 ,   ? :Wow:  
  --  :Stick Out Tongue:  

  , ? :Smilie: 

  -  :yes:  
   ,
,   ,

  () :Big Grin:  

 -   :Wink:  
 :Embarrassment:  
""   ))))))
, ,    ""? :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> , ,    Tasik?!
> ...
>   ,  ?!?


- :Big Grin:  ,    ,
   ""...
 :yes:  ,  )))
   ? 
--! :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

, 
   ,  
   , 
 :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :yes:

----------


## casual

> ,   ,   ,


 :Abuse:      -    ,   !   ! ------   -------!!!  :Wow: 
       !!  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> -


 ... ...  :Cool:

----------


## agur

> -    ,   !


   ,
 :Big Grin: 
 ,  - ...
 :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

,     !
 :Confused: 
     ,   :Silly:  
   !   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  


    !  :EEK!: 
,   ?   ?
  !   !  :EEK!: 

  !  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
  ! :Asthanos:   !  :War:   :War:   :War:

----------


## agur

> ,   ?   ?


  , ? ...   ...
    ,

   .
   ?  
   ? ::flirt::  

""  ... :Love:   ::   ::   ::  

* , ...*

----------


## agur

> ,     !
> 
>   !   ! 
> ...


  ! 
  "  "- !!!
  -,
 - -   !)))) 
  - 

", , !!...
    ..."))))
   ...   ...
 ...", !"))))

----------


## Irusya

*agur*, 	 :Super: 
      ,           :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

,  !
      !  !   :yes: 
    ,  - ,     .   -  - !   .      ...

----------


## MaraSt

> ,
> ,, 
>     .
> "", , ,


    ... :Lip:

----------


## Tasik

... ...
   ,-


  ...







 ... ...




     ,-


    ...
   , 
  ,  

   ...
 ...   ...

 , ,   ...
......    ...

 ,   
 ...   ...
 ...   ...

 ,     

    ...


  ,  
 ...  ...


...  ,  




   ...

 :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

,   . -     
-  (  )
- ,   
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

, , ,  ... :Super:  
 :yes: 

     ? :Big Grin:  



> ...   ...
> 
>  , ,   ...
> ......    ...
> 
>  ,   
>  ...   ...
>  ...   ...


     ... :Frown:  
  ...   ?
   ,
  -,  ?)))))




> ...


" " -  ...
 )))...  ,
* ,  :
, ,  *




> ...  ,  
>    .


   ,
 ... ,

 ,  ))))

   ""
 ...  ...
 :   ,
   )))))

----------


## Tasik

,   

 ...

  :
"  , 
  ..."



  ...
  , 


    ...



 ...








    ,  ,  ..!
    ?
  ?
 ,     ?
 ,  
 ,  ...
, , ...
...    !!!



      !!!
 ,   
       !!!
 :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,     :yes:   ))))))))
 ? :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> ?


  :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :yes: 




 ,  

 :yes: 
"   






     "


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> "


  , , ?! :Wow:  
  ,  - ?
    ?
 :Stick Out Tongue:  

 . .
   - ))))))
 :Embarrassment:  
 -. ! ! :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> -. ! !


, ...   , :Wow: 
   ))))) :Gentelmen:  
  ,   -,
   ...
      ,
    ?
    ... :Confused:  
 ...   ""    :Frown:

----------


## Nattaha

:Wow: 
-   ...  --..   ""     ???   :Wow:   :Big Grin:   :Cool:  ( ,  ,   .. :Embarrassment: )   -    - ?...   :Frown:   :Wink:

----------


## Nattaha

> ,   8 ??  ,   !! 
>   !!!!


  -   -...   :Cool:   ,  ...  -!!! ...
     , ,     ...  .    ...  ff    -  !!!    ...  :Cool: 
 :Frown:  , , ,   ..
   -  (  :Embarrassment: ) 
()
... -  2  .... 

 ,  :
1.  ???   :Cool:  ( , ...  .. , ,     :yes:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue: )
 :Smilie: )

----------


## MaraSt

> 1.  ???   ( , ...  .. , ,      )
> )


    !   ,     ?... :Wink:   :Hmm:     ,       ,   ...   . 
    ? *   *  :Wow: 
,      ,    ,  ,   - . 
? :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> 1.  ??? ( , ...  .. , ,   )
>  )


,    
 ,  
   - - 








-    






    ...
  ...   ...



... ... ... ...  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

!      ! :Smilie:   , -,      ...

----------


## Irusya

> ..  , -,      ...


-  :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

:Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

:EEK!:   :War:   :War:   :War:   :War:   :War:   :War:   :War:   :War:   :War:   :War:   :War:   :War:   :War:   :War:   :War:   :War:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,    ?	 :Kiss:

----------


## agur

> ! ..., -,      ...


...   :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

!  , !  !!!  :yes:  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

,   ?!

   ?!




  ,  
,   !
 ,  
    ?!

 ,    
,  ,  

 ?   ?
   ,  
   ,.. ?
,   
-   



 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> ,  
> ,   !


  :Frown: ...
*  *- ...     ? :Big Grin: 



> -


-  ))))))))))))

----------


## Tasik

> ?


        ...?!    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## agur

> ...?!    ?


... , ...       :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> 


!  !     -      !  , ?    -  ?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

Aqur!   
    !

     !
 ... 


   ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

. ,  

 ? ?
  ,   
   ...   

     ?!?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...


   - !




> ...   
> 
>      ?!?


 ...    ...
     -...
,  ,  ?
?

----------


## Tasik

,
   ,  

 ,  

-   ,  
 ,    
 ,   

 , 





 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> ,  ,  ?
> ?


  ,  ,-  
   ,   !

, ,  

  -   

   ...  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ..   ...


   ""  !
 - ! :Big Grin:  
 ? :Wow:   ...
 :Frown:  

    ""
, ,  "" :yes:  
  .  )))))
 ..   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> **- !


    ?!

----------


## Irusya

*MaraSt*,  ,   ))))))

----------


## Tasik

> ""  !
>  - !
>  ?  ...
> 
> 
>     ""
> , ,  ""
>   .  )))))
>  ..



,  ,  


, ,  








 ,  ,



 ,  

   , 

 :Redface:   ::flirt::   ::flirt::   :Loved in:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,  -    
"  "...
  "" ,  ...
  -  ...

 -"! :Smilie:  ! :Smilie:  , "  :Embarrassment: 
   ))))
  -   :Frown: 
   ..

  -
 , ,  !  :yes: 
   ""?
 ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> -
>  , ,  !
>    ""?
>  ....


 ,     
 ...    

 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> ,     
>  ...


 , ... , ...
 ""  :Wow:   ,
!  ,
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,   " ",           :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:      ?)))))))

*Tasik*,  ""  ,

,  :    :Frown: 
  " ?!"	 :War: 
 ,,    :yes: 
-    

" "..   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> *agur*...     ?)))))))


 ..  " ",  ...  ? :Hmm:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,   ,    -       :Big Grin:   :yes:    ))))

----------


## Tasik

, ,   ,     
   ...   ...
  " ",-


 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> ))))


     ,  )))))...    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  )))))...


 -  ))))))) ,      -  :yes:  ,  ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> *Irusya* :agur,   ,   -





> *Irusya*:  Tasik,  -    
> "  "...


    ,
     ""...
  ,  " "
 " " :yes:  
   ,
 ...     :EEK!:  
... *  *))))
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ... *  *))))


  :yes:  )
 - 	 :War: 
    )
 -  ))))

----------


## agur

> ...,      -  ,  ,


 ,   ))))...

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,  -  !  :Big Grin:   )))))) " "   ...  :Embarrassment: 
...  ?))))))

----------


## agur

> )


 ""   
  ?  :Confused:   ...  ?

     ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## agur

> -  !


... !!!...   !!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,       :Embarrassment:   -       :Embarrassment: 
 ""-  ..  :yes:

----------


## agur

> agur,


 , -...
   )))))))
  ... ,
 ::nyear::

----------


## Irusya

...
*agur*, ,    ...  :Frown:

----------


## agur

> agur, ,    ...


  :Wow: 
 .......  ,  ))))

----------


## Irusya

-   *agur* ...
     , - :Frown:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> -   *agur* ...
>      , -


*Irusya*,        )))))

----------


## Irusya

*agur*, ,  !  :Embarrassment:   ...      :Big Grin: 
:  (  ))))))  :Wink:

----------


## MaraSt

, ,      .   -   .  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

...
  ?  


Aqur    ...
,      
 ,  , 


 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


  -      "  " :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> "


- -...  -- ....  ?!  :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*, " , ,  ..."()   :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> -      "  "


 ? ,   ... :Hmm:

----------


## Irusya

*MaraSt*,     )))))   "     ")))) 
" "-!	 :War:

----------


## Tasik

Tasik, " , ,  ..."() [/quote]

 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> " "-!


     !    ?
     :  :Hmm:  
 ( ,    ); 
VIP     (   ),     -   ;  :yes:  
     (    ); 
   ,   . 
  - : , ,   .  :Big Grin:  
      (  !)    !

----------


## Tasik

> (  !)    !


  ,   ,        :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

MaraSt! ,       ...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

   ...

----------


## Irusya

> MaraSt! ,       ...


  :Big Grin:  
 )))    ..    :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> )))    ..


   ... ...  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> ..


 :Wow:  !  !     !  -  -    ! :Big Grin:  
  ...

----------


## Tasik

> ...


   !!!       ,   "  "  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> 


,  , ! :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,  ?!     , WC,     :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,  ?!     , WC,


    ,  -,      .    ()  , .

----------


## Tasik

!    ?!
, Aqur...    !    - ...         ...       :Cool:     ,   ,      !!!
, MaraSt!     ,   ,    ?! ?! :Abuse:

----------


## Irusya

> ...    !    - ...


  ! :Big Grin:  




> ...


  - .    :Wink:  



> , MaraSt!     ,   ,    ?! ?!


          )))) ,  :yes:

----------


## agur

*   agur*

----------


## Tasik

, ,     ,  :...  ,  ,  ,       :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,   




 ,    







,    

 ,    


 , ,  
     ?!






  ,    






,        
   ,  

  ,     

     ,  

  -    
 , ,   
  ,

----------


## Irusya

, 
 ,     :Big Grin: 
   :
"  ... ""  :Smilie: 
 , , 
-  )
. .   :
     ?..
  -  ,
,     :Smilie: 
 .  )
, *Tasik*, -  ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tasik

!  ,  Aqur  - 
,  ,  ...       :Frown:   :Smilie: 
     ,     
    ,..    ...
    ...     
 ,   ....   ...  :Stick Out Tongue: 


     , ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> ....   ...


  ,  
   ...  ...
  ......
 ,,  ...
 ,  ,  ,
    ...
    ...
    ...
   ... ... ( 2748)..
 .  ...

----------


## agur

> ... ... ( 2748)..
>  .  ...


 ,  ,
   .

    * *))))
 ?    
   ,   ,))))
      -
     )))) :Love:

----------


## MaraSt

> .  ...


!!!!! !!!! !!!!!!! 
"    ,   ....   ,   ...."

----------


## Glissando

> "    ,   ....


  ,  . 
 -  ....
  ...

  , , , "  !"
, , ...  "" ...
 "  "...  :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

,  ! :yes:  
 ! :yes:  




> "  "...


!      ?!
** :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> !      ?!
> **


 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  
  ......

  ...
 ...
 ....
  . ...  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ... ... ....


  ,  ,
    -     :Smilie: 
   ,   ?	 :War: 
 .  .
*   .  -   )))))*

----------

*Glissando*, 


> ... ... ( 2748)..
>  .  ...


    "",            ,    ,   ,   "" .

----------


## MaraSt

> "" .


   ,  !    ....
      ... :yes:  
*    ,  * :Silly:

----------


## agur

> ... 
> *    ,  *


-   ...       81  )))))

----------


## MaraSt

> -   ...       81  )))))


    !   ...   .
, , !
     , ...

----------


## Tasik

> -   ...       81  )))))


,   

  , 
  ,  , ...
  ?!


 ... 
 :yes: 



 :yes: 



 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ...


 , !  -   !      !     395



> ...   ,      ,       .   ,          , .


  :Wow:   ...    (  )      ,      ... 
 ...!-    :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> -   ...       81  )))))


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  http://www.kosmetichka.ru/pub_133/

----------


## MaraSt

> , !  -   !      !     395
>   ...    (  )      ,      ... 
>  ...!-


!     ?    ...

----------


## agur

> ............


,      ...  ...   )))),.... ,     :EEK!:  ))))) :Big Grin:  
!!!  ""  !!!!))))))))

----------


## agur

> !   ...   .


MaraSt,   ,...  ...  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> !!!  ""  !!!!))))))))


  :yes:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> 


 !     -   ,       , ,     ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

!    ?!      .    - !  :Wink:    ,   ,  ...

----------


## MaraSt

> MaraSt,   ,...  ...


  ! 
! 
   ,   * *    !

----------


## Glissando

> 


, .    .   .

   .         ,     -         .   -   ! 
  ,          (   ).
     ,       .      (,       ,   http://www.regpalata.orenburg.ru/Ssilki.htm ) .  ,    .




> ** 
>  .,   
> ( , ,   .      10 )
> 
> *1* 
>   !
>    !
> , ,   ,
>    !
> ...


.     .

----------


## agur

> , .    .   .


 , ,    ... - ...    ... ... )))))
 :Big Grin: 



> , ,   .      10


...    )))),        ...
 - !!!   :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

>

----------


## agur

> 


, ,   ))))

----------


## Irusya

> .


   ,       ". " :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

...     , ,   ...      ....   ....   .
.   .

----------


## Tasik

> 



  ?!  :Wow:

----------


## agur

:



> !   -    ? ,   ( 2- )?  !


      ...  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> ,

----------


## MaraSt

> :
> 
>       ...


 :EEK!:  !   , ?!

,    .

----------


## agur

*MaraSt*-  __ 
__    ))))
,  , 
   " "))))
*Tasik*,    ?
  -  ...
... ,   ,
*      * :Cool: 
 ?    :Wow: 
   - 
    ,
    ...
 ,  ,    ,
 ,    ,
     ,
   " " :Embarrassment: 
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

, , Aqur,   


     ...


  ""  ""
   ...

----------


## Tasik

,

----------


## agur

> 


   ,   "" 
_(-      60-70 .)_
 ,  .
    :
 ,  ...!
      +16 -  :Wow: ...
, ,    
   ,    20-  ::flirt::  ))))
   ,    ! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

_", --"() / "  "))))
_

----------


## MaraSt

Ѩ!        ...     ...,  .

----------


## Tasik

,  
  ,    





     ,-


 ,    
 .  ,   

    ,     

  ,      
 , ,

----------


## agur

> Ѩ!        ...     ...,  .


  :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

> 


    ,    ,         :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> ,    ,


-... -,   :yes:  ...   !...    ...

----------


## Tasik

> ...   !..


   ,     , ...

----------


## Irusya

:Smilie:      -    ,  ,  "",       :Big Grin:  ,         "", , "  "()?  :Wow: 
        1    :yes:    adianva,    - ,  "  "         :Big Grin: 
,  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> ,  ,


  :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,    . ""      :Smilie:  ( )))) )))),    :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ""


 , ""  ""  ...      :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,        :Smilie:   ,     " ", -,    ...  ,   :Big Grin:

----------

> 1


! !    !?

----------


## Irusya

** ,        " 500 .  -2500,       850.   - 1000.  : 400-600.     1500  :Smilie: "
 -?	 :War:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :Wow:      ..   ,     ...  :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,    :Big Grin:   ,     " ".   -   :     "",     ... :Love:

----------


## Nattaha

...  :yes:

----------


## agur

> ...
> ,  ,


  :Wow:    - ?)))))

----------


## MaraSt

,      -    - ! :Cool: 
     ,   !
 , ,   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> , , ...


    !!! :Big Grin:  
        !!! :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

!!! !!!     !!!
*   *

----------

> 1500 "


,    . ,     ,    ,     /    %- ,      .        ?

----------

> *   *


*MaraSt*,   ,          .

----------


## Irusya

** ,      ""  :Big Grin:        -      ,       )))))
*MaraSt*, ,   :Embarrassment: 
*agur*,   .    :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> /    %- ,      .        ?


....        ...

----------


## MaraSt

,      ... .   . 
    , , ! ( ,  ,     ).    - !
,      !
 :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ....        ...


MaraSt!      ,   Aqur  ...    ?!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> ,      !


    ..?  :Wink:

----------


## agur

> ,      ... . ,      !


...  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## MaraSt

> MaraSt!      ,   Aqur  ...    ?!


   ! :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...  ,


http://blogs.klerk.ru/users/anfisa00...50204/#c318311

----------


## Tasik

MaraSt!   ,       ,  ,    !!! !!!       ...     ( :Ass:  ) ?!     ?!  :Wink:

----------


## MaraSt

,      ,      .
      ?!  ? :Hmm:

----------


## Irusya

> ?!


       -,   - .   --  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> -,   - .   --


,    ,     ...  :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> -,   - .   --


   ... :Frown:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,    ,     ...


 ,  ...

----------


## Irusya

...   ?       : "  "  :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...   ?       : "  "


 ,  . ,    ! :yes:

----------


## Tasik

[quote],    ![/quo

, ...    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

!    
    ?!

 , 

   !!!
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> 


  :Wow:    - ...
- ,    )))))

     .
    ,
    !
    ...
     " "  :No:  

 , ,      .
  ,      ))))
 " "  ...  ...)))
   ...   :War:  ...    )))
 ,    
     .
 :Abuse:  ,   
 )))...      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

, AQUR,    

   ?     
   !

  ,  ,  





   !!!
   ,   



 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,    !


, -? ? ?   ?

----------


## MaraSt

> , -? ? ?   ?


Irusya,   !

----------


## MaraSt

> !


! ....
    ,      ,   ...

----------


## Tasik

> ,      ,   ...


    ...,  ...        "  ".  "  "  :yes:          ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,


      ,   ...

----------


## Tasik

> ,   ...


   ,    ?!  :Wink:

----------


## Tasik

, ,       :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

,   :
1.   ( ) - 2  - ...$ (... . -       ).
2.   ( ) -    2008  - ...$ (... . -       ).
3.         2008  - 100 000 $ +    15 000 $.
4.     2008  - 12 000$.

----------


## Irusya

> 3.         2008  - 100 000 $ +    15 000 $.


  :Stick Out Tongue:   ::nyear::

----------


## Tasik

Irusya,   ...    :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

1 !!!


> Irusya,   ...


-!!! 2007   !!!

----------


## agur

,    2008  .



> 


... !!!! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ... !!!!


  , !!   !!!  :yes:

----------


## agur

,     
     ""
  -   "" ::nyear::  
   ,  "" ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> , !!   !!!


2008!!!      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ,    2008  .


   -  ,      :yes:  
   ! :Embarrassment:  
 ,  ,   :Big Grin:        (   )      ?     ,   " "  .  ,    :Smilie:  ...?

----------


## MaraSt

> ? ?


            !()
     !
     ,      ,      . :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> .


   ,       :yes:      ,     :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,


 - !  ,    ?     ! :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

!      (  )      ,               "    ,   ,         ,      ".
1.:  (    :Wink: ), - ,  -    )))))) !    :yes: 
2.:  ,    . : - ,  -   ,      :Wow: 
3.-. .2
4.   , ,  ,    " ",      - :Smilie: 
 - .  
     -         :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> !


  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> (   )


 ,    -  :yes: 


         ?!     !!

Aqur!!!   !!!

----------


## Tasik

> 2.:  ,    . : - ,  -   ,


   ,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?


    !   Bentley  ,   Lexus LS 600h L .

----------


## Tasik

> !   Bentley  ,   Lexus LS 600h L .


,    ......-_  ,     :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> Aqur!!!   !!!


  ,    ...
     ()

 - -))))  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> ,    ...
>      ()
> 
>  - -))))


  , Aqur,  
   ...  !

 - !!!
   Mar   
, , 
,    
    ...



 -  !!!


   ""
 Bently  ....
..., 


  !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Cepera

,  ,

    . 
!  -! 
    ! 
,     , 
 100      
    ! 
   -    ,- 
   ,  
     ! 
" ,   ! 
       !" 

   . 
,    , 
   , 
  , 
   . 
  ?!  !? 
    !!! 
,  !-  , 
    ?!?! 
     - 
   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MaraSt

!     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

! ... . ?!





,  ,   

,     

 ,

----------


## agur

> -
>    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


   ? -  :Redface:  
, , ... -  :Smilie: 



> !!!


 , ,  ...
""   :yes: 
   ...
  , ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ,


 ...     ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> ! ... . ?!


 :          :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> 


     ...   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> , ?


 
  , , 

  ,    ...

 :Smilie:

----------


## agur

> ,    ..


                           "   !" -
  .
      - ,...*,
 :Silly:    *  :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

-        ,    ? :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> "   !" -
>   .
>      - ,...*,
>    *


 , , 

   ...
,       :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> -        ,    ?


   !   " "  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:    ,  ...!!!

----------


## agur

> *Tasik*:                                                           ,


,    ))))
 :Wow: 

 ,   
  ,  ))))-
,    ,
 ,     ?  :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ))))-


.   )))))   ,  "  ",   8   :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ,  ,
> 
>     . 
> ....
> ,  !-  , 
>     ?!?! 
>      - 
>    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> 





> ""
>  Bently  ....
> .*.., 
> *
> 
>   !!!


    )))) , 
 :Wow: 
   " ",
- ...   ...))))
   ,
  Bently -
    ,
     :



> , -
>       !
> : !   ?
>    ..
> 
>  ,   :..
>   ..
>   ,  -
>    .. Ņ
> ...


 ::nyear::  

  ... :
*  *
"    "
!  !!!")))))
 :Demonstration:

----------


## MaraSt

> *  *
> "    "
> !  !!!")))))


*  *
...      ... ...
- -!

   !    !
*  * ...

----------

,      ?    ,         .

----------


## MaraSt

> .


  ""    .
     -   ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> 


  -  ))))...
     ? :Redface:  
,    ))))

----------


## Tasik

> ,


    ,       :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

> ))))


  :Wow:   :Wow:      ,   ,    .      .  ""  ,     ...

----------


## Tasik

> ...


  ::flirt::   ::flirt::   ::flirt::

----------


## agur

> ""  ,     ...


"   
    ..." :Big Grin:  
   ,   ,
     ))))
 ..." "- 
    ,

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> 


 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:  
     - !
   -    , 
  .
!    !

----------


## Nattaha

!!!   :Big Grin:       ..  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
 , *MaraSt*,    ,    -    ,   -  ,  " "   :Stick Out Tongue: 
,    ????  :Cool: 
     ( ,      "-")  ,    ?...  :Mad:

----------


## Nattaha

jjjjjjjjjjjj.................        ... -, ... ...  :Redface:   :Embarrassment: 
,        !!  :yes:   :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ..        !!


-  :yes:     ,      ,  ,       -  -  ? :Big Grin:  
- "".   30  :yes:         ,    . "     ",  ... ::nyear::

----------

> " "


 ,  !   ,  ,   1902 ,      .  ,   ,    .  ,   ,                ,    ,  ,   ,  ,     .      , ,   .

----------


## MaraSt

> , ,   .


,  !   ?!

----------


## Tasik

> ,   ,                ,    ,  ,   ,  ,     .      , ,  .


,   .    (   -  )  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> ,  ,   ,  ,     .      , ,  .


     -     ...
      ))))
   ,  

 :Wow:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

,  



  ,   

    ...
 , ,   
 , ,  

 :Stick Out Tongue: 



   ,  


  ,   

   ,

----------


## agur

> ,   .    (   -  )


 


> ,


     ...  :Embarrassment: 
   ))))
  ?    ,
    " "?  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## agur

> ,  !   ,  ,   1902 ,      ....     , ,   .


    ,
      )))),

   .

   -    
   ,
    ,
 :Love:  

 :Wow:    ,
 ,    )))))
 ,  , 
     . :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,
> ...
> 
>    ,


   ! !

----------


## Tasik

> ...
>    ))))
>   ?    ,
>     " "?



-,  ...
   ... ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> ,
>  ,    )))))
>  ,  ,
>     .


Aqur!     


 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

, 
, ,  





 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## penoplastxox

,     .
,   ""       , ,  ,   .     -  ,      .

*UPD:      *

----------


## agur

> UPD:


 **...  ))))) :Wow: 

"     .     .  , , ,  ...
 ...    ,- .      ,...   ,       .  ,    ,        ,           ,     " . . :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> **...  )))))
> 
> "     .     .  , , ,  ...
>  ...    ,- .      ,...   ,       .  ,    ,        ,           ,     " . .


 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:  
   .   - ,    - ,   . 
    ... :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> .   - ,    - ,   .
>     ...


 ,   ...      )))))

----------


## MaraSt

> ,   ...      )))))


 :yes:  
     ...   .  ...

----------


## Tasik

> ,   ...      )))))


     ...  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  ,    ...    :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> UPD:


  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...    ,    ...


 :yes:       : "  ".

----------


## Tasik

> : "  ".


   ...    :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...


   ,       ,   - ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ,       ,   - !


     ...---..       :yes:   :yes:   ,   ,  ...       :yes:

----------


## agur

> 


 !!!  ....))))

----------


## Tasik

> !!!  ....))))


 ,   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## agur

> ,


 ,     !!! :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,     !!!


 :yes:  
      ! , -, .... 
      !     ,    . :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> , -, .... 
>       !     ,    .


         ? :Smilie:    "" , ,   ? :Wink:

----------


## MaraSt

!
   , ,  ..  ..  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  
   ...
  ""    ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> !
>    , ,  ..  ..


: http://www.nikblo.ru/NW/dn000002.jpg 
))))
      "   " :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

,   ...       :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ...


        "" :yes:        : , ....    ?!	 :War: 
  ""?	 :War: 
,    	 :Kiss:

----------


## MaraSt

> , (


 :yes:   :yes:  
   ...  .... :Hmm:

----------

> ,


  !      ,  ,     ,    .

----------


## Irusya

> !      ,  ,     ,    .


,        " " :yes:  6  -   )))))))

----------


## agur

> ,        " " 6  -   )))))))


  19    !!!!

 19 
* -,   (1971).
* ,   (1810).  
                                                                                             * ,  .
* ,   33-. 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                      *  

   !             :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> 19    !!!!


,   19   :Frown:   ,   :Big Grin:  
 ,    ,      -   :yes:  
* *  ,   ... :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> : http://www.nikblo.ru/NW/dn000002.jpg
> ))))


 ,   - !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> 


,     ?! :Wow:  
,  ...

----------


## Tasik

> ,     ?!
> ,  ...


      ?!  :Cool:

----------


## Nattaha

> : http://www.nikblo.ru/NW/dn000002.jpg 
> ))))
>       "   "


-..   -      :Stick Out Tongue: 
    " 1" 11- ,  ,  ,   8-    ,    ,  ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ..  ,  ,   8-    ,    ,  ...


   : "        .      Nattaha   ".
,     ""? ? :Smilie:

----------


## MaraSt

> Nattaha   ".
> ,     ""? ?


   ... :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

> 


,             :yes:

----------


## agur

> ,


     ?
  ! ...   :Big Grin:  ))))

----------

> !


  !?  ,    !     ,     .

----------


## MaraSt

> ,    !     ,     .


  ,    . *    -  ...*  :Smilie:  
,  ,  .       . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

,        ...

----------

> ,      ...


, *Tasik*,   .    : -! -!

----------

> .


     ,    .  ,  ,       ,   ,       .

----------


## Tasik

> , Tasik,   .    : -! -!


 , ,    ,  ...
 ...    :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> ... ...
>  ...


 ,  ,
 :Wow: :
  ,   ,   ,
     ,
    "")))))

 , -  
   -     :Abuse: 

     "".
    ,
   ,  ))))

,     ,
 ,       :Frown:  
       ,

      ...
*   : " " :Wow:  ))))
      ! :yes:  

  ,    ?-
* ,    * ,
  -    ...
 :Embarrassment:  
    ,
   ,
 ,   ,
     ))))
  ,    !!!

    ? :Confused:  
 Beccer!    ...

   *  *,
   ...   " ")))))
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

!!!




 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,   
   .   





,     


   -   
   -   




  ,   




 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,  ,
> :
> 
> 
> ** ,
>   -    ...
> 
>     ,
>    ,
> ...


,   ? :Frown:  
!
  !
       !
    !

   -  ! :Big Grin: 
     !
 ! :yes:   ! :yes:

----------


## agur

> !
>  ! !


   ,    :Confused:  ))))
 ,   ...
  ,   - "!!!  "
  ...     :Kiss:  

*,  ?....  ? :
   ? :Love: *

----------


## MaraSt

> ...


  ,     .
   ( :Love: )   ,
 :
 -       ,
 -   ,    ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> -      ,
>  -   ,    ...


 


     ...
 :Redface:  


, ,      :Embarrassment: 


  ,  
   ... ......
  : 
...   ,     ...
  ,   
    ....  :Embarrassment:

----------

- .   -.          .

----------


## Tasik

> .


.  ...  ...

!  ,  ,   !!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Alip

"      " ( -  )  :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

> "      " ( -  )



 !!!     !!! ...!!!!    ,    !!!    FF ,     :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Alip

?     ... (          ...)

----------


## Tasik

> ?     ... (          ...)


... ...     ... ,     :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 
 ,   ... !  ?!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 ,   ?!

----------


## -

> ?     ... (          ...)


,  .   - ,     . -. :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> - ,     . -.


  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## -

> 


   ...  .. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tasik

> ...  ..


    ,  !!!    !  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> ,  
>    ... ......


,   ...     ...



> ?     ... (          ...)





> ,  .   - ,     . -.


 - ...                                  *     * :Big Grin:

----------

> *     *


  !  !      .

----------

! ! !    !  ""   " ".       ,  ,  .
,   !?   9-00  26    18  28  (    ),      ,         ( *MaraSt*, *Tasik*, *agur*,).    1200$ (   01.09.2004.),    !       !

----------

)
   .  .
    .      .      )

----------


## MaraSt

?!        . ::nyear::  

   "     ":    :  ( ),  *  *    -    * , *,  *  - , *.  :     ,    **,      ,  (,  )      ......... 
         . - .      -   *  *.          -   ,          *  *,   ,        ,   - ... 

  -   ,       !!!   
 :Wow:

----------


## -

> !


  :Smilie:  
 ?
    ? :Stick Out Tongue:  
  ? :Embarrassment:  
 , ,  :Wink:  
 :Frown:  

-  .. :Frown:

----------


## agur

*-* ,    !  :yes:

----------


## agur

> -   ,    **  !!!


  !!!

----------

> 


  ?      !  !       .

----------

> * , *,  *  - , *


,      :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,


 :EEK!:   !  ,      !
    -? ,  ?! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> !  !      .


    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## -

> ? .


 ,    , -?    - ? :Hmm:  
 :Wow:   :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

> ?!


     ,     ... 2  ,   ....  !!! !!!       ...

----------


## MaraSt

> ,    , -?    - ?


   :     150%!     - ,   ! :yes:  
    ,  ,  , , .
    ,  ...

----------


## MaraSt

> ,     ... 2  ,   ....


! :Super:

----------


## Tasik

> ?
>   ?


 , 


߅    ̻


--   
   !!!




 ,   ,  
 ,   -  
FF        

  ..   


,    


 ,

----------


## T@nya

, ,  
    ...
 ,   ,
  - .


    " "
 :Big Grin: 
( )
...  ...
  ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

-!!!

   Aqur

-  


 ,   

 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

*T@nya*, *T@nya*,  ,
    ?
   ,
    ""?))))

   ?
 -...  
" " )))))
   , 
    ,

 - .
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## T@nya

,    
     ,  


 :Love: 
 :Embarrassment: 
   -,   ....  
  ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## -

..

 :Embarrassment: 


 :Embarrassment: 

   .. :Dezl:

----------


## T@nya

*-* , ,       :Smilie: 
   ,       )))
-      :Embarrassment:

----------


## T@nya

:Redface:

----------


## Tasik

-   


!   , ?!
 ,   


     ,       ?!


   ,     
   ?!
     ?



, ,    

  ,  , 

 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> -


,  !	 :Dezl:    !
    "" (-  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  )
      -
  ! , !     !	 :Demonstration:

----------


## -

> !


 :Wow:  ,    ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> ,    ,


 :Smilie:   -, ? :Big Grin:     ?    1000    2000   :yes:      ,  :Embarrassment:    - ...  ... :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> 2000    D


  ,    ? :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*-* ,   , ...    ..    ""  :yes:  -. 
    ? :Smilie:

----------


## agur

> ,


      ...
"   ,      "))))
 !    ?
 ?  :Big Grin:   "   "  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ,    ,


 , ,  

 ,  
      ...
   ,    ... 

    ...
    ...
 :yes:

----------


## -

> *-* ,     ?


  ?
 :Smilie:  
 ,  
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,  !
    , - ? :Smilie: 
*-* ,  - -     " "  :yes:

----------


## agur

""   - ,
   ,
    -    ))))

  -  ,  ...
    !!!

    * *  :Super:

----------


## Irusya

> 


 ,     :write: 
    "-        ,   " :yes:

----------


## agur

> -        ,   "


                                                               ,     :Embarrassment: ?
*     *

 ---- ?  :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*,  ----    ?
 ..
  * .*
   "" ?  :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

,   

  FF   ...


 ,    
   , , ?! ::flirt::  



  , -    ""  :Embarrassment: 
 , ,  


        ...


 ...  ...
,  ,    ???   :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,      !	 :War: 
 , ?
  2975? ?
   ?
,   ?	 :War: 
    ?  :Wink: 
   !
  ?! , ?! ?  :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

,   ...

    ...
 :Redface:  
  .    
    ...
!    ...
    ?  :Wink: 
    , 

     ...
,     ...  :Embarrassment: 



  ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> ...  ...
> ,  ,    ???


   ???   ...
  , , ))))
 -!   
     ))))

----------


## T@nya

> ...
>     ...


, Tasik,    !
     ...

   .
    ,
    .

   . :Smilie:  

   , ,
, , .
  -   ,
   .
   ,

   ,
-   :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> .
>     ,
>     .


  :Embarrassment:    -,   :yes:     , ?))))))))))

----------


## agur

> ?
>  
> **,


  ?    )))))
 ,  -   :Big Grin:  
,* -* ,  
 , ...  
:  ,   
                                                                                                                                                      ,   , 
  ...    )))
  ...  
  Nattaha ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## T@nya

*agur*,        .
  , *Tasik*  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> ???   ...




  ...   ..

  ,  ...


  ,  ...
    ...
   ,    
 ,  .......

    ...  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> Tasik


   , 
  ,
   ,  

   ,    :yes: 
    ... ?!

   ,   
! !    :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## T@nya

> -,


    ))))))))

----------


## MaraSt

> , ,


 :   ?!
     ...

----------


## T@nya

-      :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

.   


     !!! :Love:  
,    ,  
   ,   

    ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

, ,      


 :Redface:  



     ... :Redface:  
   ,  ...
 , ,   

       !!!
 :yes: 
!    

  : "  ,  "
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> !


  !!! ...
     ...
   -  
   ,

    .
  !  
 ,  ,    ... !  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

*Irusya*,  ,  .      ,   .     ,      ,    ,  . ,  ,     ,   *Irusya* .   ,     .

----------


## Tasik

!!!      !!! ::   ::   ::  


 , :     ...     ...  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> ,   .


    !!!!    .... , !!!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ....


  :Wow:  ! , !    .     .   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> .


  ,   ...      
  ,   ...
 ,     ...
   ... ...     ...
  ,    
 _  ...
    ...
     !!!

----------


## Tasik

> !!! ...
>      ...


Aqur!!! !   ,      

,..           
      !!!
 ,      


      !!!
   ,         !!!
         !!!



 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> ,         !!!
>          !!!


! ...  ,    :yes:  
  " ",    ,
        ))))
    ...    :Wow:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

,    :Frown: 
 ,  .

    ,    :Frown: 

  Agura  

   .... :Help!:

----------


## Tasik

, - ,   
,    
  ......
   !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 
,    
 ,     

   !!!
   6  


 ....   ...

   ... ...
 , ...
  , ... ( )  :yes: 



    !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

, 


 ,     

  ,  ,  






,    

  -    






 ,  





  :   !!!

 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,    
>  _  ...


, -,  ! :Big Grin:  
, ,  
"",  - :Smilie:  
 , ,  ...
     ""?))))
  ? :Wow:  
 - -  
 " " :Wink:  -  ... :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,  

  ,  
  ,    
...    
 ...  ...
 ... ?!


,    
   ...

 ,   ,
 ,   
    ...
   ...
     ...

    ...



  : " "...
 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> : " "...


" "(),  
   ""? :Wow:  
 ,    :
,    !	 :: 
   " "
 :Embarrassment:  
"  "-
 :Smilie:  " " )
    ? :Wink:  
  - ..

    " " :yes:

----------


## -

> ,
> 
>     ...
> 
> 
> 
>   : " "...


! Tasik,  , .     , .. :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------

> " "


   !  !    .       ,      :yes:   , , ,        :Wow:   :Big Grin: ...

----------


## Tasik

> 


   ...
      ...

 :Wow: 
 ,     
 :yes: 
!  ,   !
 :yes: 
   ,   :Stick Out Tongue: 
 , ,  

       ...
    ""   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## T@nya

,  ,         :Wow: 
,    ...
      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ,


  ))))  -	 :War:

----------


## T@nya

> ))))  -


  :Smilie:  
   ,      :Big Grin:

----------

! !    !      ! !

----------


## Irusya

** ,       ...     ..     ..  :Embarrassment:    ?
*T@nya*,  -   ))))  -      -  , -,     :Embarrassment:

----------

!?    .

----------

,  .

----------


## T@nya

- , ,  ...))))
  .
**   :Embarrassment: 
   ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> ,  .


 ? :Wow:    ?  :Wow:   ?  ? :Wow:        ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

...  :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ...


  ...
 ::flirt::  
  ,   ""
   .

 , , 
                                                                                  ))))
  !!! :Big Grin:  
  ... 
   !!!

----------


## MaraSt

> !!!


 :Super:  
!   ,   !
     .
  - ... :Hmm: 
  ,     -. , 
  ,    .

     -   !
   ,   ...

----------


## MaraSt

!   .
 ,    ...

   !

     ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ,    ...
>       ?


   ...    :yes:

----------


## Tasik

...
 ,    

 ,    
    ...


     ?!
   ...


 ,    ?!
    ?!
       ,-

    ...  
      !!!

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...


,   ...

----------


## Tasik

> ,   ...


,      :Wink:  :  ,       ....  ""  !!!!  :Cool:

----------


## Tasik

,    ( ) 1/4    ,      ...   ......

----------


## MaraSt

> ,    ( ) 1/4    ,      ...   ......


   ,  !

----------


## Tasik

.... ,      ,         ... --   ...        :Frown:

----------


## agur

> -   ,  !...
> -


                                                                                       ,  ...
 , " "  :Big Grin: 
   ,
  "" -     :Frown: 
  ,   , :Stick Out Tongue:  
 - ,      :Wow: 
 ,  ,
 ,    ))))
  ,  ,
  ,    :Super: 
!    
  -     ::nyear::

----------

> !


   ...

----------

> ,   ,


  ,     .   ?

----------


## Tasik

> ,     .   ?


 ,     

     ...


  ,-

 :yes: 

 FF   
   ,  
     ...
  ,   
  -   
  ,   
 :Redface:

----------


## Tasik

,-  
 ,     


  ,    
  ,     

    !!!!


 , , 
  , -!!!
 ,     



! !    

 ,     
    - !!!
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

****

 -   ? ?

    ?



   ...


  ...   ...



     ...
...  , - ...







      ...

***

    !!!

    !!!



,      









   ,   ...!!!,  ,   !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> ****


  !   !  .  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> !   !  . 
> __________________


!!!     ... ...     :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :yes:

----------


## -

> 


 ,  ,
   - ,
  , :Frown:  
  ,

   ,     :Wink:

----------


## agur

> 


   !   !!!
 !   !!! :Super:  
,*Tasik*, ... -)))),
 :Confused:  
**  
   ,  ::  
*T@nya*,
*MaraSt* , *-...* .
 ,   ,
    ...
      ,
   ... ::flirt::  
 ...   ,
     ,
 ,     -
** ** !!!))))

----------


## Tasik

...
 ...  
   ...  :Stick Out Tongue: 


 ,    ...
    ...




 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## -

! 

   ,  
  , 
 :Embarrassment: 



  Tasiku   
  - 

 :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

,    
    ...

    ...


  ...  ...
  ...----......
     -   



 :Wow:   (    ?!  ... ... ....)  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> .* ...* ....


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
,    !

----------


## Tasik

!!!   

 ... ...
 ,  ,  ...
  ,  
      (     .   ...)

 ,   ....
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

> *-...* .
>  ,   ,


   .     



> ,





> *MaraSt*


 -...    ?   ?    ,     ...  :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:   -! -!     !

----------


## T@nya

> T@nya


*agur*,  !  :Smilie: 
, -,  .       .  ,   ,  .     .  :Smilie: 
,    ?  ... ...
*Tasik*,    :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> ,     ...


   ?    ?!

   ...
     ...



   ...
  , , 


 ,    ...

 ,   

   !!!


 :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,  



   ,-
  ,





  ,   


,..    
   , ?!
  ,   

     !!!
    ?!
 :Wink:

----------


## -

> ,     ...


,   ,    - .
  ,  ,  . :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

,   
  ,   
 -    -  
     ...
  ,   

  ,    
 ... ...

----------


## Tasik

,       

 ,   







 ,    

 ,  
  ,  






  , .. 








  ,  
  ,

----------


## Irusya

!   ,       -     ? :Smilie:    -     :Embarrassment: *Tasik*,     ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,  ,  .


  :Wow:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## MaraSt

> !   ,       -     ?   -    *Tasik*,     ...


 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:  !!!
*!!!!* *!* ,       ,     ! *     :Wow:  -----* 

  , 
  ?
  ...

   ! :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> 


   .   - ,       "-". :Hmm:  
  ,   ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> !


  :yes:   :Big Grin:  
  ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## MaraSt

> ?


     ... :Embarrassment:  

   25      .

----------


## Irusya

*MaraSt*,   , ,   :yes:  ** , ?  :Big Grin: 
-!    25.06  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ,
>   ?


    ...          :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 



  ?!

----------


## Tasik

> ** , ?


,     ,          :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,     ,


   ? :Big Grin:  



> 


! :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> !


  ,    ???  :Wink:

----------


## agur

> -!    25.06


 :Super:   :Super:   :Super:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,    ???


  !   ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

:        :yes:  ,     :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin: 
   :   ?      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## agur

> :   ?      ?


    " "  ...  ))))

----------


## Tasik

> " "  ...  ))))


      ....    ,          :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 

,      /     ,    ,       / /      ,         ,     ,     ...

----------


## Tasik

?!
 ,    


    !!!



   !!!
,    

  ,  


 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,  

  ,  ,   

   ,   
   , -     


  ,  

    ()
    ,  

  -   



 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> 


       )))),
   ,
     ...
  -,   ...   ! 
 :Wow: 



> ,


  -  ,
   ...  .
     ))))
  ?   !!!
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
* ,   ?
  ,    )))))
      ?
 ...        :Embarrassment: *

----------


## Tasik

,     
   ,  
 ...... ..
     !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 
   - 

  ... ...
(   )
  ,    
 :yes: 

 ...  

 ...    :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 
 ,      

     ...
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> ,      
> 
>      ...


  !!!
     !
  ...   
     ""))))
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

[quote]  !!!
     !
  ...   
     ""))))



 , , ,  
 ,    !!!
  ,     
   , ,  !!!
  , , 


 :Wow: 



   ...   !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

,  ,    
   -    

       !!!  :yes: 


      (  ) ::condom::  
   ,    !!!
 :Stick Out Tongue: 
,  ,   

  ...   ...
 :Redface:  

   ,    ..
  ,  
    !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> ,  
>     !!!


 
 ,    :
" ,  ...
    .
  ,
     ?")))))

----------


## MaraSt

> ,  ,    
>    -    
> 
> ,  ,   
> 
> 
>    ,    ..
>   ,  
>     !!!


    ... :Stick Out Tongue:  
    ,

    ... :Big Grin:  

  ... :Embarrassment:  
 ...
   .
     ,
   !
 :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ,
> 
>     ...
> 
>   ...
>  ...



 , ...
     ...   ( )
 ,         :Wow: 
     ...
  ,  


    ,  !!!
 , ,  , 

   ... 
 -    !!!

 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> ... 
>  -    !!!


    ,
   ,

   ,  ...
   ,  
Irusya -    ...
  - !     
   "" ?
 , ,   
    ,
   ?   "" ))))
  -  ?

----------


## -

,  !!!!  :Wink: 




? -  


     .
     16
 :Embarrassment: 
       ?
    ,   .
 :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

:
...   ...   

...   ...
 ,    
   ...  

...  ...




 ,   
 ,   

...    ...
 ...   

,      
     ...

   ... ...

   ...

----------


## Tasik

:

,   

 ,    ,



 ,   


 ,    


 ,    
,  ,

----------


## Tasik

> ?


    ,  

 ,   

 ,   


     

  - 

 ,     
   :   

  ,  , 
    !
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ,  !!!!




 :yes: 





 :yes: 






    ...
     ...

   - 
 ,    
      " "  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## -

,    
 , , .  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tasik

,  


Ÿ   
 ,  






  , , 





 ..,    


 :Smilie:

----------


## Cepera

,  
15    
   .
    .

    .
    .
    ,
   .


   ,
  ,   ,
   - .

   10 -
  , 3   
    , 
    .

  2   . 
    .
  ,   .
    .

 3 ,  .
  .
   .
    .

    ,
   ,
  ,  .
,  !!!  !!!!

----------


## agur

> ,  .
> ,  !!!  !!!!


  !!!   !!!
*Cepera* :Super:

----------


## Tasik

, !   



 ,  
  -  

,  ,  
  , ,   

 ,   





     ,-








> Cepera


,  :Super:

----------


## Tasik

,  

  ,  

   ,- 

,    

 -  ,  , 
 -    

,  , 
      ,-


 ,       

 ,   





 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Cepera

.

   -
    .
     .



    .

----------


## Tasik

> .


  :Wow:   ?!  :Stick Out Tongue:  ,  !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Cepera

> ?!  ,  !!!


   .    .  ,  .

----------


## agur

> .


   ?
    ?))))))

----------


## Cepera

!!!     
    .

----------


## Tasik

...
  ,  
 "  "  ...

  ,  
...   ... ...
    !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> ...
>   ,  
>  "  "  ...
> 
>   ,  
> ...   ... ...
>     !!!


    ! :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Cepera

.
, ?   .
  ,    .
   ?

  ,   

    ,
   .

    .
   ,
    ,
     .

  ,


    .

----------


## -

, 
 :Big Grin:  
 :Wow:  
 :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,


     ! :Wow:  
     !
 , Cepera,       
     ! :Stick Out Tongue:  
  -  !
  ,  ! :Wink:

----------


## Cepera

> 


 


    .

----------


## agur

> .


 ... !...  ...
 -   ))))
 ...   )))
 ::nyear::

----------


## Tasik

, , ...
  ...

 ...
 ,   

   ""
   " "
 :    

    ...


 :yes: 
...  ?!

  , , 
     ...  :yes: 
, ,   !
 ,   

    !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Aruba

.,     .  ,     ,         .?
   (     )   :     "  "  "  ,   "? 
     -       , ,  ,    -  "",   (   )
     ,    .
:    ()  ...

----------


## Irusya

> ,     ,         .?...


          - ))))))
, ,  ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Aruba

> - ))))))
> , ,  ...


!!!! :Dezl:   :Silly:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,      "-"...  :Embarrassment: 
   , ,        :yes:  
????? ::flirt::

----------


## MaraSt

> *Irusya*,      "-"...


 .....

----------


## Cepera

> :    ()  ...


 .  ,      .        ,    .
   ,      .

----------


## Tasik

> .  ,      .        ,    .
>    ,      .



!!! !      !!! :Redface:  
( ,  ,       ::flirt:: )

----------


## Aruba

> .  ,      .        ,    .
>    ,      .


,  ,   ,   ,   -     ,     ... 
P/S        ?    
P/P/S      :1:

----------


## Cepera

> ...


    .    ,       . "    , ,    ,    ,      ?"

----------


## Aruba

> .    ,       . "    , ,    ,    ,      ?"


     )))
   , , , ,   ...
 ?-        ))

----------


## Tasik

> ?-        ))


       ?!    ???
 :Wink:

----------


## MaraSt

> .


, ....
        ...   *     *
  () ?

----------


## Aruba

> , ....
>         ...   *     *
>   () ?



 ,  
 :8:   :Rotate:

----------


## Tasik

> ,    .


MaraSt!       ?!

----------


## MaraSt

> MaraSt!       ?!


...      5  ! ,  !! !  - .  ,  -   ! !  !  -  !  -  !

----------


## Irusya

> - .  , ...!  !  -  !  -  !


*   *

----------


## MaraSt

> *   *


... ... ... ......    ...   :Embarrassment:

----------

> -  !  -  !


*MaraSt*, ,  .    .     , ,  ...   , -       .

----------


## -

> *MaraSt*, ,  .    . .


,      ( ,   ,  ),          :Stick Out Tongue:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tasik

> ,      ( ,   ,  ),



,     ... ,    ?! :Wink:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,    ?!


 ! 
*       *      -   ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Cepera

-     .

----------


## Cepera

> ...      5  ! ,  !! !  - .  ,  -   ! !  !  -  !  -  !


 ,  ,    .    .  ,   ,     .

----------


## Tasik

> ,  ,


   , ?!  :yes:   !

----------


## Cepera

.  .

----------


## Tasik

> 


   ,-    
       ...
    ,  " "
   ...   ...

    , -     " "  :yes:   :yes:

----------


## -

> .  .


,        .          , . :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> ,        .          , .


 !  ! (   - ... ...,   ...)  -    ,  !!!  :yes:   ,  !!!!  :yes:

----------


## Cepera

,        .       .

----------


## Tasik

> .       .


      ..-..   :Redface:

----------


## Youlia

,    ,        :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ,


    ...  ...   ?  :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Youlia

*Tasik*,  -  ,   
 :Smilie: 
             ?

----------


## Irusya

> *Tasik*,  -  ,


"  !"() :Big Grin:  



> ?


      "    "    :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ?


  :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Aruba

> 


  - ""       -   :Gentelmen:

----------


## Tasik

> - ""       -


    !!! !!!  :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Aruba

> !!! !!!


  -  
  -  
    -   

:    ? :War:

----------


## Tasik

> :    ?



   ,      ?!
  ,     
 ff   , ,   ...
    ...    ...
 ,   , ,     ...
    ...    ...
 :Wink:

----------


## Aruba

> ,      ?!
>   ,     
>  ff   , ,   ...
>     ...    ...
>  ,   , ,     ...
>     ...    ...


 
      ?
  ,
   ?

----------


## Aruba

> ,      ?!
> 
> ,   ...
>  ,   , ,     ...


  ,     (

----------


## Irusya

,      :Embarrassment: 
   " :Love: "
 ,  ,
   ? :War:

----------


## Tasik

> ?


,   ,     
  ,        :yes: 
 ,  ...     
  ...    ....  ,  ...

----------


## Tasik

, ,  
 - F
      , 
  ,  !!!
  ,  
   ,   



,    

 ,  






  ,  



     ,-


 :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> 


**
     ""   14.06. ""    17.06	 :Hmm: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> [/email]
> C .


  ))))     " ",    " "))))) 
PS:-       .   -  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Aruba

> ))))     " ",    " "))))) 
> PS:-       .   -


 ,!!!!      )))
      ?    ?))

----------


## Irusya

> ,!!!!      )))
>       ?


   ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Aruba

> ?


 


     ...

----------


## Irusya

:Frown: 
    )))))
 , "", ...
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Aruba

> )))))
>  , "", ...


 
     ,

   ? 
 , -!!

----------


## Irusya

..
 -   :Frown: 
     ..
 " "      :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Aruba

> ..
>  -  
>      ..
>  " "


 :2:

----------


## Tasik

> ))))     " ",    " "))))) 
> PS:-       .   -



!!!5 !!!    -  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 

,     ------  :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

?!
     ...
    ....
,  ,    ...
      ...

 -      

,  ,  !!!



      ...


...     
    ...
 :Love:   ::flirt::   :Redface:

----------


## Tasik

!!!    ?!  !!!  :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Aruba

> !!!    ?!  !!!


 :Lupa:         - ? :Sun:

----------


## Irusya

> - ?


* ,          .   ""-! :Smilie: *

----------


## Aruba

> * ,          .   ""-!*


 :Terminator:      ,    :Ass:

----------


## Tasik

> 


          ?!  :Wink:

----------


## Tasik

Irusya,     , - ?!     ...   ...    ...     :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> Irusya,     , - ?!


, "?"() :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Aruba

""   !

----------


## Tasik

[quote]  ""   ![/quo


,     ...  :yes:

----------


## Aruba

[QUOTE=Tasik;51623887]


> ""   ![/quo
> 
> 
> ,     ...


,   ?  :Drug:

----------


## Tasik

> ,   ?


,   ???  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aruba

> ,   ???


 :Cool:

----------


## Tasik

,   !!!

----------


## Aruba

> ,   !!!


   ,     ,  !

----------


## Tasik

, !!!  ---!!! :Wow:   :Redface:

----------


## Aruba

> , !!!  ---!!!


 :2:

----------


## Tasik

quote][/quote] :write:   :Type:   :Rotate:

----------


## Aruba

?

----------


## agur

> ?


  ::flirt::  ?...  ...
 ,   ,
   -
    ))))
      ,
 :Love:  

 ,   ""))))

----------


## Tasik

> ?


, , ..  


...    ...

----------


## agur

> 


 
    ,

     .
     ,

   ...
  !!! 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> !!!


,   ... 
   ...

   , .
  ,     :Big Grin:  
   ...  ! :Stick Out Tongue:  
, ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

- 
     ...



    ....  :Stick Out Tongue: 
,  ...
,   

    !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

**  
__  
                                                                                               )))...
,   "  " ,

   ,
   !!!


   ...
   , 

  -,
,    ...
,  ,
     !!!
 , ...  !
   ,
  !
     ,
   -   
   !!!
  !!! ! !!!
 ::   ::   ::   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## MaraSt

> !!!


,    ,  ! ::   ::   ::  
  , ! ::   ::   :: 
     ...
 ,   !
  -    ...
  !
   , 

  ,    
 ,   ...
       ...
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

Tasik!
 !
 !
   !
!
,,!
 ...  , !
!
 ::   ::   ::   ::  
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Aruba

*Tasik*, be happy

----------

*Glissando*! ! ,  -?

----------

*Tasik*!         1987 .  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

, , , !!!
    !!!
   -    
      !!!

    ...  

...    !!!
!  !   

,  ,  
      !!!
,  ,   , 
    !!!
    ...
     !!!
  ,    ...
   ... ...

      !!!!

----------


## Tasik

> 


Aqur!!!   ,  !!! 
  ,    ... 
       , 
    ""  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 
      -

      ...
    !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :Kiss: 



..  ...- - !!!! (   ,    ,     )

----------


## adianva

*Tasik* ,    ::   ::   ::  
 :Loved in:

----------


## Tasik

:yes:   :yes:   :yes: 


> Glissando! ! ,  -?


  ,   ,    31 2009 !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> Tasik ,


 

 ,    
     !!! :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Tasik

> Tasik, be happy


 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  


  ,   
 :Kiss:

----------


## Tasik

,      :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> .    .  ,  .





> ,  
> ...   ... ...
>     !!!


! Ҹ!   !
   ""  !
     !
   ,? !  :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

> ! Ҹ!   !
>    ""  !
>      !
>    ,? !



,  ,  !!!


     ...



 :Wow: 


   !!!
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

...

     !!!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> !!!


  , !
? ,!
? ?   ? 
, ! ...!
  ...  -  ...
  - ,  ... :Wow:

----------

> ...


, ! !

----------


## Tasik

> ...  -  ...
>   - ,  ...



  !!!

 ...   ...
     ,     ...
    ...
     ...

----------


## Tasik

,
    ...



    ...


 ,    
      ...
 ,     


.........  ...


    ...
     ...
    ,  , 


      ...
  ,   , 
   ...
 ,   
    ...

 ,  ,   ...

     ...



   ...

  " "

 ...     ...


,     
    ..
   ,  


   ...



  ,   , ...

----------


## Tasik

,   

  :     ...  :yes: 

     5
  ,  ,   
    ...
 ,    
 ,   


  ,    

 ,       ...
     ...


 ,    
    ...
 ,   
 ,-   
!    ...
     ... ...
  ,   
      ...

    ...
  ,   
  ,   

    ...
  :   
   , ,  

   " "  ...
  ,   

 , ,  
    !!!
   ,    
 ,   ...
    ?!
  ... ...
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,  ...


 :EEK!:   - ,  - -  ...

----------


## Tasik

> - ,  - -  ...


MaraSt!!!          ()!!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Cepera

> - ,  - -  ...


 .

----------


## Tasik

> .


  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aruba

> .

----------


## Tasik

> 


    ?!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:

----------


## Tasik

Aqur!!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Aruba

> ?!

----------


## Tasik

> 


  ... ?!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> !!!
> 
>  ...   ...
>      ,     ...
>     ...
>      ...


 . 



> . (,        ).   ,   ,      ,    .         .  ,     ,   ,    ,      ,    ,     ,   ,        ,  .   ,               .    -    ,   . 
>    ,     , , , ,   ..           , ,  (     ,      )  .
>        ,          (  ,   ,   ,               ).
>     . 
>           20%    .

----------


## agur

> ,    
>  ,   ...


 ...    ,

   )))  ,
" "   :Dezl: ...    
     ,
-    ,
,     
     ))))
    ,   

,   
 "))))...     :yes:

----------


## agur

> .
>           20%    .


, ...    :Smilie: ,
 :Embarrassment: 

  ,    .



> 


 ,    

     ,
 ...    ))))

----------


## Glissando

*agur*,   !



> ,  
> 
>    !


  ! !
 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
ps:    ,    -        :yes:

----------


## Tasik

...   ...     ...  :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> ,    
> 
>      ,
>  ...    ))))


.. 
  !
     ...

...     !  :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

,  Aqur,   


 ,    ...



      !!!



     !!!



     !!!



  ,   !!!



      ...


  ...   ...
      !!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> !
>      ...
> 
> ...     !


  ...  ... 
  ,     
,  
  ...
, . ,    


    ...

      ?!
  ...   
 ... ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> *agur*,   !
> ...
>   ! !


 ,  ,  
  ...   ?
   -   
    ))))
, ,  
 , agur- ))) ))))                        
 :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> ...   ...
>       !!!


-!!!  
     ,

 ,   .
  -    ,
 :Embarrassment:  ,
  - ...,    :Smilie:  
  !...  ))))
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## MaraSt

> Aqur!!!!


!!! Aqur! ! ::  
   ! ! ! ::  
  , ::  
    ! ::  
!   ! ::

----------


## Tasik

> !...  ))))


 

    !!!


  !!!
      !!!


 ..  
    !!! ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Aruba

*agur*, 

 "" - 

   ))
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## agur

> !!! Aqur! ...
> !   !


      ))))
...))),   ...
,        :Embarrassment:  ...
 ::flirt::

----------


## agur

> *agur*, 
> 
> ...
>    ))


, ,  )))
  ,
  ...,
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ...,


 
 ::   ::   ::   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 

(    )

----------


## agur

,     ,
  ,    )))
,  - ,  ))))
   ...    :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ...


 ,    
 ,    

, , ...    ...

    - - 
 ,   
,      :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aruba

> (    )


,   
-   

     -   
 :1:

----------


## Tasik

> ,   
> -   
> 
>      -



, !!!     ...
    ...

     ... :Redface:

----------


## Tasik

, ... 
...     ...
     ...
AQUR!!!!   !!! ::   ::   ::

----------


## agur

> ,    ...


 ... ...  
 ,  )))   ...
    , 
                                                                                                               , ... ,   "")))  :Big Grin: 
   ,   
,  ,    !

----------


## Irusya

> ..
>    ,   
> ,  ,    !


*     * :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

,   :Redface:  

    ...  (    !!!   ,        ..) :Rotate:

----------

> ,    )))


    .   .  .

----------

*agur*! !     !      "",             .  :yes:

----------


## -

*agur  Tasik* c  !!!!  ::  

    (19.06),   
      .
 ::   ::   ::   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## adianva

*gur* , ! :Dezl:  , ,
    ! ::   ::   ::  
 ,  
,  -  :yes:

----------


## agur

*adianva*, **  *-* 
 ,     ,

,    
   .
  ...
    ?   :Wink:

----------


## MaraSt

> ?





> *     *


 , ...

----------


## Nattaha

*agur*,   -   !
,   !..
  ,
 :yes: 

       -    ::   :Love:  

P.S. ,     "   ...",  ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> [b]P.S. ,     "   ...",  ,


    ....  :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,  -      26.06.08   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nattaha

... ...  ....  :yes: 
       ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> -** ...


      )))
 :yes: 
     ,
     ))))

----------


## Glissando

> ))))


     !
  ,    




 ?    ?
 ?  ?
    ?
? ?
!
 .  :yes:  :yes:   :yes:

----------


## -

> 


 .. ... ...
 !   . :Embarrassment:

----------


## agur

> !
>  .


  -   ,
**     .  :Dezl: 
     ,
   ? "   ")))
    ,
 :Embarrassment: 
  :    ,
     " "? :Confused:

----------


## agur

> .. ... ...
>  !   .


 , *-* , )))
   ,
     ,
  ...   ,  ))))
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ...   ,  ))))


"!"  - !  :Wow:  
 .
 :
"" -  , "" - !  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Cepera

.
  ,  ,   .

----------


## Glissando

> .
>   ,  ,   .


... 
        , :
"     "  "  ?"  :Wow: 
  ,    !
 ,     
  !

----------


## Glissando

, ,
   ? 


    :
 ... ?

----------


## MaraSt

> 


...   ...

----------


## Cepera

> "  "  ?"


!     .
  ,    .

    .

   ,   .
  , " ,   -"

----------


## Glissando

> ,    
>     .


  :Wow:  
, ,  ???: 
 ,       :Confused: 
 :Embarrassment:  
  ,  :
 ,     .  :Dezl:  

 ,    !  :Super:  
,       :Redface:  
 .   :write: 

ps:      ,
 :



> " ,   -"


  :yes:

----------


## -

> "!"  - !  
>  .
>  :
> "" -  , "" - !


   ..
    ..
     :
" ,    "
 ,  .
  ,   .

   . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Girl:

----------


## Cepera

> ,     .


     .
    .
      .
     .

----------


## Cepera

.
  ,   .

       .

----------


## Glissando

> .
>      .


...
  ( ) 
   ""
    ...
!  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
(. " ")
ps:  , ""      ()

----------


## Irusya

> 


  ,   
   ..
    ""
 :yes:    " " :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> ...   ...


... -        "" -  ...  :Lupa:

----------


## Glissando

> ..
>     ..





> " ,    "





> .


 , , : !  :Razz:  
 ,  !
  -   
 30  !


    - 
    !
     !

 , , 
  ,   
 ,    
    ?


  (   )

    !

   !
     !
!   !
, , -   !

   , , 
 ?  ?
 ,    ?
   !!!

.     !
 !!!!???
 , , .
. . !

? ? !
 : ""

   ..  ΅ 



  : , 
 , .. ?  :yes:

----------


## -

,    :Frown:  
  -  

 :Frown: 
  :  
  . :Mad:  
 :Wink: 
 :Wink: 
   .  :Frown: 

   ? :Baby:

----------


## Glissando

? ? ?
,  -   !
 ! ... !
  - ! ...!
 -   ...
 -   ...
,    - ...
 ...   -  ! :yes:

----------


## -

> -   ...
>  -   ...
> !


 ,   , 



 :Big Grin:  

     . :Smilie:  
 ,   
  ,   
   Glissand
  -  . :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> Glissand
>   -  .


   (  )   ,
     , :Big Grin:  
   :



> , ,  ???:
>  ,


  -    ?!
   ?

   - ,   ! :yes:

----------


## Cepera

,    
    .

   .

 ,  ?
  ?  .

   .
    ?
,    ,
    ?

----------


## Glissando

*Cepera*,      -    ""
 ... " " ...  -

----------


## MaraSt

> ,    
> 
>    .
> 
> ,    ,





> Cepera,


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
!!!!   ?!   ! 
   !
 ,   ,
   ?!   - - ! :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> ,


 


"    "
 :yes:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aruba

> "    "


 
 :"   ,
    "!!!

----------


## agur

> !!!!   ?!   !


, ,    ...
     ))))

 :War:  ,   "-"  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Aruba

> ! 
>    !


 ?- ?
 ,  ,
  (   )-
  -  :Grenade:

----------


## MaraSt

> ?- ?
>  ,  ,
>   (   )-
>   -


!    ....
     ...
     ,
     . :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> "!!!


     - !
 !     ! :Stick Out Tongue:  
 , *  - !*

    ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Cepera

> *Cepera*,      -    ""
>  ... " " ...  -


 ,       .         .      -  ,   1   . 
      ?

----------


## Cepera

> ?- ?
>  ,  ,
>   (   )-
>   -


 


  ,      .

----------


## MaraSt

> ?


 ,       5   ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Cepera

> ,       5   !


      5    .  :Dezl:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wow: 
          .

----------


## MaraSt

> 5    .   
>           .


--! :Big Grin:  
  ?! * * :Big Grin:

----------


## Cepera

> ?! * *


 !         ?

----------


## MaraSt

> !         ?


     .
   ,    .
-   ,      ! :Big Grin:  **
   ! ! 
   ! :Big Grin:

----------


## -

,    


   .

 :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:

----------


## Cepera

.    .
  .

    .

----------


## adianva

> - !
>  !     ! 
>  , *  - !*
> 
>     !


 ,    ,
  ,
   ,
-"    " :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> -  ,   1   .


  .  ""   , , , ...



> ?


 ,   .

----------


## Glissando

...    ,      ..  :yes:      ,   !  :yes:  ...   !   :Wow:

----------


## agur

> ,      ..


,    ,(, )
     ))))
  ,   ? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
     "" . 
 ""   - ::flirt::  
 ""  .
  .    !
  ,  ,   ))))
 ""  , "" ....
  ,  ""  .
 " " - * *
  ,  ...    .
   -     "  "...
  ,   ))))
 ...    ,
  ,   " " :Frown:  
   ,
    ,
  .  ,   ,
     "  -2"
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,   !


   ?    ... :Wink:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,    ,(, )
>      ))))
>   ,   ? 
>      "" . 
>  ""   - 
>  ""  .


     - ,    , (   ,  ...)

----------


## Nattaha

*agur*, --!!! , ,   ...       ...   :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> - ,    , (   ,  ...)


.  .      :Wow:     ,   (   ,     ). ,        ? -      :yes: 
 ... MaraSt,     - .     .... ..     -   :yes: 
  ...    agur

----------


## Cepera

.  .
   .  .

----------


## Aruba

,   !
    -   ?

----------


## Cepera

.     .

----------


## Aruba

> .     .


? - ? :Confused:         - -      ,   ,.
   ?
P/S   !

----------


## Cepera

> -   ?


   .      .

----------

> ,   !


,  !!! !
    1 ()?  , ,     !

----------


## Cepera

> 1


  . "     ()".      " ".

----------

> ....,


))))
 :Smilie:  .   ,            ,    ..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ))))
>  .   ,            ,    ..


  ,      ...  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ,    ..


-    ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,   !
>     -   ?


*Aruba*, ! ::   ::   ::  
    !

----------


## Cepera

> !


    ,   .

----------


## -

> ,   !
>     -   ?


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Irusya

,        :Smilie: 
        26.06.08,  " ?"       ,  - . :Smilie: 
:
1. MaraST
2. Aqur
3. Irusya
4.    .
5. Tasik 
...?

----------


## Tasik

> ,   !
>     -   ?


  ,    ... , ...  

!!! ::   ::   ::   ::  

!!!    !!!

----------


## Irusya

> !!!    !!!


   ? :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> ?


   ?!   ,

----------


## Irusya

> ,


...  -  :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:  
 :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> 


 ,   ...        :yes: 
 ,  ,       :yes:

----------


## Aruba

*-* , *Tasik*, *MaraSt*, **, ,, , ...
      ))

----------


## Aruba

> ,    ... , ...  
> 
> !!!    !!!


  ?      . -          ......... (,    ...)
    .

----------


## Nattaha

:Gentelmen:   , *Aruba*,               :Cool:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, ..................    :Dezl:   :OnFire:

----------


## Tasik

> ?      . -          ......... (,    ...)
>     .


   ...     ... :War:

----------


## Tasik

,    ...
     ...

  ,   

      ...

 ,     
    ...
      ...


   ...  
   ,  ...
   ,  

    ...
...   ...  ...
  ,     


  ,   ...
 ,    
   ...

     ...

 3  
 ..,    
    ...

----------


## Tasik

,   
,     ?!
 ,   
 :Abuse:  
 ff ,  
      !!!

       !!! ::flirt::

----------


## -

> .... ..     -


 :Wow:  Tasi-i-i-k.   :Mad:  
    . :Frown:  
 ... --
    . :Big Grin:  
       .....

----------


## Tasik

,     


    ...

 :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,  

 :yes: 
 :Embarrassment:  
 :Frown: 
 , , 
 :Frown:  

 :yes: 
 ...   
 :yes: 



 ::nyear::   :Dezl:  


 ...  ...
 ::nyear::  
!       :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:  
   ,   
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

 :Frown:  
, Aqur,   Mara 
!   

 :Dezl:   :Dezl:

----------


## Tasik

> Tasi-i-i-k.


 
...   ...

 :yes: 



      !!!



 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> , Aqur,   Mara 
> !


 ...   
   ""))))
   ,  
  ...  ::flirt::   ::flirt::   ::flirt:: , !  :Wow: 
   ,
    ,
  ,
  ,     :yes: 
""    
 :Wow: , 
  ,   
 :Rotate:   :Rotate:   :Rotate:

----------


## MaraSt

> Tasi-i-i-k. 
>      .....


  !
       :  !
      ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> !
>        :  !
>       ...


  ,       " ")))))
,     :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,       " ")))))
> ,


  - ! :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...


         . :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

,  !!!   ,   
 :yes: 
  ,     
 ...   - !!!!  :yes:

----------


## Aruba

> ,  !!!   ,   
> 
>    ,  
>   ...   , ! !


  , ,  ,     ,      /,-  " "   ,     ,  -       .... ...       .,      ::nyear::

----------


## Tasik

> , ,  ,     ,      /,-  " "   ,     ,  -       .... ...       .,


   !!! , ?! ::flirt::

----------


## MaraSt

> , ,  ,     ,      /,-  " "   ,     ,  -       .... ...       .,


   :   ()    ?* ,    ...*

----------


## Glissando

> :   ()    ?* ,    ...*


26 .   . .  :yes:  
     .   :yes:   :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

> 26 .   . .  
>      .


   -  !  -...

----------


## Glissando

> -  !  -...


.. - ???? :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  
.... ....   ! :yes:  
... ..   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

...  ...     ...  ... :Wow:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

*Tasik*,  -  !  ::

----------


## Tasik

> .



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Tasik

> Tasik,  -  !


  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Tasik

> 26 .   . .


,       ,    ... (       -    )    :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,       ,    ... (       -    )


 ....
...   ...
:   ,?
 ,,  . 
 -   .   . 
 - .
,-    . ?
  -   ....
, ,...      \ "   "          - ... ...
    (      ),         -   ... 
   ?    -    ! , ,  , ... 
  .   ?  ! , ,,, ! !       ? ! ,   -    ! !
   ...   ! 
  ...   , ! ::nyear::

----------


## Tasik

> ! 
>   ...   , !



,  ...!!!

,    
    ,   !!!
 ,     

   ......
  ""  ...

  -   
  ,   
   .. ...
      ?!
      ...

      !!!

----------


## Glissando

> 


 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
   ,   ,   .....
  ,       :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

*Glissando*,   -   100%!!!   , .  !   :Big Grin: 
  ,  26-    ?..    ...     :Wink: 
 ,   ?

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,   -   100%!!!   , .  !  
>   ,  26-    ?..    ...    
>  ,   ?


    !  :yes:        7-   :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

!!!   ?! 3:1!!!!    !!! ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Glissando

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :Grenade:   :Grenade:   :Grenade:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :War:   :War:   :War:   :War:  
 Ш!!!!

----------


## Glissando

,       3 ...  - ! ,!
          ...  ! :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  -  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Glissando

> !!!   ?! 3:1!!!!    !!!


 :OnFire:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Demonstration:   :Demonstration:   :Super:   :Super:   :Super:

----------


## Tasik

> 


! - -  - :Rotate:   :Rotate:   :Rotate:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> ! - -  -


20    ,    .     - . :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Depronix

-    :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## MaraSt

> !        7-


   ,      !   ! :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ,      !   !


  :Kiss:

----------


## Tasik

.........
   ...  !!!
 ,    

  ..,  
 ""  
, , 

  ,  
    ...

...... ...

      ....


  ...  ,    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Gentelmen:   :Help!:

----------


## Tasik

,   ,       ,    ?!  !  :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

"..     .."()
 ,   ?!
   ""  
  !  ?!  :Wow: 
 :Love: 
     ,
, ,    ..
  ! !
 ,   ?
  ..

 ""   :Wink:

----------


## Tasik

> 


  ""   
   ?! - 
    ...
...  ... ...
 -   
 ,  ,   
  ,   
    ...

  ,  
    ...
   !!!
 , 

   , 

 ,  


 :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

-  

  6

----------


## Irusya

> ,  
>     ...


,  !  ?	 :War: 
   !
   "",   " " :Frown:  
   "  "..
   , 
,  , ..
**	 :Hmm:

----------


## Tasik

,   ..

 ,   
    ...
  "  "
     ...
  ,  
  " "
 , 


  ,  ?!

----------


## Tasik

,  

  , , 


  ,   








  ,   



,    

 :yes:

----------


## agur

> ,  ?!


   :
"   !"
  -  ... :Love:  

  ,  -
 :Wow:  
, -! 
   .

  ,

    !
,     ,
     "",
 ""   
  ...   
     -  
  .
,     -
    ...))) :Wink:

----------


## agur

> !        7-


        ,  ))))

----------


## Tasik

> ,     -
>     ...)))


 ,  
  ...  ...




    - ...



   ...

,   



, ,  
  ,    
   ...

 ,  

     ""...

   ,   ....      
 :yes:   :yes:

----------


## agur

> .


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

   !!!
 , ...
,  -   :yes:  
     -
  ""  !

  ...  !
  : , ,
   )))
, , ,
  )))
 , , 
  ! ! :Wow:  
    ,
,    .

*  * :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

*agur*, !   :Embarrassment:   :Wink:

----------


## Tasik

, ,  
    Ӆ



   !!!



   :  !!!
 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

!  :Smilie:   :Embarrassment:  




> 





> : , ,
>    )))
> , , ,
>   )))


  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  
 ...       ""   ... ... ... ....  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

! ,   ...    !!!     :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> ! ...


    . :Smilie:   , ....

----------


## -

:OnFire:  



  n   :Frown: 
,    




 :Wow: 
   -
    ....  :Frown:   ,    :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: )

----------


## MaraSt

> n  
> ,    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>    -
>     ....   ,     )


.    -    .
  .     , .

----------


## -

> , .


,     
    ... :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

, ,   

    ""
    ...  ...
   "   "

 ,  
    ...


  ,  
      ...

 ,  , 





...   ?!
     ,-
 - ,   

    ?!



  ,   ...

----------


## Aruba

> , ,   
> 
>     ""
> 
> 
>   ,  
>       ...


   ?  :Hmm:

----------


## Tasik

> ?


 ...,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## agur

> ,   ...


 !   
!  -    :Wow: 
     ,
     ! :yes:  
   ,  ...

   !   ...
 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

"   "...

     ...
,     ,-
  ""   ...

  , 
  ...
     ...


 ,     ...
 ,     
...  ...  ...

      ...


   ...
..      ...


,      ...
      ...

----------


## agur

...  :Frown:  
3 -0    (((( :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

.... "   ..."  :Frown:   (.)

----------


## Glissando

> ...  
> 3 -0    ((((


      ...
   *****  :Frown:

----------


## -

,    


   .
 :Cool: 
 - 
   .  :Wink:

----------


## Tasik

,    ...
    ...
     ...
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tasik

!!!   ,      ,    ?!      !!!!  :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

*   .*



> - !
>  ,   
>     .
> 
>    ( ),
> 
>     !  !
>  , !
> 
> ...

----------

[QUOTE]        ,    ,    ,     .[/QUOTE
     ,     2 :
1.   
2.    :Big Grin:

----------


## Aruba

[/QUOTE
     ,     2 :
1.   
2.    :Big Grin: [/QUOTE]

 :Type:   :7:   :write:

----------


## Tasik

, ,    


      ?!
,      


 ,  !!! ::flirt::  
  -   

 ,  ,   
    ......!!!  :yes: 
   ,    
, -,  

  - !!!

----------


## Glissando

> 


   :"  !" :yes:

----------


## Glissando

*Tasik*,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tasik

:Redface:  


> Tasik,

----------


## Glissando

... ....
  ,     26-      ...     27-,  28-    29-...    , ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## -

> , ?


- 
!  

- 
!  
 ,    . :Embarrassment:  

  ?

  ,    
  , , 
 :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> 


 ::   :: 

 ,

----------


## Tasik

, ,  ,-


   ...



   ?!
 ! !   
    ...


 :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> 


 
 ....  !  :Sun:

----------


## Aruba

30.06   -      :Confused:

----------


## Tasik

::   ::   ::   ::  


> 30.06   -


 ::   ::   ::   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## -

> 30.06   -


  19.06. :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

> 19.06.


   ?!    !!!    :    !!!   , ,  ...    ...       ,       ,    " "...    ,    ,       ,      !!! ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## -

Tasik  .    ,  .  :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:  
.3311

----------


## Tasik

> Tasik  .    ,  .   
> .3311


 

   ,  
   "  "  :Embarrassment: 
  ,    

,    ...
    ...
  ,   


 ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tasik

> ....  !


 ...  

   " "
 ,   


  " "
 :Redface:  



 "", ,   
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

*-* , *Aruba*, 
 !  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Glissando

!

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=208835
,      ""     :Embarrassment:  
 :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:

----------


## Tasik

> ,      ""



,  ,       :Embarrassment: ,     :yes:

----------


## -

> ,  ,      ,


  ,  ,       :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ,  ,


  ,   
   ?!
 ,  
 :yes: 



 :yes: 


   , 
  -     ::flirt::  



 ...    ::flirt::  



   ... ::flirt::  
Aqur   - 
 Mara  

    ...

 off  

     ...


  ,   
,  ,   ?!




( ......)
 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Cepera

,
,   .

   ...
 ,  
  ,   .
 ,   
     .
    ,


   .
  , .
    ,
   , 
 , 4 .
  13  

     .
  .

----------


## Tasik

> ,


 

  ,  ?!
 ,  

   , , 

    !!!!   :yes: 

   , !!!

  ,  !!!  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> -


  :Danko:

----------


## Tasik

, -

    ...
     ""...
,    

  ...  ...
 :Smilie: 



    ...
   ,
   ,  

   .. 
 :yes:

----------


## -

Tasik,Tasik

 :Big Grin: 
  , , 

 ,   
 .

    .

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> .


 ,     
   ...  
...    ...
 ,    ...
   - 

   -- 
    ...
 "" 

  ""
 :yes:

----------


## Glissando

Tasik



> - 
> 
>    -- 
>     ...
>  "" 
> 
>   ""


!   
    :" !"
 :"!", "!"
: "     !"


     .
     !
     !
       ...
     ...
   !!!! 
  (  )  :Wow:  
     ! :yes: 
ps:    -    , !  :Super:   ... ..."!!"  :Wow:

----------

> 


 ""   ,      ,    "Audi" A6  "Lexus" LS.

----------


## Tasik

...


    ...

, ...  ...

  ,   ...
  , 


...  ... ...

  ...  
 ,  
   ...
 -   


      ...
 ,   , 

  ,    
 ... ...
 ...   

    ...
   ...

   ...   ...



(     ,     ,   ,  ...      30.12.2007,  ...   ...   )

 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

- 


      ! +++
+++ http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...postcount=1968

----------


## Tasik

,

 , , 
  , ,  ...

----------


## Tasik

黅
     ,-

-

----------


## Glissando

...
 ....
  ...
...
 ....
 ...
 ...
...

----------


## Tasik

!!!        :yes:   ?!

----------


## Glissando

> ?!


! :yes:    ,   ...

----------


## Tasik

> ,  ...


   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> ?


....   ! :yes:  ... .  ...  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ....   ! ... .  ...


   ?  ?     ? ,  ,   ,       ...   !!!  :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ?


 ...  !  :yes:    !  :yes:   ...

----------


## agur

> ...  !    !


  !!! :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> !!!


  !!!  :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

?    ? :Wow:   :Wow:  
...    -  ...  :Frown:   ?      ?  :Wow:

----------


## agur

> ?    ?  
> ...    -  ...   ?      ?


,   -,    ! :yes: 
  ,   ... ))))

----------


## Glissando

> ,   -,    !
>   ,   ... ))))


 ? i  i ???  :Wow: 
 ....   !  :yes:      ...   .... !  "", ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## -

:Glasses:  


- -,  , ???? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tasik

...  


     ...



      " "   :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

, ,  











  ,

----------


## Alip

!     !  :OnFire:    -     (     ?      ),    (       !) :Grenade:

----------


## Tasik

:Embarrassment:   :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> !     !    -     (     ?      ),    (       !)


      () "  ()   !      !"   (       ).     "",         .          .   .

----------


## Alip

*Glissando*, ,     ,    ,    ... 
  ,   ...     :Grenade:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*, ,     ,    ,    ... 
>   ,   ...


   -?      .         :Grenade:        .     ,        - ...
   !  -        . ,   .       . :yes:

----------


## Alip

!  .    ... :Confused:

----------


## Tasik

> !  .    ...


     ...    , ...   (    ,      :Frown:  )

----------


## Glissando

> !  .    ...


 .   *.*.     , , .   ...  ,    ...    :yes:

----------


## Alip

, !  :Frown:     ?   ,             ?!   :Confused:  

  ....

----------


## Glissando

> ....


 :8:   :1:

----------


## Alip

*Glissando*,       ...   .  :Speaking:  
      !

----------


## Tasik

> ....


  :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,       ...   .  
>       !


         ()    -   - .     -      ...  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

! !  

     .. .

 :yes: 



    ?!

 ,  ...
 ...  ...
    !!!!

----------


## Tasik

> ()    -   - .     -      ...


,         ?! ()  " "...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> ,         ?! ()  " "...


       !
 :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> !



,   ...   ?!  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ...   ?!


  ....
 :yes:

----------


## Alip

*Glissando*,              !

     ... :Hmm:

----------


## Tasik

> ...


     ...--      ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> ...


    ...
...    , ... :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

" "
     !!!     


   !!!

----------


## Glissando

> 


     ...
:",  "!  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

....
(.  )  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

!!!   !!!  !!!

----------


## Glissando

> !!!   !!!  !!!


 :Kiss: 
"    " "...

----------


## Glissando

...   (  )   "".     ", "    ,       
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...postcount=2837
     (),   ...




> ,
> 
>    ,,


 -!       !
(  , ..."  ...)

----------

> !!!


  . 
 :Wow:    !?   ,    ! ! !      . ,     .

----------


## Tasik

> .


 !!!!    "   "
     ,   ,   ,  ""    !!!

----------


## Aruba

> !!!!    "   "
>      ,   ,   ,  ""    !!!


    . ,      .  :EEK!: 
 -  !!!!   :Drug:

----------

(     )
 .    ,    (((
  ,   ((    .
     ,  ,      ?          8-30  17-30,        10  19,   ?    ,   ,  , -( .-  -  ,     . ,       ,   ?)       .     ,   ((((

----------


## Tasik

> .



 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,    
    ""     ...

...    ...



   ,   , ,
   ...

, ,   
   "  "

 ""   ...

 "",-    


   ,  ...


 ,     ,
  ,   , 
 ,   ...

,     ...
     ""...
Aqur, , Mara,  
     ...


   ...   ...
 -  -  - 
Alip  ,  -  ....


 , ,  2
  , Aruba ,  
  ""   "" ?!



 -...  -
   ,  !!!

 :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

,   ...
  ,  
 ,  

    ?!
 .  .   



 :Cry:

----------


## Tasik

!  !!!  ???        !!!!!

----------


## Tasik

,  
  ...
  ,   


    ...


,    ...
  ...   ...
     ,

 ,     
    ..



   ...
     ,-


   ...



    ...



,  ...


 ,   
 ,     ...


   ...
... ,     ...

----------


## MaraSt

> !  !!!  ???        !!!!!


   ,    ,    ...

----------


## Tasik

> ,    ,    ...


    ???!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

""...







     .... :Love:

----------


## MaraSt

> ???!!!


!     ...

----------


## Tasik

> ...


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

.....  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

!!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 
  " "  ...    :yes:

----------


## Glissando

:"    ...",         :"    ..."  ?  :Confused:

----------


## Tasik

""  ""  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> !!!


  ,   !   !  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

...  ,     !!!    ,        :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ...  ,     !!!    ,


 :Wow:  ...    -...  :yes:      -    :yes:

----------


## Glissando

...  ...     -  !   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,    ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tasik

,


    ?
     ,
  " "  ""

   ,   ...
  ,     
  ,    
,       



   ,  ,

----------


## Tasik

!!!    !!! !!!!       (  )    ,   ,   :

!!!  ͨ !!!! ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Tasik

,   !!!



 ,   
    !!!!




  !!!

----------


## Tasik

!!!
, !!!   
   !!!! 
(,  !!!!)  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Irusya

> ,   
>     !!!!!


 :yes:  -     )))))))
,  :Love:

----------


## Tasik

!!!
, ,   
  !!! ::  ::

----------


## stas

:Smilie: .

----------


## Tasik

> .


, ,       :yes:   :yes:  ::flirt::

----------


## MaraSt

> !!!
> , !!!   
>    !!!! 
> (,  !!!!)


 !!!!
    ,  !
! :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl: 
   ,  , ?

 !
    !
  !
     !
  !    ! ::

----------


## Tasik

,   !!!  ,   ???!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:

----------


## Glissando

*Irusya*,  ::  ::  ::  ::  :Kiss:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,   !!!  ,   ???!!!


 !

     !    ,    .

----------


## Tasik

...  ... ,   ...

----------


## MaraSt

> ...  ... ,   ...


! ! !   !

----------


## Tasik

!!!!     :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,  

 :Embarrassment: 
  ,  
  ,  
  , - 
    .....  :Cool:

----------

:Frown: 
 ,  

 :OnFire: 
     ?
 :Frown: 

 , , ......  :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

,   

 !

,    
    ?

 ,   

 , ,  
 ,   
    !!! 
  ,   
   ?!

-  

    !!!

 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

> !!!


 ?
  ?
   . :War: 

  ...

  - " " :Embarrassment: 

 ,   . :Help!: 

:            .         .   .   . :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

...
   ...

     ...

    ...

  ,  $$ :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## Tasik

,   



 軅

 ,  




  ,   

  -

----------


## Glissando

> - " "


     ,-
  "  "?  :Wow:  :yes: 



> .


 
  ......""!  :yes: 



> .


     ...
** ........  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> 


     ..
... ...  !  :yes: 

 , Tasik,    ..

----------


## Tasik

> , Tasik,    ..


  :yes:

----------

> ...
> ** ........


    .     .... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 
   . - -  - - . :Smilie:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ...


 ,  .      "  " :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

,   ...   ...      ""  :Smilie:

----------


## Aruba

> ,   ...   ...      ""


 
  ,    ?  , ...........
-   ?
,   .
      ,       
 ::condom:: 
 :Love:

----------


## Tasik

> 


  , ...
...   ...
     , 
  ... ?!
   "" 

  ... ...
 :Embarrassment:  
    ...
    ...
  ,   
   ...

 :yes: 

 " " 

...,  , !!!
   ,  
 -,  -
      ...
  ..., !



  ...

  ,   

    ...

   " "
  ,  


 ,  ,  , -

----------

> ,-
>   "  "?


 
     .







 :Redface: 
 ,   
   .

 ,   :Wink: 

 ,   .

----------


## Glissando

> 


   :
!     :Redface: 
   ... ...
 :Wow:

----------

> :
> !    
>    ... ...


 


  ,  
    ?

 ,  
,    
   . :Frown:  :Redface:

----------


## Tasik

!!!  !!!  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,    
     ...


        ....
 ,     :Frown: 




 "  ",-

  ""  ""...
...  ...?!  :Big Grin: 

  "  "
 ,  
    ... :Redface: 

 ,  

 :Embarrassment: 
 ,   

 ,  
  ...
 ,     ...

 ,  
     ...
...  ,   ...
...    

   ...

----------


## Tasik

> ,  
> ,    
>    .


 

    ,
  !!!

  ,  

,   

 ,  
 ,  




,

----------


## Glissando

> ,    
>    .


  :



  ,   ,

   ?
  , : !

    .
!
   !
 ,     :yes:  :yes:

----------

> :


,  ,  

 ,    
"    "


 ,  
,  ? ,  ?
   .



  ""
    .

 , , 
 "   "
  , , 
, ,    




 ,   .

 ,   
   .

    .

  , - 

 ,   
  ,  .

 ,  ,   
    .

    .  :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

**, 



> "   "
>   , , 
> , ,


 :Hmm:   , ,  ...



    - 
  ,   ...
 ,  , -    
 -   ...  .
     ?
    ?   :Wink: 
!  :Demonstration: 
    !
   ,  !  :yes:

----------

> **, 
>     !


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :8:

----------


## Tasik

> !


   ...
  ""  
     !!!!
 :Wink:   :yes:

----------

.
 :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

:yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ...
>   ""  
>      !!!!


  -  !  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> 


 :Silly: 
 :Super:  :Super:  :Super:  :8:

----------


## Tasik

> -  !


   !!!!!!!!    :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> !!!!!!!!


  ,       ,   ... -.. :Big Grin:  
,       ( )    " "  " " :yes:

----------


## Tasik

..   ,      
 ,      
   ,       
  ,     




> " "  "


 ...   " ""   :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,    ""     :Smilie:  
        ,     ?)

----------


## Tasik

> Tasik,    ""


 ::flirt::  ::flirt::  ::flirt:: 




> 


    ,   ,      -- !!!   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ,      -- !!!


 :Smilie:  "   "-  ... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
     ?))

----------


## Tasik

> "   "-  ...


    ...          :yes:   :yes: 




> 


, ...  :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ...


..,             ( - !)
 :Big Grin: 



> 


     - , ? :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> - , ?


,   - ,         :Stick Out Tongue: .... ...        :yes:   :yes: 




> ,             ( - !)


  ...     :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,   - ,


 :Wow:    "- "?))))



> 


   1989    -   - 21 !))))



> .... ...


   -     ))))
  -,       .      "",     -          :yes:   ))))

----------


## Glissando

> -,       .      "",     -           ))))


  ...  :Wow:  ...   ...  :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> ...  ...   ...


  , ! :Smilie: 
  -  ?)))

----------


## Tasik

> "- "?))))


 ,    )))))))




> 1989    -


 ,        ...  ..))))))      " "...))))))





> "",     -


 !!!   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smoker:  :slujeb:  :8:

----------


## Tasik

,   ,      ... ...  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> , !
>   -  ?)))


 , !  :Smilie: 
   ,    .   -  121-   . ,  ,    (  ,   ) .  -:   ""          .  :yes:  ,  ...  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ,      ... ...


  :Smilie:  :Redface:

----------


## Tasik

> ,  ...


  ,   ...


   ...

    ..
 ,   
  ...

    ...
FF    
  .    ""

 ,    !!!
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

> 


-
 -- .

  , .... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Redface:

----------


## Tasik

> , ....



  ....    ...
     ......     ...
 ,    ...   ...
 :Redface:       ...
      (),    ,  ,  ...

----------


## Tasik

!!!    " "  ...  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> !!!    " "  ...  ?


   ....  ?  :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ,      ... ...


....   ... ...
...  ... ..  ? :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
 -  ...
,    ...
 ...-....   ...
 .  .
!
   ...
(   - ......) 
... ...
** - **,   (**)!
  ,
   !
ps:          , ... ...




> "** "    -  -  . (  )
> *"* "  -       
> "** " -   ,  -  ,  -  - ,     .        , .          .
> "** " -     -.           .     ,   ,      . ,   .
> "** " -  -,  , ,    ,       .     .


  ...   ,    -   ...        ...  " -    " ... ...   -...... - (   -  ),     ,       :Wow:  :Wow: ...
,      , ...   -   ... :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ....  ?


 ...  !!!  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> ,      , ...   -   ...


 

     ...
   ...


,  
    ...



    ...

   - 

...     ...
 :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> 


,   .... ..
 :Hmm:  :Hmm:  :Hmm: 
 :Wow: ,   ...  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ,   .... ..
> 
>    ,   ...


 ...   ...
   ...

...  ...



      ...
   ...

  ,  ...
 :yes: 


 ,     
    ...


 ...  ...
   ......

----------


## Glissando

> ,     
>     ...


 ..   :Frown: 
 - ...  :Confused: 
   ...  :Loved in: 
   ...  :Ass: 
    , ... :Hmm: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Tasik

> , ...


   ...    


...  ...
    ...
   , - 

    !!!

----------


## Glissando

:Redface:

----------

.


    ,   ,
     ...-- :Redface:  :1:  :Kiss:

----------


## Tasik

, 
  ,   

""    ...

----------

..... 
... ,  ?
  .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

> ..... 
> ... ,  ?
>   ..


    -   !
...   !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
!!!   -  !!!  :Mad: 
... ...... ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

> -   !


 
 ::flirt:: 

 -   :Baby: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> -


 
,!   
  - ..
,     


 !!!  :War: 
 ..  :Wow:    !  :Wow: 
......!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,   





 ,     




  ,   !!!




  ,  , 





  , ,  
  ,

----------


## Tasik

> ,!   
>   - ..
> ,     
> 
> 
>  !!! 
>  ..    ! 
> ......! 
> __________________


!  
    .. !!!
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

> 


---  
  ,    :Wow: 

  ? :Wow:  :Redface:  ....

----------


## Tasik

???   ???
    !!!
   ... ...
    !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ???   ???
>     !!!


...  :" ?"
  :"!"
 ...  ...
  ?  :Embarrassment: 
  ... ?  :Confused:

----------

7 


 .  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------

... :Girl:

----------


## Glissando

> 7 
> 
> 
>  .


. . ! :yes: 
   ,
   ""  :yes: 
    -  
...  !
 ,  !  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ...


   ,  ..
   - ...
    ...
   ! :Wow:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,  !!!


  . :Love:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  !!!
> 
> 
>   .


   ...
  ...
  :"...
...   ...
 ...."
    ...  :yes:

----------


## Cepera

> 


 ?    .
    .
 - .
      .

----------


## Tasik

> ...


  :yes: 


    ...
      ,.
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> ?    .
>     .
>  - .
>       .


 
   ...

  ......

----------

:yes: 







 ,   

 :Embarrassment: 

,  , 


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Redface:   :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

:8:

----------


## Glissando

...  ""   **   ""    (3,654)...
  , ,   :Wow:  
,,  !  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> 


      -    :yes:        , !  :yes:

----------

!    ,    .
,    ,    .

----------


## Glissando

> !    ,    .
> ,    ,    .


 ...  - ...
   ..
    ...
 , -   -  ? :Wow: 
    ...
 , ...  ..  :yes: 
   ""?
  "".....

----------


## Tasik

> ,



  ,    ...
 ...  ...
     ,
     ...
 ... ...

,    
   ...

 90-  
     ,-
    ...


  ,  ..
   !!!
   :

     "  "
...     ...


..       , 
    ...

   ...  

      ???!

----------


## Glissando

> ???!


-,,-  ...
    ......  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ......






  ???

----------


## Glissando

> ???


  -   ...
  -  ,   ...
....    ( !)
 -, -...

----------


## Tasik

> -, -...


 ,     


  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> 


...
  ...
  ...  ,  ...
  -   , ,  -
.....   !  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> .....   !


 
     @

    ...



     ...
,    


   ...
 ,    

    @
    !!!

----------

:Frown: 

 :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

!!!     :   !!!!  :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :yes:

----------

-,       :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smilie:

----------

..  :Embarrassment:   :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

> ..


  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> -,


    ...     

 :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ,


   !
, ,  !
  ?
 ? :Wow: 
    !
  .....!
     !
 ,     ?
   ,  !!!



> 





> -,


,  ......,
,  ...
     -
... ...  ...  :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> 


...     ""...      500 + ...    ,      (,  ,     )  :yes:

----------

> 


 ,  



> 


,

----------

> !!!!


  (),     ,             ,      -     "()  ()? () ".   ""!

----------


## YUM

> 


...    ? 




    ...
,  ,   
  ,  ""?
  , 
, ...

  -   .

----------

> -
> ... ...  ...


, ..   

  , ,   Glissando
     . :Wink:

----------

> 


,     , ,  -----. :Mad:

----------


## Tasik

> ""!


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

,    




  ,    






 ,  , 
   , !!!

 :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

*Glissando*,     "" :



> "      !"

----------


## Tasik

[quote]Glissando,     "" :

:
"      !" 

   :
  ,    :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

,  ,  

     ...
  ...  ...  :yes: 


 :Wow: 
 :yes: 


  ,   ???  :Wink: 
   ...
 ... --- ...
""  ...
      ...
...  ...!!!  :Vampire:

----------


## Irusya

> ...  ...!!!


*  ,  ,      ,  ,      -,   " "*

----------

> , ,


     ?

----------

,   ""  .    /                ,      *Glissando*    .

----------


## Tasik

> Glissando    .


    ???
  ...
    ...
 ... ...


   ...
   ...
  ,  


   ...
!!!    
  ... ,  

 :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

?  ?    ???   ,  .!!!  :yes:

----------

Glissando     :yes: 
 ,    ?
  - ""? :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

,   ...

   ...



 ,   ,  ???

----------

> 


,   !    ?
,     .
  .

----------


## Tasik

> .


  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
  ,  ...    ...     ...    ...
 :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> 





> ,  ...    ...     ...    ...



-  ,   ! :Super: 
-     :Wow: 
,    ,(, , ) :Frown: 
  "" "  ".. :Redface:

----------

> ,  ...


  :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin: 



> -


 :Lupa:   ,    .



> "" "  "..


 :be-be-be:  -

----------


## Tasik

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> -


...!  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

, ,   


   ...
 :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

!!   !!!

 , ,  ????

----------


## Tasik

,    

,       








  ,   










  ,   
     !!!

----------


## Tasik

,     
  ,     

  ,   

  ,  -  

  ,    
  ,    
 ,    
  ,   







    , ,  

 ,    
   ,

----------


## Glissando

> !!   !!!


!  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

!! !!! !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !


  ,   ,   ?
 :Lupa:    ,    .


Tasik    

     . :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smoker:

----------


## Tasik

...  


     ...

----------

, ,   ?
.  

   ?
  ?  :Smilie:

----------

.      ,     .

----------


## Tasik

... 
    ...
  ......
 ...   ...
   ...  ...
      ..
    ...
     ...
   ,


   ...
  ,  


     ""...
 ,  

    , 
, ...    ...

----------

> ...  ...


   ,      ,       .



> ...


       ,

----------


## Tasik

> ,


  ???  !!!


  ... ...
     ...
 ...
   " "
   ...
 ... ... 

    ...
   ...

----------


## MaraSt

> ... ...


?! :Wow:

----------

> ?!


  ,     .
 "" :   -  .

----------


## Alip

!
  ! 

   ...  :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

> ...


  ??  :Smilie:

----------


## Alip

:Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

,    ...

  ,   ...
    , ,    
     ...
  ...

----------


## Alip

*Tasik*, 
   ,
   ! 
...      ! :Smilie: 
     !  :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

...,  
    ...

  ...,  ...

 :Smilie: 

    ..

----------


## Alip

.
  ...

  ,  ... :OnFire:

----------


## Tasik

...

    ...
   ""   ""...



  ...

----------


## Alip

,*Tasik*,   ""
 !
    ...

 :Smilie: 

 :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

,     
     ???
Ÿ    


 -      


 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

!    !    ...     ...     ...  :Wink:

----------

..  :Wow: 
 - ,   
...  :Frown: 

   ,    


,   .  :yes:

----------


## Alip

**, 
  ,
     ...
...    ,
  ...

----------

> [b]     ...
> ...


 ,  ,  -    :Big Grin:  :yes: 
,    "      !!" :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

,  









    !!!

----------


## Tasik

> 


   ...   ...   ""    :Big Grin:

----------

> !!!


-- -!  !
   !
--- ,  !
   ----- ---!
.....! :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
(  ,    :Wow: )

----------


## Tasik

!!

----------

,    !!!  :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:   !

----------


## Alip

, 19.10.2008 .    1   :Talk:

----------

> !


,   :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## Tasik

> ,    !!!


 , , 

  ... ... 
    ???

(    )
 ""  
 ..   ...



 ...
  01  


    ...
  ...  

    ""
     ...
     -


   ""...
  ...   


  ,   ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Alip

**, !    ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> 


   ???

     1 !   ,      ,     ???  ??

----------


## Alip

*Tasik*,  1       :Smilie:  
   ...   :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> ...


  ...   ...   ...   ...    ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Alip

*Tasik*,  ...    :Sun:

----------


## Tasik

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Alip

> 


   ....  :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

! !

----------


## Alip

*Tasik*,      :Smilie: 
 :War: ,  ....

----------


## Tasik

....       ...   ???  :Wow:   :Cool:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

,  ...     
, ,   ...    - ...
      ...     
     ...   ...  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Alip

*Tasik*,       :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tasik

:Redface: 

 :Wow: 
   ...
    ...
   ... 
 ,   ""

 ...   ...
    "  "
 :yes: 



     ...

----------


## Glissando

> ...


,    ..
   *...
   ... ""...
  -...
     ..
    ""

  ... 
  ... :Redface: 

*"" -  (.)

----------

> *Tasik*, 
> ,  ....


     ,   ,    , .. . :Frown: 
   .        . , .      ,   , , , .   ,        ,  ,       .    .     ,     ,     ,    . ,  .... :Wow:    ,    .     .     .   ,   ,   ,      .

----------


## Tasik

> ,    ..
>    *...
>    ... ""...
>   -...
>      ..
>     ""
> 
>   ... 
>   ...



,  ...  


...   !!!
    ...
 ::flirt:: 
  ...   ...
 ...  ...


  ""   
 :Redface:  :Love:  :Kiss:

----------


## Tasik

!!!   !!!   ...  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

!!! !"!!!   ,     ... ,   ...      ...      :Smilie: 

!!!!   !!  :yes:

----------

,     ,    Tasik,   4         ,   , ,  .  :Wow:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

...  ...  ...         :Smilie:

----------

,    , ,   ,   ,  ..  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

!  :Wow:     , , ! ()
    !    !  :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

"",     .  :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> "",     .


 ?  ?  :Redface:

----------


## MaraSt

> ?  ?


 ,  ,  ?

----------


## lowway

> "",     .


,     :Smilie: 
 :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

!!!     !!!!  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

!!!

----------


## Tasik



----------


## Tasik

...

----------


## Irusya

> ...


   - "  "     )))))))))))...   ... , ?!     ,    ! :Big Grin:       ,  ,  :Redface:

----------


## Tasik

!!!  ,    ...   (  ) - !!!  , ,           :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> , ,


     ! :Big Grin:          !
     00.00  23.59 :yes:

----------


## Tasik

???

----------


## Irusya

> ???


 .
         -.  ,        :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

...


      ...
 ...  ......

"   "

   ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

, !!!
    ?  :Wow: 
    ,    ,     ,   ---.  :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> .
>          -.  ,


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:    -!  :Wow: 
  ...  ..., ,  ..  "  ,   "...   ...  ...    ...  ...  ! ...  :EEK!:

----------


## Irusya

> ...  ......   ...


  :Kiss: 
,   ...  :Redface:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ...  ...  ! ...


  ...     //  ...   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> //  ...


  ... " "  :yes:  :Redface:

----------


## Tasik

> ... " "


 ???   ???   ...  :Smilie:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ..


 :Super:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Rotate:  ::  :Kiss:

----------


## Irusya

> 


...      ""   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

:yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,     ?

----------


## lowway

> ,     ?


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> 


  ...   ???  :Wink:

----------


## lowway

> ...   ???


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

""   


 ""  ...
    ...
 ,     

 :yes:

----------


## lowway

*Tasik*  :Smilie:

----------

-? 
   .
   - 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

""

  ...

----------


## lowway

> ...


  ?  :Redface:

----------


## Tasik

... ...
   ...
 ...    ...
    ...  :Smilie:

----------


## lowway

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

, 
  ,   ...  :Smilie:

----------


## lowway

> , 
>   ,   ...


 ? :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


  :Frown: 
    , ,  ..  ...

----------


## Glissando

> ?


         ( ,,  )   **   :Dezl:

----------


## lowway

> ...


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

> , ,  ..





> ( ,,  )   **


 :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:  , ,   ,     :Redface:

----------


## Irusya

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ,  "" :Big Grin:

----------


## lowway

> ,  ""


,   :Wink:  ,

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ,


 :Love:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ..


    --  :Big Grin: 
))))

----------


## lowway

> 


   ,           :Wink:

----------


## lowway

> ))))


,  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ,


,    :Frown: 
172  :Loved in: 
     -)))))

----------


## lowway

> ,


   ?

----------


## Irusya

> ?


"", ,  "" :Big Grin:

----------


## lowway

> "", ,  ""


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> 


      ))))
    "  " :Big Grin:

----------


## lowway

> ))))
>     "  "


  , ,         :Redface:

----------


## Irusya

> , ,


 ,         -    ,  :Big Grin: 





> 


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post51738541

----------


## lowway

> 


    ? :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


 :Wow:   :Wow: 
 ?!

----------


## lowway

> ?!


  "     " ()  :Hmm:

----------


## Irusya

> "     " ()


  ,      "	 :Dezl: "   "..   , -... ,  "()
 , ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## lowway

> ,      "	"   "..   , -... ,  "()


"   ,
    ,
  ,  
   ?
   ?" () ( ,  :Hmm: )

----------


## lowway

> , ,


"  -   ,
      , 
  -   ,
    " () ( "") :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> "    " ()


"   ?" () () :Big Grin:

----------


## lowway

> "   ?" () ()


 ,  "    " () :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  "    " ()


"    ..."() (  ) :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## lowway

> (  )


      ,  :Super:

----------


## lowway

:yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## lowway

> 


"    " ()     3816

----------


## lowway

> 


" ,  " ()

----------


## Irusya

> "    " ()     3816


. :Big Grin: 
  ... :Redface:

----------


## lowway

> ...


  ",   " ()  :Hmm: 

 ? :Redface:

----------


## Irusya

> ",   " () 
> 
>  ?


 :Smilie: 
 "  ,   , "? () () :Big Grin: 
 :Redface: ))))

----------


## lowway

> "  ,   , "? () ()


,    ,    :Redface:   :Hmm:  (  :      :Wink: )

----------


## lowway

> ))))


  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ))))


  . :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Youlia

> (  :     )


,       :Wink: 

" ...   ,     " ()

----------


## lowway

> " ...   ,     " ()


",,12" ()

----------


## Youlia

> 12"


  )))

----------


## lowway

> .


,    ? :Redface:

----------


## lowway

> \
> 
>   )))


 :Kiss:

----------


## Irusya

> ..


" -    !"() ()
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## lowway

> " -    !"() ()


"  " () () :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

,   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Youlia

> 


,   )))       :yes: 
 :yes:      )))

----------


## Irusya

"   ...    "() ()  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ,   )))
> 
>      )))


  :Love:  :Big Grin:

----------


## lowway

> ,   )))      
>      )))


"  " ()




> "  ,   , "? () ()
> ))))


  ,  :Wink:   :Redface:

----------


## Youlia

> 


  :Kiss:

----------


## lowway

> 


,  ,     ,      :Redface:

----------


## lowway

,     :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> "  " ()


  :Kiss: 





> ,


"- ,-      " :Love: () () :Big Grin:

----------


## Youlia

> ,


!  :Super:  " ,   " ()

----------


## lowway

> "- ,-      "() ()



http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=131
   ? :Redface:

----------


## Youlia

> ,  ,     ,


    , ...    )))

----------


## Irusya

> http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=131
>    ?


   ))))
 :Redface:  :Big Grin:

----------


## lowway

> ))))


  :Wink:

----------


## Youlia

> 





> 


*lowway*,      )))

----------


## Irusya

> 


     "",  ))))   ,   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## lowway

> *lowway*,      )))


  :yes:

----------


## lowway

> , ...    )))


  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Redface: 
..    ?

----------


## lowway

> "",


,  :Abuse:

----------


## Youlia

> 


,    :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ,


    ?)))))



>

----------


## Youlia

> ?


,  ,      :Wink:

----------


## lowway

> ?)))))


 ,   :Wink:

----------


## lowway

> ,  ,


?

----------


## Youlia

> ?


 ,     )))  , ?   :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

*Youlia*, -      :Wow: 
 ?))))

----------


## Youlia

,     ... )))

*    Youlia " !"*))))))))))))))

----------


## lowway

,       3839?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> ,     ... )))
> 
> *    Youlia " !"*))))))))))))))


     ..     ""  " " ?)))))

----------


## lowway

> ,     ... )))
> 
> *    Youlia " !"*))))))))))))))


  :Stick Out Tongue:  ,    :Wink:

----------


## Youlia

> ..     ""  " " ?)))))


,     :Frown:  



> ,       3839?


    ?   :Wink: 


> 


,       )))

----------


## lowway

> ?


  :Wink:

----------


## Youlia

> 


,   ...    ?   :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

, ,      :Wink: 
 :Love:

----------


## lowway

> ,   ...    ?


  :Wink: 
"   " ()

----------


## Youlia

> , ,


 , ? 


> 


    ,  )))

----------


## lowway

> , ,


 ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

> ,  )))


"   " ()

----------


## Youlia

,      :yes:  ,  ?

----------


## Irusya

> , ?


 :Big Grin: 
       " " :Stick Out Tongue: 
- :Redface:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Youlia

> "   " ()


,    -        :Wink:      -  )))

----------


## lowway

> ,    -            -  )))


 " "   :Wink:

----------


## lowway

?

----------


## Youlia

,      ))) 

" ...    " ()

----------


## lowway

,      :Stick Out Tongue:   , " ,  " ()  :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> ,


" ,   ,      "() ()  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
PS:     )))))

----------


## lowway

> PS:     )))))


"    ...
    " () ( )
 :Kiss:   ? , , , , ? :Redface:

----------


## Irusya

> ? , , , , ?


  ,   ::flirt:: 
      )))))

----------


## Glissando

...  , -... ... *   ,... :Wow: 



> - ()    .            ....   ,. ,-    ,   -         ...

----------


## Tasik

> ?


!!!   ?????????????????

----------


## Tasik

, ,   !!!!   :Smilie:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> :
>   Irusya 
> 
>     ?





> "     " ()


 :Hmm:  ,   ,       (  .    ) ,      :



> "  **   ?"


   ()  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

,  

  ...



   ...







    !!!!

 :Stick Out Tongue: 
  !!!  :yes:

----------


## lowway

> ,  
>       )))))


"  , 

   ,
   " () (      )

 :Frown: 

,    , my pretty woman :Love:   ::flirt::    .    ,   ?         ", "    :Frown:      ,  lieben frau,   ,   ,      :Confused:

----------


## lowway

> ,


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

> ...


,   ,       :Wink:

----------


## MaraSt

> "  , 
> 
>    ,
>    " () (      )


   ? :Smilie:

----------


## lowway

> ?


"   " () :Stick Out Tongue: 
   ,   ,     :Wink:

----------


## lowway

> ...  , -... ... *   ,...


  (   ) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,   ,


 !   -    .   , ,  ,      . :yes: 
   -     .    ! :yes:

----------


## lowway

> -     .


  ? :Redface:

----------


## lowway

> .


      ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> ?


    .      ,    ?      .  ,   !

----------


## lowway

> .


,    :Wow:

----------


## lowway

> .  ,   !


   ,  ,   ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> ?


  ,   ?       ! :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,  ,   ,


   ,  .    ! :yes:

----------


## lowway

> ,  .    !


    ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

> !


  ,   ,     -  / :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,   ,     -  /


 :Wow: !   !    /      !
  - !        ! :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> "   " ()
>    ,   ,


  :
 ,   ( ) :
",  ...";
  , ,   ;
  ,  ...
 - ,    ...
        ...
 -  ...
  ....
  -       ,   ,       :Wow: 
ps:     ,   -     :yes:

----------


## lowway

> - !        !


 ,   ,    ,       ,   ,    ?    ?   ?      ??? ,  :Frown: 
    ,    ? 
 :Wink:

----------


## lowway

> :
> ps:     ,   -


,  ,      :Frown:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,   ,    ,       ,   ,    ?    ?   ?      ??? , 
>     ,    ?


",   ! -   !"().
  ,  ,   .  ,             ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

> ,             !


, , ,      ,     :Stick Out Tongue:            ,     :yes:

----------


## lowway

> ,  ,   .


  :yes:  ,       :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ,    ,       ,   ,    ?    ?   ?      ??? , 
>     ,    ?


...     -  ,      ,          ...
      ,  ,  ,  .    .
   -   ... !  :yes:   , ,  ....    !  :yes: 
ps: : "  ?"      ,   ,  .      .         , :Frown:      -  ! ...   :yes:

----------


## lowway

> ...     -  ,


  ... :Redface:

----------


## lowway

> .


  :Love:  :Redface:    ... :Wink: 
  /  :Redface:

----------

...   ...
 ,      :Frown: 
 ,   ..
    ,   
  ,     :Frown: 
----.
  ,    :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## lowway

> 


   3 ,  ,    :Love:  ,  ,    :Wink:

----------


## lowway

5 ,   ,    :yes: ,   ,   ,   :Wink: 
..  , ,   ...

----------


## lowway

> ----.
>   ,


 ,     ,  :Frown: 
    ,   (    )           :Hmm:

----------


## lowway

,     


> -   -


?       :Redface:        "12 " :yes:

----------


## lowway

> !


 ,     :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  


> Glissando

----------


## Youlia

*lowway*, 
" ,    ...", "   -   "   :Wink: 

"  ,    "

----------


## lowway

> .      ,    ?


  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: , 



> ,         (  ),


 :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## lowway

> *lowway*, 
> " ,    ...", "   -   "  
> 
> "  ,    "


, ,     ,     :Kiss:

----------


## lowway

,       ?  :Wow:      ,   Chivas Regal,   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## lowway

> "  ,    "


   ? ,       :Stick Out Tongue:   :Love:

----------


## Youlia

> ,


  ,      :Kiss: 


> 


 ,       :Wink:

----------


## Alip

!  !  :EEK!:           .      .      .   "...      ,  ..."
       ... :Confused:         .  ... 
       .    ,       . 
              ?

----------


## Alip

...       ...   :Frown:

----------


## lowway

" " () ((/ 2) :Abuse: 
"  " () :Abuse:  :Abuse: 
" " () :Angy man: 
  ***... :Smoker: 
,    ,      .   .  :Silly: 
  ("  , " ()) :War: 
    -    ...  :Frown:  
     ,      "  ... , , "      ,      :Wink:

----------


## lowway

:Smilie: , "   "

----------


## lowway

> ...       ...


 :Stick Out Tongue:    ,   :Smilie:  ,  ,       1,5 ,         :Stick Out Tongue:       ,   :Wow:

----------


## lowway

> ,      ,


  ,  ,    :Stick Out Tongue: 
,   :Kiss: ,     :Love:  ,  :Stick Out Tongue:    ,  :Smilie: 
",  ,  ...
  " () :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

... -      ....
 ...  ...
 ,     -    .  . 
   ...  ,-   ...
   , , , ,....
   ...
2    ...   ! ! :Smilie: 
 !  :Smilie:

----------


## lowway

> ... -      ....


"  " ()




> ...  ...
> 2    ...   ! !
>  !


     ,     :Wink: 

׸     ?  :Hmm: 





> Glissando
> 
> 
>   ...  ..., ,  ..  "  ,   "...


     ", , "() :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink: 

,        ,   ,      ,       :Redface:

----------

??..       :yes:  -        :Frown:  .. ..   ...))

----------


## lowway

> .. ..   ...))


  :Smilie:  
 ,    :Frown:

----------


## lowway

" ,  , 
,     " 
() " "
 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## lowway

:Frown: 
      ,  :yes: ,
  ? :Redface: 
  , ,      :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> " ,  , 
> ,     " 
> () " "


)))
 ,      : 
-  ,  ....
 :
-   ???
-   , !!!!  :Lol:

----------

> ,


*MaraSt*,   ,   ,     ,       ,       "",  ,     :Cool:

----------

> .. ..


**,  ,    



> ...))


   ,     ,     ""   *lowway*,    ,      ,        ,

----------


## lowway

> *MaraSt*,   ,   ,     ,       ,       "",  ,


 ,   :War: 
, ,  ,       :Abuse:          ,     (  :Smilie: , 
    ,     , ,  :Wink: .     ,  -  :Stick Out Tongue:  
..     ,       ,    ,  ...      , ... :Frown:

----------


## lowway

> **,  ,    
> 
>    ,     ,     ""   *lowway*,    ,      ,        ,


,       "    " :Wink: 
,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

,  ,    "",     ? ,      :Hmm: 
  ,        :Wow: 
,  , " " ()  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

> , !!!!


,    ,    ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

:Hmm: 




> ,  
> 
>   ...
> 
> 
> 
>    ...
> 
> 
> ...


      (  ,     :Stick Out Tongue: )
,   :8:

----------

> ,


*lowway*,   !?    ? ,      ,    ,   ,    .    ,  !?  :Wink:

----------

> 


 ?  ?     (     ,      ),         ,            , *MaraSt*        .

----------


## Tasik

> ?  ?


, !!     ,    !!!!     .... ...     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> ,


      ...

  "  "
      ...
 ,  , 




 ,    
    ,
     ...

----------


## Alip

*lowway*,     ...   ...

----------


## Tasik

> ...


 ,   ...

     ?!

P.S.  ,      ,    ...

----------


## Tasik

- 
  ,  
 ,   

 ,    
   Mara 

  ,  

  ,  
 ,   , 








    !!!
 :Smilie:

----------


## Alip

*Tasik*,   ...      ? :Confused: 
    ...       .     ...

----------


## Tasik

> ?


 ,                 :Smilie: 

 .    :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

!   ???

----------


## Alip

*Tasik*,  ?!  ?!     .
... ...

----------


## Tasik

> ?!  ?!



 :Smilie:

----------


## Alip

...   ...

----------


## Tasik

,  ...
    ... ...

     ...
   ,   


      ...
  ,   
  -     
  -  
    !!!
 :yes:

----------


## Alip

*Tasik*,         :Smilie:  , ,   "  2008"        :Wow:  ...    !   :Wow:

----------


## Alip

...  :Hmm:     ,    ?!   :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

> ...    !


  ...   :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 

!    :yes:

----------


## Alip

*Tasik*, !   !  ...  :write:

----------


## Tasik

...... ...

  ...      :yes: 
   ...   
  ...  ...   :yes:

----------


## Alip

*Tasik*,   :Rotate:

----------


## Tasik

, , 
  , ...
   ...


  ,  
  ,     :Wow:   :Smilie:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

> *lowway*,    ,    .    ,  !?


  ,    ,     ,   :Wink:

----------


## lowway

> ,            ,


     ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

> *lowway*,     ...   ...


,     :Dezl: ,  ,          :Redface:

----------


## Tasik

> ,


!!!    ,      ?!     ,    ?!

----------


## lowway

> !!!    ,      ?!     ,    ?!


,       " " :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,       " "


 ,  !    ,     ! :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ,  !    ,     !


       !!!        ...           :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !   ???


.... ... 0...       ... ...    . (  !!,    ... :Wink: ) :Smilie:

----------


## MaraSt

> !!!        ...


  ! :yes:      ! :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> .... ... 0...       ... ...    . (  !!,    ...)


 ...  .

----------

> ...  .


,   ,  ,      :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: .    -          .    , "    ",        . :Wink: .    ,       . :War:

----------


## krepky

75%   ,  ?      ,

----------


## MaraSt

!
      .

----------


## krepky



----------

,    .  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ...)


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

...        ,   " "    :Big Grin: 
     ,  )))))
PS:  ,  -   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tasik

!!

----------


## Tasik

...          ????!!!!
...       :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> ...          ????!!!!
> ...


, -    :yes:    ,   ))))))

----------


## Tasik

> ,


  ...    :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,    Mara     :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ...        ,   " "   
>      ,  )))))


 !  :yes: 
  ...      -  



> ,


  :yes: 
...      ,   -    ,      ...  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> !


  ? :Wow: 



> ...      -


 ,    - :yes: 




> ...      ,


  .  ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ,    -


 ,  ...,   .... :No-no:  :Cry:

----------


## Glissando

> .  ,


,    -     :yes:

----------


## Tasik

...  ...         ????    ???     ???? !!!!!!!     !!!!

----------


## Irusya

> ...  ...         ????    ???     ???? !!!!!!!


  :Smilie:  " "     )))))



> !!!!


 ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> !


,    


   ....

----------


## yzh

, -    ,  -     ...
 7        .         ,   ,     (        )       ,             (      ).    ,    . 
 :        ,      , ,    ,  ,   ,  ,  ,   (  ),    .
        ,    ,         ,  ,  .    ....
 :  -    ,  , , ,    ,   ()   .
  ,           ,    .
..........

----------

> ,    -


 !?       (  1,5   10 ),   ,    5-     .       . , ,   - ?       ?   ,          !

----------


## Irusya

,    ""?  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lowway

> ,


  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> 


  :Big Grin: 
 , ,   -,?! :Wink:

----------


## lowway

> ...      ,   -    ,      ...


"    , 
   " () (  ) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

> , ,   -,?!





> " "


  ,     :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,


  :Big Grin:

----------


## lowway

> ,    ""?


,   ,     



> ,


 




> !?       (  1,5   10 ),   ,    5-     .       .


 :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

*lowway*,  -    :yes:   ?)

----------


## lowway

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

> *lowway*,  -     ?)


 , ?   , ... :Wink:

----------


## lowway

> ,    -


       "  " () ( / 12 ) :Stick Out Tongue: 
" ,   ,    " () () :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> , ?   , ...


           .... :Wink: 
,         :Love: 
  -    )))))))

----------


## lowway

> ...


  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> 


   ,  :Frown:

----------


## lowway

> -    )))))))


  :Big Grin: ,   ,             ""           ,  ,          ,  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

> ,


,    ,       :Frown:  (.  )

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ,             ""           ,  ,          ,


  :yes:

----------


## lowway

> ,


  ? :Hmm:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


 , ! :Big Grin: 
,  . :Kiss:

----------


## lowway

> , !


      ?   ?  ,  ,    ?  :Hmm: 

" ,    " () ( / "  ") :Frown:  
, pretty woman  :Smilie:

----------

> ...  ...         ????    ???     ???? !!!!!!!     !!!!


,  -  ,   .
 -  ,     
   ? :War: 
    . :Frown: 
: :Hmm: ...
 :    ,      .     ,  , ,        .     (  ). :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> , ,        .     (  ).


 ?!  ?!

----------


## Tasik

> , ,        .     (  ).


   ...  ...   ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

,        :yes:

----------


## Tasik

""

----------


## Tasik



----------

> ?!  ?!


, ,  ! :Wink:  ,  - ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> - !


? :Redface:

----------

> ?


!     ,    . :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

!!!...   ...     ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> !     ,    .


 ...    , ,    ... ,  , ,,.  ...   ,  ,    ...




> :    ,      .    ,  , ,        .     (  ).


          (  ,    )
 :
1.	 ,      ;
2.	 ,     ,       ;   , ,:
3.	.   ( );
4.	.   ();
5.	, ().  , .           ,
6.	. .    .    
7.	   ( - ,   - .  .        .       ().     -     .
8.	      , ,   . 
     .
     !  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

! :Smilie: 



> 3.	.   ( );


 :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
       , ,  -     " ,    ",   -   :yes:   -   -   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> -   -


   ,      -  ! :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,      -  !


 ,      :Frown: 
 -  ....

----------


## Tasik

,    !!!! .... ,    !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

,

----------


## Glissando

> !
> 
>        ,


 , , -      .     13.00, ,      2 ,    , ... ...

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,  - "", ?     :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> , , -      .     13.00, ,      2 ,    , ... ...


    "" ,              :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,     
>  -  ....


      ...  ...  :Redface:

----------


## Tasik

> Tasik,  - "",


 ,   ...           :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

,  , ...    ( ,  )....

----------


## Irusya

> ,  , ...    ( ,  )...


 :Smilie: 
 ::   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

...     ,      :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  -    -   ( 6-7) ,   ()-    (,     ,  ),  -  -  ....


...    ,     ....  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,     :   ?	 :Help!:   :Wow: 
 -  ))))))

----------


## Tasik

...      :Embarrassment: 

!!!    !

  ... ..  -  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,     :   ?	 
>  -  ))))))


    ,    !  ... ...  ,  ...   ...  :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

> ... ..  -


  .    ""  :yes:    -  ...     -   .-

----------


## Irusya

> ..  ,  ...


    "",      )))) -   )))))

----------


## Tasik

> 


  ...  (     ,     )....

----------


## Tasik

> -   )))))


... ...        ... ...  ...

----------


## Glissando

> ...  (     ,     )....


  ...      .  ,,    ""...   -     :"-       ""  "..   ,      -  ... :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

, ...    ,   "",  ,     -???     :yes:

----------

> ...    ,     ....


! , ,  ,       "", " ", "", ""...

----------

> ,      -  !


  :Wow:    !?

----------

> .


, ,        "Vega Sicilia Unico" 1987

----------


## Glissando

> , ,        "Vega Sicilia Unico" 1987


 ...   .. :yes:       ,    (, ,   .).      ...    ...  :yes:

----------


## lowway

,  :Silly:    ,     ""     ,  -            :Stick Out Tongue:   :Hmm:   :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> ,    ,     ""     ,  -


 :Love: 
    ,    " " - ....	 :Kiss:

----------


## MaraSt

> 


-    ...   ""  ? ? :Hmm: 
"   , !"().
"  -  !"().

----------

> ,    ,     ""     ,


  ,  ,     .   . :yes:  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> "   , !"().
> "  -  !"().


 !   ... "   ..."  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> __________________


  :Abuse:   :Stick Out Tongue:  ... ...    :yes:

----------


## Tasik

" "
     ...
,  ,  

 ...   ...
 - !!!!


  ... !!!
,    
 :yes:   :Smilie:   :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> ... ...


*   , , , *
 !   !   ? ?

----------


## Tasik

> ? ?


 FF   ... ....      (   ,     ,  )    /...  ....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

, ,   !!!  ...   :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

,   ""  ...   "" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    !!!!

----------


## MaraSt

> /...  ....


    . :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Glissando

* !*
     :
1.     **   :Super:  :Super:  :Super:       (4071).      (3630),      (2774).
2.       **  (59692),     (65535)     (60474), ,   - , ,    , ,  -      (      !). 

    ,  60    **  .  :     ?     : *,    * 

40        ,     .          :       ?:  :* ,    * 
 : ** 
*  ,   , !*  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> : **


   -  ,  ,  ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> -  ,  ,  !


  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:      -        ...  ...  !  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

""  ...
   ...



   ...


 ,   
     ....  :yes:

----------

> , ,   !!!  ...


  !

----------

> 


,    ,  ,  ,   ,      -   :yes:     , ,      ...

----------

> 


  :Wow: *Glissando*, !
    ,    ,    .



> "Vega Sicilia Unico" 1987 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 ...   ..


     !? !  !     ,     15,          .

----------

> 


*lowway*,   ,     .
 ,  ,           .  ,          *Tasik*,      - "*lowway*  ".

----------


## Glissando

> ,     15


...     -     0.8   2023 ...  :yes:

----------


## lowway

> ,    " " - ....


,           :Redface: , , ,            ,   " "     :Frown: , 
  (   )         ,     ,     , ,     :Wow:

----------


## lowway

> ,  ,     .   .


 ,       ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ..  (   )         ,


  ? :Wow: 



> ..   " "    ,


  -? :Frown:

----------


## lowway

> ... ...


,      :Redface:

----------


## lowway

> ?


     ,         "" :Stick Out Tongue: 




> -?


    ,    ,  :Wink:      ""  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ..


  :Frown: 





> ,    ,      ""


  :Wink:     - ,   .....,  ))))

----------


## lowway

> : [B]


,       ""  ... (    ,       :Redface: )       ... :Frown: 
      ,         :Stick Out Tongue:     ,       ...

----------


## lowway

> .....,  ))))


     - ,  :Wink: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

> 





> ,     ,


 :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

*lowway*,     (     20) "" ()  ))))))

----------


## lowway

> *lowway*,   ,     .


     ,     :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wow:

----------


## lowway

> *lowway*,


,         ,        :Redface:  (    :Wink: )

----------


## Irusya

> ..,


        " ? :Wow: ",  -- :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> 


 ?     ?

----------


## Glissando

> ?     ?


    ,  ...       ...   :Wow:

----------

> (   )


,     :Wow: 
 ,   :Confused: 
-,  .

----------


## Glissando

> ,    
>  ,  
> -,  .


       "      ".  ...  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> " ..


, ,     " :Wow: "    :yes:   ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ,


  :Redface: 



> , ,    ""


 .     .   . . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Irusya

> 


 ? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

:Kiss:

----------


## Irusya

> .     .


  ,    - 3   ! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ,    - 3   !


          ,     ...  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,     ...


   ,          :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
- ,       :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> - 3   !


!!!   ...   ::flirt::

----------


## Glissando

> ?


....
 ,    , - , -,      :
*""* -  , , ,   .... .   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*   *  :Big Grin:

----------

> 0.8   2023 ...


*Glissando*,  ,  ,  , 2008 .

----------

> (   )


-   ,    ?  -?
*Glissando*,  , *lowway* *Irusya* ,      .

----------


## Glissando

> *   *


            ...     :Razz:  ... ...  ...    ...  :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,  ,  ,  , 2008 .


...  ,,     15 -  .. :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> -   ,    ?  -?
> *Glissando*,  , *lowway* *Irusya* ,      .


     ...  -   , ,,  -  ..  :EEK!:   ...      ...   ...   :Frown:   .....   .... !  :Wow:

----------

> 15 -  ..


*Glissando*,     ,   ,       .

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,     ,   ,       .


...-   :yes:  ...     .... ...  , ...   ...       ...  15- -! :Wow:  ,    ... !     !  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ... :


       ""        )))))
       -,  ))))

----------


## Glissando

> ""        )))))
>        -,  ))))


 ....,...   ....  , ,    ,... 
 ...  , ...
  ... !  :yes:  !   ...

----------


## lowway

> *Glissando*,  , *lowway* *Irusya* ,      .


, ,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

> " ?",  --


,      ( )      , "  ..." () ()

----------

> .... ...  ,


*Glissando*,  ,     ,             .       " 1975",  ,

----------


## Irusya

> "  ..." () ()


 - "-..."() ()	 :Hmm: 
  )))

----------


## Irusya

((((((

----------


## lowway

> ((((((


  ? :Redface:

----------


## lowway

> )))


,       :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ,

----------


## lowway

> 


 ,  :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl: 
,    ,    :Frown:   ,  :Kiss:

----------


## Glissando

> - "-..."() ()	
>   )))





> ((((((


, ,!  :yes: 
   .           ... , , ,    :



> Cormoran*
>   ,
>   !**
> 
> 
>   .
> 
> 
>  ***
> ...


* Cormoran -   ;
**    !!!
***   Rutilus   rutilus ,    , 
****   Gobius,      (Gobi-idae)

 :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,    :Smilie: 
 ?  :Big Grin: 
PS:    2 ))))  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,   
>  ?


 ,...  :Wow:          " "..  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> .....   .... !


 ,             :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> ""


    , ,   ...   ?!    :Stick Out Tongue:     !!!       :yes:

----------


## Tasik

!!! ! ::flirt::

----------


## Glissando

> !!! !


 :Embarrassment:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Redface:  :Kiss:

----------


## lowway

> ... , , ,


,   :: 

  ,   ,   ...  :Frown:      Boeing-737,     ...

----------


## Tasik

> Boeing-737,


  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

:Cry:

----------


## Irusya

,          Aqur?  :Wow:   :Big Grin:    ,         ...  .. .. , Aqur!!!!!     !!

----------


## agur

> ....   ... ...
> ...  ... ..  ?                                                                                         - ,   ()!
>   ,
>    !


   , 

 :Wow: 
  ,                                                                                                                 ,   ...
  ...
, , )))
,  ,

   ,
-...  :Redface: 


   ,

  ,
     ...
, , !
  !
  ))))

.    , 
    ,
 :yes:

----------


## agur

> , Aqur!!!!!     !!


    ,
, ... )))

----------


## Glissando

,  gur!       (  )   :yes:  (,  !)  :Wow:

----------


## agur

> ,  gur!


     ...
   ))) :Love: 
 ,  
   ))) :Stick Out Tongue: 

   ,
 ,
    ,
 :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ..
>     ,


  ""
   "" :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ""
>    ""


 ,   ...  - 
 ...   :yes: 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...6&postcount=12

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ...  - 
>  ...


" "    :Stick Out Tongue: 
" "- )
  !
 !    :yes:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> " "   
> " "- )
>   !
>  !


...    - 
   -  ...
   -  ... :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ...    - 
>    -  ...
>    -  ...


  -  ..
  .. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> -  ..
>   ..


...   ,...
   - ... ...  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ...   ,...
>    ...


  :Big Grin: 
   ""? :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> ""?


 ...  
 ...  !
... ...
 - ,,!  :yes: 
   -  , -
  !  :Redface:

----------


## Irusya

> - ,,! 
>    -  , -
>   !


  !  !
  !	 :War: 

, - ",
     "?!()
 -   ;
-    ;
 ?   !
-,  -..
 :Smilie: 
   -  ..
-   ,   , .. :Wink: 

    ,   ?!	 :War:

----------


## Glissando

> !  !
>   !	
> 
> , - ",
>      "?!()
>  -   ;
> -    ;
>  ?   !
> -,  -..
> ...


  :
 ...  
...   !
 ..
..*...
  ...
 !  :yes: 

* "" -   ,     ..  () ""  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

...     ... ...
...   !
 ...  
  ...
 ...
   ,  ,
 ""  ""...

----------

> ...   !


 *Glissando*,      - ...

----------

> 


 ,  ,    ?

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,      - ...


 :EEK!:     !   ,   - !  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ,    ?


  .    !   -  .     "" -   ,!  :yes:

----------


## lowway

> , - ",
>      "?!()


  :Wink:  "    " ()

----------


## Nattaha

! !...       ...          ...   :Stick Out Tongue: 
 -  ...      ...        -  --...   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: ..........

----------


## Glissando

> ! !...       ...          ...  
>  -  ...      ...        -  --...    ..........


 :Super:  :Super:  !!!    !!!! 
 , ,    !!!
 , , ...  !!!  :Wow:   ,,           !!!  , !  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:

----------


## agur

> -  --...    ..........


 
    ?)))

----------


## Nattaha

> , ,    !!!
>  , , ...  !!!   ,,          !!!


... ...  -       ...  ,  ...   :Wow: 
*     ... *   :Cool:  
 -    , ...  ff    ...   ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

-... ,... :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ...
>  ...


 ,    ..
,    :Wink: 



> ,  ,
>  ""  ""...


 
,   :Wink: 
 :Redface: 
 .    :Love:

----------


## Irusya

> -    , ...


? :Wow: 
      "" :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> ... ...  -       ...  ,  ...


 ... .   .  -    ,     ...         -    !  ..  !  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

> ,


!!.... 
  ...  ,   ...  ... ... 
 ,    ?!?!...   :Wink:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> -    !  ..  !


 ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Hmm:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,     !!...        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ...


... . ... ... - "  "  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

:Smilie:     ? :Smilie:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
,    -? -  ,  "  "()?  :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *Irusya*,     !!...


 ..   ... ...   -  ...   ... :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> ?   
> ,    -? -  ,  "  "()?


     ....   .   ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> ...   ...


   , , ?))))))

----------


## Nattaha

> ....


*Irusya*, !!!!......  :Embarrassment:     ... ...   ,     - ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ...   ,     - ...


   -  :Big Grin: 
  ,       ...
  .... :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> , , ?))))))


..... :yes:    ...    ... :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> :   ...    ...


?! :Wow: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

> , , ?))))))


   ,    !.. --  !..     --         ... (  , , -   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: )....... :Wow:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ?!


! ... ... ...  !  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ... ... ...  !


? :Redface:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nattaha

> -


 ...     /   ...  -   ...   :Frown:   :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

> ,    !.. --  !..     --         ...


 :Frown:   -     ...

----------


## Glissando

> ?


 ...   !   !   -????  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> !


  ?!!! :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ?!!!


-?    . ,-,  - ...   - !  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   :Wow:  -?...    ...  , ,   ...           ...    -  ...  :yes:  ,     :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,   -?...    ...


 ...     "  "  "    ,  "  ? :Redface:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

...     ,       -    :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *Irusya*,   -  ...  ,


  :EEK!:   - ? - ,  ???

----------


## Irusya

> ...     ,       -


  ""   )))))+- ))))
 -   ))))
,  ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

-!    - ...    ...   :Wink:  ::flirt::  :Hmm:

----------


## Glissando

> ...     "  "  "    ,  "  ?


   ,    !     !!!!

----------


## Glissando

> -   ))))
> ,  ?


  -???   ...   ...   !!!   ...  ...  !!!!  :Razz:

----------


## Irusya

> ...    ...


* :   2 , , ,   -.   - . ,  .  ++   .  !*
      ?)))

----------


## Glissando

> -!    - ...    ...


 ......  ... ......  ...
 :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> .. ...  ...  !!!!


 ,     :Dezl:     ,   ,   ,   ...    :Dezl: 
 :yes:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ?)))


     ...      ..." ". ...-    ...  ... ...      ...



> 


 :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> 


, ,   ""?! :Big Grin: 
  ,           ))))

----------


## Glissando

> ,        ,   ,   ,   ...


 :Kiss:   !  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

> ,        ,   ,   ,   ...


--... ...  ...  , -...   ..  ...     2009- ...  :Stick Out Tongue:   ,     :Big Grin:       !...   :yes:  .......................

----------


## Glissando

> , ,   ""?!
>   ,           ))))


...   !  :yes:  :Redface:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,   ,?
,  "  "?  - :Smilie: 
PS:        ? :Frown:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*, ,  -...  ....            ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*, ,  -...  ....


.     200 ..    :yes: ,  ! :Smilie:

----------


## Nattaha

:Cool:   /  !!!        - !!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Love:  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> /  !!!        - !!!


 ! :Smilie: 
    ?)))))
 --   ,    :Redface:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

-   - *  !*. :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:  Irusya,      -. :yes:

----------


## Irusya

:Smilie:        .  :Smilie: 
http://goldenline.do.am/images/dollars.jpg
  !!  , , ,          ,  !!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

:Super:  :Super: 
!   !  , !  :Redface:

----------


## Irusya

"   .  !"() ( )  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

!          ! 
 !
... .....  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

**Glissando*,  " " 	 :Hmm: *  :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> -   -   !.


  !)

----------


## Irusya

*agur*, * *  37  - ,     :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> * :   2 , , ,   -.


   2?!   ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> 


 !!!    :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ...


 !!!  ,   ...       :Wow:  :War:  ,   !!!   !!!!

----------


## agur

*    .*
                                                                                                                                                                  ,
  ,   .
   ,  
 ,   "".
   )))    ,
     , :Frown: 
     , 
  ?  :Wow:   )))
  ,   ...
     ,
    ,
    ))).

   ,
, ,  
   .
   ?   
,    )))
   ,   
    "" .
 ,     ,

  ,   
 ,   ,    ))))

      ,
      ,
   ,      .
  " ")))    
  ,    ,
 ,   
    ! :Wow:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*agur*, 5   :Big Grin: 
,   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tasik

... 

  ... ...
,    

  ?  ?
,     ...

----------


## agur

!  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> !


  :Smilie: 
        ,   ""    (  ?  ? :Redface: )))))
,  ,     "",     :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

-
 ,    ...
    "",  ,  
    )))

----------


## Irusya

> ** (  **?  ?)


,  ,  ))))
 ? :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ,     "",


 :Hmm:  :Hmm:  :Hmm:              - " "...  -       !  :yes:   ...      - ...

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ,  ))))
>  ?


   ... ...    - ?  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ... ...    - ?


  :Smilie: 
   -   ..

----------


## Irusya

> ..       - " "... .


   -     :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

.. ,    http://www.gramota.ru/slovari/dic/?w...EE%F0%F2&all=x  :yes: 
  )))))
,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Aruba

...  -  ?

*Irusya*, *Glissando*, *Tasik*, *agur*,        ...

----------


## Irusya

*Aruba*,     :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> "",


 ......

----------


## Tasik

> ...


  :Redface:

----------


## Tasik

> -  ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ......


,    http://xsms.kiev.ua/wl/5011157.gif

----------


## Tasik

,     ,  ...        :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,     ,  ...


     ... :Big Grin: 
   ... :Redface:

----------


## Tasik

> ...


     ....    ?!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,     4209  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

????  "    " ... ,   ,      ??? (    ,      ,   -...   ?     ?!)

----------


## Tasik

> agur, * *  37  - ,


,      -?????????????????????
,     !! !!!  !!  :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

,     
    ...



    ...


   , 
  - ...

   , , 

     ...

 :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> ,      -?????????????????????
> ,     !! !!!  !!


 !!!  :War:  :War:  :War:  :War:  :War:  :War:

----------


## Tasik

::flirt::    ...    :be-be-be:

----------


## Irusya

-   ,    ,       :Smilie:  -  "" :Wink: 
 ,  ,   !  :yes: 
PS:   "  "    :Big Grin:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   ?...  ?...  ?       **       - 
, -,  , ; . , -
 :Smilie: 
   -  !?!?  :No-no:  :Abuse:  :Abuse:  :Mad:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------


## Glissando

> PS:   "  "


 ....  :EEK!:     ,  ,  ????

----------


## agur

> ....     ,  ,  ????


      ...  37 ...   - )))
     ...       )))

----------


## Glissando

!!!   ....         - ! ...  !  :Razz:    ...    !!

----------


## agur

> - !


 ,     ...
        ,   ...
 .
,     ,  ,    ...
"-,   -"...

----------


## Glissando

> ,     ...
>         ,   ... .


 :Hmm:  :Hmm:

----------


## agur

> *Glissando*


      )))

----------

, , 
,     ,



 ,  -
!,     :Wow: 
 ? -  -  
   .

 ,  ,


 ,   .

 ,    
    .
 :Wink: 
 ,   .

 ,  

   -
   .  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...
>  ,


,   ...   ,  ...

----------


## MaraSt

> ,     ...
>         ,   ...
>  .
> ,     ,  ,    ...
> "-,   -"...


  !     !    .      ,  . :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ...   ,  ...


 ...    ...    ...  :yes: 


> ,


  -   :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...    ...    ... 
>   -


 :EEK!:   ?!

----------


## Glissando

> ?!


  :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> 


 !      ,   ! :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> !      ,   !


 . .  :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

> PS:   "  "


...     ????

----------


## MaraSt

> . .


    ,  - ,     ... :Redface:

----------


## Tasik

> .


!!! !!!


  ???
   ...
  "" ...
    ...
"    ..."
  "...   .."
...   ...
 ...   
    ...
...",     ..."
     ...
   ,

   ... ...
   !!!
   ...  

     ...
     ...


 -
     ...
  "" ...
 ...    ...
!  ...
   !!!
!     


    !!!  :Smilie:   :yes:   :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

,    


, ,   


 - !!!

----------


## Glissando

> ,    
> 
> 
> , ,


 , ,!  :yes: 
       .  ...   ,  ..  :yes:    ,- ,   !  :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> , ,!


! :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

.

 , 


 , , -  
   !

, , !

  ..
...   
:    ,
   ?

  ?

-  , 
 -  


! 
 :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,  



  ,  




 ,

----------


## Glissando

...  :Frown: 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...4&postcount=69
 -  ?      .. :Confused: 
,   .   -    -  .
,     ,     ?         !

----------


## Tasik

,  ...  :Frown: ...   ......   ..."...    ..."   :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ... ...   ......   ..."...    ..."


    :
       .   .  . -             (  ).
          -  . ?
  -     .

----------


## Tasik

> -     .


  !!!  !!!  !!!    !!!   ,     ????!!!!

----------


## Tasik

> 



    ,          :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> !!!  !!!  !!!    !!!   ,     ????!!!!


...    ( )  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,


.    - ...  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

, , ! ()
      ! (,    ).

----------


## Tasik

,   ,    ...  ,  ...  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

...  ,       ...   ...  :yes:

----------

,    , -.         ? -, ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,   ,    ...  ,  ...  ,


 :EEK!:   .... ...    ...

----------


## Tasik

> ,    , -.         ? -, ,


 ,   !!!  :yes:    ...

----------


## Tasik

> .... ...   ...


, ...  ,     :Smilie:

----------

> ,   !!!    ...


  ? :Redface:   .

----------


## Tasik

> ?


   .      ....    :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

,    



 :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> ,


   " "
, Taasik,  ""

 ...?   - !
   ? - 
  ... !
 ...     ...
 ...   :Hmm:  ?
 !  :Wow: 
ps: , : "...    ..."  :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...   ?
>  ! 
> ps: , : "...    ..."


 .    . ,     ! :yes: (   : -).

----------


## Glissando

> .    . ,     !(   : -).


. . .  :Wow:

----------

> . . .


 ,   .    Glissando.      .     . :Demonstration:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> . .


 :Redface: 

 ...   ...

----------


## Tasik

,    


     ...
 ...  ,  

    -
    ...
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> , , ! ()
>       ! (,    ).


 . .    ...
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...postcount=2631

----------


## Tasik

- ...   ? ,       ...   , ???   :Smilie: )))))))))))))))))

----------


## agur

> ,   .    Glissando.  .     .


...    
  ""       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> 


  ...,         ...   :Smilie:   :Embarrassment: 
 :Cool:

----------


## Glissando

> ""


 ...    :Wow:   -         :yes: 
ps: ,        ?

----------


## Tasik

> ?


!!!    ??   :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :yes: 

!   ,    !!!)))))))))))))

----------


## Tasik

...   ...
     ...   ... ,  ....
     ...    
 9   ...   ... !!!
    ...  ,  ...
   ...      ...
 ...    ,     
     ...  ...    ...
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> 9   ...   ... !!!


  ,   ,  .,      ,  - ..." "...  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

!!! !!            :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 

     ,   !  !!!    !!!  :yes: 
,     :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   !  !!!    !!! 
> ,


....  ...!  :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

> .   .  . -             (  ).
>           -  . ?


. !!

----------


## Nattaha

> ...,         ...


!!!   !!!

----------


## Nattaha

ff     ...   :Cool:      .      ...   :Cool:          ... :Mad:

----------


## Glissando

> ff     ...       .      ...           ...


    .... .    Tasik ...   ... :Frown:

----------


## MaraSt

> ....  ...!


    ?

----------


## Tasik

> ff


    ...     :No-no:      ...       :Wink:

----------


## Tasik

> ?


  :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 9   ...   ... !!!


 ,  ,       :Frown:   :Redface:

----------


## Tasik

> 


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tasik

,   ...
    ...

 :Wow: 
   ...
 :Wow:   :Wow: 
   ...


   ...
    ...

 :yes:

----------


## Glissando

!!!! Yes!!!!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=174

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ,


 .  .   -  !

----------


## Glissando

> 


 !!!

----------


## Glissando

> 


 :EEK!:  ... ...  !  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

""    .
-   ....., ..  ...

  ,   



",     
  ?"
,  -  
 -   
 -  
 -  
-  
 -  
-    


()

----------


## Tasik

> !!!!


   !!!! 

!!! ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Tasik

!!!    " "!!!! !!!  !!  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> !!!    " "!!!! !!!  !!


! :yes: 
   !  :yes: 
 ,-   ( )    !    ,      - !        "", ""  ""!
...  ...
    ,    -!   - !
 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------

> " "!!!!


       .

----------

*Nattaha*!  - ?        .

----------


## Tasik

> .


 
   " "




, ,   
   ...

----------


## Glissando

. . . .
. .  .  .
, .  .
. . . .

. . . .
. . . .
. .   .
. . . .

. . . .
. ..   ?
. .   
 . 
 .

----------

> . .   .
> .


    .
    (. ),  -  .
  ? :Big Grin: 

      ,
    ,

  . :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> . ...  .


 !    ,    - , !
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> . . . .
> . .  .  .
> , .  .
> . . . .
> 
> . . . .
> . . . .
> . .   .
> . . . .
> ...




 .     .
    .
 .  .
.    .
 . . .
. .   .
. .  .
.  .    .
 .   .

. .   .
  , ,

----------

> . .   .
>   , ,


   -  ,
   .

     .

  -
   ? - .
  ,   .
  -   . :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

,     





      -  

    -


   ,  



   -

----------


## Glissando

> !    ,    - , !


 ...    ......    ...    , ,    ...   ???  :EEK!:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> ** 
> 
>    ,  
> 
>    -


 :8:

----------


## Tasik

,

----------

!!! 




      .





   -.  :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

仅   
  - 








 ,

----------


## Tasik

!      
   ,     ...


-  ,  -  

   ,   !
      !!! :Kiss:

----------


## MaraSt

> !!!


! :Kiss:

----------


## Tasik

! !   ?!
   ?

   ?


     ...
      ???
 ?       ?
   ...
, Mara,

----------


## lowway

> ,


  -   ,
  ,
     ,
,        :Wow: 

        ,    ., , ,      ...        20 .  :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

,   20
   145

 :yes:

----------


## lowway

> ,   20


      ,   20          ...    .    ,  :Wink:     ?

----------


## lowway

meine lieber Frau? :Redface:

----------


## Tasik

> ?


  ,   ,       
 ,  , ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> , Mara,


 , ! , !
    !      .

----------


## MaraSt

> meine lieber Frau?


   ! ( ***  -   )

----------


## Tasik

> !      .


  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
  !!!  !!!  !!!   ,       :Embarrassment:   ,      :Embarrassment: 

    , 
,   :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

...?!

----------


## MaraSt

> ! ( ***  -   )


  nach!   !    .     ?!

----------


## MaraSt

> , 
> ,


    .
    - . :yes:

----------


## lowway

> ,  , ,


,   
    , 

 :Redface:  :Wink:

----------


## Tasik

> 


 !!   ... -   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ,   
>     ,


,  , ,   


 :Kiss:

----------


## lowway

> " "


   ,    

,    ,
    ,
     ,


       ,

    .
    ,
     .
    ,
    .
    , 


 ,    .
 :Redface: 
 :Wow:

----------


## lowway

,          ,      ...   ,   ? :No:  :No:  :No:  \
 :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> ,    ,
>     ,
>      ,


    -
     ..
   ,
  "".   :Frown: 

   -
 :yes: 
  ...  ... (- )
 ,  ..

    :
 , , ..
   "!   !",
 , , , Oh way..


   ,   :Big Grin: 

PS:   "", .    :Big Grin: 
PPS: -      :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

, ,  
  ,   

 :yes: 

  ...    ...
 ...      :yes:

----------


## Glissando

!   , , ,   !
     !!!
!     !
- ,    .  (  )    ,   ,    !
  ...     ! 
  !!!! !!!  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:

----------


## lowway

> ,


 

   ,
 :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> !     !


 ? :Wow:   ,  , ... :yes:     -  ))))



> ...     !


  ,     :Big Grin: 



> !!!! !!!


     ,     ... 5 .. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ,


 ?   ? :Big Grin: 
  -  ! :Smilie:   :Big Grin:  :yes: 
,   ...	 :Hmm:

----------


## lowway

> ?   ?


  :Redface: 





> -  !


    ,   ... :Wink: 




> ,   ...


, ,   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> 


, ,    :Big Grin: 





> , ,


  )))))    2 -  ))))

----------


## lowway

> ,  ..


 ,   

,    ,
    .
 ,    
 ,  ?
 ,   ,

----------


## Irusya

> ,   
> 
> ,    ,
>     .
>  ,    
>  ,  ?
>  ,   ,


   -  5      ))))  )))

----------


## lowway

> , ,


  :Wink: 




> )))))    2 -  )))


   ?

----------


## lowway

> -  5      ))))  )))


 25,   ,
   ,

----------


## Irusya

*lowway*, - ,       :Smilie:     ,   ))))) 
 ,   :Smilie:

----------


## lowway

> *lowway*, - ,          ,


,   ,
    5,  25,
    ,
    ,
   ...




> ,


 ,     :Redface:

----------


## Irusya

> ,


      ,   - ,? :Redface: 
-     )))

----------


## lowway

> -     )))


 :Wow: 
?

----------


## Irusya

> ?


 , , ))))

----------


## lowway

> , , ))))


   ,        :Wink:

----------


## lowway

...

 ,   ,

    ,
    .
   , ,
     , 
  , 
   .
     ,
    ,
     ,
 ,   .
  ?  
    ,
,   ,
    ! 
 :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

*lowway*,    ?)

----------


## lowway

> *lowway*,    ?)


 ... ,   ,
 :Smilie:

----------


## lowway

> 


"    
   .
    ,
   ..." () ()

,     :Redface:

----------


## Irusya

> ...
> 
>  ,   ,
> 
>     ,
>     .
>    , ,
>      , 
>   , 
> ...


 :Redface:   :Love:     ? :Smilie:

----------


## lowway

> ?


׸    ?  ... :Wink:

----------


## lowway

> 


  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
 ...

----------


## Irusya

> ׸    ?  ...


 -,     -  :Wink: 
? :Smilie:

----------


## lowway

> - ?


"   , " () (     ) :Wink:

----------


## lowway

...


   ,



 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> ...
> 
> 
>    ,


!  :Smilie: 
  ?)    ?)))

----------


## lowway

> ?


    ?

----------


## lowway

> ?)))


"   " () (,  ) :Wink:

----------


## lowway

> ?


   ,    , ?

----------


## Irusya

> ,    , ?


,   :Big Grin:

----------


## lowway

> ,


 
     .
 ,  ,   ,
   ,    ?

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ,   ,
>    ..


 :yes:         ! :Smilie:         )))))

----------


## lowway

> 


 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  
 ,    
   , ,



 :Redface:

----------


## Irusya

> ,    
>    , ,


  :Love: 
*..      ... "    ,    ..." () (, )))))*

----------


## lowway

> ,    ..." ()


 ... 
"    ? 
    ? 


  " () (  )

----------


## Irusya

> ... 
> "    ? 
>     ? 
> 
> 
>   " () (  )


  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
   ? :Smilie:

----------


## lowway

> ?


"   , 
  " ()

----------


## lowway

"    " () ( )  :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> "   , 
>   " ()


 " ,  "  "   "   )))  :Smilie: 
     )))
 ? :Smilie:

----------


## lowway

, ! :Kiss: 

 ,

----------


## Irusya

> , !


- :Love:  :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

*Glissando*,   ?)))
   .4352-4397     " - Irusya"  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

:Smilie:    ,   ,     ..
 -  :  ,  ,        "-!"...: 2    ,  , 200        ,    ...
 ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## lowway

> 


,   , 
     , 
  ,    ,
       ... 

 :Redface: 




> ,   ,     ..


    ?




> -  :  ,  ,        "-!"..


.
 ,       , 7  ,  4-5        ,  ,      :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ,


..    :Big Grin: 



> , 
>   ,    ,
>        ...


  :Big Grin: 




> .
>  ,       , 7  ,  4-5        ,


  ,     " -",       :Big Grin:

----------


## lowway

> 


 ,       :Redface: 




> ,     " -",


  ,   ,    ,         :Wink:  
   ?

----------


## Irusya

> ,


  :Big Grin: 





> ..   ?


   -  ))))))

----------


## lowway

> 


,   :Stick Out Tongue: 




> -  ))


???  :yes:   :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> ???


 :Smilie:        2    .  .""



> 


     ))))) -  :Wink:    ))))) 
PS:    "" :Redface:  "-")))))

----------


## lowway

> "" "-")))))


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> 


 :Big Grin:  -   ,  " "     " "))))))

----------


## lowway

> -   ,  " "     " "))))))


 :Redface: ,   ?

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ?


)
 ,  ,    ? :Frown:        ...

----------


## lowway

> " "


  ?

----------


## Irusya

> ?


 ,   ""- )))))     ))))))

----------


## lowway

" ?" ()

----------


## Irusya

> " ?" ()


 )))     "     , ! :Love: "  :Big Grin: 
       -     ))))))

----------


## lowway

> -


     ? :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


  -  ))))    "" :Frown: 
     -2    ,    ))))))

----------


## lowway

> -2    ,    ))))))


   ,   ,    ,     ,  ,      ,        :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> ,


      "    ,   -   "))))
,  , ,   ?))))   -,    :Wink:

----------


## lowway

> ,  , ,   ?))))   -,


 ,   :Stick Out Tongue:    - :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> ,     -


 :Smilie:    ( :Big Grin: )  3       ( ,   -),   1 ,   4, ? :Smilie:

----------


## lowway

> ?


  ,   ?

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ?


 " "     -    :Smilie: 
  "" :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## lowway

> " "     -   
>   ""


 :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

*lowway*,      ,       ... -   :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

""  *  !!!* - .    .  ,   . , !

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,   ?)))
>    .4352-4397     " - Irusya"


 ...     .    .
 .4352-4397 - ..."" .   Youlia    ,        "" ... ...
    (.. 4399 -4423) -  !
 !!!    (  ,       ... )        
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...postcount=4416
   !  :Wow:  !  :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

... ...  ...  ...    ...     ...    ...     ...

----------


## Tasik

, ,  

 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ""  *  !!!* - .


  :Frown: 



> , !


 -  )))

----------


## Nattaha

- ...  ...    -    ...   ...  :Asthanos:  :Asthanos:  :Asthanos:  :Drug:

----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,   ! ...

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,        " -, -  :Smilie: "..    - ,       )))) 
 ""    :Frown:

----------


## Nattaha

> ))))


-!!!      ""...  :Smilie:       ...   :Embarrassment:  - !...   ...   :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

> ""...       ...   - !...


,   ))))            -    - ))))))
)))

----------


## Nattaha

> 2    .  .""
> 
>      ))))) -    ))))) 
> PS:    "" "-")))))


,   -!        :Love:    ,    ...         ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nattaha

> ,


 ... !!!     !!!  :Frown:   :yes:   :yes:   :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

*Nattaha*,        ,   -   :yes:  ,  - :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> -    -


    ,        " "  :Hmm:  ,   ?    ...  ... "  ",  ...      - ... .  !  :yes:

----------


## Nattaha

:Dezl: *Irusya*,   -      :Wink:

----------


## Nattaha

,   ""...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ,        " "  ,   ?


    " "))))



> ..... "  ",  ...      - ... .  !


  ,        ,  ,   -    " " , )))))
,        ?))))   ,   ?)))))

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ""...


  :Smilie:    2  .   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> ,        ?))))   ,   ?)))))


...  ...   ... 
 :Wow:     ?      ?     ?   ?   ...   - ... ..  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ?     ?   ?


   ,  !! :yes:  :Big Grin: 



> ...   - ... ..


   -  ++          :yes:  !!!	 :War:

----------


## Nattaha

> -  ++


  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   ...   :Wink:     -       ...   :Cool:

----------


## Irusya

> -       ...


,   :Smilie:     "" :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

,    .    :Abuse: 



> *lowway*,      ,


  ,  



> ,   , 
>      , 
>   ,    ,
>        ...


  :Frown:

----------


## lowway

> *Nattaha*,        ,   -   ,  -


 :Redface:   ,              ,  :Wink:   :Love:

----------


## Irusya

> ,    .


 - ? :Wink: 




> 


 ,     :Frown: 
 ,      ... :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> ,              ,


  :Big Grin:

----------


## lowway

> ,   ""...


" " ()

----------


## lowway

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

> - ?


    ,    :Smilie: ))))

----------


## lowway

> ...  ... "  "


 :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

*lowway*,      :Smilie:       ))))))

----------


## lowway

> ,


     ???
 :Mad:

----------


## lowway

> ,      ...


 ,  :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> ???


    .  ?	 :Big Grin:  ::flirt::

----------


## Irusya

> ,


 -     ,     :Frown:

----------


## lowway

> .


  :Wink:

----------


## lowway

> -     ,


        ?

----------


## Irusya

> ?


, , ,  ..

----------


## lowway

> , , ,  ..


  ?  ,   ,   .  :Frown:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> 


?)
 ,  )))  ,  ,  :Frown:

----------


## lowway

> ?)


 :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

*lowway*,    :Smilie:     ))))

----------


## lowway

> *lowway*,       ))))


  :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> 


   ,   ?    - :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

,   ,   . -  19 ,    ,          ,  ,       , , "")))))) -  ..  ,    ))))))

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ,   . -  19 ,    ,          ,  ,       , , "")))))) -  ..  ,    ))))))


! "", !

----------


## lowway

> 


,   ,      ,   ,  :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ,      ,   ,


        ))))))
-, -   ,  "-"    "",   ,  -   "",  , ,  ))))) ? :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

!      "   "   " ".   ,    .  "" -  " -   .       :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> 


   !!! :Smilie: 
,   ,   :Big Grin:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
 :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ,


Yessss!!!   !!!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:   ! :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,     !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,     !


"  ... ... . ..."  :yes:  ()

----------


## Glissando

- ...  ...
 ...
 ,...    ?
  ......  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*, ,  ,   ""       "  1978",    -? :Smilie:  ,    , ? "    ,     "()  :Big Grin: 
    ,    ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*, ,  ,   ""       "  1978",    -? ,    , ? "    ,     "() 
>     ,    ...


...  ......  -  ...  ...   -...    ?  :Redface: 
ps:  "",   " "... - ...  :yes:

----------


## lowway

> ,   ,


 ?
 :Asthanos:

----------


## lowway

> "",   " "...


  :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


  ... :Big Grin:  :Love:

----------


## lowway

> ...


"     " ()  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> "     " ()


 ? :Wow:  :Love:

----------


## lowway

> ?


 



> ,   ,


 ? :Redface:

----------


## Irusya

*lowway*,      :Big Grin:        ""? :Smilie:

----------


## lowway

> ""?


,     ,    :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*lowway*,  ,       ,     :yes:   :Big Grin:    -   ,            :Embarrassment:

----------


## lowway

> *lowway*,  ,       ,


,    ,     .       ,  ,     :Love:

----------


## Irusya

> ,    ,


  ,          -       "" :Big Grin:

----------


## lowway

> ,          -       ""


,    , 
   ,

 ,
   ,
    ,
 ,   

 :Redface: 
,   " "    :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   " "


 
  !
       ?
 ,     :
      ,
    -   帅.
  , 

----------


## Glissando

> -


  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  .

----------


## lowway

> -   帅.
>   , 


,  ,
   ,
  ,  ,

,    ,
   !
    ,

 :Wow:

----------


## lowway

> .


   ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,


*lowway*,     . 



> ,


! ! !    ... .

----------

> -


   ?   ,   . , ,            ,     ,   ,   ,   .

----------


## lowway

> *lowway*,     .


   ,
    , ,
     , 





> ! ! !    ...


"   " () ( )

----------

, , !   !

----------


## Glissando

> *lowway*! ! !    ... .


  !!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 

    ...
,  !  :yes: 
   ... 
, ,  -
 ,   - !  :Wow: 
   - !
  !
.....................................
    ...  .... -  ...   :yes: 
ps:        :yes:

----------


## lowway

> , , !   !


 ,    ,         :Baby: ,  ,  ,  ,     ,      ,   ,  ,     :No-no: ,       :Abuse:

----------


## Glissando

> ?   ,   . , ,            ,     ,   ,   ,   .


      ...  .... , ????  :EEK!:

----------


## lowway

> ...


,       
 :Wink:

----------


## lowway

> ...  .... -  ...


 
  ,     :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

> ,


    ,   ,.
   -  ,          (  ) ...  ,  ... :yes:

----------


## lowway

> ...  .... , ????


 , ,  ,   :yes:

----------


## lowway

> -  ,


         ,   :Frown: 
    ,
      ?
     ,
   ,

----------


## Glissando

...   ...    ....
,   ,  ,   ,, ?  :yes:

----------


## lowway

> ,   ,


,     ,
  ,   .
 ,    
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

> ,   ,  ,   ,, ?


    ,  ,     , (  ) 
     ,

----------

> ,   ,  ,   ,, ?


   .    ,   .  ,   1987.

----------

> 


*lowway*,    ,     .

----------


## lowway

> *lowway*,    ,     .


     ?        ,  ,   ,    :Wink:

----------


## lowway

> .    ,   .  ,   1987.


, , ,  ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

:yes:

----------

> ,    ,


 ,     ,         .
 , ,      .

----------

> 


         ,    -         , ,    .
      .  ,    ,            .

----------

> 


 ,   ...

----------


## lowway

> , ,      .


, ,    
 :Wink:

----------


## lowway

> ,    -         , ,    .


 ,    ,  ,     ,    ,     :Wink:   ,      ,     ,      -      ,    :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

> ,   ...


   ,         :Stick Out Tongue:  
    ,      ,    ? :Wow: 
 :Love:        -   (       ),      :Wink:

----------


## lowway

> ,    ,            .


   ,   ,     ::

----------


## Tasik

> ,   -!


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## Tasik

!!!!.... :Redface:  
    ?!     !!!  :yes:

----------


## lowway

> ?!


,    :Wink:    ,      :Redface:

----------


## Tasik

,  

,  ,      
 ,

----------


## Tasik

,  !!!  !!!    !!! -   ...     !!!

  !!!   :yes:

----------


## lowway

> !!!


, , 
 :Wink: 

 :Redface:

----------


## lowway

*Tasik*,       4491,      ,   ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tasik

-  
-    
  , ,  








,   



 ,   
 ,    



  ,   
 ,

----------


## lowway

> 


   ,
   ,  
   ,
 :Frown:

----------


## lowway

,     ,
      .
      ,
 ,   .
      ,
  ,  !

   .

----------


## Tasik

!!! !!   
 ,   








 ,

----------


## lowway

> !!!


,    ,
  ,
     ,

 :Love:  :Redface:

----------


## lowway

> 


 
 ,    "" :Wink:

----------


## Tasik

...    ...
   ,   ...    ...  :Smilie:

----------


## lowway

> 


 ,  
   ,  ,
  ,  ,

----------


## lowway

> ...


 ,  , 

   ,
     .  :Frown: 
    ,


 :Love:

----------


## Tasik

,  
 :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> 


  ...       ""
   ...     ...  :Wink:

----------


## Tasik

,     




     ???


 -     




 ,

----------


## lowway

> ...     ...


 , ,   ,
     , 
     ,
,   .
     ,
   .

 ,   .

----------


## lowway

> 



  ,   ?

 ,   
  ?

----------


## Tasik

,  ,    
   !!!

----------


## lowway

,     ,  ,   ?   :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

...  ...
 - ...    ...

----------


## lowway

> !!!


  ,  
    ,

 :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

...      ...
    ...      :yes:

----------


## lowway

> 


  ,   ,
 :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

...

     " "
       ""

----------


## YUM

> ...  ...
>  - ...    ...


/  /

   ...

  ...  .. :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

,    
     ...
  ,

----------

,  - .
 ,  .

  , ..
   ,  
     .


  ,  

  - . 

  ,  
,    .
    ...
 -  .  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------

,  .

  -.  :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,    
>      ...
>   ,


/  /
,   ,    
  ...     ?
  -  !
,  ,  ,

----------


## Tasik

> ,  .



   ... ...

  ...
 ...   ...


     ...
... , , ...

----------


## Tasik

> -  !
> ,  , ,


,    


 , , ...


   ...
...      ... (    !!!)
 :yes:

----------


## Tasik

???




  - 
  Mara  

 -    
 :Wink: 

 Aruba   ...
  ...
      ...
Aqur   
,     ...
Nataha    
   ...  :Smilie:   :yes:   :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> ...
>       ...


...
" 
  ..." ()  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> - 
>   Mara  
> 
>  -


 !       .     ?   ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

....  :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> ....


... -...   ...  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

-   - 
- -  
    ......
  ...    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ......
>   ...


"    ,    !" ()

----------


## Tasik

...
    ...
,  ,  ... 
  ......
 ...  ...
   ...

----------

> ......
> .


..      
    ...     :OnFire:  
    - -  
 ,    ,     
    ,   
  ?   ?       :Smilie: 
    ,        :War: 
 ,   ,       :Stick Out Tongue: 
: , , ,  . :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tasik

:Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

...      ...
   , ...      :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,..     

 ,     








  ,   




 , , 


   ,

----------


## lowway

> 


  :Redface: 






 ,  :-))

----------


## Tasik

!!!           :yes:

----------


## lowway

> 


 
 ,  ,  

,   ?    :Redface:

----------

!  
    .

----------


## Tasik

> ! 
>     .


  "     " :Redface:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando* *lowway*,      :Big Grin:      ))))))         :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
 :Wink:

----------


## lowway

> !  
>     .


,  - ...   ,    ,     :yes:

----------


## lowway

> "     "


 :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:  "   " ()

----------


## lowway

> 


  ? :Wow: 
 :Wink:

----------


## lowway

> 


, ,     :Redface:

----------


## Tasik

... !!!! !!!  !!!! :Super:  :Super:  :Super:  :Super:  :Super:

----------


## Glissando

...  ...         :yes: 
,   ""  65535,    " ".... -    ?  :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

... ...    :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ... ...


, ,   ... ,       -  (   ),   ... ... ..  -  !     ..   ....  ...  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,     ...        ,          :Redface:      ...      ...       ...   ...    (     )......   ...     :yes:

----------

> ,


 :yes:  :yes:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Tasik

:Danko:

----------


## Glissando

:7:  :Rotate:  :Kiss:  :Super:  :Cool:  :yes:

----------


## lowway

> ...   ...





> 





> 


  :Stick Out Tongue: 
     ,    ,         , "    " (/  ) :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

,      ...   ,   ...  :yes:

----------

> ,      ...   ,   ...


-,  :yes:    ( ,  - ) . :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ,      ...   ,   ...


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> -,    ( ,  - ) .


     ...      :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:

----------


## lowway

,   ,   ,     ,    :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> -,    ( ,  - ) .


...       () . ,        :Ass:   :Silly: ,   :"        ( ,    (, ,, ))?"

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ,   ,     ,


 . ! :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> . !


 :8:  :Super:

----------

> ...       () . ,        ,   :"        ( ,    (, ,, ))?"


    ...         ,         :Ass:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ...         ,


    . .   .  . .  :yes: 
...  ... ,  ... ...  - -... :yes:

----------

> - yes:


   ,      :Hmm:

----------

> ,    ,


    ,     - ,      :Wow: .  ,

----------

*Irusya*! !    !  :yes:

----------

> ...


,  ?     ()  .

----------


## MaraSt

> ,   ,   ,     ,





> . !


-!     ! ... :Big Grin:

----------


## 2006

,          .   ,   ,    (  -)

----------


## lowway

> . !


         ,  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

> *Irusya*!    !


  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> MaraSt
> -!     ! ...





> ,


    .    3-   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> 3-


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

,  

   ???
  ..


,   - 


 sory..

----------


## Tasik

,  










 ,

----------


## lowway

> .    3-


   ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,


*    * 
 ()
        ,        .

, ! :Cool:

----------


## Tasik

> ,


    ....    :yes:

----------


## lowway

> , !


 , "    " () ( )

----------


## Glissando

> ,   - 
> 
> 
>  sory..


  .
 :Redface:  
  .
       .


 ,    
    ߅  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

! :Smilie:      " "    -     )))))  -    " .."    ,    :yes:     -         :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

!   -  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tasik

> .
> 
>   .
>        .
> 
> 
>  ,    
>     ߅


  :Super:

----------


## Tasik

> -  !

----------


## Glissando

> " "    -     )))))


 -     ( ,   )      .   ,     .   ,      " ,  !"(     ).  ,        " ", ,        .  ,       "" ("h" -   ).        : "  ,  ..,"  :Wow: 
  - , !  :yes:  
ps:   ... ...  -       ,   .... "  ,   "..  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> "  ,   "..


     ???  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

> "  "


, ,    ,    :Wow:

----------


## lowway

> 


,   ,    ,     :yes: 
 :Redface:  (    :Wink: )

----------


## Alip

*Irusya*    !   :Smilie: 

        : *     ,         ?*   :Confused:

----------


## Glissando

> ???


 "   ..." ( ).

----------


## Glissando

> , ,    ,


, -,   , ...    "" ...   :Wow:

----------


## Alip

*Glissando*,   ?   :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,   ?


 ,  200 "        ... :yes:

----------


## Alip

*Glissando*, ...      :Wow:      ,    ,     ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lowway

> , -,   , ...    "" ...


,  ,     , ,  :Redface:

----------


## lowway

> ...


  ,   :Gentelmen:

----------


## Irusya

! :Smilie:   -  ))))))  )))))
*lowway*,     "4",  ,     "-  "  :Big Grin: 
        ,     ?))))) 

"I remember in the childhood
We discovered new routes on the magic carpets 
And now there is a work for us in the sky
To fill in the parachutes with the blue."
    ,   " "    )))))    :
"    -
  ,

  " 
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
-    ,  -"  ?  :Wow: ",   ,     " "     ))))))))))  ))))))
,      -   ))))  !   .  ?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## lowway

,
    ,

    ?
   ,

     ,
  .
 ,  ,
     ,
      , 
     .
, ,  ,
    ,
   ,
   .
     ,
    ,
    ,
    .
     ,

    ,
     ?

----------


## lowway

> !


, !!! :Love:

----------


## Irusya

*lowway*,      ))))))

----------


## lowway

> 


,      ,   ,      ,     ,        ,      ,    :Redface:

----------


## lowway

> *lowway*,      ))))))


  ,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*lowway*,      :Big Grin:    ))))))

----------


## lowway

> *lowway*,    ))))))


    ,   :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*, ...          ,    ,     ...


..  ... -,  , - " " .    "  "  :yes:  !  :yes: 
 !   - !    *" "*,   ......  ..."  ".
     -   ,        . ...
,     -   .  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ,     , ,


   .     ,  .     ... :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ps:   ... ...  -       ,   .... "  ,   "..


  :Smilie:  , , ,    "",          -      ...       ...  ""    ( ,  )    ,   .     "  ", , , ...   ,         "", ?! :War:

----------


## Alip

> ...
> ,     -   .


!   ,  ! :Lol:

----------


## Glissando

> I remember in the childhood
> We discovered new routes on the magic carpets
> And now there is a work for us in the sky
> To fill in the parachutes with the blue."


:



> "     ()
> 
>    ( - )
>         - 
>    (  )"


... 
Irusya,   ,    **   ""  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> !   ,  !


  : , ......        :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,         "", ?!


.   -       -  - , ...   ..  :yes:  :yes: 
 ,  ,    ?..  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

...         :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,     -        -    :Big Grin:  , , "",  ", ".   " ",   - ,    :Embarrassment: 
   -   ))))))

----------


## Irusya

> .   -       -  - , ...


..                :Big Grin:  -))))))))

----------


## Tasik

> -))))))))


     ,            :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,     -        -


    ,   !  :yes: 



> , , "",  ", ".   " ",


 , "". ,,  .  " " -     80-90-  ,    - "" (,     ).   (  )      . 




> , ,
>   ,  ,
>     ,
>    .
> 
>     ,
>    ,  .
>    ,  ,
>   ,   .
> ...

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,     :yes:    ))))))     ))))))
*  ,  *  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

,           )))))))
    ""-         :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:    ? :Wink:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
     ""     ))))))

----------


## lowway

> ""-


    ,  ,   ,     ,    ""  :Redface: 
    :

"     ,   
  .

     .
   ,

, ,   .
      -  
  - ,  .
    - .
       - 
  - ,  .
     -  ,  ."

(  :  , :-))) )

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ,   ,   ..


    "" ,  "  ?" :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
PS:    "...,      ..      .."() 
!!!!!!   " ",    ? :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

> !!!!!!   " ",    ?


...    !!!!   ... ""   ..  :EEK!:     -!!!!  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
ps: " "    "Kondoliza Rice"...     ,    -  ..  :yes: 
I want to kick by eyes
Of Kondoliza Rice (  -  )

----------


## Irusya

> ...    !!!!


  , ,  -? :Wow:  :Smilie: 



> ... ""   ..     -!!!!


     "" ?!    - ? :Big Grin: 



> ps: " "


  :Frown:     ,  ...

----------


## lowway

> "" ,  "  ?"


      ,         :Redface: 
      ,    .   ,   ,  ,  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ,  ,


...      " "    ? :Big Grin: 
       ( ))))))))

----------


## Glissando

> .


   -     ....     ..  :Hmm:

----------


## lowway

> ps: " "    "Kondoliza Rice".


 :8: 
 ,  :Super:

----------


## Irusya

*lowway*,    -?,    ,     :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> "" ?!    - ?


I want to kick here eyes-
This State Beach - Kondoliza Rice

----------


## lowway

> ...      " "    ?
>        ( ))))))))


  ,        ? :Wink:

----------


## lowway

> *lowway*,    -?,    ,


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> I want to kick here eyes-
> This State Beach - Kondoliza Rice


., ,    :Big Grin: 
    ))))))))

----------


## Glissando

> *lowway*,    -?,    ,


  ,    ,    ...     ...      !  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,              :Big Grin:  
  ,     ...  ... ...

----------


## Glissando

> ., ,   
>     ))))))))


???? ???  -  ????  :EEK!:       ,  - ,   !  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ???? ???  -  ????


    "  "() )       :Big Grin:    !        ! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## lowway

> ))))))))


  :Wow: 
" ,  " (    )

----------


## Glissando

> "  "() )         !        !


  :EEK!:        .       -       - !   .... , !   :War:  :War:  :War:

----------


## lowway

> ....


        .

----------


## Glissando

> " ,  " (    )


!
 - , () .. !!!!  :War:  :War:  :War:

----------


## Irusya

> .       -       - !   .... , !


 !	 :War:   :War:   :War: 
  "  "    	 :War:      ,    ))))))
, ,    :Love:   - "",       " " :yes: 
,  ( )    (, , ...)-     :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

.     ,   ...  ... , -...   -!  :yes: 

"   
-   -..

 .."
(    ... :Wow: )

----------


## Irusya

> .     ,   ...  ...


 :Big Grin:  ,      "" ""- )))))))    :Redface: 



> 


    ,   "  ",      :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> "  "    	     ,    ))))))


   -  ...  ,  -  (-... .... ).           ...  :Redface: 
      .
 ... , **. 
  ...    !  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> .           ...


     ?))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Glissando

> ,   "  ",


... ...    "   ..." ...  :Confused:

----------


## Glissando

> ?))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


...    ,            - ???  :Wow:

----------


## lowway

> -...   -!


    ,    26 ,       33 :Wink:

----------


## Depronix

,      ,  ...  ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> 


  ..."...  ... ,    ... "  :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> ..."...  ... ,    ... "


" -    ...
   ...
 ,   8- ...
        ..."  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> , *,*  -?


.  .  :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

> Glissando  
> *   .... * 
>         .


    (   ),     !  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> ,      ,  ...  ,   .


...   .   .    .  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

""     ( 2934).




> , -
>       !
> : !   ?
>    ..
> 
>  ,   :..
>   ..
>   ,  -
>    .. Ņ
> ...

----------

> 


*lowway*,        ?

----------


## Tasik

...
   ...
     ...
    ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

-     ,  ""  ,    -))))))   .. .. ..  :Embarrassment:  

   ,   ,
   ,   
 ,    
    , , 
 ,      ,
 ,      

 ?     
  -   
,  ,     
  ,   ,
 -    ..
    ,    ..
  ?  ..

----------


## Nattaha

-...  ,     ...       "" ?...  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
  ! (  ,    off :yes: )    !!.....   ?!..   -   !  !
  ..   :Embarrassment:  
 :Wink: 
  ,  ,      --    !      ...   *Glissando*..........  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ...
>    ...
>      ...
>     ...


   -  !  :Cool: 
    ...  :Love: 
 :Embarrassment: 
   ,  !*  :Redface: 

* ,  ...

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ,      --    !      ...   *Glissando*..........


...  -....  , ...      - ! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> -))))))


!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

- 
    ...
-       
  , ...   ...

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ,
>    ,   
>  -    ..
>     ,    ..


.  .
.  .  .
      ...
 .  . 
  ....

----------


## Glissando

.  .
...
,...  ...

 ...

----------


## Tasik

...

----------


## Glissando

> !!.....   ?!..   -   !  !
>   ..


...  :Hmm: 
",     ....
  ....   *Aqur*?
 ...!"  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

Aqur
   ...   ?!...
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> Aqur
>    ...   ?!...


  ... ...
  ... 
...  ?
 ? ? !  :yes:

----------

!  ,   ,   ,   .   *Glissando*!?

----------


## Glissando

> !  ,   ,   ,   .   *Glissando*!?


      , ....       ,    , ...        .        ....        ..  :yes: 
ps: "  ...  ..." ()

----------


## Tasik

> ...  ..." ()


  ????- ...
  Aqur   
   ...
     ...
     ...
  ,  Aqur, 
     ...
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> 


, ...  :EEK!:  ?
" ",  ????

----------


## lowway

> *lowway*,        ?


 ,     ,    :Wink: 
   ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lowway

> .. .. ..


" " ()
,   :yes:

----------


## lowway

> , ...  ?
> " ",  ????


 . :yes:

----------


## lowway

> "  ...  ..." ()


  ,       10 ,      ,     .. :Wink:

----------


## Tasik

> ",  ????
> __________________


, ...  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

...      ...    ...   ...  ,  ...    ...  :Wink: 

     ,      :Wink:

----------


## YUM

...
 :   .    ""       "". ,        ...   ,  - . 



> .   -       -  - , ...


_ .         : ,  - , - , -   ,    ""  -,   -  .
,     :_

  ?  !

   ,  
  !

 ,  !
, ,  
 ,  
     .

!    ,
,   ..
   ,   , !
,   :  !

     ,
 -   !
(       )
   !

   :
 !  !
  ,

  .

_,_ 

 !    


,  !


     !
  , 
, ,  

 ,    
  ,   !

  ,  .. 

_  - :    "   "_

 ,   
 ,  

   .
  , 


  -  
  ,    !
       ,
  ,  !

 ,     
      .
  ,    
    !  

_ ,    ._
!   !    !

    :
   !

!     !

,   _(   )_ 
  ? 
-,  . !
 ,   
    ! 
_(    )_
, !!!_ (  )_

,      
    ?

, ,   

(   .)
,     
   .

 :     , ?
,   !
 ! ! ! 
, , .
,    
   .. 

   .
_()_ , ,

----------


## Tasik

:Super:  :8:

----------


## Tasik

,      :yes:

----------


## YUM

_ 
!    _ 

  -!
    ..

  ...

----------


## Irusya

! , *YUM*,          :yes: 
     -,   -      ...
,  , ...  :Big Grin: 
*YUM*,   ,       :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> 


!!!...          ...   ...

----------


## Irusya

> ...   ...


      ,  -  :      ,    , ,        ,    ,      ...  :Smilie:  -  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
    ?)))))))

----------


## Tasik

> ?)))))))


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


          )))))   ,   :yes: 
         ? ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

-   
    ...
 ,  

    ...
 , , ?!

----------


## Tasik

,   ,  ...
     ?

 :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,   ,  ...


         ?)))))))))

----------


## YUM

, 
   ...
   ..
  ... :Wink: 
  ,     !

----------


## Irusya

> , 
>    ...


!     -,     ! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 



> ...!


      . .  :yes:  :Big Grin: 




> ,     !


     ,   ,   -         :   ,  " "  + -        - !!!!!
-     ,   100   1 .
 :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> 


  ""

----------


## Irusya

> ""


   ! :Big Grin: 
" "     "",   " " :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ! , *YUM*,


...
 ...  3-  ...  :Wow: 
,  ...    !  :No: 
    ...   ...
 ... ,..      :Smilie: 
   ...  !  :Redface: 
 ... ...!  :yes: 
ps:    -    ,    !  :Super:  :Super:  :Super: 
 ... !  :yes: 
*YUM !*    !  :yes: 
*Irusya* ,   , . ,  ,  . -,       :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  
> 
>     ...
>  , , ?!


, Tasik,   !  :Kiss: 
   ...-,  , -,       . :yes: 
 ... ,  ... :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ...-,  , -,       .


*      ,     ,   ! :Frown: *
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> YUM !    !


.........
    !!!!
   , ,  
...      !!!!
   ...   
  ,...  
!!   !
  ...  ...


     ...???
    ????

----------


## Tasik

> ,   !*


  ... ...     ... ...   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ... ...     ... ...


 ,   ,        " !!   ! ?!!!! :Wow: " :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> !


, ,!         .        :yes:     ...   :Smilie: 
      ( !)  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> .





> ...





> 


      -      ::flirt:: 
   ! :Wow:   :Love: 
PS:     - -     ... ? :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> ,...


 -   ""!
  !
   !
 !  !  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> - -     ... ?
> __________________


   ......
 :yes:

----------


## Irusya

..   ? , ,     ?    ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ?!!!!"


    ...     :Cool:

----------


## Tasik

> ..   ? , ,     ?    ?


  " "  ,     :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> -     
> (


.... ,  !  :Wow:     , ,    !  :yes: 
ps: " !
    ....
 !
  ..(-) ..."
(    :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: ,            )

----------


## Irusya

> " "  ,


    !    :Big Grin: 
*  ,  ,  :Type: *

----------


## Glissando

"  "...  :Razz:  ...    ...  :No-no:

----------


## Irusya

,      :yes:      ...
   " ",   ,           ..
-  PR-  :yes: 
PS:           !  !))

----------


## Glissando

> " ",   ,           ..
> -  PR-


!!!       !! :yes:  
   .....  ....    ... !  :yes: 
, ,   ,     ... -!  :yes:

----------


## YUM

_    ( ,   )  " "    .  

:_
-    : --,
  :  !

_, :_
  ""  !

   , 
     ...


   , 
  " "!


    !
 , ,   
  ... 

__ 
 ,   ?
     .
 - 
,  ... ...

_, :_

  ?    
  ?
    :

    ""    
   - ,
  -
     .

,  
,   
   ...

----------


## Glissando

> ,  
> ,   
>    ...


   ... ...
   -  Ir(u)iska...
:    .. ... ....
 ... ... ...
   "",
"", "","-"...
 ,   
 "" ... .....""... :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ""


   -
    !!!!
 ...  .. ...
    !  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> ,


 :
 ,  - ...
 "" ... .....""... :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  - ...
>  "" ... .....""...


,      :Big Grin: 
!       !!    !     :Kiss:

----------


## Glissando

> ,     
> !       !!    !


    -  !
   -  ...!
", ,  !
    !

  !"
, !!!  :Super:  :Super:  :Super:  ::  ::

----------


## Glissando

"  ...


  , :
"  ,    - !"
, ?
  - ....

  !"
.

----------


## Glissando

,  
!
 - 
    !



  ,    

 , 

  ,  

  ,, ..
    !
   !

ps: ......  ...

----------

> ,, ..
>     !
>    !...


,  ,   :Love: 
  ,     :Wow: 
 :War: 
  ,      ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,  
> !
>  - 
>     !


....  , .

----------


## MaraSt

> !"


!   ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ,  
> 
>   ,, ..
>     !
>    !



...       :yes:   :Love:

----------


## Irusya

> !
> ...


  :Smilie:     )))))))) 
 ,      ( ! :Love: )     :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> )))))))) 
>  ,      ( !)


! ,  ?

----------


## YUM

_    .     ,      .      :
_

 ,  
, ,  ,  ,
   .
,  ,  ,  .
   ..

  ..  .


   ,


,  ,     

    -
   !

,   , 
    .


_(     ,   )_




> !   !


_
     ,     .
    ,   :_

    .
    .
  ,   :
     !

  ,    
  ,    - .
  ,   
      .

,   ,


       !

_(   )_
      !
     !
  ,   
,       !

  ,     



_( )_
,    


       !

_  .   -:   ,   .   _ 

,     !
     !
,    ..

_          !
_
_    !      
_
!   !!!!

----------


## Tasik

[quote]     ,     .
    ,   :

    .
    .
  ,   :
     !

  ,    
  ,    - .
  ,   
      .



, ... !!!       :yes:

----------


## Tasik

:Super:

----------


## YUM

[QUOTE=Tasik;51777044]


> ,     .
>     ,   :
> 
> , ... !!!


...    ?      9...
 :Wow: 
""   !     .. "",   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> 


 :
    ...

...    ...
    ...
  ,   

   ...
    ...
 :yes:

----------


## Tasik

...    

   ...
 :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

......  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

[quote]...... 


    ?
    ...
   ...
  ?!  :Smilie:   :Wink:

----------


## YUM

[QUOTE=Tasik;51777255]


> ...... 
> 
> 
>     ?
>     ...
>    ...
>   ?!


 


, , 

   ,
 "",
  ...
 ,

----------


## Tasik

,     




     -

----------

[QUOTE=YUM;51777294]


> 


 ,   
   ,  

    . :Redface:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

,  !
    .

,  ...
  ,

  ""...

   "  "
,    

   ...
  .
 ,  
     ...

----------


## Tasik

-   ....  -...  -...   ...     ...    ...     ...    ...   ...  ,  
 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:     ...    ...
   ... ...   :Kiss:

----------


## YUM

> -   ....  -...  -...   ...     ...    ...     ...    ...   ...  ,  
>       ...    ...
>    ... ...


  - !
   .
 "" -  
  !
    ?

   ...
  ?

 -    
  .
    !
(    )

"" ,  ...

----------

> ""


     ?



> "  "


!

----------


## MaraSt

> ?


  !    .     .      . :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> !


 !

  -      . . :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ?


 ...  ,  -  
  ...  Mara !!!

  ...      :yes: 
 :yes:

----------

,  ?     ? , -   .  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

[QUOTE=;51779766]  ,  ?     ? 
 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------

!  :Wow: 
 :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------


## YUM

, , ! !
  !

.....  -  !

, -, .

    ?
    !
  ,  ,
    ...
   .
  ..., !
_(  )_
,  .
, !  ?
_(,    )_
,     !

   ??    
   -    ...

_(  .   )_

----------

> -


!       ,   .
  ,   ** ,  .

----------

> ,   ** ,  .


   ,    ,    ,     ,    . :Big Grin:  :Wink:         . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,                .  ,      , , ...,    ,           ,    .

           ""       .  :yes:

----------

> .


  ,        ,   . :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :yes:  :yes:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

:War:   ...

----------


## Tasik

[quote]      ,                . 

 ...     ...    :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

...      ...
 , ,  ...,      ...
   ...    ...
 ... ...  ...    ...
     ...  "" ...
 ...   ...,     ...  :yes:

----------

> 


      ,**

----------


## YUM

> ...      ...
>  , ,  ...,      ...
>    ...    ...
>  ... ...  ...    ...
>      ...  "" ...
>  ...   ...,     ...


 , ,   . 
 ..    :
,    
  !    !

     ,
     ...
  -   
     ... :Mad:

----------

*YUM*,

----------


## Glissando

> ,    
>   !    !
>      ,


 ... ....
" *
   - !"

*   (. )

----------


## Glissando

> ,        ,   .


     ,     ""     ....  ,   ... ...  ... ... !  :Wow:  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ?     ? , -   .


   !!!!  :yes:    -  ! :yes:    ....  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> !


... ,...    ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ...     ...


  !! 
* !*
 :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:

----------


## Irusya

> !! 
> * !*


  .   :Smilie: 
,  ,            .    " "...-    ,     -  ..  ,        ,         "",       ,  ... ?
  !	 :War: 
 :Stick Out Tongue: 
 //-  :Wink:

----------


## lowway

,     ,      :Smilie: 

 :Frown: 


  ,  ,

     .

    ,
     ,
    .

     ,
    ,
     .

  ,
     ,
     .

    .

     .
      ,
 ,    ,
 ,    
    .

----------


## Glissando

> .  
> ,  ,            .


      ( -   :Redface: )  ...  :yes: 



> " "...


 ,   :yes: 



> -    ,     -  ..  ,        ,         "",       ,  ... ?
>   !	
> 
>  //-


  ... " "....             ,  ...   ... ,   ....  :EEK!:  ... ... :Mad:  :OnFire:

----------


## Glissando

> ,     ,


... "  , ..." ()
  ...   (      ...)  ...... ..   :yes:

----------


## lowway

> ... "  , ..."


      ,   :yes:  
   ,    "   , , ,  "?     ,    ,   ,    ,    :Wow:   :Frown:

----------


## lowway

> 


 ,     ? :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   
>    ,    "   , , ,  "?     ,    ,   ,    ,


    ,-,      ...  :EEK!: 
  ?    () . :War:        ...    ...   ,             :Wow: ...   
"   ,  ,, "  :yes: 




> ** 
>  ,     
> 
> -
>    ""
> , ,    
> , , 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Glissando

> ,     ?


 MaraSt   ... :yes: 
    -,   ?  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ,





> 


,    , ,   "    ,     " :yes:   )))))) . .))))

----------


## lowway

> ,    , ,   "    ,     "


     ? :Hmm:          , .               ,      :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

*lowway*,     -? :Smilie:     -  ..  ,  "   "-       :Smilie:

----------


## lowway

> ,  "   "-


    ,      ,   ,        :Love:

----------


## Irusya

*lowway*,     ,  ""           .     " "-    :Wink:

----------


## lowway

> *lowway*,     ,  ""           .


     ,     ,  :Frown:

----------


## lowway

> " "-


  :Love:  :War:

----------


## lowway

,       ,       :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> __________________


 ... ...   , !  :yes: 
 ...  ...  :yes:   ...  ...

----------


## Glissando

> "    ,     ":


 .  , , , ...  ...    .  ,   ... ...   : "    ,       ".
   ......- ... :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ,


,   ..."   "  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ,
>      ...



      ...
    ...



,    
-    ...


 ,   
     ...

,  
    ...





 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ...


 
    ...  
...     ...
...   ... ...   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ...  
> ...     ...
> ...   ... ...


  ,     :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ,


 ,..   -   ...  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,..   -   ...


"    ?!"() :Big Grin: 
,  - ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Glissando

> "    ?!"()
> ,  - ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


...  ,...", !".
 ...  ...,  :",!"  :yes:

----------

> ,           !


*Glissando*,    !

----------

> ,     ?


,   ,  !    ...

----------


## Glissando

> Glissando  
>            ,           !
> *Glissando*,    !


  ,, ...  -...       ! :Wow: 
    :



> ,     ""     ....  ,   ... ...  ... ... !


    - ** !

----------

> -...


   !? 



> **


 -

----------

-      :Frown: 


    .  :Frown: 

 ,  

  ,    
, -   .

----------

> ,


  ,     ,       ,          ,   -       ,      (   ).               (   6-),      ,       ,     ,      .   -  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ,     ,       ,          ,   -       ,      (   ).               (   6-),      ,       ,     ,      .  -  !




 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ,      .  -  !


      ...    ...    ...  !  :War:

----------

*Glissando*,   **! ,  ,     .      ? , ,   ,     .  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

-        
  ,   
  ,     



  ..    

     --

  ,   




    , 

  ,    


 :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,   **! ,  ,     .      ? , ,   ,     .


    , , ,      ?  :Wow:  ,    ,      ...
   - ...  ...
  -  .    ,  -       :yes:

----------


## YUM

?
    ,
   ?
....
   ,
  ! :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> - ...  ...
>   -  .


 :Wow:        -  ...?!! :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> -  ...?!!


 ... :Wow:   ....     ,, - ... :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,   !
?!!!  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ...  ....     ,, - ...


 ,  :Smilie: 
""     ))))))

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,   !
> ?!!!


  -  .       -  -      (,   ..).  .  - !   :Wow: .          .  .
           40%!  !   :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
   . !  :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

> ,
>    ?


  ,      - ...  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ,
>    ?



   ......  :Wow: 
  ... ...
   ...
    ...
 ...     ...


    ...
    ...
,    ...
  ,  ...
...     ...
   , 

, , _____ 
   ...

----------


## Irusya

> -  -      (,   ..)


..  - ?)))))))



> .  - !


     )))



> . !


,    - )))))    ,       ,   ))))))

----------


## MaraSt

> . !


       ? :Redface:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


"      -  ?"() :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ?


  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

...... ?    ?

----------

> ...... ?    ?


 -?  ? :Smilie:   ,     . :Big Grin:     ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ?


     ...   ...  ...      :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.    ?  :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ?


   ...    :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

:EEK!:   ...  ...

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ,  !    ...


     ...   ....  -  .    . ,         .      .  - .



> -  , !
> ,   .. ?
>   , !
> ,  -  !

----------


## Glissando

> ..  - ?)))))))
>      )))


http://www.orenmap.ru/



> ,    - )))))


 ,  .    ,   ""  :yes:   "  ,   -  ... , ,  "  :yes: 



> ,       ,   ))))))


  ,          . " - ".   ,     ...  - ,     ,     ,  ... -...   ...   ... , ...  :Frown:

----------

> 


    ,

----------


## Glissando

> ,


 !

----------

,  ,

----------


## Glissando

> ?


         !      !  :yes: 



> 


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ...     ...   !  :Confused:

----------


## Tasik

> ,         . " - ".   ,     ...  - ,     ,     ,  ... -...   ...   ... , ...




,  ,   ?   ...   ,  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

:Kiss:  !

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,        -,      17.10  :yes:      ,     - ""?
, -   ? ,    ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

,  !!!      :Cry: 
   -    :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  !!!     
>    -


    "",   :Big Grin: 
  )))     ))))
  ,       "   " :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> "",


     " "  !  :Cool:

----------

,  :
"    ...."
(:  )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> " "  !


...
      -   ,   ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

-  ?! :War: 
*  *

----------


## Tasik

> ,  :
> "    ....


, ,   ,      ....  ...   ?!

----------


## Tasik

> -  ?!


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> , ,   ,      ....  ...   ?!


 :Big Grin:    , ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

...       :yes:

----------


## Tasik

, ,   ...  ,    ,   (   ),   ????????!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tasik

> 


,    !!!  (,  )... ...,  ????????  ?      :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> , ,   ...  ,    ,   (   ),   ????????!!!!!!!!!!


*   :Wink: *
,      18-    ?)))))))

----------


## Tasik

...      ...
      ...      ...
     ...    ...
  ...     ....
    ...      ...
      ......,   ...
...  ...  ...  ,    ...
   ...    ...

----------


## Tasik

> ,      18-    ?)))))))
> __________________


----   .... :War:

----------


## Tasik

--!!!!    ... !!!  !!! ,    ...   ...   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ..      ...      ...
> ..     ... ...   ...


-  " "       :Big Grin:    -  , -))))))
   " "  " " , -    )))))

----------


## Irusya

> --!!!!


?!        ,  ,    , ? :Wink:

----------


## Tasik

> " "  " " , -    ))


  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 

  ...    ...
 ,    ...     ...
 ,   ...   ...
    ...    ....

----------


## Glissando

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:    ... -, ????  :Wow: 
    -...
http://weather.yandex.ru/?city=35121
  -   ... :yes: 
ps:      ...    ...      ...

----------


## Tasik

...   ... ...
( ..."...     ..  ,     .......")   :Wink:

----------


## Tasik

> -   ...


???   ???

----------


## Tasik

,   ...... ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> http://weather.yandex.ru/?city=35121[/url]


  :Redface: 



> -   ...


  - ,  :Smilie: 




> ...    ...      ...


   .   , ? :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> .   , ?


.  ....   :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> .  ....


  ?     ,  ?)))))

----------


## Tasik

> - ,



     ... !!!

----------


## Irusya

> ... !!!


, ,  ,    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ... !!!


 :Redface:  :Kiss:

----------


## Glissando

> ?     ,  ?)))))


 -  ...     ...  ,    :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,    :yes:  -    )))))

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,    -    )))))


  ,     40 ,     ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> , ,  ,


  ...,    ...
 ...  ...  ...

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,        "      "() (,  ,   ,     :Wink: )   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

,   ... ,   
     ,            :yes:

----------


## Tasik

...... ...    ???
       ...    ...

----------


## 1

,           .    / . ,   !  .   :yes: 
________________________________________________________
__   :Love:

----------


## Glissando

> ,           .    / . ,   !  .


 !   -        -   ""! ... !  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,        ""  :Embarrassment:

----------

*1*,   .  -     .       .      ,      .
P.S.     !   10$.

----------

, ,  , -,  . :Frown:       ,  .  
 ,     .      .  :Cool:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:      . :yes:

----------

> 


  :Wow:  !     -!?  , ?
    ?

----------


## 1

> !   -        -   ""! ... !


*Glissando*, ,  !  :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> ... !!!


Tasik,    ,  - . :Hmm:

----------


## Tasik

> .



     ,   (   ) ...        :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> , ?


   ?! ......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::flirt::

----------


## Tasik

> - .


   ?!...   -     ...      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ?!...   -     ...


, , ?
-  !
  :  
   .
 ,  ,    !
,  , ""   ?
!        . 
        ... :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  , ""   ?


""    -    :Wink: 



> !        . 
>         ...


  :Super: 
        -    -  , ,    .    .. ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

...    ...
    ...       ...
   ...   ...
  , ...,   ...
    ???   ,    ...
   ...    :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> -    -  , ,    .    .. !


     ,    -        ,          :Wow:   :Hmm:

----------


## Tasik

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


   .           .    "",       ,  -   ,    ,    .

----------


## Tasik

> 


  ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ,


.     ......     ...      (   ),     



> .


... ...       -    !  :yes: 
ps:    ...   ...   , ,   :Redface:   :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

:Kiss:  :Kiss:   !!    "...     "   ""  ""...          :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,    - "   "()    ,  ,    :Big Grin:  
PS:     !

----------


## Tasik

, , /  ...      !!!!  :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

...      :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

http://photofile.ru/users/lowwau/115170596/?mode=xlarge

----------


## Irusya

> ...


 ,    :Wink: 
!   ,  !,   ""-     :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

...         :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> !   ,  !,


 :Hmm:    ,      ?    ? ...  :Cool:  -,      :yes: 
ps:   : 



> ""-


 ...     ?  :Redface:   ,     , -  ?  :Mad:

----------


## Tasik

> ...     ?


     ?!...           ,   ""   ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ?!...           ,   ""   ...


...  ...  :Hmm:  ... ...  ......  :yes:

----------

> .     ......     ...


 , *Glissando*!    ""  :Embarrassment: .       ?   :
  ,    -   ,        ,    .    *Irusya*,    ( )   ,       ,    .     .    *Glissando*,     .       .  :Big Grin: .      **           ,     ,           .     -,    *YUM*,     , ,    *Tasik*,    .   -    ,    , ,  ,   ..,          *Tasik*,  -     *MaraSt*,   ,          ,       .
 .  *Glissando*,     ,            .           ,       .   ,  ,      ,   ...       .      ,                ,   ,       ,   .    ....!  :Big Grin: 
P.S.    ,      :Cool: .

----------


## Glissando

> P.S.    ,     .


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  ˸  ????  :Wow: 
     - !  :War:  :War:  :War:

----------


## Tasik

!!!  !

P.S.     ...     ??? . ?

----------


## MaraSt

> , *Glissando*!    "" .       ?   :
>   ,    -   ,        ,    .    *Irusya*,    ( )   ,       ,    .     .    *Glissando*,     .       . .      **           ,     ,           .     -,    *YUM*,     , ,    *Tasik*,    .   -    ,    , ,  ,   ..,          *Tasik*,  -     *MaraSt*,   ,          ,       .


 **     !  !

----------

:Wow:     ?????.  ,     . :Razz:  :War:

----------


## Irusya

> - !


 ? :Smilie:    ,   -  !!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> ?????.  ,


,   ,  -  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

-  ,  











   ...

----------


## Glissando

> ...


   - ...    - ...
   -  ...
  - ,   - ...
   , ....

----------

> 


,    .



> - !


    -?     .   .

----------

> **     !  !


     ?  -   ?

----------

**,  :Dezl: , .    *Tasik*,    -,      - .

----------

-      :Wink: 
....    ... ...
  Tasik    
       .

      .

 :Wink:   :Big Grin:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## Tasik

!!! ,    !!!  ,  !  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,  




   ,   







 ,

----------


## YUM

!   ,     ? ? 
     ,    ... :Frown: 
   -
  !
   !
 .   -    !!!!
 ""  ""
,  "" " "
  - ""  
, !   .... :1:

----------


## Glissando

> -
>   !
>    !
>  .   -    !!!!


  ...   
  ...   ...
  "" (  )...
......    :Wow:

----------

> !!!  ,  !


 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :Redface:

----------

> !
>    !
>  .   -    !!!!
> godlack:


   ,     ,       ,       ... :Smilie:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

,     ...    ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Tasik

...   :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ...   
>   ...   ...
>   "" (  )...
> ......


"   ..",
   ""....
 .    
(    ?)
    "  ",
    .

 ,    ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

,  ,  ...
 , 

    , 

  ""  ...



 "  "
    ?
    ?
  - 
   ...

 :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

!!!     ...     !!!  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ,  ,  ...
>  , 
> 
>     , 
> 
>   ""  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...  ! !
  - 

   ?

,   
   .

  .... :Frown:

----------


## YUM

, ,   .

 ,  ...
    ...

   ...  - ! :Wow:

----------

> ,  "" " "


--! --! --? --! ? ? -? --! ---...  ? --!       ?

----------


## Glissando

> --! --! --? --! ? ? -? --! ---...  ? --!       ?


 ,  ...  :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

, ,     


   ...
 ,  ,   
  ,  

   ...
  ,  


 ,  ...
      ...
 ,      ...
 ,    ...
       ...
   ,   
 ...  

    ...



    ...

P.S.   !  !


 :yes:

----------


## YUM

_   ...  _ 
  ...
 " "   
       ...
  ,  . 
...
  ?     - ...
.   -   ? 

  .
   ? 
(_.  _ )
-   !     .
  " "     .
   - ......  !
    ,   !
 ,    !
 :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> 


 ..   ...:
"  - ?  ... !"   :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> .   -   ?


 :yes: ! ! - !     :yes:

----------

> [I]    
>   .
>    ?


   .. 
 :Redface: 
  ,    ,
    . :Big Grin:  :Girl:

----------


## YUM

> !!!        ...
>       ...       
> 
> P.S/


  , ,     -    ...       :Stick Out Tongue: 

  ?     ?
    ...   ?
, ,    ! 
 ""  - ...
 !!!!     ""   
 !!!    !!!
       , 
      ...!!!!
_(      8- )_

----------


## Glissando

> , ,   .
> 
>  ,  ...
>     ...
>    ...  - !


* * 
*( ,  ,   - ,   -  ,    )
*


> .   .
>  -      
>    ! -  !
>   -   ! , !  
> 
>  ? !   !
>   ?     ? 
>      -?
> ,   -   !
> ...

----------


## YUM

> * * 
> *( ,  ,   - ,   -  ,    )
> *


 :8:  !  ! :Wow:

----------

> ...   ?
> , ,    ! 
> [/I]


 
    ?
 ,   :Redface: 
   -??

   ..?..  ... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ...      
>     , Lenik, 
> 
> 
> 
>   , 
>  ,   
>   ...  ,  ...
> 
> ...


,  " "? :Wink: 
 - ! ,    ...
    ""  ...  .
    ,
      .
      - 
 "   "    .
     ,  "" ?
 "  ",    

, ,  "" (  :   
   ,     )

      ,   
   ?

----------


## Glissando

> ,


  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
  ,    ????    ???  ??? ,,...  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  ...,,

----------


## YUM

!     .
 ""        
      ...

(           ,

   .... :Wink:  )
"!"   ""  .
    .

----------


## YUM

> ...  "  " ?!     ...


.      . :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

!  ,, ...   ...
 ...  ,       .  ...,   ! :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> !  ,, ...   ...
>  ...  ,       .  ...,   !


    ? !
!     !   ! :yes: 
( .)

----------

> !  ,, ...   ...
>  ...  ,       .  ...,   !


  ,   ,      . :War:  :War:       ???? :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## YUM

... :Redface: 
    ...
  "" ... :Stick Out Tongue: 



  ,  " "
   :  ***...!

----------


## YUM

> , ,   
>   ,   
>  , ,    
>   ...
>    ,    ,  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   ...

  ! (   ')
, !   !!!

, ""   !
  ,   
  !!!   !
? ? ,  !!!!

 ""    ,
    ...
 . ( ,    )
 .,    !!!

 .    ?
-- -,  ..
,  !   ""  !
  "" ""    :Dezl:

----------


## Irusya

, , 2   :Big Grin: 
1.   ?   ?
2.       aqur?  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> , , 2  
> 1.   ?   ?
> 2.       aqur?


1. ""    '    .

----------


## YUM

> ,  
> 
> 
>    ...
> 
> 
> 
>  ,    ...
> 
> ...


 
  ..  ... :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ???


 .  - ! :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

... ! 19    2     ... !  !
..  -  .....  :Frown: 
...    ...
     ,    ... ...  -  ....
 ! 
  ,  ...-....  ,  !
   !  
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------

,   ,      :Frown: .
 :Smilie: 
 ,  !!!!!
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## MaraSt

!    !  . *       *.
    !  ::

----------


## Glissando

> !    !  .


 :Silly:  ....  ...  :Confused: 
   ...    :Baby:

----------


## YUM

,   5001 - ! 
, ... :Wow: 
  ...! 5001-  .

----------


## YUM

> 


  !
  ""  !


    : , ,. 
   ,   :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> ...  +


, YUM?       ! :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,     ,    ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ...


   ?- ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ?- ?


 ...   ... -...   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,     ,    ,


    .
  ,    -      -       .    -          .            ...  ...   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,     ....


,  -       ))))
!       ?  -   !      ,    200 ..    :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

!  
!!!!
 - !
!
"
  !
     "",
   ,     .

""  ,
     ...
  ""  
 ""!  -  ! 

    ...
    ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> !  
> !!!!
>  - !
> !
> "
>   !
>      "",
>    ,     .
> 
> ...


 ,... :Wow: 
 ""?
 ""   ""?  :EEK!: 
 ... ... ...
...  ... " "????
!    ... ...
 ...     ...
   ... ...    :Wow: 
... ......    :yes: 
  ...    ...
,  ...  ... ..
...  ....  .. ...
   .....   ! :yes: 
ps:   -  ... -...  -     ...  :Frown:

----------


## MaraSt

> !    ... ...


,  ...., ..    , , ,      .  .* * :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Glissando

,      ...      ,   , - , ....



> .
> :!    ?
>  (. ):     .    .
> :     !
> : "   !"


     , :Wow:      .        "". ""  "".  .   :Embarrassment:  
      .   ,   .  .  :Confused:

----------


## YUM

> ,,      .   ,   .  .


(  ) !   ?  :Big Grin:  -...

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,  - ?)))))) , ..   ,        ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,  - ?)))))) , ..   ,        ,


  :EEK!:       -   ???
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=228200

----------


## Irusya

> -   ???
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=228200


 .  :Big Grin: 
   ,     ))))))
    ? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> . 
>    ,     ))))))


 ...  ,    ...       !   ,     !  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

,*Glissando*,   :Wink: 
 :Big Grin:

----------

> ... ! 19    2     ... !  !
> ..  -  .....


  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,*Glissando*,


!  :yes: 
 :        " ".      ,  ...  ,       " "  :Frown: 
 :
     " "!     ,      ""!
   ...  ...  ...  :Redface:

----------


## YUM

_  ,   _ 
- .  ...
(  ) ! ! , !!! ...
_._ -  .   ,        ...
_(   )-_  ,  ?
__ -   ! , ,  !
__ 
       ,   ...
__ -    ... , ,   ,  ...
__ -      ,        -  !     !!!
__ - ?  ,  ...   ...
__ -     ...
__-    ?

----------

> ?


 ,     ,     .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alip

> ,     ,     .


  ?

----------

> ,     ,     .


,   ,  ,       :Wow: ,   , . :Smilie:

----------


## 185

, 12 .      .   )

----------


## 185

?

----------


## YUM

> 17...


 ...      ... -   .
    -   ! 18,19,21,24...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 185

125  ,       ?!

----------


## Glissando

> ...     ...       "200  ",        ( -3)


    ,        ...   - "200  "?

----------


## YUM

> ...     ...       "200  ",        ( -3)


 "",   200  -   .     ...,  !!!!  ,  ,    "  "... :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

:yes:

----------

(    )
 :
 1.     -   ,         . 
2.     .      , , ,     . 
3.          -       ,       . 
4.     -  ,   .

   ,?

----------


## Glissando

> ,?


,  .  - , ,     ,         .     ( ,  ), ,     -  , ,     . 
  -      ,  .        .
 ...     :yes:

----------

> ,        ** .


!!!   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> !!!


  ?     ,   ,    - !  :yes:

----------


## lowway

, ,     :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> *Irusya*, !        ...    ,    .          .         -      .
> 
>   ,       ...     ,          .


    -   ,  . 
  ,     ""  ,        40 .        ,       .     -  .  -    : ",  - ,     :  !".     ,      ,    -.    -   .  -  ,  ,  .      ,       ,      .   2 ,    ,     ,  .      ,   -    2   .  - ,         , ,   .    -   ,      - .    ,      .    :        ,  :       ,   ,          ,    ,      .   ,      ,     -   ,      :   ,   ? 
     ,      ,    -  ,   . ,     ,   .

----------

... -...  ,    :Baby:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## MaraSt

!** :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss: 
    ! :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss: 
              ,  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:       !  :yes: 
       . ! ::  ::  ::  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Glissando

,  ! :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------

,
   !
    ,
     .
 ::  ::  ::  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## -

, " -   !!!"
---! ::nyear::  ::nyear::

----------


## Glissando

...
 ...
 ...__ 
  - ...!

----------


## YUM

> ...     ...


,     " "?  ... :Redface: 


   .
(  
    .)
,   ,
  ...
,    !
  - !
    ! 
  -   .
   , ?
   ?

----------

:No:  



 ,  ,    

 ... .

----------

> ,     " "?  ...


*YUM*,    . ! , ,   ,       :Wow:   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin: ,     :yes:

----------

,   
     ...
 ,   .  :Frown:

----------

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------

,     , ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

:Embarrassment:   :Wow:  !  ?   :Big Grin:

----------

> 


 :Frown: ,   ---  :Redface:  ..   -? :Redface:

----------

:Embarrassment:

----------

> -?


  ,  ! *Glissando* c *YUM*       !  :Big Grin:

----------

:Wow:     ,    .  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,    .


 -   ...
 ,      .
 , ...
      - .


!  ,    !


  -  !
      ?  
 ...-!
 --  ....

----------


## Glissando

> , ?
>    ?


  ,   
 ,  "",  ,
,     ...
!
 ,  ,!  :yes:

----------

.

----------

> 


  :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

> .


...        ""  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:    !     ! 
 :yes:

----------

.
  ,     ,     . 
     ,     .
     .

_    ,
    ,
, ,  ,
   ._

----------

,      .     ( )  ,   . "   "  ::  ::  ::  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
,  ,  ,   ,          .
 :yes:

----------

**  :Kiss:     .

----------


## Glissando

> _    ,
>     ,
> , ,  ,
>    ._


     , 
 ,   

    .
 , ,   腻


.     
  ,  
  ,  
   -! 

!
 ,  !
  !


 !  :War:  :War:  :War:

----------

)

----------

*Glissando* ,     .     ,   ,        .

   ,
  ,

  .

   ,
  ,
   ,
   .

   ,
   ,
    , 
    .

  ,
  ,
   ,
 ,  .

   ,
  ,
    ,
   .

   ,
    ,
    ,
   .

  ,
   ,
   ,
    .

    ,
   ,
   ,
 ,  ,
  ,
 .
 :War:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando* ,


...  ..   
 ... ...   ...
*
*

  ""
,  
, , 
   - 
...................................
 -  




 ,  

  -  
 ,   - 
  ,... 
....................................
 ,  

    -

....................................
    ,
   ,
   ,
 ,  ,
  ,
 .

 :Super:  :Super:  :Super:

----------

:Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :be-be-be:

----------

> ,


, ,  ,      .



> ,
>    .


! !    ,  ,   .



> ,


  !?



> 


   ,     



> ,


 :Confused: ,    ,   



> 


   , 40%  **,              .  :yes:

----------

> ,
>    ,


   5   ...

----------

> 5   ...


    6,    .

----------

> 6,    .


   7,

----------


## Glissando

...  ...... ,  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

. :yes: 



> ,
>    ,
>     , 
>     .


      -      ?

----------


## Glissando

> -      ?


   " "
   .

,     ...  :yes:

----------

> ...    ,    ,   ,    , ,   ,     ...  ...
>        ...,    ...   ....


 :8:

----------

> ...


 
    ,   ?
   ,    ?

----------


## MaraSt

> ,   ?
>    ,    ?


  :Silly:  ,   ! :yes:  :yes:     , !

----------

> ...


 ,    ???  :Wink: 
  ,      . ,       .

----------

, 



> ..


 



> ,    ...   ....

----------


## MaraSt

> ...


!   !  ! :Super:     ,     !
  . :yes:

----------

> ,   ...    ...  ,


**,      !   :Wow:   :Super:   :Super:   :Super: 



> !   !  !


   -.  :Cool:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ?
>    ,    ?


,    .
1.   ,  ,  ,       ( ,   ),  ,     (        ).
              .
2.       :
  ,    ;
   ,    -  (,  .)
   ,  -,       (,   .)
   ,    (, ,  ,     .) 
    :     ?.      .

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,       ? :Smilie:   :yes:

----------


## YUM

> " "
>    .
> 
> ,     ...


   " "
   .

 , ,  ..  :yes: 

  "" :

  -  !


 ""  
    .
, ,   !
,   -!

 .  .
   ,
   .
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ,    ...
>   ,   ,  ...
>          ...
>   ,   ...,   ,    
>    ...    
>  ,  ... ...  
>     ...    
>     ...  ... @...
>  ,  ...     ...
>   ,  ...  -.....


 -  ""
  ...
   , 
 ...  !!! 


! , , !

   ..  

 ,   
   :
  ...
 ... !

----------


## YUM

> YUM    ...,  ?!


     ... 20 ..
  ?
" " :
PS.      ...- 900  . ,    :Big Grin: 
 ,    ""

----------

,    ?
  , ,     ?
 ,    ,  -   ,
  ,     .
  , - . :Mad: 
   ,    .
   ,   ,  . :Hmm:

----------

> ...


  ,
   ,
   ,
   .

----------

> ,    ?


    .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> .


  .  ! :Wow:

----------


## Nattaha

, ...   :Embarrassment:  ,   ...   :Embarrassment: 
, ,  ,  ...  ""  ...             (,   :Love: )...   

...
 ...
 ...__ 
  - ...!

 "" .. ( )      - 
   !!! , !
  - ...!

----------


## Nattaha

-   !!!
   .    ,    .
          .       ,  ,     .
 -    . ] QUOT


  - ...   :Big Grin:  ... ,  ,   ...
 :Wink: 
   -     "   "...   :Big Grin: 
     ...   :Embarrassment:  -   ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> "" .. ( )      - 
>    !!! , !
>   - ...!


 , ,      :Kiss:

----------


## YUM

:No:  

    ?
 !!!


   .
 !
  -

  ...
 , !

   .
   ,  .
 :Ill:

----------


## Glissando

> !
>   -
> 
>   ...
>  , !


 , , -
...       :yes: 
   -  
  ""???  :Wow: 
   ..  
  ,   ,  !
..................................
   
.. -    :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
...................................
  :
  , 

  ...  ""
 "" 
, ,!  :yes: 
......................................
 , 
 ...
...  ..... ""!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ...
>  ...


   ... ""..
 ,    :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ...  ,      ...
>     ...  ......


   !
.    ?
(   
, . !  - !) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> !
> .    ?
> (   
> , . !  - !)


   ...... !
  ... - ,
  ...

...... *.*..""!  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Super:  
(
:
  ...
   - 
 ,  ...)

----------

:  , ,  !
 ,    ,     .  :Embarrassment:   :Smilie:

----------

,   ,
     .
   ...
    .  :Frown:

----------

:OnFire: ......!!!
    ...
 ...
,    ....
--  .....  :Frown: 
 ,    ...
.....

----------


## YUM

> ......!!!
>     ...
>  ...
> ,    ....
> --  ..... 
>  ,    ...
> .....


     .
,   !
    ,
    ?
  -  
"   " - !
 -   !
 ,    - ! :Wow: 
   ,
"  "..  !

----------

> ,
> "  "..  !


? :Hmm:  --...
  ,  
   ..

  - 
   -  

  ,    
 ,  -   , ""?
  ?  -,   .
   ,
  .... :Frown:

----------

> ,


   ,
   ,
"      ,
       ."

     ,
 -   ,
    ,
     .

----------

> 


   ,
  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

_    , ._ 

EBITDA,   EBITDA,
     ,
     ,
, , .

    ,
       ,
    ,
     .

----------

> .


  :Wink: 
   ,?
,      :Redface: 
  ,  . :Stick Out Tongue: 
  , 


      . :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> ...        ()


... .   .   ....     :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 
     ....   - ...  ...  ...  ...

----------

> ...


, - , .   ???!!! :Wow:  :Redface:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

[QUOTE=Glissando;51845641]... .   . QUOTE]

     , ...... :Stick Out Tongue:  ()

----------


## Olia K.

> , - , .   ???!!!


  :Gentelmen:   :Big Grin: 
 ,         :yes:

----------


## Olia K.

> :  ,   ,


...       :Big Grin:

----------


## Olia K.

> ,  ...  ...


...   .       ,       ,  .   :yes:  :Rotate:    15  24 ,  20 .     .
 ,    ,        .     ,    .

----------

> :  ,   ,


     !!!
  ?     :Hmm:     ... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :yes:

----------


## Olia K.

[QUOTE=;51846323]     !!!

 :yes:

----------

> ,    ,


   ... :Big Grin:  -   . !   ,    . :Big Grin:

----------


## Olia K.

> , ...


   ...    .   ,    . :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

:EEK!:

----------


## YUM

(/ 6.0)...         ,   (   )
    "",   ,
   ,  ,   
  ,      . .
-  ,  ,     .
    ...  :Redface:  ...  :Redface:  .
,  , ,  ,
         " ",
     ,    :Redface: ... !
,  , ,     ?
,      !
    ?     ?
     ?
  -  !    - !
, ,  !  ...  !!!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> . .


 :EEK!: 
     ...
... ... ** **...  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
,     ,...
     ...  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ... ...


  ?

----------

> ,  , ,    ?
> ,      !


    ,
     .

----------

> ,


? :Wow:  
-  ,
    . :Redface:

----------

> ?


 .  #5192,   ,   #5194,

----------

, 
*Glissando* ,
   ,
    .

    ,
    ,
   ,
    .

----------

,
,  ,     :

    -
  .
 ,  
 .




  .

  ,
 ,  
,   -
   .


 ,

  .


  ,

  .


  ,
   ,  
  .


  .

  .

----------

, ,     ....,      . ,    ,   - "" ...      !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> , ,     ....,      .


  !  :yes:     ,    !  :yes: 
       - :
"" -       ;
"      " -       ;
"  " -          .
  .  :yes:

----------

,         .        ,   .          . ,       .  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ,         .        ,   .          . ,       .  !


,   ... , !  :Dezl:     -    :Redface:

----------

,    .    -     .     ,  ,   ,     ,      ,   ,  ...,     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ,    .    -     .     ,  ,   ,     ,      ,   ,  ...,     ?


 :Super:   !  :yes:   ...  ,      -     !  -     ... :Confused:

----------


## Glissando

> ,
>     .


      , - , - .  :Frown:     , ,,   ,    ...

----------

,         !     ...   , .     ,  !  :yes:

----------


## Olia K.

!  -     ... :Confused: [/QUOTE]

    ,  :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

, -,   !      !  :Wow:

----------


## Olia K.

> , -,   !      !


  :Big Grin:  :   .      ,       :yes:

----------


## YUM

""     !
  "", ""  ...
    "" 
 ""   ..  ...
-, - !

----------

**,       .    ,        ,    .
     ,         080808,             .  ,    .

 .
     ,
   ,  ,
      ,
    ,
   ,
   .



    ,
  ,
     ,
-      ,
    ,
    .
    ,
 ,     .
    ,
      .

----------


## Glissando

. . ,

 ,   ,
*!*

----------


## Glissando

> !!!        ???!!!


...   ...  :Confused:

----------


## Tortilla

**, # 5210 -     ...

----------

> **, # 5210 -     ...


 ,    . .
     ,  .

----------

> , - , - .     , ,,   ,    ...


*Glissando*     ,    .

_   ,
    ._
* ???*

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando* _   ,
>     ._
> * ???*


  :EEK!: 
, .... ...
    ...  ...  ,    , ,    , , .....  :EEK!: 
 ....    ...   :yes:  - ...  :Smilie:

----------

.    ,  .   ,      ,       .   , ,            .   :Wow: 
    ,      .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> , ,            .


     , ,   :"  , ?  ?  ? ... !"  :Wow:

----------

,     
 ,  " "
   ,     , :Embarrassment: 
    ,   ,  !  :Wow:   :Frown:

----------

> ...  ...


,  ,  
    - . :yes:

----------


## Glissando

,   ,  ... ...  ..



> ,  
>    ""
>   !

----------

, , ,  -     .   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> , , ,


, ,   ....
__ 
   ,
   ,
    , 
   .
     ,
 ,
   ,
    .
 :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,
>  ,


-,    .
   "" (   ),   . :yes:

----------

> "" (   ),   .


 .   :Big Grin: 

,   ,
,  ,
    ,
  !

----------


## Glissando

> , 
>    .
>      ,
>  ,


 
    ... !

   !

----------

> ... !


,       .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ,
>  ,


 
,  -  
  , :
    !

----------


## Glissando

- 
  -  ""!

  - !

----------


## Glissando

,  ....     -  ,  -  ,  ,   ...
  ...  :yes:

----------

.  :yes:   :yes:     .

----------


## Glissando

**,      ... ... . ,     ..   :yes:

----------

.    .     ,               ,       ,     .
       .   .   :Cool:

----------


## Glissando

> ,               .      ,     .


 , ,   .. ,       ....  :yes: 
     .   ,    .     



> .
> 
> 
> , ,


ps:   -  -    ?

----------

:Stick Out Tongue:   , *Glissando*  .   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## NikGerka

- ,    ,  2     ,  (     )    :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> , *Glissando*  .


 ...  :yes: 



> *" "*
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   , 
> ...

----------


## Glissando

> ...  ...     
>        ...


 ...  ...

         ...
 ,   
( )

----------


## YUM

(    )
  - ..----
   ,    
    !

 ,   ,   
     !

    ""  "".. :Frown:

----------

> !


  ???

----------


## YUM

> ???


  ...-    .. - !!!!
 - ...  !!!! :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ...   -  ,   ,   ,   ,  ,   ... ...


,  -      ...
- !  -   ..., , ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ,  ...


   :   :Wow: 
 : 
", !     . ,  (    ? ) ,  :    ... .. !!! ...  ,    :  ? - !!!! 
 ! , ,  !!!    " 


> ,  ...


      (   ...)       (      )..  -     ... 


> ...  ...


 :Big Grin:

----------

> !!!!


    . , ,   .  ,   ,   : , , .   11-      -,     ,    ,    ,         ,          .

----------


## YUM

> . , ,   .  ,   ,   : , , .   11-      -,     ,    ,    ,         ,          .


     ""    ...  ,   .     ""    " "    ... !  -  !   ,   !       !!!

----------

, 

  .  :Frown: 
  ,   
 , , .
 ,  ,  
     . :Cry:

----------

> ,   
>  , , .
>  ,  ,  
>      .


   ,   .     ( ).       .
-,     ,       .      -  .      .
-,  ,  .
-,    .
, ,   ,       .   :yes:

----------

> !!!


,   . :Smilie: 
,  ,   ,  ,  ,      .       ?    ,     ,   .   ,  - ,   ,    .  ,     . :Embarrassment:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...   !!!


  -         .   . ׸- ! :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,   .


  -  ? ,  ?

   - . :yes:

----------

> . , ,   .  ,   ,   : , , .   11-      -,     ,    ,    ,         ,          .


     +3..., ..

----------


## Glissando

> -  ? ,  ?
> 
>    - .


  -             ?   - !  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> +3..., ..


        +10 +12....     ,  7     ... :Wow:  , ,      ...  ,         ... ...        ...  ...    !  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   .
> ,  ,   ,  ,  ,      .       ?    ,     ,   .   ,  - ,   ,    .  ,     .


       ,           ( ,     ()).    ( ,  ,   ...)

----------

> +10 +12....     ,  7     ... , ,      ...  ,         ... ...        ...  ...    !



 -   ,    ,   ...! :yes:

----------

> ,           ( ,     ()).    ( ,  ,   ...)


. . :Big Grin:  :Hmm:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## NikGerka

... ...        ,         :Smilie:

----------

?  :Big Grin:

----------

> -   ,    ,   ...!


  ,         ,     .
  - -  .

----------


## NikGerka

Tasik,   ?   :Smilie:

----------

,  .  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,         ,     .
>   - -  .



,   ,     ,      ,    ,   ... . :yes:

----------


## YUM

> !    ,


 ?  ..  ?

----------


## MaraSt

> ?  ..  ?


   . -    -  .

----------


## Glissando

,     ...     
"   
  ,   ,- ..."
 ,    -        
"   ..."  :Frown:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,     ...     
> "   
>   ,   ,- ..."
>  ,    -        
> "   ..."


Glissando,  .  !

----------


## NikGerka

...  
     ,  ...  


...
 ..   :Smilie: 

 ))

----------


## Glissando

> ...       ,  ???


 ?    ? ,    :yes: 



> Glissando,  .  !


  ,   - 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=180
 :Smilie:  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ?    ? ,   
> ...


 ,   - "   "!    !         !    ,  -    ...
       ,   - !
  !      ...
   !!!!  :Wink:

----------


## MaraSt

> ?    ? ,   
> 
>   ,   - 
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=180


  ,   .

----------


## Glissando

> ,   .


 :EEK!:    ?
",  ", "  ,   ..," ", , "  ..."  ... ...
       -?  :yes:  ,  ,   ?  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

"  ".
  .    .
 . ...
   ,  ? 
-  , 

  ...
,  !
    !
, , ... 

   90 ...

 .
"      " 
  ..  
  .... :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

....  ...  ,   ...
, , ,  ...   ...   ...   




> .
> . . .
>   ,
>  -  .
>     :
> ,   ...
>     ,
>     .
>   -  ,
> ...

----------


## MaraSt

> , , ,  ...   ...   ...


... :Frown: 



> ....  ...  ,   ...

----------

......   ...    .  :Frown: 

:      ....0 200 ...    1,5 ... :Cry:

----------


## MaraSt

> 200


  .   ? :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> :      ....0 200 ...    1,5 ...


 ...   -  200 !  :Wow: 
ps:  , -.....  200      :Redface: ...      :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ..."


  ...    - !
    ,... 
       !
  -  300 !
   - !,
    ...
 ,  , ...
 ....  - !  :yes:

----------


## YUM

...16 .   :        ...!  ,   ! ,   .  . !   ,  , .  ...
 :Frown: 
      ... :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...


     .       . :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ...16 .   :        ...!  ,   ! ,   .  . !   ,  , .  ...
> 
>       ...


.     , , ....        ...  :Big Grin:  :Wow:

----------

> :      ....0 200 ...    1,5 ..


    ,      :
_      ,   ,   ._

----------


## YUM

> .       .


    ...   " ".
   ,      ""  .

----------

> ...   " ".
>    ,      ""  .


 .        . ,  ,    .    ,   .
ps:     ** 50%   95%      ,  :Hmm:  .... .

----------


## Glissando

> ...16 .   : *       .*..!  ,   ! ,   .  .


  , YUM     ,       ( ,  ,   ,         :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: ).        ,     



> * YUM    * 
> 
>     .
> 
>      .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

Glissando,   ...  , !  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> Glissando,   ...  , !


    ... , ...  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,     !!!  ...     ......     ,          ,      (  ,      !!)


http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=160

----------


## Glissando

!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## YUM

""     ...
  ---  -     .
 ..""...  ? 
        -    :Frown:   .

  " -"....
  (  )  ...- : "  "  :Big Grin: 
,       ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ...   -  200 !


   ,   (       ),     .     ,      ,       "()"   1980 ,     .

----------

*Glissando*      " " (#5247)  .     :   ""   1/8,         ,       ,     ,        1984 . .   .

----------

_   :_
,   , 
    , 
,  ,     . 
    ,     
,    
   . 

,    , 
   , 
      . 
    , 
     , 

    . 

    , 
    , 
        . 
    , 
    ,   , 
      .

----------


## MaraSt

> _   :_


       -!      ?   ?!

----------

> ,       ...


[100 () ]
()

:   :
- ,   ?
-  ,   ?
-    .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> -!      ?   ?!


  ...  ,     (,  , )  :yes: 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...69&postcount=5
,     ...      ,   ...  :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,   ...


 ?    100   .   ... :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,





> ...  ,


-    !  :Big Grin:      -       **        "" ?))))))



> 


 -     ?!	 :War: 
  , , ! :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,     -     :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> *Tasik*,     -


    ""   :Frown: ... ...   !       !  :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

> ""  ... ...   !       !


  :Smilie:     ,         :yes:

----------


## Glissando

:EEK!:  ...    ...  ,    ,   ,     ...       ,  ,   ... ....   ...  :Silly:

----------


## Glissando

, ...    ""    ... ...    ""   -..  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

-     
  ,    -   
    ,      -
 ,      
 :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

> -     
>   ,    -   
>     ,      -
>  ,


!  :yes:  ,  "    ",    -   (   ,     -  ...).
,  ,          ,   -    - ...
  ....,-      (     )  :Super:  :Super:  :Super:

----------


## shrilanka

*Glissando* .    :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ..       !


( )  "  " -  .     -  ...
!
,  ,    ,  ?
  ,    -  ...
 !  , -  ..
   ,   
   !
  ,    ? 
 "".     .
 -  ,      ... :Frown: 
   ...
   ? 
  - .
   ....
 -   ,

 .
 ? 
....  ! 

  ..
,   
    ""     
    .
 ,   ,
.. ..    ,

     ...

  - .. ...
,  ...
 ..  
    ...
,   
  ,  

 . ....
(     ) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

,   


    ..  :Rotate:

----------


## Glissando

-     ...      ...
... ...   ....



> ,   
> 
> 
>    ...
> ..............................
>         ...  ....
> ..............................
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Glissando

> ( )  "  " -  .     -  ...
>  -   ,
>  ..  
> (     )


, ,    -   ! ,  ,   ,    .
,,    !  ...  -  ... ! ,  !
 :         !   ,  !    " " !  :yes:  :yes:

----------

,    ,     .
    .  .

   , 
     ,
  ,
   ,
   .

    ,
    ,
    -,
,    ,


     ,
     ,
   , 
  ,
   !!!

----------

- " " (  /  ).        . ,     " "    ?
-  ;
-  ;
- H p    ;
-  e p ;
-           ;
-      ;
- /       ;
-      !;
-      ,  ,  ,  ;
-       ;
-         "";
-      ,    ;
- K   ;
-      ;
- ,   ,    ;
-        ;
-  ;
-    ;
-        ;
-     ;
-          ;
-     .        ;
-     ,       ;
-           ;
-        ;
- H   ;
-         ;
- H     ;
-   -      ;
-      ;
-  ,  ,   /;
-    /;
-     ;
-     ,    !
-    ;
-           ;
-        ;
-       ,   !;
-      ,     ;
-    , ...;
-          !
-       ;
-     ;
-  -    !

----------


## YUM

> - " " (  /  ). ...


....   ..
()   .  "" . ,     (4-5 )    ..         .
    : "" -   ... :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

,      .   :



   ( , .        )

----------

> ...


 ,  ,

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ,


 :EEK!:     , ,   !  ,    ,      !
 ,       "  ",  ?  - , ,        ?      ???         ,   !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> "  "


 ,      :Cool: 



> 


   - ,      ""



> 


          ,    ,           :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ,      .   :
> 
> 
> 
>    ( , .        )


  ?
    !
(   ) :
    !

  , 
    !
  ,  -!
  memor, .

    ""

 "" -  !
      - ...


  -  ...
 "" .
*  ...

   - 
  .
""  
    .

  - !  - !!!!

   ...!
  !
 :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> 


 

*  : , , , ,

----------


## Glissando

> ?
>     !


  . ?         ?     !  :Abuse:

----------


## YUM

> . ?         ?     !


     ! " "   "",        ?
 ,  ""  13-    ,    ...   ...        (   ),   "" ""         .  - ! !    ... :Frown: 
(        :Big Grin: )

----------


## Glissando

> ! " "   "",        ?


    .    -   .        ().   ...  :yes: 



> ,  ""  13-    ,    ...   ...        (   ),   "" ""         .  - ! !    ...


     -   ... 



> (       )


 .   ,  ... :yes:

----------

...     ,   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Glissando

*YUM*, , .    -   ,    -     ! 
 !   :yes:

----------

> !





> ,    ...


 ,     :Embarrassment:

----------

.  .           ,      ,         ...

----------

> ...


,  !     ,     ...

----------


## YUM

> ,  ....   ...  ,


:

  .....
(     ,  .....   ) :Wink:

----------

:Love:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Redface:  :Kiss: 
-, -    
-, -...    ....(    )  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raspberry

> -, -


  ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> ,


( - )   !
    !
 -  .
    !
     !
 -   !
" "-  , , !
,  
 " ",  !
   ,
     .
? ?   ?-   .
     .

  ,  ,
 ,      . :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,  ,
>  ,      .


     ?! ?!   ! :Big Grin:

----------

.       ...

----------

[QUOTE=YUM;51864809  ,  ,
 ,      . :yes: [/QUOTE]

  ,   !
   ,   ?
    ,   :Wow: 
 ,   ,  . :Love:  :Redface:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------

:yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Kiss:

----------

,  .
     .

  ... :Hmm: ...   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ,  .
>      .
> 
>   ......


     "    " :Redface:

----------

> "    "


  ? :Stick Out Tongue:  :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> ,   ...  ...  ...


  .  . :Redface: 
   .-  .
 ,    ...
      . !!!!
   .."   " :Stick Out Tongue: 
 -  .
   ?    .

----------


## Glissando

> . !!!!
>    .."   "
>  -  .
>    ?    .


 **,  ,
**

!     **  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> .       ...


  :yes: 
  ...  ... , , ... :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
   ,  ...  ,    :Abuse:

----------

> !


   ,
 - ,  :Frown: 
     :
" , ,   ."  :No-no:

----------


## Glissando

> " ,
> ,   ."


   ...
  ..... !  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ...
> " , ,   ."


   :
""  ""      !!!

       ...

() "  ,    .."  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## Raspberry

> ,   ,   ...     ...    ,   !!!!!!!!!!!


     ,        :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## Raspberry

> ,  ,
>  ,      .


  ...      -

----------

> - 
>   .
> ""  
>     .


      "  " ?  :Smilie: 

:
_   ,   ,
       ,
   ,   ,
      ._

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ,
>       .[/I]


 ..........



> - ,
>   - .
>  ....
>  - ! 
>  - ,
>  - ....

----------


## YUM

> "  " ? 
> ...[/I]


 ,  .   " "  "    ", -...  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,


  ""? -   :Wow:

----------

, .



   .  :Frown:

----------


## Raspberry

> ""? -


 .  .       :Wink:

----------

:Confused:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :yes: 


> ""? -


  ????

----------


## Raspberry

> ????


- .     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ????


. ,  ,  .    , . :Wink: 
, ,   ,  "" -      . ...       **  .
(    Raspberry  :
" .  .      " :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------

> .  .


   .   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> .


 ,  .    ...  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> .  .


 ...!
(,     ... :Wink: )

----------


## Glissando

> , ,   ,  "" -      . ...       **  .


*.  .* 



> , , " "
>   -  
> 
>  ""  ""
>     " "
>   -  !
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## YUM

> *.  .*


 ""   :Redface: 
(,         ...... ""      ...,  -, )
 .. 
 !  !!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ...     ...


,      ,  .      ? :write:

----------

> ,    ,     ???


!  ,     !?

----------

*Raspberry*, 


> 


  !     !   !

----------


## Glissando

> ?


"   ,  ..."
.. ()
""..."
..  ()
"All You Need Is Love" (  (.))
  (John Winston Lennon)
... ,  ...   ... :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> [b]!   !


  ,  ,   :",,...".   ,    .. 
 :Confused:

----------


## Raspberry

> .


[quote]  !     !   [quote]
  .   ,

----------


## YUM

> ... ....   ????


 -  .      ...
   "",    .
 ,   -     .
,   !      .
   .    .
   ! ..  ! :Wink: 
      .
   ...  -   !
,    .    .
  " ".  "" !
  ,  ,   ...
  ,     ...
, , .., ,   
 ,  ,  ..  !!! :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,  ,   ...


 ?!

----------


## shrilanka

-   
     .....(..  ?) 
 :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,  ,   :",,...".


  , ,    ,   ...

----------

> 


** ,          ,           



> .....(..  ?)


** ,  - ,        ,  ,       - ...

----------


## shrilanka

** ,    "   "?   :Wink:      ,   :Super:

----------


## Glissando

> ** ,    "   "?       ,


...  " ",    ,  26    10    ... :yes:       -....     -  ....    ,  ...  ...  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ...  " ",    ,  26    10    ...      -....     -  ....    ,  ...  ...


  '      "   "
, !              ...  
   ,        .   ,      (  ),     -  ...
-! 
   :     ?
    ,   ,   ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> !!!!!!!   !!!!!!!


 ( )
 . 
  ,  .   ,    40-    ,  . ..     .      -   .
,  :
-   !!!! 
, :
- ? ?   ?!!!! 
  :
-           ?
 , ,   , ...
- .. ...       .  : ***   !!! 
:   ,   ...!!!     .   !!! .
, :
-      ! 
 :  !   !!!! 
,         :
-  ? ( ) , !  -!!!!  ,  - ...(   )   ,  ,  ,                   ( ...  !!!!)  ,   ,  ,     ...
     :
-      .    -  !
,  ... ,    ?
, :
-***      (: , ...!)
     .      ,      ,   " "  .      .  , ,  ! 
  :
-  !!!    ! 
   ,      ...
, ,     :
-   ?  !     !!!!
        ...-   !
  ...   .     .
-   ( , -  )
-    !  ..  ( ) !!!
   .   (  - )     .


....













-

----------

> , :
> -***     (: , *...!*)


  :Wow:   !  :Big Grin:

----------

,   , "  "       ,  -,    . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Love:

----------

.   :yes:

----------

*Glissando*,    !




> 


   ,     ,      , ,    :Big Grin: .

----------


## Glissando

:EEK!:   ....   -   .... , ,-  ...  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> !


" ,   - ..." (.)

----------

> *Glissando*, 
>    ,     ,      , ,   .


, ,   ,   , .... ,     .... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Love:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## -

:
"-   ?  !     !!!!"... 
   ,   , ,    ,    . :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 

 ... ::nyear::  ::nyear::  ::nyear::

----------


## MaraSt

> ,   , ,    ,    .


!  ! ,  ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

.
 .  ,   .      .
-    . ,   (   )
 (     ):
- ,   , ,  . 
  (-, -)   .  " "....     ,      ""
 - !!! !!!! 
" "  ,        ...
,    ,  ,     ....
  "  "            ....
   .
- ...?  ....  !      .  ... ...

 .
   , ""   ,    ""
- ! ,    , !      .    .   ,   ,      !  ..       ,    ..., !
- , !
-  "" ..     .        .    ? ... ....... ...   ... ......., ...  ....
  !!!!
      :
- .. !!!    ,  ?    ?  "   "  ,   . ""   ....     ?     ...
    ..., ..,   -!         ...
:-    !!!!
 ....     .       ,    ,    , ...
-   !!! (   )

----------

:8:  :7: 
     .    .    .    :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wow:

----------

:2:  :2: ,  !!!! :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------

> .


,     ,   ,  ...
  , , ...    ...
ps:            .
  ,  ,   :
_, , ..._

----------

*YUM*,  :Super:  :8:

----------


## Glissando

> ,     ,   ,  ...
>   , , ...    ...
> ps:


  ,         "   "...  :yes: 
     ... :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:      ...     ...  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:    ...  ...    ...
ps: YUM  . -        -  :yes: 
ps: ps:    (, )  ...   -  ,   ....  ,    ...  :Wow:    ,          ... , , ...  :yes:

----------

> "   "...


    ,        ...   14.12.08,  .

----------


## Glissando

....     : ,      ...           -  : ",  ,    !". "  ,  ,   ..."   , ?  :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

> " "   , ?


    ,   ! :Big Grin:

----------


## MaraSt

> "  "  
> ,


  !        !

----------


## MaraSt

,       ...

----------


## Glissando

> ,   !


 :EEK!: 
    !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
     ... ... !  ,    -     ...    ,       .       (   (  .) ,       (,   .) ,     !    ,     ....   ,  ....  :Confused: 
    -... 



> "  "
> ,


 



> ,       ...


  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
!    !  :Razz:

----------

,       :Wow:

----------

> !    !


 !   !

----------


## Glissando

> .


      .  " "    " ".
   "   ",   :
" ...  "...
ps:   ,   ""  -    ...

----------


## Glissando

> ...


...,-   -  ""  :Redface:

----------


## Rokkanon

:Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> ...   , ...
>      ...
>    ,


        ?
 . . !  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,   ...


*Glissando*,       ?! :Wow:

----------

...  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## MaraSt

-    " "    ,     ...  :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

.    .     ""   ...      
- ,   ,  .
 :
- , -!
      .    .
-      !    !  , ,   ,             !  ,   ?   ? 
-   , .......
- !  ?  , .    ...    ...
   .       ...
, :
--,  .    -  "" .   - -   ... ,   - ...
-,   ,     ?  .  ,     ,    ...
-    .   . -,  .  -,  ...

 .    - .     ... .    ...
-   ,  .    .       ...,  ...     ,   .., ..!!!

----------


## MaraSt

> , .    ...    ...


   !     .   ! :yes:       ... :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> ...


   "" ! - ... . , -,   !  ! ,  -!     ,       ,         ... :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> !    ...    ...    ,  ,     ,   ,    3 ,    - ...    40  50          , , , , "  "      ,    ....    2 (!) ,        .....      ...  ???     ???          ???


  ,   - ""?  ,  .

 , ,   !   (6 ,    ) ,  ...  .    ... :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,  "   ",   ......    ,  , ...
> , ...     ...   ?!         ,    ...


 ?   - .... :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> , ...     ...   ?!         ,    ...


...... !      -  ....  ,    ,  -    ? ...  ?    ....
 ....   ...      ....     ....    ....  .... ,    -   ... 
    ,  ,  ?

----------


## YUM

> ... -...
>    ,   ,   ...     " ,  ..."


, ,   !  .   ...   ... (  )      ...
(  ""     ,     ...)

----------


## Glissando

> , ,   !


     .      .        .  :", , ,      ....   ?"....

----------


## YUM

> !    ...    ......


   :    ? 
""(!)  .   .  -  ,  -   .....  .      .  .       ( )      . ,     ? ......
" ".   ( )  = 25  (   )   -  29! -  ?      ...     ...   -  !
   ,       .. ......
   , - ! 
 - ...  

, ,   
   ... :Frown: 
    ,     .
,  ,   !  - , ...
       !
   ,    ...
   , " "!
--        
   ,    ,
   ...
   ,    ...?
,    : ? ? ... "?
   ,  ,    ,
 ... !  :Wink:

----------

*YUM*
      ,
    ,
   ,
 -  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

... :Confused:  :Confused: 
   !!!

----------


## -

,   -  ,  ,
    , 
     -
-    !
     , 
 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## YUM

,  ,  .
 -  ?   ?

   ,   ...
(     -  )
   ,    
      .
, ,    " ",
 ,     !
   ,  
      ...

     ...    ! :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> ...    !


 


  !



 , - 

  !  :Wow:

----------

,    



 ,    ?
 ,     ?
 ,    
   ,  ,.. ...  :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> ,   , "  "       ,  -,    ..
> 
> 
>   ,    
> 
> 
> 
>  ,    ?
>  ,     ?
> ...


,     ?
    ?
   ...
, ,  -    :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> 





> ,  ...


!!!       ?!?!?      ,??? -, ,  *"!"*,   



> " ,  ..."


   !  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 
...   .   - 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...7&postcount=98
ps: ... , ,  "",   ,    ...

----------


## Glissando

> ...    ...
>    ...


, - ,    ?
! 
 ...  **. * Ѩ ! 
*

----------


## YUM

> ...
>    ,     
>  ,   
> ...


,   ,  :Wow: 
( :  , ...    
  "" ... , ... :Wink: )



> , - ,    ?
> ! 
>  ...  **. * Ѩ ! 
> *


 ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

,  !     !
    ...   ...
  !
,  ,   
   ..!
 "", , ,
    ... :Frown:

----------

> ...   ...


  ,
   .
    ,
 -  .

----------

,
   .

----------


## -

http://www.interlit2001.com/between-25.htm

----------


## -

,   ,   ,   . :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ,   
>    ..!


"",   ,  ,      (),  -,,  ....  , ,    ,    ...

"     .          " "... ?  ?  :Redface:

----------

> , - ,    ?
> ! 
>  ...  **. * Ѩ ! 
> *


   - !... -- ....  -  ...!  ... :Frown:  :Cry:     ,   ...
- -
-
-  ...
       ....
...... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> , ......   ...


,...  -  ...  :yes:  ,  ...   .   . ...  ..  :yes: 



> 


    .    " " - .  , ,       () ,   -  14 ...
: "** " (    ,    ).    - "**" .
,    "Bird" ("")  ?   - ""!  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ;-  ...


...  (   )   , ...      -  ...   -     !  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ...  (   )   , ...      -  ...   -     !


 :  , ....,  ,   - ....
, ....
, .... :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> ,      :
> _      ,   ,   ._


...
 ,   ..
     .
 ,     !
  ,   !

  ?   ?
 !   .
 , ,  ...
 ! !!!  !

! ,  ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ....


, ,     .     :EEK!: 




> ! ,  ...


 ,   ,
     .
  ,   ,
    .

,   ,   ,
  ,   .
    ,
  ,   .
...

----------


## Glissando

> ,
>   ,   .
> ...


*(   .)*
,     ?
 ? 
,,!
   ...
  -  ... ,?  :Wow:

----------

,   ..
     ..
  ,  ..
    :
"    
     ,
    ..
     .."  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


 ?    ,   ...



> 


   ,     !      ?!



> 


     ,          .

----------


## Glissando

> ...   ...  ...   ...


-,  -  ,  ....
....
 ,-    ...  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> "",   ,  ,      (),  -,,  ....  , ,    ,    ...
> ...


,   !   ,  ?





> -  .       -  -      (,   ..).  .  - !...

----------


## Irusya

:Big Grin:       ))))
,  ,        ,?  :Cool: 
,   ?       ?	 :War:

----------


## Glissando

> ))))
> ,  ,        ,? 
> ,   ?       ?


...  ...      :Frown:     :"   - , ,  ?" -   :Wow: 
,   :"    ,     .."
:"         ..,"
   ...   -    ...  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 
ps:   -   ? ...  ...  ,      ...

----------


## Irusya

> ...  ...


 ,  ... :Big Grin: 
,  ,  ?   ?))))



> :"   - , ,  ?"


 ,   ! :Big Grin:   -  -  . :Smilie: 



> ,   :"    ,     .."


 )   :             ?    ?	 :War: 



> :"         ..,"


-,        ?!! :Wow: 



> -    ...


 .   .    ..., )))))))))))))))))))))))
     : ,     (,  )  ?))))  ,    20    "",    :,    !  :Smilie:

----------

,
    !
   ,
   !

----------


## Glissando

...   ....  ,   !  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 
ps:      ...   ..

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,  -    :Smilie:     ,  ?      :Big Grin: 
 -  ,      :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,  -       ,  ?


 ...  ... -   :yes: 



> -  ,


  ...   " "  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> ,
>     !
>    ,
>    !


,   ?
 ?

----------


## MaraSt

> *Glissando*,  -       ,  ?


  ! () :Wow: 



    - 
   !

:

       !( ) -   
        -   
        -   !
        -   !
   ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ...   ...    ...


 - ,    :Big Grin: 
 !      .
    - !	 :War: 
   !  ,  !
    ,    ?	 :War: 
  .     :Frown: 
  ?   ?
  ?!  " "?!
,  , ,   ""?
  ?    , ?!!	 :War:

----------


## Glissando

.....  ....     ...

----------


## Glissando

,    ....  -     - ....   ...   ...    :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> ...
>   ?    , ?!!


. .   (    )
( ,  )

   .   .
   --  .
  , ,   
     ...
  ,    ,
     .

  - . 
   -  .
  .  .
     .

      !

   .   .
       ...
  ,     
 ,      ...
  .  ... 
!     ....

(  ...-      )
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

,    ,    ,             :Big Grin: 
- , ,      :yes:  
-                :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,    ,    ,            
> - , ,      
> -


!     ? 
(  ....) :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> !     ? 
> (  ....)


 :Wow:   ,   , -         ?))))))        ?))))

----------


## YUM

> ,   , -         ?))))))        ?))))


( , -  ,  " ")
5500 ,    ... -       ? "   ". :Big Grin: 

(,      ""     " "..!   ,    , ...  :Wow: )

----------

> - !


   :

     .
    .
    .
    .

  YUM,   ,
   .
    ,
 .  100 .

   ,
   .
   ,
   .

    ,
   ,
    ,
     .
   ,
  -,
  ,    .
     (-   ).

----------

,
   ,
  ,   ,
,   .

    ,
 ,  .
     ?

   ,
    .
    ?

,  : _, , ,  ,     . ,  ._

----------


## Glissando

> ,    ,    ,            
> - , ,


  !  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  
 ,    .
! :write: 



> ** 
> 1.     (  ). 
> 2.          .         . 
> 3.   ,       (),    (   )   . (Marast)
> 4.      :
> **  
> **
>    31  2008   ,   .
> 5.  Tasik      25%  .          
> ...

----------


## YUM

> ,
>    ,
>   ,   ,
> ,   .
> 
>     ,
>  ,  .
>      ?
> 
> ...


, !    ...(   ,   ?)
   ,   
     (  - !)
     ,   !
       .
, ,    .
    . -   :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> -


    ,  ...
",   --"! !  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  : _, , ,  ,     . ,  ._


.      :yes:

----------


## YUM

, , !
   !
 , - "".
    !
    .
  ?   ?

    "". :Frown: 

- ,   ! ,()
 -   .
    ,
   -  !
  , 
  .
 ,  ,   !
   :  - ! :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> "".


 , , ""
  ,   !
,    - 
  !
  ...
  !  :War:  :War:  :War:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ,   !
>    :  - !


, ,   ,
    - ...
   ..  ,
 ... .... ...

, 
   :
"   ...
   ?"
   ....
   ...  :yes:

----------

> - ,   !


, , ,      ?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Talk:

----------


## Irusya

:
"*Glissando*,                                           "

----------


## Glissando

> "


 ,  !  :yes:

----------

> (,     ""     " "..!   ,    , ... )


    ,       65535
   21:30 16.12.2008 .

----------


## Glissando

> ,       65535
>    21:30 16.12.2008 .


65535 -    ( ).            .
 ,  ""    :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

> 2.          .         .
> 3.   ,       (),    (   )   . (Marast)


!!! :Wow:   :Wow:  :Wow:     ! :Wow: 
! -,   ,    .... :yes: 
-: :            ,   .  .        !  :yes: *   - *

----------


## YUM

> 65535 -    ( ).            .
>  ,  ""


  ,          :Wow: 
"    
 ,     "
,    !    !!!!

 ?   
" "  .
     ..
 ?  ,   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

,  





 :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

... ..   ,    ?   :Embarrassment:       ..          ,    -   ,          :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ... ..   ,    ?        ..          ,    -   ,


 ? ,     . .   ! :Wow:  (,  ,    ...)

----------


## shrilanka

> ? ,     . .   ! (,  ,    ...)


..      .. (   ,    :Redface: )

----------


## Irusya

> ? ,     . .   ! (,  ,    ...)


  "" :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
   (!)     . .  . . .. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
,  ...    ,  ))))))))

----------


## Irusya

> ... !


  :Big Grin:     ))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ...    ,  ))))))))


 ?           (  )  :Redface:  *     *

----------


## Irusya

> *     *


*  *    ! :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> *  *    !


  ?        ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
  ?  :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


    ?	 :Type: 



> ?


 -  :yes:  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

,  .  ?  :Wink:

----------

-- ...!!!!  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  .  ?


.         :yes: 
    ,   !
,      ! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
PS: .     :Wink: 
!  :Kiss:

----------

...--!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ..      .. (   ,   )


       !
-   ,      .   - ..... .
 :Wink: 
*,*     ?  ,   ,      ...       ...
     ?

 ,  - ,  -  .   ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> -- ...!!!!


   *     *
*Irusya*  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> -- ...!!!!


 !  -   .        .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  - ,  -  .   ...


  :Stick Out Tongue: 
   -           !

----------


## shrilanka

> PS: .    
> !


            ?  :Hmm:

----------

> -           !


-,       ... .. :yes:  :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

> - ..... .


    (  )          (  ),         :Redface:   :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> -,       ... ..


  !     ..., !     ...
 :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> -,       ... ..


..   1: - ? **
      ,         :yes:

----------

> ...


 , ..  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## shrilanka

> !     ..., !     ...


 ,    ,        :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ..   1: - ? **
>       ,


, !!     ,   .
 ,  ?

----------

> ,


 , ...   ..  ,   0,     ... :Frown:  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> , !!     ,   .
>  ,  ?


       ?     *    ,    *     ,             :Loved in:

----------


## YUM

> , ...   ..  ,   0,     ...


 ...  .   ... ..  .
   , . :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> , ...   ..  ,   0,     ...


      ,     ?  :Wink:         ,      ?  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...  .   ... ..  .
>    , .


      ,           ??  :Hmm:   ,      ,       :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

,           .   ?   :Cool:

----------


## YUM

> ,           ??   ,      ,


,  , .  .     .   ,  -     ( ...)     ... ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.... ,   ..     ...
 "  ...   " ..
 :Cool:   :Smilie:

----------

> ...


! ! -  ,   ,       "", "",       :Smilie:

----------

> 


  !    ?    ?

----------


## YUM

> !    ?    ?


   ,  ,   .     "".  
  ,  ,      .    " ",  , ...!   .
 ,  .. ...
(     ,       ,     !!!

----------

> !!!


 , . :Abuse: 
,     .  :Frown: 
     ? :Mad:

----------

> ?


 -?  :Smilie:

----------

> -?


   . 
 ,  .
    .

----------

> 


     !

----------

> !


      ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
    !     .
   .  :Wow: 

          .  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?


!?  ?!  :Wow: 



> 


 ,  "" :Gentelmen:

----------


## Glissando

> ? ,     . .   ! (,  ,    ...)


 :EEK!:  ,,....
 ......
, !
 ..., ..!
   !!!!
 ,  ...
  ... 
 .. 
...... ...
 ......
, ,...
,    ...
  ...
 ......
 ...
 ""..   ...

 , 
 !!!
 ...  ...
 :"!"
  ..... "!"...

----------

> ...... ...
> ,    ...


! ! ::

----------


## Glissando

> ! !


... ...
 ...
 ...
...  :Wow:

----------


## MaraSt

> .   ?


    !    ... :Redface:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...


  !    ... :Wow: 
    .

----------


## shrilanka

> !    ...
>     .


    -    :yes: 
 ,        :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> !    ...


  ,        :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 "     ,   -- ."  :Wink:

----------


## MaraSt

> -   
>  ,


  !    -    .    . :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> !    -    .    .


    ..  :Hmm:   :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> -   
>  ,


 :Hmm:   -  ...    ...
         ,  ...  :Wow: 
 ... -!  :Wow:   .. !  ...    !     .... :Redface: 
!  :write:          .   (). , ,  (!)
  ,  ,   YUM. . .

----------


## shrilanka

> !!
> 
> (...  ,   ,          )


 ,      ,              (     )  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> :  ,  ,   YUM. . .


   ?  :Hmm:

----------


## Glissando

> ?


   - *  !*  ,     (     " ").   (   )    (           )   !  :yes:

----------

[QUOTE=Glissando;51891342,  (!)
 YUM.[/QUOTE]

 ,   ...   .. ?... ... :Big Grin:  :Cool:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ...   .. ?... ...


.. ,   :        ,       :Wow: 
         !  :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

> - *  !*  ,     (     " ").   (   )    (           )   !


..        ,          :Love:      ,    ( -    )... ..     ?  :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

> .. ,   :        ,


  ? -  !  :Wow: 
 - ,   .   .  - ,-     ! !  -   ! ( ).         , 
1.   (  )
2.   (  )
3.   
 ..
   -   (  "       ?"  -   ...  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:    !  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ...   .. ?... ...


   ,  ?    -   ?  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> !


    ...! -    ...   ,...  -    ... :Wow:  ...
  , ! 
,!  !!!  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:

----------


## shrilanka

> 3.


 ?    ,   ,    ..   -   ,      ! --  :yes: 
*,                 *

----------


## shrilanka

> ...! -    ...   ,...  -    ... ...
>   , ! 
> ,!  !!!


  :Stick Out Tongue: :
   ,    :yes: 
,    (     ?)       ?      ?  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> ?


   .    .... :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> .    ....


  *  .. ..  , ,   *
  ?    ,         ! *..  *  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> , 
> ..
> 3.   
>  ..


,     :yes:  **          "3"  ,   :Big Grin:  -!   -           , ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *  .. ..  , ,   *


 ! :Razz:    !   -       !

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,


       !!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

,         ?            :EEK!: 
    -..      ,    ,       :Smoker:

----------


## Glissando

> ,     **


     , ,         
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...postcount=5553
...      :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,  -     ?))))  , , )))))
      .      ))))

----------


## Glissando

> -..


...   ,      ....    :",   !"
         (- ,   )....      !  :Wow:

----------

...   ...   ?   ..7    .     :Cool:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,  -     ?))))


     ! , !



> , , )))))


      !  :yes: 



> .      ))))


 ?   ???? :yes:  :yes:  :yes:            !             ! :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ! , !


- ,      :yes: 



> !


  ! :Smilie: 



> !:


     , ...  )))))))))

----------


## shrilanka

-   




     , 


     !!!
 :Love:

----------


## Glissando

> ?   ..7    .


 ,   .      (   " "  :Wow: ).  ,               ( ,-     ).
,     ,     ...      !  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 
ps:           ...        ,       ...  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   .      (   " " ).  ,               ( ,-     ).


  ,            !! (       :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## Glissando

> ,            !! (       )


 ,        .     ...     ..  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,        .     ...     ..


 !           ,    ,   !          ..  ,    ,     33  ..      ,  , ,    :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

> ,    ,     33  ..      ,  , ,


, 33   ,   - !   .      .(  "")  ,         



> ,       .   ,  ,      ,   ...       .      ,                ,   ,       ,   .    ....!


 -   :yes: 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...postcount=4928

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    
>    ,   ...
>       ...     Ѩ...
> ...  ...  ... ...  ... ...


, .. ** ...

----------


## shrilanka

> -  
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...postcount=4928


 ,          !  :Wow: 
  ..    ?    ...   33 ,          :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ,          !


     .    .    .  :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

> .    .    .


    ,   !   ,  ,     :yes:        ,     :Loved in:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   !   ,  ,           ,


. ,    .  ...   ...  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka



----------


## Glissando

> 


..    .

----------


## YUM

( )    -  
   - !
    ,  .
   -
    ...   !
  - ! 
 -,    !
 ?     ,  .   ...

 , ,  ,   ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  .   ...
> 
>  , ,  ,   ...


 ,          (    )            :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,    !!!  ... ,   !!! ----!!!!!


     ,       ,         :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> ( )    -
>     ...   !


 ,!       ,  ... ..     , ?
ps:     -           .     !    ...  ...  !  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ps:     -           .     !    ...  ...  !


    ! ..                 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ! ..


 :EEK!: 
......-...

----------


## shrilanka

> 


   ?    .. 

  ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ......-...


  :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

> ...


 -  -      .  - " " -...
 ""  -  "-",  ...  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

" ", .. .

_  , 
_
   :
*   : 
                 ?* 
     :
*, ,  , 
              ,   
             ,*  (      )
 ,  ,  
*  ,  , 
             , , * 

*      ;*
   .

----------

> 


 ,  -  ..        :Redface: ,  ,      :Love:  :Love:

----------


## shrilanka

> -  -      .  - " " -...
>  ""  -  "-",  ...


-    ,        ? !     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :Wink:        ?  :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

> -    ,        ? !


 ...        :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


     - ??? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> - ???


  ...      :
"   !" 
...   ...  :yes: 
...  ...   ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ...  ...   ...


  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> -   , ..    ...  ??


?  :Wow: 
 !      ,     :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

,  -    .      ,       - .       " ".   ""  "".      ,      ,   - , ,      ...  



> . 
> 
>   . 
> 
> 
>  , 
>  , 
>  ! 
> _( , ,    ...,    "" ,   (.))_
> ...

----------


## shrilanka

???  :Confused:   :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> ???


,    -   , ,    ... ...   ! 
 :War:  :War:  :War: 
 -  , , ,  30 ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    -   , ,    ... ...   !


 :Redface:      ,      :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

?     -  30 -??????  :Wow:    , -

----------


## shrilanka

> " "


!!!!         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> 30....  ...


,         ,   .      ,    :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   .... !!!
> 
>    ... !!!


 ,    ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> -    ,        ? !


  .  ... ,   .
       . .
 ,    . :Frown: 
    ,  ... ...      ...
( )   ,  ...   .
 ... :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

,  -  :Frown: 
   ?          ,             *  -..    ,          ""*

----------


## YUM

> ,  - 
>    ?          ,             *  -..    ,          ""*


, ,     ,  ,    .    ! .     ,    , ,  .    :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,     ,  ,    .    ! .     ,    , ,  .


    (.. )        -   (  ,   ,             )..        .          :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    .


 .. ,           ???   - !  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


?  :Confused:  :Pikachu:

----------


## shrilanka

> ----....     ,  ,   ...


       -      ?      2    :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> --... ... .


      () ?     ?  :Wow:      ?   ,      :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ???


   ,   .. *,   *  .. *,    ,    *

----------


## shrilanka

> !!!!  !!!!


 :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
*,    ,         ,   *

----------


## shrilanka

> ,      " ...."


..   -  -        :yes:   :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> 26.12.2008       10:28                           -             " "

----------


## Irusya

> 


!  -  :yes:  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


...   ... ( )...
       (   ,       ,    )

* Irusya*        -  ??  :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

> ---


  ,        -    ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> * Irusya*        -  ??


)                (    -)     "    ..." :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> (   ,       ,    )


  :yes:  :Smilie:  !  , !  :yes: 



> * Irusya*        -  ??


  -    (  , -   )....     ...      :Wow: 
   ,-     !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,-     !


   ..     ???  :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ..    ...    ..


 ))))     )))))))))

----------


## Glissando

> ))))     )))))))))


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Irusya

> 


  -    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> 


......
1.   ?   ...
2.  "",   ,  ""
3.""  ""   .. ?
4.  ,   .  ...  ,  ,   .    
 :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ))))     )))))))))


    ...   :Love:

----------


## Glissando

> ..     ???


  , . .  -  -. 80 /...  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ..     ???


   ""    .   . , . :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ,  ,     . -  "" ...(    " " )

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ,   .


  :Wow: 
       ,   ..       ! !
 :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ..


 (   ) 
-  ?  ?       , ... .." "!

----------


## shrilanka

> (   ) 
> -  ?  ?       , ... .." "!


    ?  :Wow: 

         ,   (    )   ..    :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ? 
> 
>          ,   (    )   ..


     ? 
( ..        ? :Wow: 
 -   .  -.     ,   ... :Wow: )

----------


## shrilanka

> ...)


       !!  :Super:

----------


## Glissando

> ""    .   . , .


  ...     !  :yes: 



> ,  ,     . -  "" ...(    " " )


 :EEK!:  ...  "", -,     ...   ?  8 ...   ?  ?  ?    ????  -!!!  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:          !!!!
ps:        -     ...., -       :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> ...     ! 
> 
>  ...  "", -,     ...   ?  8 ...   ?  ?  ?    ????  -!!!          !!!!
> ps:        -     ...., -


  ,  ...      .  -    ,  ,  , 
,     .      ...

----------


## shrilanka

.. ..          ,        ,       :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ,  ...      .  -    ,  ,  , 
> ,     .      ...


      ..-   ,    .     ? :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

> ..-   ,    .     ?


     ?  :EEK!:       ?      ???  :Wow:

----------

,
          .
   - ,   .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> ,
>           .
>    - ,   .


,!     -  ! . . .   - !
 ...   ,...   ...   ,  ...  :yes:  
!

----------


## MaraSt

> ,
>           .


-!    , ! :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
**:        !

----------


## shrilanka

> ,
>           .
>    - ,   .


!        :Love: 
     (         ),        (     )  :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

,     ?  , , .

** * 



> :


    - ,      .       *!*
**   * -     :Redface: 



> Tasik !!!    1,    -


      ,         :write:   ...  ... 
***   :Redface: 



> MaraST **:        !


 ,  ,    .    :" ,  ,   ... ..."    ...
*** .  :Hmm:    .  shrilanka  . 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...postcount=5659
        .
!       !    ! ,        -   ...  ...   :yes: 
 :
1.   ?
2.  , ,   ?  :Razz: 
*""     ", "

----------


## YUM

> ..
> *""     ", "


  . - ...       :Wow: 
..... :Big Grin: ,     ,

----------


## shrilanka

1.     (      :yes: )
2.     .     (  ),     .         ,           ,     ,      (        -      " "!) 
  " " -   ,       :Wow:   :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> . - ...


   ?   ?  :Wow: 
   ,    -  :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

> ?   ? 
>    ,    -


  :EEK!:  , , , -,    :Wow:    ...  - -..  , ... :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> , , , -,      ...  - -..  , ...


 ,  ,        :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ,


 ... ,      :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ... ,


        !      ,          :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> !      ,


   (    )     . . , ,   . ,    ,  .  ,   -    !  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> (    )     . . , ,   . ,    ,  .  ,   -    !


   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wow: 
       ?      :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> !      ,


 ,  .
     .
   ,

 : ,
  ...
,   - ! 
     !
 ,  ...
 "" ,  - ...

----------


## Glissando

> "" ,  - ...


     ""   .        ...  ?   ! !
   : "Yes,sir!"

----------


## shrilanka

> "" ,  - ...


   ,     , -   ,              :EEK!: 

    ,     ,   ?  :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

:



> -,     ,  ?
> -.
> -???
> -,   ...
> -??????
> -,    -  ...
> -() ,... , -,  ...


 ,         - *""*
....          :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 
       .   .       " ",  " "?   ,  , ""? :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,   26.12. 10:53 )
  "?"  :Big Grin:       ?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> *Glissando*,   26.12. 10:53 )
>   "?"       ?


10:28 
 10:53       ,          :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> 10:28 
>  10:53       ,


     -   ...  :Frown:  , ,     ... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> -   ...  , ,     ...


 *Irusya*  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ...  ,


  - ... !  :Abuse:    !
,,  !    . .       !

----------


## shrilanka

> ?!     ...  ,


   ,  -  . Ҩ   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> *Irusya*


 ...   -   !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
 ...  ... ...

----------


## Irusya

*Glissando*,    5769     :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  -  . Ҩ


     - , ...      ... ...  ...  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,    5769


 ?      ? ... , , !

----------


## Glissando

> 


...    .     .... .     .   .... :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,    5769


, ...   - .      ...  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> , ...   - .      ...


?    ,   ,      !  :Wow: 
    ,    ,  .. ,    :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> ?      ?


 ,       ,      ,      :Smilie:   -,   .  . -    :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> - .


        . -!      !  :Big Grin: 



> ...


 , ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:   -!     ...  ! ...     -.... :Wow: 
ps:  ,       ?     - ????

----------


## Irusya

> ps:  ,       ?     - ????


  )       :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> :
> 
>  ,         - *""*
> ....         
>        .   .       " ",  " "?   ,  , ""?


  .    ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 :Confused:     ,     ,          :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> )


     -   ...   ...  ...  !  :Mad:

----------


## YUM

> ,     ,


  ? :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


 ,    :Wink: 
26  ,     :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


,    !         :Wow:

----------

sik...    ..
---,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> *?*??!!!


-  ...???  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> .    ...


    ...       ?     **  ?  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ...       ?     **  ?


 ... ,  . :yes:     ,  ,   . :Stick Out Tongue: 



> -  ...???
> __________________


  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ..
> ---,


 

,   




  .

----------


## Glissando

> .


...   -   ...  - ? "  "....,  , " - " 
 ? " - "... 
ps:  - ..  :yes: 
ps :Stick Out Tongue: s: ,    "-"? - ? ,  ,      ...  :Confused:

----------


## shrilanka

> ps:  - ..


 :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ...  ...   ...


     ...................

----------


## Glissando

> (   ,   ,   ... , ...- , )


 ....    .... ....  :Embarrassment:  :EEK!:  :Embarrassment:    -  ! :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ..................


  ,     :Redface: 

ps:  (   ) :Cool:  
        ,   
        ,     

        ,

----------


## Glissando

> ,


 !!!  :Abuse:     !    ! :No-no:  ! !  ! :Razz:

----------


## shrilanka

:Wow:  



> ...  ...


  :yes:     ,    :yes:   :Abuse:   ::nyear::

----------


## Glissando

> ,    ...  ...   ...


  ,     ,...  ,       -  .   -  !  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> !!!     !    ! ! !  !


 ,   :Frown:             ,     ??  :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

> ,              ,     ??


  " "  - ????    - , ????

----------


## shrilanka

> " "  - ????    - , ????


   ,     :Wow:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,


   ???   ??? ...... ...      -  ...      ... :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> !   " "...      !!!   !!!


! ! !!!

----------


## YUM

> ! ! !!!


( - ,  )  .. ....
()

----------


## Glissando

.... "   - ...."
       :    ""!
  ,   !
 , ,         !  :yes:

----------

> , ,         !


  ,   !  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ,   !


() ,... !     ...
     .
, ,    ...
  .
    !
   ,
   .

 ,  , ...
    !
   !  - !

    !
   .
   - !
, , ...
    .. ... :Wow:

----------

*Glissando*, 


> ...   ,...   ...   ,  ...


,    ?

----------

> ,


! !    , ,     ,      6 ( , 4  ).
 ,  ()   ,   -    ,       .  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*, 
> ,    ?


 . ,    ...   ,      :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   -    ,       .


  .     ....



> ** 
>   ( )      .      (,  17.12.2008   ).     (   140.),       (   ).         ( ).       .      .


*     .

----------

,  ,   ,
   ,
    ,
    .

  ,
   .
    ,
   .

    ,
    .
   .
 ,      .

----------


## Glissando

. .
 ...
  - , ,
  -... *
 ,      
,   ...
Prima du est prima... :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 
*  ,   ,   -  .... , -,    ... :yes:

----------

> 


  .



> ...


   .

   .     ?  :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> :
>   -... *


,  -,,  - ...  -, !  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

...     ...          ?  - !  :Terminator:  :Terminator:  :Terminator:

----------


## Glissando

- ,    ... (   ,   .....)  -   :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

..     ..  :yes:   :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> -...  -...


  . .
 ! , .
     ?
,    ... 
,     - !
    .
 -,   ...
 -   .
 ,  .
 , "" .
   ...
   ,  .
 , - ,
    ( , !)

  ! !...  !!!
PS.  ,  !!!
! ! !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> . .
>  ! , .
>      ?
> ,    ...


** 
 -  ,    ,
   , - ,

 ,  , !
 - , 
 - 
  ,  
  ,  !
  ,    
 , ! -   ! 
     ?
,  ?


,     - !
    .
 -,   ...
 -   .
 ,  .
 , "" .
   ...
 ,  ,  .

  -    


 ,   
, 
     -
  !
  ,  


  , , !!!!

,....  .....  :yes:

----------

-    .    ,     .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> ** 
>  -  ,    ,
>    , - ,
> 
>  ,  , !
>  - , 
>  - 
>   ,  
>   ,  !
> ...


 
     !  .. ,   ..- - !!  :Wow: 
   ,   .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> !  .. ,   ..- - !! 
>    ,   ....


 ,, ...  ... !!!!  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  ,...   !!!!  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> -    .    ,     .


-! ...   ..    ...

-   .   - !
 ...-!    .

 , -,  .

,   ...
,     !
-,   . 
   .

   ,   - ,
, , ....    .. 

   ,
   ...
  ...
   , -, 
,    !
  -  ...
   .
... .

---- 
 ,    !
   ...
   ....  ...
****    

,    
  :
-   ? 
-  ! 
- , ... !
- , ,    ... 
-  -?  -.. ..  ...  ......?

 ,   , 

   ...
: , ,  ,   !!!
 ... ... ! 
-  .. ...
-     ?   !
-    ..  !

  ,   "....".
,  , ...

 :Frown: 
----
,  ... :Frown:    ....

----------


## Glissando

...  ?     - "    "?
 ...   ... "   "...
   !

----------


## YUM

> ...  ?     - "    "?
>  ...   ... "   "...
>    !


 ....  .. ...
.     ...   .
  ....   :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> ....  .. ...
> .     ...   .
>   ....


"   ,    ,!"  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 
()  ...

----------

...  ...
  ...
 ,  ,  ...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

..   ...    ..     ..   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ..   ...    ..     ..


-.. ...       .
    ..., . :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ,   ,    
 .  , , ....-... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> -.. ...       .
>     ..., .
>  ,   ,    
>  .  , , ....-...


 !!!  :yes: 
    31  ,         :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> !!! 
>     31  ,


 .    - . (    ,   )
-!!!   !!!! !!!   !!!
          . 
 ... :Wink:   .    .    ,  -...   ... :Wow:   ,     (!),    ........      :Stick Out Tongue:      ,  ...
,  !   ... :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

?  ?   ?  :Wow: 
     ? * ,  : , !!!!   ,      :yes: *

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ...


  ......         :Wow:      ...        ...   ,  ,,    ,  - ... :yes: 
ps:     



> ,  **!


  :EEK!:

----------


## YUM

> ?  ?   ? 
>      ? * ,  : , !!!!   ,     *


,     ,     :Stick Out Tongue: 
    ... . , , ...  ..   .   ... :Wink: 
 , ,   50  50.   .      ,  !    ... .    ..., ... :Big Grin:  :Redface:

----------


## YUM

. 
...... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     ,


     ,   ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
       ?       ?  :Wow: 

 ,         ?????    -    :Wink:

----------

> -


       ?
   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?
>    ?


 ..  ..       ,     ,    :yes:

----------

> ,     ,


,     . :Hmm: 
 ,    . :Mad: 
        , :Razz:   . :Ass:

----------


## shrilanka

...    ..        ..    :Redface:      ?  :Hmm:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  .


   ,      :Ass:  ????    :Cool:

----------


## YUM

> ...   ..    ...      ...      ..


 ! -! ..  ....    . ,  ,   .   .
,     ... :Big Grin: 
,  ........! (, ?)
     ...  - . 
    : 
  , (- . )
  ... :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ,   , 
   ... 
   .
  -    .
,    .
 ...  !
 ,  .
    ...

----------

> ,  ,


 , **  :yes: 
 
   .

----------


## shrilanka

?  :Frown:        ?    ()     :Wow:

----------

> ()


 . :Demonstration: 
      ,   .

----------


## shrilanka

> .
>       ,   .


 Internet Explorer
   ?  :Redface:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,     ...
> ,  ........! (, ?)
>      ...  - . 
>     : 
>   , (- . )
>   ...
>  ,   , 
>    ... 
>    .
> ...


  -,  ... ,     !    ! :yes:  
      ,        ,    ,   ,   ,  -  -  ! :Wow: 
  -   ... :Hmm:

----------

> ,        ,    ,   ,   ,  -  -  !
>   -   ...


  ,     -   !!!  :EEK!: 



> ?


   ???  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ???


..   
You cannot access the following Web address: 
The site you requested is blocked under the following categories: Pornography

 :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     -   !!!


      ,   ,     :Stick Out Tongue:   :yes:

----------

> ..   
> You cannot access the following Web address:
> The site you requested is blocked under the following categories: Pornography


   ,   .  :Wow: 
   :
http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=56

----------


## YUM

> ..   
> You cannot access the following Web address: 
> The site you requested is blocked under the following categories: Pornography


-...    .   ?  ,   ,  ..   ?
 ,            ""  ,    " ".
 ,    ...

----------


## YUM

> ,   ,


!    . -,      . -,    - ..,  " "   ...  ? .. !!! :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> !    . -,      . -,    - ..,  " "   ...  ? .. !!!


      ???  :Wink:     -     ...  ,      :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> , ** 
>  
>    .


 ..(   :Frown: )
  ...  ,  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> -     ...


 :Wow:   !  !       - !!! :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> !  !       - !!!


     ,    ,       :Wow:        ,          :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> !  !       - !!!


'!
   ....
   .. :Wow: (    )  ...
  -,      .
:   ...

----------


## MaraSt

> 


  ! :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> '!
>    ....
>    ..(    )  ...
>   -,      .
> :   ...


  !
 :Frown:

----------

> 


 :No-no: 
   ,
  .
  ,
 .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,
>   .
>   ,
>  .


     ?


 :Redface:

----------

> 


  ,
 -  .
   ,
  .

  ,
   ,
  ,
 - .

    ,         ,  ?      ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,         ,  ?      ?


   ,     (  -    )   .                 :Frown: 

     : !  :Love:

----------


## YUM

> ,     (  -    )   .                
> 
>      : !


  ? (  ? :Frown: )
- ...       ..
 , -,  ""  ...
  , ?

----------

_YUM_:  25   ,    !!!
!!! :Demonstration:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Demonstration:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Demonstration:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> ,
>    V.V.
>  ,   .
> i, i!


ps: V.V. . 
_  ,
  ,
   ,
   ._
_( )_

----------


## Glissando

> !  !       - !!!


 :EEK!:    ,  -""   ""     .    , ,     .  ""... :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ,  -""   ""     .    , ,     .  ""...


-!              ... :Wow: ( )
   , .
   .

   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ,
>    V.V.
>  ,   .
> i, i!


 :" 
****"
 i -   ****
i, i! :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> -!              ...( )
>    , .
>    .
> 
>    ...


- ....     , ... ...
 , ,   ,  ..  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> - ....     , ... ...
>  , ,   ,  ..


 :Redface:   .   .  .
   !
  .
    ?
  , ... 

  .   - .

    -...
 ,  ""   !!!!

----------

> :" 
>    "
>  i -   
> i, i!


 ,    ,   - ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> **,    ,


   ? ,     !  . :yes:

----------

> ,     !


 ??? :EEK!:  
   ! :No-no:

----------


## shrilanka

> ??? 
>    !


 ,    ,       :yes:

----------

> ,    ,


       ,    .    -   . :Razz: 
               .   :Cool:  ::condom::

----------


## shrilanka

> .


  ?  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

!      80  .  -   ...: :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

> !      80  .  -   ...:


  .    3- .         ,  -   .  :Wink:

----------

, ,   ...     .......  ...    :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## YUM

> , ,   ...     .......  ...


,   ? 
 ,  ..
    .  .  .     , , .   ,   .
-.      .
-      ?
- !
- !  ,    .  ,  ...     ,    ...
- ,   
-      ......   ,       ,        ...

----------

,       ... :No:   :Frown:

----------

> , ,   ...     .......  ...


,    ... .  ,   ...  ,   ,    .
      .   .     .      .    .
  ,      .     .  ,   .
,    .
    (700 . ,  1,5 . )    !   .    .  :Love:  :Kiss: 
!!!  !!!  :yes:

----------

> !!!        !!!   !!!


,       ?
,   ???

----------


## shrilanka

> ,       ...


   , ? ,    ,        .  :yes:  
     ,     ,       ::flirt::

----------

8   10 .    ,    , ,   ,    ,   ,     .  :Frown:     /  ,

----------


## shrilanka

.    ,    ,           :Smilie:

----------

,   ...      ..-...   ... , -      ...- ... :Cry:

----------

,  ,   ,      ...      ,       ...

----------

> ....,   (   )


       ,      ...--.

----------


## YUM

"    !"
     !


,  - !
 , , .
    ,
    ...
     ,
 - .
    ...
.."   .."
   .
   . :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> 



 . :yes:

----------

_:_
, ,  , 
   ,

   .
    ? 

  ? 
  ...

_:_
- ... 
   , 
   , 

   .
    ...

----------


## shrilanka

,   ?   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ...      ...???!!!


 
 ,    ::

----------

!
(   )

----------

,
    .
  ,  ,
   .  :yes:

----------

! !   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> !!!!    !!!


    ()  ::nyear::

----------


## YUM

> ,        ...   14.12.08,  .


. :Wow:

----------

,    ,   ,       ,   --,      , , , ,     :Love:     !
  ,  ,     !!!  ::  :Kiss:  :1: 
    !!! ::nyear:: 



> .


   ,      -  ,     .   :Wow:

----------

,  ,  ,  . 
    ,      .     ::nyear::  ::nyear::  ::nyear::  ::  ::  ::  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss: 

:  ,  ,      . :Kiss:

----------


## YUM

(       ...)
1  : () ?
2-..()
- ?
-  
-  ...   ..  ?
-   ..I !!!
-  !!!  .. ().........
-?  !!!  
-.. ..'?
-       ..,    , ..  .... ... ..
-   .. 
(   ..... ) .   ...  ..       
- ? -, , ?  , ,   ... ""    .    ....,  ...
,    !    .... ....      ?
- !!!
- 
-  , ...
-   .. . ..      ..  ,  .......  ?...
  ... 
  ,  !!!!

----------


## YUM

> -  
>     ...
>   ...  ...
>     , 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   .

,  ...
    ..

   ...
  :
, ,  
    ...

     !
( -,  !)
 ,  -...
    ...

----------

,   ,     ,  ?  :Big Grin: 
   -, ?
  .
 :Wow:  ,   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,   ,     ,  ? 
>    -, ?
>   .
>  ,   .


    ,     :Frown: 
  ,  ,    ..  -
(   ,   ?... )

----------


## Glissando

!  ! 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::nyear::  ::nyear::

----------


## YUM

....
...........
-   : 
-    ... ......

----------


## Glissando

> -    ... ......


       ...
  - 
  - 
   - 
   - ...  ...  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...
>   - 
>   - 
>    - 
>    - ...  ...


       - ,    -,  ..    :Redface:   :Wow:  (       )

----------


## shrilanka

,  -     !!  ::nyear:: 
,    ?  :Wink: 

ps:

----------


## YUM

> ,  -     !! 
> ,    ? 
> 
> ps:


"  "... -  :Redface:  
(-.......)

----------


## shrilanka

> "  "... -  
> (-.......)


..   -  ...        -    ??  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ..   -  ...        -    ??


 , ....

    .

, ,    .
   ,    .

  .
 ,  .
 ,   .
   ! -  ! :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   .


   ,       ,    1   - ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

*YUM*, ,          -    :yes:   :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ?!


,    :    . . .    .-   !  -  ...   ! -,  - ! -,  -  .    . ... .  : --...!   -!!! ?     -   ....
   .    :       .  ,   , - .   ,   !
 -,     ...
, ,      ? 
     ?
       ....

,     . 
   ?     .
    ...   ...
   ... :Frown:

----------

> .


 ,  "",   ,   . :Love: 
    ,   ...
  , ,  ..
  ...  .. :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,  "",   ,   .
>     ,   ...
>   , ,  ..
>   ...  ..


.   . ..    ,    .  . ....  .
   ,       .     .  ..., ... :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

,  
   YUM   :Big Grin: 

ps:,   -  200   :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> , 
> ,  ,
> ...
> ,   
> ,    
> , ,  
>  -  
> ,


   . !    ! 
 ,  "  " ,    ...
 , ...    .
   ,    !

,    ! ,   .
   "  "
        ?
!   - !!!  .   !    ...

    ,   
     .   .   .
, , , ,    .
 , ,      !

 ...  ,    
,  ,   .
    ! { ,  .}
   . -   . 

    ,    ...
   ...   ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ...
>    ...   ...


    () 
 :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ? ?      ...


  ,  (  )
      (    :Redface:  )   -   .      ?

----------


## YUM

> 3- 
> :  
> :   (2009)
> 
> 
> 
>   -  
>        " " 
> 
> ...


....    !!!!!    :Cool: 
     ...    !

----------


## YUM

> !!!!


 , 12-  .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> 17, 18   30


        ?  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> 14.01-  5280 ( - )
> 17.01-  
> 18.01- 800 (   )
> 30.01-  400 (  )


  .. .. -?    400  (?)      ?

----------


## YUM

> .. .. -?    400  (?)      ?


,  400     .
     ,   ...   :Wow: 
( " " ,   ,       18 ... ,  ,  , ""   2-3 .    ... :Wow: )

----------

,     .     ,     ,        ?  ,  ,    .   , ,  ...  ,   ......      (   ),    ,  / ...  -   ,  ,    ..?  :Smilie:

----------

,  ...  :yes:  :: 
shrilanka,   ? :Confused:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ... 
> shrilanka,   ?


 (    )

----------

...       ... -  ...     -  ...     ....  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...       ... -  ...     -  ...     ....


     10   ?  :Wow: 
 :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ...       ... -  ...     -  ...     ....


( )
     !   !!!!
===
,   , !
 ,  .
!

(, ,  ):

  :    
  ,    
     ..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !    ... ...


...-... :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*, 



 :Love: 

**,    ,      ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

...         : ",    ...   ,    ....  ,        ,   "...  .  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> "" - +   ...


    ......  ,     :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> ??   ?


  :yes: 
 :Frown:

----------

__  ,     ,  .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> __  ,     ,  .


  ,   ,       :Wink: 
     ...     :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ... !!!     ? YUM, , ....  ...


'!   .....'c 
(  :        ,     SQL  IP  ?   :      !       .  '    -!   '         .   :    ,     ,  ,  !! !   !!!  :Razz: ) 
(  )    -    ... !  .   ,         ?  -!        ...       ! ! -     
    !  -  !    ,   ! !!!!!  :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*, 
 , ..        :yes: 
     ..      3   :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> -


      ?    ?           :Cool:

----------


## YUM

> ?    ?


     -.    .... :Wow: 
     (   ) ""  (-!)  .  .
      ,     ... .  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> 





> 


      ""  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?!


 :Redface:  ..    ?

----------


## shrilanka

..     ..     ... ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ..    ?


...:
  - 
   ...
  :

  - 
 , ...
   ...
 :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> - 
>    ...


 :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ,   
> 
>    ,  
>  ,    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 !
 ,  
     ?

   ?
   , 
,    

    ...

 ,   .

   ...

-.  -.
   ...
  ........ :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> ..
>    ...


-  -     ?
-. ! 
      ...
  ,,    !
-  ?   ,  ... ?
        .
  ?      .
  , ,     ...  
  ,  !   :
  , ,  ..  ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 ?  :Wow: 
   :  --, --,--,--.... * *

----------

?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
    ,    ,    .  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ? 
>     ,    ,    .


  31      ..       :yes: 
   -      :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> 31      ..      
>    -


, ..., , ...
       ...
  ?
   , , ...etc
 :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


  :Redface: 
 :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ? ?     ?


  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ... ...      ?   ?  , Aruba   ...


  :
 >>>>>>Aruba>>> >>.
      ...

----------


## YUM

> ...  ""


  .
   .
    !
     .
   ..!
   :
   !
     .
  ,  !

,    !
 ,   
 ...   !
   .

 ,    : 
,   ! :Wink:

----------

!  :Wink: 
  .  :Wow:  
  !  :Stick Out Tongue: 
  !   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 .   .

----------

,
  -  ,
   ,
   .

     ,
    .
    ,
   .

----------


## Glissando

> ,
>    .


 :EEK!:    ,-    -,  ?  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ,
>   -  ,
>    ,
>    .
> 
>      ,
>     .
>     ,
>    .


  ...    (  )  :? 
              . (   ,   )
        ""
!!!!    
   ....

----------


## YUM

> ,
>   -  ,
>    ,
>    .
> 
>      ,
>     .
>     ,
>    .


,   

  :
 -   - !!!!
  "100 "  ,
 ?    
  ,    ..
   ....

,  !!!

...    -
   .... !

, *,* 
  !

   !!!


!!!    !

: .  ..  
   ..  - !!!
 :yes: 
  , 
(  )
  ... 
, ...    ..
...***! ...    !!!!!!
.  .   
  ,  ....
!
 , !     !!!!!!!!

----------


## YUM

.  ..
  : 
,  -   

  :  -?
  20  !!!! , ***... -   __ _!!  
  ...  !     !
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

. ....
     ....: 
"   ..   ...."
(       ....)

- ,      ? 
   -      .... 
(  )
-          
...
,   ,     ,

, ,  ...    ...  
.......  
! !   ! 
   ...      !!!
   .   ...  ...    .
  ......
,    !  .    

..(  .. ...)
  -   ...  - !!!!

----------


## Glissando

... ...  ...
 , ..   ...
   ...
  ....... ...
   ...
   ...
   ...
...  ......!!!  :Super:  :Super:  :Super:

----------


## YUM

> ... ...  ...
>  , ..   ...
>    ...
>   ....... ...
>    ...
>    ...
>    ...
> ...  ......!!!


 :
  !
,    !!!
...
     ....
 :Lip:  :Lip:

----------


## Glissando

.... !!!
  !  -   ?
  ...   ... ... !  :yes:

----------

!   ,      .
   .    . .    .        .     , ,  .  .     . ,  .  .

   ,    .     .       , ,    .      .       .   ?    .      ,     .

   ,
  ,
    ,
    .

   ,
    .
    .
  .

----------

.  !

----------


## YUM

> ,   ...  ...   ...    ,  ,  ...     ...
>       ,  ...  ...  ""...    ....       ...
> 
> !


.    .
  ,   .
      ,
     .
 , (  !) 
    ,
     ...
   -!     !
  ...   ..

 :   .
  .    -   ? :Frown:

----------

,    
  70    
 ""     




   ""
   .... 

! ,  

 ,    
 ,  .

, ,    

  ,   
     .  :Frown:

----------

, 
      .
    ,
,      .
   ,  ""  -, -,
    .
     .

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,    
> 
>   ,   
>      .


.     (     ).         ,        :yes:

----------


## serg123

. 
    .     .  ,   ,      -    . ,   5    . :          ?

----------


## YUM

> . 
>     .     .  ,   ,      -    . ,   5    . :          ?


   ? () :Wink:

----------

> .


  :yes:     "0" :Wink:

----------


## serg123

,    .      .   ....???? .     .    ,   .

----------


## YUM

> ,    .      .   ....???? .     .    ,   .


1.       (   ),   2.5 .
2.     ,  - . -       .
3.    ,        .
4.    "", .. ...     !  ,   ,  ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ,  ...


, , ..    ?  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ... ...


 ,    ...(   ,     -) :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ...(   ,     -)


   ?  -       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ...    ???


,    :Frown:    ,       .     .
,    ,     !!!

----------


## shrilanka

> ,       .     .


   ..   ,   -   .     (      -  )         :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ..


 ... :Redface:  ""...   -..... .   - ....     !   .  -.  :Redface:  :Love:

----------


## shrilanka

:Stick Out Tongue: 
  ()          :Wink:

----------


## YUM

?   -  ?   . :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ..   .   - .    ,  .    .
:    ! ,      :     -    "   "  .
 .    ,   5    ,   12.    .
       ... -   ,     ...
...
 !!!! !  .
!    !  -  !!!!
!         !!!!
 !!!! !!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,      ?        90-.  1       ,       :Wow: 

     ?   :Cool:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,      ?        90-.  1       ,      
> 
>      ?


    .     . .
    ,   ,     ,   ...  :Stick Out Tongue: 
(, ,        !     !  . :Wink: )

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


  . ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> . ?


.      ! 
   2 !
   ,   -   
 - " " !
!

----------


## shrilanka

> !!!! !!!!





> !


  :Big Grin: 

  -    ?         ::flirt::

----------


## YUM

> -    ?


  !  "   "
!!!!  !!!!! :Spy:

----------

> !  "   "
> !!!!  !!!!!


..    ?

----------

> .     . .


    ,   ?

----------

!    !! :Wow:  (   casual)      !! :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ,   ?


  " "? - "".   - ...
++++
...
* .*: "   "?
...-     .
.. !!!()

----------


## shrilanka

> * .*: "   "?
> ...-     .
> .. !!!()


 , . Sophie Auguste Friederike von Anhalt-Zerbst-Dornburg

----------


## YUM

> , . Sophie Auguste Friederike von Anhalt-Zerbst-Dornburg


  nem irtem! (. -  ) :Big Grin:

----------

-    :Smilie:  - .  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> -    - .


,        50  :Big Grin:

----------

..    - 100%,   -    :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ..    - 100%,


  !      - .  ...



> -


       .    ... :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> !      - .  ...


  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> 


()    ?   ?      ?  ? :Love:

----------


## shrilanka

> ()    ?   ?      ?  ?


( ) ..    :Love:

----------


## YUM

> ( ) ..


-!       ? 
   ? 
  .
  .
    -   ... :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

:Embarrassment:   :yes:

----------


## YUM

> 


?    . :Redface: 
 .  .     .
** 
(  !) 
    .
,   .
    ,
   .

    " "
     -  .
  - .  
!     !


     ...
   .
   ! 
 :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,   :Wow:           ?

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,            ?


 !    .         .  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> .


   ..  .
  -  -    :Redface:

----------

,

    -   :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ,
> 
>     -


       ?  ,    .     :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


   - ..       :Big Grin:

----------

-        :Smilie:   :Wow:    ??   :Wink:

----------

> ...
>     ""...
> .


 





 -   








 ,   




        . :Smilie:

----------

,
  ,
 ,   ,
      .

   , .  :Wink:

----------

MaraSt?      .   :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


   .        , "  " .           .  :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

,  !  :yes: 
   ,   ....     :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  
 !  :yes: 
ps:


> :
> 
>    -  
> YUM
>       .    ...


!     , , -  -  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> 


 :Redface:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> -    - .


 :Redface:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> 


. . ...  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> . . ...


   ,     ? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
 ::nyear::

----------

> ,   ....


   ,  ,    .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 , ,   .  :Wow: 

      .   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> .


 ,      :yes:   :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ps:
> !     , , -  -


   !
, ,   -!
   : , ,
?   - ?

.   ""
 .  ""
, ,       
   ... ""

  .    !
,     !
   ...  !
       ...

, ,   :
      .
   ,   ...
    .  -  ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ,


   .      .
  ?  ... :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> ,


  ....  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 



> !  !
>   ?
>    ?
>  -  , !
>  , ...
>  ...
>  ,   - 
> 
>   - -
> ...


PS:    ...    ...
   :" , ..."

----------

> ,


   ??? :EEK!: 
  !  :: 
  ,      . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## YUM

> !!!   !            ...


 .... !  ,   ""
   ,    ?
,     ...
 ,    ...
   ?
! -  !!!

   .
   ?
   .... :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> ! -  !!!
> 
>    .


  !     ! ,  ! :Redface:     -  ...

----------


## Glissando

> .... !  ,   ""
>    ,    ?


...   **  - **  :EEK!:  (,   ...  -...).   ,  ... ...  - ,  ....      ... :Wow:     ()  :yes:

----------

> !     ! ,  !    -  ...


!,   :Wow: 
      .-,

----------

> ...   **  - **  (,   ...  -...).   ,  ... ...  - ,  ....      ...    ()


  ,,,... :Redface:    ,      "  "

----------


## YUM

> !     ! ,  !    -  ...


-?   !  :Redface: 
    - ,  ..   .
 , ..  -...... .  .      -... ..  .. :Redface: 
     ,  ....
-, .   .      .  . ....,  , !
      ,     .... :Wink: 
  ,  !  !    .... .

----------


## shrilanka

> ....





> YUM  
> .....- !


  :Wink: 

  , -      :Big Grin:

----------

,   ,
   -  ,
   ,
* .*
     .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ,,,...   ,      "  "


....    , ....  ......""   "",   ,      .... 
     "",    ...  :Wow:   ...  ""   ,    "" .......  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,     ....


 ,  ,    ,  .... " , !" () :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ,    ,  ....


  !     -? :Big Grin: 
, ,         -    1,2,3   4 ! :yes:   :Love:

----------

> , ...


   ?



> ...  ""


    " "?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,         -    1,2,3   4 !


       ?  :Wow: 
*     ,        *

----------


## shrilanka

..   ..    ..
  ...    ,    ..

----------


## Irusya

> ?


        ,       .    ,   ,  ,    ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

:EEK!:  ,  .... :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

,  ,   !   :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ...    ,   ,  ,    ,


,      
    ..
 :   
      !
   ,   
  .
"" , ""   
  ?   !

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ....


   ? :Smilie:      2 - ))))))

----------


## shrilanka

:Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> 


 ,    ...
   ..
  ,  
      !!!!

  ,   
 ,   .

  ,   - :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  
>       !!!!


  ,  ""                ....        -  , ! MaraSt  ""     :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> -


  -         :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ,  ""                ....        -  , ! MaraSt  ""


   ?      ,     :Frown: 
    ,  ...

----------


## Glissando

> ?      ,    
>     ,  ...


,  , ...  ... ,     ,  ...... ..."    ,      "...  :Wow: 
ps: ,     .         ,     " "...

----------

,    !
     !
  ,   ,
 -  ! :Wow: 




 ,Glissando!! :Smilie:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,Glissando!!


 ...     , !  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ,    !
>      !
>   ,   ,
>  -  !
> :


 7. 5 "     ."
  -  ....
...,   ....
 ...
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


 :Wow: !     !
,   -  ,  ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaraSt

> "...


    ?! :OnFire:  , ,   .  , , :  ,  ,      ,  ,    ,      ! :Redface:

----------


## Glissando

> , , :  ,  ,      ,


 ...    !!!!   -   ? :Wow:     ...    !     !  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## MaraSt

> ...    !!!!   -   ?    ...    !     !


! , !       ! :Stick Out Tongue:    ( )-    .
       -       . :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?!   !!! !!! -...  -... ???


     ?  :Confused:

----------


## MaraSt

> ?


  -   ,  .
   ,    - ... :Wow: 
 ?!

----------


## shrilanka

> -   ,  .
>    ,    - ...
>  ?!


..      , -  :yes: 
   ,     .

----------


## MaraSt

> ..      , - 
>    ,     .


   : -  ... :yes:  ! !   !    - . :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> : -  ... ! !   !    - .


*   -          :yes:  *

----------

> *   -          *


      ,  http://video.mail.ru/mail/yum54/2/3.html    .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  http://video.mail.ru/mail/yum54/2/3.html    .


   ,    ,     :Wink: 
,        . 
?     :Big Grin:

----------

> ?      ,    ...


 
  ,  

   .. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Love:

----------


## shrilanka

> ..


  :Wink: 

  ,     :Love:

----------


## shrilanka

:Stick Out Tongue: 
   -,   ,      .     -   -    :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> *   -          *


...  , -,    "     "... 
,     ,    ,   -...    ...  :Hmm:  "        ..." - ...  :yes:  ...   ... :yes:

----------


## YUM

...   .  .... :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...   .  ....


 ,    :Stick Out Tongue: 
 :Love:

----------


## Glissando

> ,





> -   
>    -!
> () .  .


-....   ...  :Wow:

----------

.. :EEK!:        "" ??? :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:   -  ..     " "   ,        :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> " "   ,


  ,     .... ..    :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

. -,     ""....   ,   ! 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/lif...00/7855506.stm
      ",!"  :yes: 
ps:  ,     ""?

----------


## shrilanka

> . -,     ""
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/lif...00/7855506.stm
>       ",!"


       ,          :yes:

----------


## YUM

> -,   ,      .


-! :Stick Out Tongue:           .      **
  - ?



> -   -


,  .   .    .
 .  ...   :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  .   .    .
>  .  ...


   ...     ,      :yes: 
      ,          .              :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ...     ,     
>       ,          .


 :  ""? : "", ""
, "- "..  " - "...
  ,   .      ...
 ,   -     .   ,   , ,  ?

----------


## Glissando

> ,   -   ** .   ,   ,


 ... ... ** -    ???  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## shrilanka

..   .
       -   , ,    
   .. ...       "  " ( ,   )  ,     ...      ,           .

----------


## Glissando

> "  " ( ,   ) .


   ?  "  " -  !  :Wow: 



> ,


        ...   ...    ...  ... :yes: 
 !
      ...          ...  :Hmm:

----------

:Wow:      ,  ....   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ....


?  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?  "  " -  ! 
> 
>         ...   ...    ...  ...
>  !
>       ...          ...


..     ?   ,     :Cool:

----------


## Glissando

> ..     ?   ,


  ?



> ,   
>  , 
>  , 
> ,  (   ! (.))
>  ,  
>  ,  
>  ,  -!


 ...       ...
       ,    -   ...
 :" !           ".    ".        ,       70--80- .
  -...   ...      :yes:

----------

, ---, -.  ?   13    ,  ,  .  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ... ... ** -    ???


,      .  ..    !
  . --... . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ..     ?   ,


!     :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> ?
> 
> ...       ,       70--80- .
>   -...   ...


! , ,    ?  .... :Wink:      .  .

----------


## Glissando

> , ---, -.  ?   13    ,  ,  .


 ....    :
1. ,    "-"   13.02.2009     ;
2.       - ( , ,   ). ,      -  (3-4     );
3.,       ,      .    -    ;
4.      -.  ; 
4.   ,         .
 .  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ! , ,    ?  ....     .  .


  ,   70- - 80- ,    .   ....    ,    ..    ...   ... ... ... ... /!  :Wow:

----------

!   .   .
   , ...
      .  :yes: 
: , , .
      .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
     .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

,
   ,
,   , - 
  ,
 ,
  ,
   !




 , , !

----------

> ?


   "" :

----------


## Glissando

> .


1.           ()
2.     (  ) ()
3.    ()
4.     ,      -   (  )
 ,    :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> "" :


   ??? , -... :yes:

----------

> -


  :Phone call: 



> 





> .


   ,..     :yes:

----------

> ....    :
> 1. ,    "-"   13.02.2009     ;
> 2.       - ( , ,   ). ,      -  (3-4     );
> 3.,       ,      .    -    ;
> 4.      -.  ; 
> 4.   ,         .
>  .


,,  .    ?

----------


## Glissando

> ,,  .    ?


 ...    ?
   !  :yes:

----------

> ...    ?
>    !


..,    ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,   -     .


  :Ass: ?         ?

----------

> 1.           ()
> 2.     (  ) ()
> 3.    ()
> 4.     ,      -  (  )


    ???  :Wow:  ,  !  !!!  :Wow: 
     ?   ?

----------

> ???  ,  !  !!! 
>      ?   ?


       ,            :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> ?   ?


  -  ....   -      .      -   .     ...    50 ,, ...
http://www.admin.orenburg.ru/images/foto_21.jpg

----------


## Glissando

> ,


...   ,     ...  :yes:

----------

,..  ,     :yes:       ,   ??? :Speaking:

----------


## shrilanka

> .


    ..        :Wink: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ..


   ? 
       ,   ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ? 
>        ,   ...


       ,        :Stick Out Tongue:  ,

----------


## Glissando

> ,        ,


...      **** - **  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ,        ,


 ,      . ,        .     - .



> ...       -


  ?  ""    ?
-       ...
,  ,  ,       ....

----------


## shrilanka

> ,      . ,        .     - .


   -   :yes: 




> ?  ""    ?
> -       ...


  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> ,  ,  ,


      ?  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> ?  ""    ?
> -       ...


 ! !    !   ,   !   ,-,  ,      !  :War:

----------


## shrilanka

,        :Cool: 
 ,           ,      -.        :Wow:          -?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> ,           ,      -.


   ,  , !  ** !
       ! ,   - ...  :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  , !  ** !
>        ! ,   - ...


,..    :Wink:       -        :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ,..         -


 ... ...  :Frown:   ... ... ...    !   -      !  :Wow: :   ...             ! :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ... ... ...    !


  :Wow:         -   :Wink:

----------


## YUM

! :EEK!:

----------


## shrilanka

> !


  :EEK!: 
   ,     :Big Grin:

----------

:Wow:

----------

> ...             !


,  ,         .   ,       .  :Wink: 
 :Cool: 
  ,
    ,
    ,
   .

  ,
   ,
   ,
   .
_(  -)_

----------


## YUM

> ,  ,         .   ,       . 
> 
>   ,
>     ,
>     ,
>    .
> 
>   ,
>    ,
> ...


 -?     .  !
     ....

----------


## Glissando

> ,
>    ,
>    ,
>    .


 






 :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> -?     .  !
>      ....


-.   .     ...    ,     ....      ...  ...     , , ... :yes:  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> -.   .     ...    ,     ....      ...  ...     , , ...


-..      ,    ..   ...  " ", ""   - ...     ... : "   "(c)   ...  .

----------


## Glissando

> ..   ....


...         ...  ...    ...  ...     ...       ... " ...",  :Wow: 
      ....    -    ,...  ...     ...   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,
>     ,
>     ,


,   

 ...    ...
  !

----------


## YUM

> ,   
> 
>  ...    ...
>   !


 3
...
  ... :Wink:

----------

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  ..  ,    !!   ,      YUMa!!!!! :Demonstration:       !!(,-      ...) :War:

----------

> 


,          .     ,    .
       :    ,  . -   .  :Wow:

----------

> ...


 :No-no:       .

----------

> ...


,             - ?
       ?

----------

> (,-      ...


?

----------


## Glissando

> ?


. .   -  .   -      .   -   ,    ,     .... ..    . ! !  ... ...  ... :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 
ps:     ,           ....      :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> ,          .     ,    .
>        :    ,  . -   .


...   ...     ...     ...
   ...     - ....    ,     ,   ,   ... :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> .


 ... ...        -     ,   -  ...
 :yes:

----------

> ,     ,   ,


      ?  :EEK!:  


> ! !  ... ...  ...


      -  !!  :Wow:

----------

> 


    ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
     .   ,       -  -    .  ,      .     ,       .     ,    .   :Big Grin:

----------

> ... ..


    ,  ? :Gentelmen:

----------


## YUM

> ,  ?


...      ?
 :Wow:

----------

> ...      ?


    15 -,    :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ? 
>      .   ,       -  -    .  ,      .     ,       .     ,    .


-  .        ( )    .  ,      1970-80-        .       *   .  :yes: 
*"" -    .

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ?


    ?  :yes:      .   ....

----------


## shrilanka

> ?      .   ....


 ,                  :yes:

----------

> 


  ,    ???  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

...  " "

----------


## YUM

> ...  " "


 
   .
  ,  
,   "" .


  :
 -   
  -  .

  ,   

,   
   :

- -... , 
- ,   !
-  , , .. 
     .


    ...
 ,     ?
 , ,  !

----------


## shrilanka

.. 
  ?    ,     ..   :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   
> 
> ,   
>    :
> 
> - -... , 
> - ,   !
> -  , , .. 
>      .


  ,  ...
    ...
    ..
   ...

 ,  - :  :Wow: 
  , , ! 
-  -   **  
**???  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka



----------

?
  ..
   ,
 :Wink: 
 :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ?
>   ..
>    ,


,  ...    :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> 


,    ? 
(      )  !!! :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ? 
> (      )  !!!


..      ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ..      ,


     " ":
1. 
2. 
3. 
4.  - 
5.   ,     (-  -)

----------


## shrilanka

6.  
7.  ...

----------


## YUM

> 6.  
> 7.  ...


8.  
9. 
10.

----------


## shrilanka

?   :Wow: 

11.

----------


## YUM

> ?  
> 
> 11.


,    8-10.   ?
 8           ...

----------


## Glissando

,     :yes: ...  ...  ,   ,    ,     ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ...  ...  ,   ,    ,     ...


  :Wink:     - ,   -  ,       ?  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    8-10.   ?
>  8           ...


  8  10,   9      ?  :Cool:

----------

> 


  ,      .  :Wink:  
  ,  .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ,      .  
>   ,  .


 (   )

----------


## shrilanka

:yes:

----------

> ,    ...  ...  ,   ,    ,     ...


  ??  :EEK!:     ???    ??   -..   :Wow:    !!  !!  :Wow:   ,  !  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> 8  10,   9      ?


 .    ,   .  ,   !
    .      ,       . -,    , .
 :Wink:

----------

> -,    , .


     .  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> .


! 
                 .
 -  !  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:

----------


## Irusya

> .


 ,   :Big Grin: 
, -         )))) - :Smilie:      ,,    :Big Grin:   ,  ,  ! :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

:EEK!:  ! 
"    
   .. , .." ()  :yes: 
ps: -.... -    ....     ... :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ! 
> "    
>    .. , .." ()


"     "() ))))))



> -.... -    ....     ..


   ? :Big Grin:

----------

> ?


  .  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> ?


... ?   - " " ?  ,  ,   , - ?  :Wow: 
  !  :yes: 
 ...   ... ...      ... ,     ...... :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ...   ... ...      ... ,     ......


.  ?"     "() )))))
 ,  ? ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> .  ?"


...    !!!!    !!! :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
    -  (  )!   , ,  ,     .... 
   ....  



> "()


   -  ,  .... :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ...    !!!!


 :Wow: 



> !!!


8  .     -     -       ?! :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

:EEK!:  :Confused:

----------

5995, .
,   ,    ,   , - . ,  , ,      ,     .    -   .
  ,     , -  .          (, ),   , ,   ,     (  ).
    ?

----------


## Glissando

> 5995, .
> ,   ,    ,   , - .     ?


! ...      13- ?    ?     -  18 ,     ?
   ,  - !  :Super:  :Super: 
PS:         ,   ,-,  ...   .... :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------

*Glissando*,   :Smilie:    ,     ,      ,     .  :Wink:

----------

> 5995, .
> 
>     ?


  :Big Grin: ,  - -.... :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,     ,     ,      ,     .


.              - 8- .  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  - -....


     ...  ...   ,    ...  :Wow:   ,  ....     ...  :Wow:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> 8  .     -


... -   ... :yes:  
 ...   ...
   ,    ....    , ...  :yes:

----------

> .              - 8- .


      - ,.  ? :Big Grin:

----------

... ...  -25,    ...
 ,  

,    
,    ?


  ,  





,   .  :Frown:

----------

_  -       ,   2 . ,       ,    ,          .   ,          -   ,       .    ,          -     ._
       ,    .



> ...


_    ,
    - :
" ,  !"
     !_
_._ 
   -  .

----------


## shrilanka

31        :Big Grin:  ( - ),        2       :yes: 
   ,        :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ... ...  -25,    ...
> ..     
> 
> 
> ,   .


 , , :   ,   
,    ,     .
  ,    .
     ,  ""   ! :Big Grin: 
 ,   ,    , -!
"  " ,       -, !
!  ,   ,    .
  ,  - .      .
,  , ""    .
  " -",  ""  .
  , ,    
   : ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


      ,             :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> _  ,          -   ,       .    ,          -     ._


 ,    .
1.    ;
2.    () ;
3.         ,         .
.      - .  :yes: 
ps:    ,  ,     ...    ...   :yes:

----------

> .


 ,     .... ---. :Big Grin:  :Love:

----------


## Glissando

> ,     .... *-*--.


!!! !  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

( ),
   "" 
 :yes: 
     ... :Frown: 
    "",
 ""  
   ""
(    "")

,  ,
   , 
  ...
 .  ,
  !
 "": " "!
,       ! :Cool:

----------


## Glissando

> ,     ...


...      -   .  .  :yes:  ()

----------


## Glissando

> !!!   ???


     -   ,  ? 



> ,  ,
>    ,
>   ...


...    ....
  -  ?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> -  ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> 


. ,       -...



> "",
>  ""  
>    ""


    ....  ...  " " ...  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 
ps:     ...  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> !!!   ???

----------


## YUM

> . ,       -...
> 
>     ....  ...  " " ... 
> ps:     ...


  !  ""     ""  .  20  .  ""   ..   
 .    .     .     .
, , "".    ,   "",  , .  :Wink:    ""  ...- .   ,    !     "" ,    ...   "" !  ( :Wow: )

----------


## Glissando

> ""  ...- .   ,    !


......  ,,  ...   ,      :Wow: 
    (,  -  ?)...  ... " -  - "... :Wow: 
,    ? ,      "" ? 
 :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ......  ,,  ...   ,     
>     (,  -  ?)...  ... " -  - "...
> ,    ? ,      "" ?


(    ,    ) !!!
 " - "  " .. " 
      , -! 
...  .. ,   .       .     .            ... :EEK!:

----------


## Irusya

> 


... ""  ,  )))))))))
  ,  ))))))

----------


## YUM

> ... ""  ,  )))))))))
>   ,  ))))))


-! - ...! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

:EEK!:  " ..."......... .   .   ""... :yes: 



> .            ...


,  ... ...  ...   :EEK!:   :yes:

----------

> ???


     !!!  :Wow:

----------

> ?  ,    ?  ?...


 .    .  :Wow:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> ???


.. ....         ....    ....    !!!

----------


## Glissando

> ?  ,    ?  ?...


 .  . .  .

----------


## YUM

> !!!


   !  ,   - .      ...            -  . ,     .   ....      -     "" ?    ?     ...
:     !    ,   - ! ! :Glasses:

----------


## shrilanka

""    -    :yes:

----------

,  ..    , ..  :Wow:   :yes:   :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

** ,      ,         :Wink: 

        ,    -    :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ** ,      ,        
> 
>         ,    -


  !  ()      ...   ? 
(:     . ......? )

----------

> :     !    ,    - ! !


     .          .    ,   .
  ,   ,  -  ,    .     .
ps:           ,   .

----------


## shrilanka

.   **,        -*YUM*,    :Big Grin:

----------

> -


  :yes:      ....     :Wow:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

> ....


  :Wink: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> 


...?  :EEK!: 
1.:     
2.:         ()  
3.: ,      :    .. ?
4. -  ,         .   ...

----------


## shrilanka

> 4. -  ,        .   ...


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


    .   :Wow: 
   ""   :

     ,
    - .
 "" ,
    .

 ,     .
  ,    .
  ,   ,
  .

----------


## shrilanka

:yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ps:           ,   .


.   ,                  237   .  ,            ( . .  161),   -5  "",      .       ,        50  ,      ,       120 .                    ....  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> 


...   ,  -,    ...  ......  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> shrilanka  
> 
> 
> YUM ...?


,  ?     "  ".    "  ".... -...
,  ,-    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ,-    ?


  - ,     :Wow: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> - ,


     ?  :EEK!:      ,   ...!  . - 136 .   ! !!!!   !   ...  ! :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> )


?

----------

> ,
>    ...
>   ,  
>  ,   
>  ...   
> ,  ...


 . .  :Embarrassment:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
.    .

----------


## YUM

> . .


   - !

----------

> - !


      !!!!
     .

----------


## Glissando

> ...  ...
>   ... " "
> ,    ?
>   ... !


 
    -     
,  ,   
 .   .   

 ,    


    ,   

,     !
  ?    ?
   ,      
...         
 :yes:

----------

!  :yes:   -  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   
> 
> 
>  ?..  ,  
> 
>   ,    
> 
>  ,


       :
    ..
   , ,
  !
 ?  !  :yes:

----------

**
     ,
    .
  ,   ,
     .

----------


## Glissando

> 


     ...
   ,   ...
     ...
.  . ......  :yes:

----------

> 


..?

----------

> .


  " ",     :     ,   ,,

----------

> .   **,        -*YUM*,


 ,   : ,,,,,,? :Redface:

----------

> " ",     :     ,   ,,


 .  :No-no:     " ".      . "". . . 
     " ",       ,     .

----------


## shrilanka

> ?!


  ,     ,      ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...    ????


  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ...    ????


 - !
  -!!! !
 ,  -! :Wink: 
        .
,   "....."
   ,    - !
 ""   ,    !
     ,   ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


?   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

,    -       ?  ?  ?   :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ?


? ()  ? ().? ?
    ,  .  "  " -        .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,     ,     



> 


,    -  :Confused:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,     ,     
> ,    -


 - ,      !
    , -?
      -,    . .
(,   ,  ?  ?   ....)

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,   -... .... -   :yes: 
  ()  -      :Cool:         .
     -    -   ..   :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> ,


     ...
" -  ', , "!
 ,  , 
-     
 , , 

 ,   
  ,-   
    - 
, ,  !
 :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> !   !


  :yes:

----------

,           ,

----------

""  . , , , ,  -   .    .
     .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## shrilanka

, .

----------


## YUM

> ""  . , , , ,  -   .    .
>      .


  ,  . , , !
    ...  - !
   .     
     .
 ,  .    .
, ,    ,   ,   !
-!  , ,   ! ( -  !)
    ,   ...   ! :Wow: 
    ...


    ... :Wink:

----------

> ...
> 
> 
>     ...


!!!  :Super:   :Super:   :Super:  !

----------


## Glissando

> ...
> 
> 
>     ...


, ,  !
     !
   - 
  " "!  :Wow:

----------

-
   ,
 -   !   :yes:   :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> , ,  !
>      !
>    - 
>   " "!


 
  ""  .
   , ...
 ?  -- ...
(      :Stick Out Tongue: )
  - ...-...!
    FAQ'
 ,   ,   ...! 
" "...   - ""
,      ! :Wow: 
, , ... 
  "Botas"   . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ?  -- ...
> (     )
>   - ...-...!


...       ... ,,    , ... !  :yes: 



> FAQ'
>  ,   ,   ...!


   :
-"!       58- ?"
-"???"
-"58-..."
-"    -???"  :yes: 



> "...   - ""
> ,      !
> , , ... 
>   "Botas"   .


", ,!" () "12 "  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> 


 ...  ...  -  ... :yes:  ... :yes:

----------

,        (        ),       :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ,        (        ),


.         .
     :  +20-30    .  ""  10-15  .
  .              . "" -     .
 
 :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ...       ... ,,    , ... ! 
> 
>    :
> -"!       58- ?"
> -"???"
> -"58-..."
> -"    -???" 
> 
> ", ,!" () "12 "


, ,  () "12 " :Wow:

----------

""   !   :Wow:

----------

> .         .
>      :  +20-30    .  ""  10-15  .
>   .              . "" -     .


 , !   -, .

----------


## shrilanka

?      ?   :Wow:      ,     ,      ..     :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?      ?       ,     ,      ..


     ! :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ""   !


  " ", ! 
 ,  ...      .         !    -   ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> " ", ! 
>  ,  ...      .         !    -   ...


    :   - ?

----------


## YUM

> :   - ?


,  . -       .      .    ,  ,      . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !


    ""      :yes:   :Wow:

----------

> ,  . -       .      .    ,  ,      .


     ?
    -   ? ,        ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


 



> -   ?


  -    :yes:           -      :Stick Out Tongue: 





> ,        ?


  :Redface:

----------

> -             -


,  ?    ?

----------


## shrilanka

** ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ** ,


?  , .

----------

?  :Wow:      -            :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> -


        ..... *  *

----------


## YUM

> ""


, !     .    ,     ...

!   !!!       "" ,   - ...      !!!
,  !   ,     .(   ...)

----------

> !!!


     ?   :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ?


  ,   .. , , ... .   - .
       ,  ,  ..., .        .
     ,      ,      ...
(     ...)

----------

> (     ...)


   ,   ..   :Stick Out Tongue:  


> ,   .. , , ... .   - .


   !       :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ""


......      - ...,,    :Wow:  :yes:

----------

> - ...,,


     !!!!  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> !!!!


...  - ,     - , ...  ... - ...
.....  ...  ...   !  :Wow:

----------

[QUOTE=YUM;51975258]
!   !!!       "" ,   - ...      !!!
/QUOTE]
   ,!    - ?
  -   ("" ,      ,    )

----------


## shrilanka

** ,      ,                :yes: 
:         :Wink:

----------

> 


 ,!       :Wink:     - ,      ( ?  :Wow: )

----------


## shrilanka

> ,      ( ? )


      ?  :Wow:

----------

> ?


  :EEK!:  :EEK!:   ..      :Hmm:

----------


## YUM

> ,!          - ,      ( ? )


 :Redface:       ...
(       - ...  ,      ):
   ,    ,
,    ....
   ,  -  .
    :
㸸...
(   ,      ,       "")

   ...


Else If ...

     "" 
""   
 !  ! ! ( , -   :Wow: )


  Window'c 


? Window ...

----------

..   ,
  ,
++,  -
    !..
 :Embarrassment:

----------

!        -     !  :yes:    ?  ?   ? ,  ?? !! :Demonstration:

----------

> ( ?


     " "  , ,    



> !


,,    ,

----------


## YUM

> ...
> ,,    ,


 , -         . :Wow:      ,   ,    ..- ... :Stick Out Tongue: 
-    :Wow:  :Wow: 
       .

----------

> -


 ,,   ,:    ,    .  - :     / ?    ,    .

----------


## YUM

> ,,   ,:    ,    .  - :     / ?    ,    .


   - !  :Wow:

----------

> - !


,    /    -.

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ,    /    -.


!

----------


## YUM

:
    ""  "  " ShriLanka    ,            :
",    . !"
      ShriLanka    .     " ".
      ShriLanka                .
: -----    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ShriLanka                .
> : -----


-...   ,   ""   "    "  :Speaking:

----------


## shrilanka

> :
>     ""  "  " ShriLanka    ,            :
> ",    . !"
>       ShriLanka    .     " ".


    ,     ,            :Wow: 
 ,,    ,   .      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ",    . !"


  :Big Grin: ?

----------

> -...   ,


  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


         ???  :Wow: 
 "     ?"       "     ?"              :Big Grin:

----------

> ??? 
>  "     ?"       "     ?"


  ,  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ?


  :Wink:   :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ,  ?


 ,  ... - ! . !   ! (,     .)
      .  (    -!)
    .    ...
( :  !       !)

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ?





> 


   .  .   .    .    - ...  :EEK!:

----------

> .  .   .    .    - ...


, ,     (  ) :Big Grin:

----------

> "     ?"


    "  -?"  "   , ?",  "    " :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ...
>   !   !


 27- ,   ,       ( -  :Stick Out Tongue: ). .   ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 27- ,   ,       ( - ). .   ,


       ?    , :Big Grin:  :Glasses:   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> YUM  ?


    ...   :yes:

----------

> YUM  ?


 ,

----------

> YUM ,   ?.


׸    ?

----------

> 27- ,   ,


   ..   !   :Stick Out Tongue:  ,  ..  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ?
>   -?


    ...
  , ,   
  ... ... !
, , !
 ... , ...
    ...
      ...
  ... , ,-   !
 , , "   "...
  ,  ,    !!!!
   ... -...
  ...  ,, ...
    ...
  ?   
     ? 
,    ,  ?
 - !   - !
  ...   ... ...
... ...  ,  ...
!!!! !!!!!!!!! ...........  :EEK!: 
......... .............  :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

*Glissando*,    :yes: 

(     :Wink:  )

----------


## YUM

> ...
>   , ,   
>   ... ... !
> , , !
>  ... , ...
>     ...
>       ...
>   ... , ,-   !
>  , , "   "...
> ...


,  !  :yes:

----------

[te](   [/quote]
,

----------


## Octopus

-  ,    ?   :Big Grin:

----------

> -  ,    ?


 , ,     .




> !  !!!

----------


## Glissando

> !  !!!


 !  :yes: 
...          ...     ...     , ... (!!!)   ...
     ,       ...
   -   .....   ....
 ...  - ... .... ,... - ...  ...   ....  .     ,      !
   -  ....
   -  ...   ,   ,      ...
  , !!!
       !  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------

,
   .
 ,  ,
  .  
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,
>    .
>  ,  ,
>   .


,

----------

:: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
      ,   
  , ,   ..  .. :Love:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## YUM

,   "  ". :Big Grin: 
-  ,  ---
     -- ...

  ,   
   ,  .

   ,
 ...   .

.    ,
 .   .

 , , 
  ...     ,
 ...   .
 :Wow:

----------

> ,   "  ".
> -  ,  ---
>      -- ...
> 
>   ,   
>    ,  .
> 
>    ,
>  ...   .
> ...


 -    -

----------


## YUM

> -    -


 !  .
  ,    
    .
 :Wink:

----------


## Octopus

, ...       :Smilie:

----------

> , ...


    " ", ,

----------


## Octopus

.          .

----------

> .          .


  , ,    ,       :Big Grin: 
, -   ?

----------


## Octopus

--,       ?

----------

> --,       ?


    :

----------


## Octopus

> :


        ?

----------

> ?

----------


## Glissando

> ,   "  ".
> -  ,  ---
>      -- ...


 ,  ,
    ..
    ...  :Wow: 
    ... :yes:

----------


## Octopus

> 


    ,

----------

> ,  ,
>     ..
>     ... 
>     ...


  ,,,  :Frown:

----------

> ,


,    ,-   ,

----------


## Octopus

> ,    ,-   ,


        !         ... :Wow:

----------

> !         ...


    ?   , -    :Big Grin:

----------


## Octopus

,  - .  50. ...  ,     ,   ,      -11  -4-,    ...

----------

> ,  - .  50. ...  ,     ,   ,      -11  -4-,    ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Octopus

> 


    ,             .      ...

----------

:Wow:   :Wow: 


> ...


     ""     :Wink:   :yes:

----------


## Octopus

> ""

----------

> ,             .      ...


       ?

----------


## Octopus

> ?


  -    !    -   .       "   "!!!

----------

> -    !    -   .       "   "!!!


     ?

----------


## Octopus

261-94-94  261-97-41    .     -     .

----------

> 261-94-94  261-97-41    .     -     .


    :       261

----------


## Octopus

,      :Smilie:

----------

> ,


,  ,   .,,      ?    ,?

----------


## Octopus

> ,  ,   .,,      ?    ,?


  ,    .    ...
  -  ,    ,  .   ,        :Smilie:

----------

> ,


   "   "

----------


## Octopus

-:         :Big Grin:

----------

> -:

----------


## Octopus

> 


 ,     ,    .    -

----------

> ,     ,    .    -


  ,       ?

----------

Octopus
,  ,    ?    ?   .  .   ,   . 
        .   ,     ,     . :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Octopus

> ,       ?


  ,   ?




> .


,    ,   .           :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


    " ",,--

----------

> ,   ?
> 
> 
> ,    ,   .


    ?

----------


## Octopus

-     :yes:      ,     .

----------

?    ?    .... ...  :yes:  :Redface:

----------

> -


  , . -

----------

> ?    ?    .... ...


 . ,?

----------

-  ? .  .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Octopus

> ?    ?    .... ...


, ,    .      1.   ,  , , , .   5   :Smilie:        .

----------

> -  ? .  .


         "-" :yes:

----------

1 ...  ...  ,   ,    18   ...   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Octopus

> "-"


 ,     ,       :Wink:

----------

> "-"


   ... :Love:

----------

> , ,    .      1.   ,  , , , .   5         .


   :  .,, : ,    !

----------

> ,     ,


-,!   !    ,   ,.

----------


## Octopus

> :  .,, : ,    !


,  !!!  :yes:

----------

,    


 ...     Octopus  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Octopus

,         :Big Grin:

----------

> ,  !!!


 ,     ,      ??  :Wow:

----------


## Octopus

> ...     Octopus  ?


,   ,  !  ,     .

----------


## Octopus

> ,     ,      ??


   -   ,     :Wink:

----------

...  ?   ?...     ...          .  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   ?

----------


## Octopus

> ...  ?   ?...     ...          .    ?


       .    ?    ,       !      .

----------

,    ... .. ......  :Frown:

----------


## Octopus

> ,    ... .. ......


 ,   :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

**, *Octopus*,  -     :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...  ?   ?...     ...          .    ?


 -  ?         -.        ?  :Wow:

----------


## Octopus

> -  ?         -.        ?


   ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


..        :Wow:

----------


## Octopus

> ..


     ...

----------


## YUM

> **, *Octopus*,  -


. . .
  !      ?      ...

----------


## shrilanka

> . . .
>   !      ?      ...


,       :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,


     ...   . :Wow:

----------


## Octopus

,   ,     :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

*Octopus*,    ..           :Wink:

----------


## Octopus

> *Octopus*,    ..


   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


    "  "?  :Redface:

----------


## Octopus

> "  "?


    -     ,   ,   .     -     :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> -


 ?  :Wow:

----------


## Octopus

:Wink:

----------

> 


 ,     ??  :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> -     ,   ,   .     -


(,    )      ?    ?  
 ,   ,     
 :Stick Out Tongue:  
   ? 
  !    
  ...      ...

----------

> ...  ?   ?...     ...          .    ?


 ,  ?   ?  ?

----------

> 


,  . ,,    ,   :Embarrassment:

----------

> . . .


,  ,             ( ,   )

----------

> ,   ,


,  , !  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ,  , !


,   !
, !  . ....
   .. :Wink:

----------

> ,   !
> , !  . ....
>    ..


?       :Big Grin:

----------


## Octopus

> ,     ??


,     .     -         .




> (,    )      ?    ?


, ,  ,  ,   ...




> ,  . ,,    ,


 .

----------


## Glissando

> , !  . ....
>    ..


  :War:  :War:  :War: 
,    !!!     - ,    -   !!!! :Confused: 
   ? ,   ,,    ???? ,   ,   ...!  :Razz: 
   , ... ...
     ...       ,    -    ,   , ,   !!!      ... 
  , ,   ,...  ... -...     ...   ....  :  ,     ..  ,,    ...  ... .....  :Frown: 
       -        ,       (  ,   ,   ...) ...  , ...   ....
   ....   ,   ....
. .  :Razz:

----------

-,     ?  :Wink: 
(  -,   *Glissando*   )

----------


## Glissando

> -,     ? 
> (  -,   *Glissando*   )


  -????   - ???
    ,  ,  -  !!!
 .... :Wow: 
    - ...
,,  , ???   , -    ...   ...  ???
 ...  - ,...   -  ....  ...   ...   ""   ...!  ,  -... ... :Frown:

----------


## Octopus

,

----------

> ,       (  ,   ,   ...)


  .   , ,    , .    ,    .   ,   ,     . : ,    ,    .
       ,     ,   ,   .         .
 :Wink:

----------

> ,,  , ???


  :Wow:    ?       ,   ,  ?



> ...  - ,...   -  ....  ...   ...   ""   ...!  ,  -... ...


 :be-be-be:       ,   ,            :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ,


... ...   ....   ...   ...  (    ...),     ...    -    ????
     ... ,?... , ...    ....
    ....    "  "... ...
  ?  ???? !!!!  :Wow:

----------

> ?  ???? !!!!


 !   :Frown:   !   :Frown:   !   :Frown: 

 -    ?

----------


## Glissando

> !    !    !  
> 
>  -    ?


  ....  ...




> -    
>   :
> ,   ""?
>   ?
> 
> , , -  -
>  -  
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## shrilanka

> -    ?


  :Redface:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,  ,  -  !!!
> ...
>     - ...


 .... :Redface:

----------

> :  ,     ..  ,,    ...


     !!! :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  


> 


  , - "..   .." ()   :Wow:

----------

> ,





> 





> ..


   ,      .  :Big Grin:   ,  .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
      .    :Embarrassment:   :Frown:

----------


## vladislavin

> ,      .   ,  . 
>       .


    ...     :Smilie: ))

----------

> ,      .





> ,  .


   ?



> .


  ,   - 3   ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,      .   ,  . 
>       .


     ,     ..   :Wow: 
   ,    ?        :Frown:

----------

> 


     , ?
   ,

----------


## shrilanka

> , ?
>    ,


   ...        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ...


(        )
 ?    ?
  ? ,      -?
    ?  ?
, 
  ...      
(       ...)
-...    ?
.. ! ...
  !   !!!!!

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,      - .    -   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

?  ?
, 
  ...      
(       ...)
-...    ?
.. ! ...
  !   !!!!!

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,      - .    -


  ?

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,  ?  :EEK!: 
-!  01!!!

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


    ..      .  ? 
   ,  -     ,        -    .
           ,      (           )  :Wink:

----------

> ? ,      -?


         (     ??  :Smilie:  )  :Wow:       ?   :Embarrassment:        ..   :Embarrassment:

----------

- 
  .
    ,
     .
  ?
  !
 ,   .
     -
    .
     ,
   - ..

 :yes:

----------


## YUM

-,       ?
-   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> (        )
>  ?    ?





> ...      
> (       ...)





> -,       ?
> -


     ..   ,   ,       !!!  :Abuse:          ,       :Razz:

----------


## YUM

> ..   ,   ,       !!!          ,


     ?   ,   ...  ,   ....    ,    ...

----------

,       .  :Wink: 

* .*
*_  ,_ *

 -  ,   .
   ,     .
     ,
      .

:
I wont you seeks
I wont you body
I wont today,
And straight away.

 -    ,
 -    .
      ,
   , , .

.

     ,
  ,    .
     ,
    ,  ,  ,  !

.

----------

> 


  ?  ?

----------

> ?  ?


.

----------

> .


     ,

----------


## Glissando

> .  ? 
>    ,  -     ,        -    .
>            ,      (           )


 :EEK!: 
   -       -     - ????     , ,     -  !   !   - , , , ,-  -  -  ????     ,    !
  , , ,   .   -! !  !  !
       ...   ...   ,...   - ...    ...
!!!  !!!!
 ....  -...    ...     ...   ,      ,  ...  ...  -   ....  :yes:

----------


## Octopus

...

----------


## Glissando

> ...


  .   .   .    (),  (),  (),  ()... 
 ,    



> ,  ,     ...


    ...
  ....     ...  ...  :yes:

----------

> -       -     - ????     , ,     -  !   !   - , , , ,-  -  -  ????     ,    !
>   , , ,   .   -! !  !  !
>        ...   ...   ,...   - ...    ...
> !!!  !!!!
>  ....  -...    ...     ...   ,      ,  ...  ...  -   ....


      ,   :,,.,

----------


## Glissando

> ,


 ...     ....  ,     ... ...!  :yes: 
 -   , ? , ,,?   ?  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,   :,,.,


 ... ...   -.........     ..., , ,      ... :yes:

----------

> ...     ....  ,     ... ...! 
>  -   , ? , ,,?   ?


, ,  ,   . - :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,
>   ,    .
>      ,
>     ,  ,  ,  !


 
  -  ...
   ...
  ... :Wow: : :Wow:  :Wow: 
:
I need you, I need yo, I neeeeed you...
I need you Baby -  Cool
I am sorry, but I think...so...
I am fool o-o-o...  :yes: 
ps: ,...  ...  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> , ,  ,   . -


        ....       :yes: 
 ...    ....  :yes:

----------

> ....      
>  ...    ....


         " " ,,.   -      , ,, :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> " " ,,.   -      , ,,


 ...  ...  ,  ... :yes:

----------

> ...  ...  ,  ...


-...        ,     ,?    , ,-, ,  . :yes: 
    ( ,  )

----------


## Glissando

> -...        ,     ,?    , ,-, ,  .


....  ...  .... :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

**, *Glissando*,        :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ....  ...  ....


.. ..  , ?  :Wow: 
      ,      .  :Redface:   :Wink:

----------


## YUM

,  

,   ?    ?
 .

!      
    .

  .   .
    .

    .    
  .

    ,    


  , ,     



  .

  ,    
  .

 ,  ,   
  .


    !

  :-. 
  .

,  ,    
   .

   .   
 .

    ,     
 .

,    .  .
  -  !

----------

:Super: 
  - 
 !

----------

> !!!


 .    .  -
,      !

----------


## shrilanka

> - 
>  !


  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> .    .  -
> ,      !


  ?  :Wow:       ...   ,        :yes:

----------

> 


       .   :Big Grin: 
(       ,       .)

----------

> .   
>   .


       -        :Frown:

----------

> -


   - ?

----------

,   ,

----------


## YUM

> .    .  -
> ,      !


 , ! 
     .       ,  ""        ...
     .  
 -   ,   ... :Smilie:

----------

,  .    ?

----------

... -  !!!   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------

> 


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> ,  .    ?


,  ,   .        .         :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ,   .        .


         ,     ,     :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

YUM! , !     - !  :yes: 
    -    ...      ...  -......  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ?       ...   ,


... ... , ,       " ",         ,    .....  :yes:          ......  ... :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  !  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> YUM! , !     - ! 
>     -    ...      ...  -......


       .   ,    ... :yes:

----------


## Octopus



----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,  ,    23-  . ,  ,     9-  .
  8-        :Embarrassment:

----------

,     8-      ... :Smilie:

----------


## Octopus

:Smilie:

----------


## Octopus



----------


## Octopus

*Tasik*,   :Redface:

----------


## Octopus

<*    ,     ...*>

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,  ,    23-  . ,  ,     9-  .
>   8-


       ""   -     8- .   ,   ..   .   ,   . ?   ... :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

*Tasik*,  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## shrilanka

,     !!!   , , ,            :Love:   ::   ::   :: 

 -     : 
 - ,  - ! 
     , 
    . 
    ,   , 
     , 
 ,   ... 
     - !... 


ps:   ,    ..

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*, 



 :Embarrassment:

----------


## MaraSt

> !!!     , , ,      ...     !!!  !!!


 :7:

----------


## Octopus

,    :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,


  -  ...
     .:       ,       . , ,    ...  . , ,      ...
,    ,  ,    , ,  ... .  ,   .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

!!!  :Love:  :Kiss: 
      .

----------


## shrilanka

> !!! 
>       .


  :Wink:

----------

> .


 ,  23

----------


## YUM

> ,  23


 ,  ! :Wow: 
(        ...) :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,    ,      :Wow:

----------

,   


 ,        
        . :Love:  ::  ::  ::  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Octopus

:Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,    ,


    ,

----------


## shrilanka

> 


    -  8   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> -  8


!
 ... ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ... ...


- ,  -!  :Big Grin:

----------

> ...)


   ,    -         ! :Grenade:

----------


## Glissando

> ,    -         !


   ......     "",       "",       "  " .. (  ,  )...
!     ""  ...  ,  ...      :yes: 
Ҹ!     ...... ...     -  ...    ""... ... (  "    " ... ,     ) ...   :yes:  
         ...   ()   ...         ...
... ** .....      ....  :yes: 
      ...
.   . (   ()  )  :yes:  (...,  ... " - !")

----------

> ...   ()  ...         ...


    -  ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

**, *MaraSt*, *Tasik*, *shrilanka*, ** , , ,  !   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## YUM

.    "",  !
   . - . 
  -.     .
   -     .
    . (  ),
 ,    .
   ,    ! 
( ,  ...)     ,
        :
    ,     :
 !   -    
  ...---!!!  --!
   "" .   -! :Frown: 
   :     ?
    ,  
   ""..,    !
 ,  ,    ,
        !
  ,  ,    
   :  .. ... :yes:

----------

,
   .
   ,
   .  :Wink: 



> ,         "   "...





> ...


  - ,
        ,
      ,
     .
http://blogs.klerk.ru/users/103786/post61427
  .     .

----------



----------

( )

----------

> ,      ....


 ,

----------

> ,      ....

----------

,

----------

> ,


   ?    ,   , ?

----------

> ?    ,   , ?


     .  :Wow: 
  ,     .        .

----------

> .

----------


## shrilanka

**,       ,           ?   :Wow: 
 :Big Grin:

----------

> **,       ,           ?


      - ?

----------


## shrilanka

> - ?


 -         :Redface:

----------

> -


 :  :Redface:  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> :  ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> -


  :  - !   !
 , ,      !   . 
     .  ""   ""...    ...

----------


## shrilanka

> .  ""   ""...    ...


       ?
    - ,     -   :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ?
>     - ,     -


( :Smilie:  )...     ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ( )...     ...


    .. ""  "  "  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?!


  :Redface:

----------

> 


   ?

----------


## shrilanka

** ,  ... 
.. .. ..      ( )   :Big Grin:

----------

> ** ,  ... 
> .. .. ..      ( )


,    ...   ,   :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ...   ,


  :Smilie: 
  -,      :Wink:

----------

> -,


-  ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> -  ,


       .        .    ,      .  :yes:

----------

> .        .    ,      .


     ?

----------


## shrilanka

..   **       - ...       ,       ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ..   **       - ...       ,       ,


      ?

----------


## Glissando

....     ...     .  , ,  ,  ,   .      .      .        " ..".        




> ...,  , ( 1 )
>  ...,   ( 2 )
>    . ()
>    .


 
" "
1.     

, , , 
, , , 
2.        

, ,  
, ,  
3. "" ""   ""
"" ""   ""
,   ""
,   ""

...........................................
     ...

----------

,   ,

----------


## Glissando

> ,   ,


 ...     :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> , , , 
> , , ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> , , , 
> , , ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

,    
 ,

----------


## .

...    
 ...    

       !

----------


## Glissando



----------


## .

...   
 ...   

 :Wow: 
     !


  .  .  "  ".

----------


## Glissando

> ,    
>  ,


  - 
  -

----------


## Glissando

> , , ,


   ...
  ", ..."  - ...  :Frown:

----------

> ...


  ?

----------


## Glissando

.

----------


## YUM

> ,   
> ..
> 
> 
> ...


 .  ,   .
(   ? ,   ?)
 - ,  ,  
 ,     .
,  ,  - !    ...

-,    -
   , 


    !

, ,  

   ,     - 
   ,   !
 :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> ?

----------


## YUM

> ....     ...     .  , ,  ,  ,   . ......


-  .( ) :Wink:         .
    - !   - ! 
 - 
    - ! ( )
==
   ...-     . .    .    :      ,   ,   ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ...
>   ", ..."  - ...


  7-40  :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> .


 
**

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  ?  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> .  .  "  ".


 -    
 -

----------


## Glissando

!
   !
 ,  ,  
 ,  ,

----------


## Glissando

, , -, -
, , -, -

----------


## shrilanka



----------


## Glissando

> -  .( )        .
>     - !   - ! 
>  - 
>     - ! ( )
> .


  ,, -   ?    .....      ...  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ,, -   ?    .....      ...


()   :  ,    ?  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> ?  ?


,  ,   ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> ()   :  ,    ?


  ", ?  :yes:      . ....  ....  ...     :yes: 
,*  :
      ,    ,     ... !*  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ", ?


  ,     :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> 7-40


   ?      ?  :Wow: 
           !  :yes:  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> ,


 :EEK!:     ...  :Wow:

----------

> ...


1-.        ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?      ? 
>            !


      ?        :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


  ..    () ..     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> 1-.        ?


  :Wink: 
   ,       :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

,

----------

> 


   , ,,  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

,    ""  ?
       . 
 ,   ,  ...

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,   ,    ,     :yes: 
  ..     ...       :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> ,


 :Redface:

----------

> 


? -  ?    (    )  :yes:

----------

> , ,  ,  ,   .


     .  .  : "    ".  :Wow: 

 ,
,   !
  ,
    .

  ,
  .
, ,  .
  .

  ,
  .
   ,
    .
     ,
   .

    ,
      .
    ,    .
    ,    .

,     ,
  ,      .
      ,
    ,      .

  ,    ,
   ,     .
    ,    .
   ,    .
  ,  , ,    .
  ,    ,
   ,   .




> ? -  ?


-???   - .  :War: 
      :  ,    ,     .

----------

[QUOTE=;52005584]

,    ?
,-, ,    , .
  ,      ....(    3-)

----------

,
   .
  ,
  .
     ,
    ,
    .
   .
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

[QUOTE=Tasik;52005950] !  !  ...   

     (   1-  )  :  ...       ?   :   ...    :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

[QUOTE=.;52006564]


> !  !  ...   
> 
>      (   1-  )  :  ...       ?   :   ...


,  ""   !  () :Wow:

----------


## .

> ,
>    .
>   ,
>   .
>      ,
>     ,
>     .
>    .


 
  .
    ...-
  !

----------

,   ..    (   ?? :EEK!:  ),    (  , !!)   :yes:       , ...   ???? :War:     ,    !!!               :Demonstration:          !!!  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ,   ..    (   ?? ),    (  , !!)        , ...   ????    ,    !!!                       !!!


(  ...)   ,    ,  !     .     .    =    .    .
(   )
    ! 
,   .   ,      ,       .      ? :Wink:

----------

> ?


 !!!   :Wow:   :Embarrassment:

----------

>

----------

> 


    ,,

----------


## Glissando

> ,,


   , !  :yes:      -  ... -       .... 6-7-  - ,  8-  -    ""   :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------

> , !      -  ... -       .... 6-7-  - ,  8-  -    ""


 :         :yes:

----------

-   !!!
..., ,   !

----------

> -   !!!
> ..., ,   !


...   ?

----------


## Glissando

> -   !!!
> ..., ,   !


  , ,  ""      ,  ,- ????

----------

> , ,  ""      ,  ,- ????


     ?        .
(   ,,  )  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ?        .
> (   ,,  )


... ....  " "  :Wow:  :yes:

----------

> ... ....  " "


,,  :  , 3- , , ,   ...   ... (  - ),    ?

----------

? ?  ?
 . .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ? ?  ?


?

----------

> ?


 :Super:   :Super:   :Super:

----------

> . .

----------


## Glissando

> ?


 ...    ... , .......  .. :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------

> ...    ... , ......


   :

----------


## Glissando

> 


... - ,      ......  ...  ... :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> :


 ...  ...    ... :yes:

----------

> ... - ,      ......  ...  ...


    ? ..    ?     ?

----------


## Glissando

> ?     ?


 ? ...,,   ... :yes:    ...  ...  :yes:

----------

> ? ...,,   ...   ...  ...


 ?

----------


## Glissando

> ?


 .    - .... ..., ...   ...    ...  :yes:

----------

> .    - .... ..., ...    ...


  , :   , ,    ,   ?     ?                           
1-
2-
3-

----------


## Glissando

> , :   , ,    ,   ?     ?                           
> 1-
> 2-
> 3-


. .       ....      ...  :yes: 
ps:      .

----------

> .


     :  ,  ,   ,,,                                                       :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ?!


  -  ,   ,    - , ,   ""  .      :yes: 
      .... :yes: 
  ,     , , ....  :Wow: 
        ???  :Wow:       ???  :Wow:       ??? ?  :Wow:   :Wow:  :Wow:   ,   ,   ...     ....  ,  ,      ,  ... :yes:

----------

[QUOTE=Glissando;52008222 :
      ....:
  ,     , , .... :
        ??? :      ???  :Wow:       ??? ?

          .
    ,      :yes:

----------

1     .  .
   .    .
            .

----------


## Glissando

,  ........

----------

,,  ,        :Wink:

----------

> ,,  ,


   .   :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

....    ..      :yes:

----------

> .


  ,   ? ,       :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ? ,


 -         :Smilie:

----------

> -

----------

,         .
_ .   . ,    .       :    ...,     :    ..._   :Wow:

----------

> ?


,,,    -    ,      ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ? ?  ?
> ...





> [/B]]
> ,,,    -    ,      ,


 ,     ,        . :Wink:

----------

> ,     ,        .


,   ?   ? , , ?! :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ?   ? , , ?!


  ,      :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


   ,        .

----------

> ,        .


 ,     .   ?     ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     .   ?     ?


   ,   .    ,   .       .
  -    ,  -    :Wink:

----------

> ...


,,,

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


        ..      ,          . :Redface:

----------

> ,   .    ,   .       .
>   -    ,  -


     - ,  :,, .
    ,   ?

----------

> ..      ,          .


  -    , ? :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> - ,  :,, .
>     ,   ?


  ,      :Stick Out Tongue: ,       .

----------


## YUM

.
   "" 
  ""    
  ""     .

, " "!     !.
, ""!       .
  ,    ****
    ,   ...

----------

> ,     ,       .


   ,  ?
       ,  ,    .  ,    !,  .

----------

> ,    ****
>     ,   ...


,  .   15 ,       ,  -  ,   ...(  )    -  .    ,  2-3

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ?
>        ,  ,    .  ,    !,  .


  :Wink: 
  -      :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

** , ,         -              .

----------

> -


  ,  !
    ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  !
>     ,


  :yes:   -  ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -  ,

----------


## shrilanka

** ,      :Cool:

----------

> ** ,


   , ?

----------

*YUM*
   ,
   .
     .
   ,    .

     .
    .
   ,
   .

  ,    
     .
      .
     .

    ,   .
     .
     .
   .  :Wink: 

*shrilanka*, **    .  :yes: 
    .      ,      "-"       *shrilank*  :Big Grin:

----------

:Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

**,        :Wow:

----------

> ,


  .  .

----------

> .  .


     :

----------


## YUM

> ,  .   15 ,       ,  -  ,   ...(  )    -  .    ,  2-3


 ,  .      .
  -,   ""! 
   : ", ***, ,  ..."
 ,  .     ...
 ,    ""!    .
? ?   .

     , 
  "  "! 
,   - ""   
 ... "" 
   .. :Frown:

----------

> , 
>   "  "! 
> ,   - ""   
>  ... "" 
>    ..


, .    ,     :Frown: 
 - -  , ,.     ,    .,,

----------

> ,
>   "  "!
> ,   - ""   
>  ... ""
>    ..


     (. " ")   :
_       ,
       .
     .
      .

  ,   ,
     .
    ,      ,
      ._

----------

> ,   ,
>      .
>     ,      ,
>       .[/I]


, ,

----------


## Glissando

-   .   ....  - ,   , ....
       18   , ,    ....
 ,       -     ....
?  :yes:

----------

> -   .   ....  - ,   , ....
>        18   , ,    ....
>  ,       -     ....
> ?


,    - ? :Big Grin:

----------

> 


   ,

----------


## shrilanka

> 


     4  , .. ,    ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


,     ,      ?  :Wink:  



> !!!    ---!!!!


  :Redface:

----------

> -   .   ....  - ,   , ....
>        18   , ,    ....
>  ,       -     ....
> ?


.

,  **,         .      ,        .    .   .   :Smilie:

----------

> ?


+1! !   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> .
> 
> ,  **,         .      ,        .    .   .


      - - ,  ...      ...    ...    ... :yes: 
 ....      ....  ....     - ,   ....

----------


## shrilanka

*Glissando*,   ? ,   ,           :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> *Glissando*,   ? ,   ,


     :    ... :Wow: 
    .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> - - ,  ...


 ?        .




> ....      ....  ...


            .
   ? 



> 


 .        ,   .

_ ,    .    , ,   -    ... ._

----------


## shrilanka

*Glissando*,  ,        :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

.....  ....  ""   -    !  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> *Glissando*,  ,


(  )     ?       :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> .....  ....  ""   -    !


  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> 





> (  )


 ..        ?  :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> 


  ....  .....  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ....  .....


  ?  :Wink: 
  -    :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ? 
>   -


 ...  ,     :"! ,  ?    ?    ?"  :Wow:  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ...  ,     :"! ,  ?    ?    ?"


..       .    ,  :Big Grin: 
  ?    ,   "8 - "? :Wow:   ,  ,   ?       , ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

:EEK!:  ....     , ....
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...postcount=6815

----------

> ...  ,     :"! ,  ?    ?    ?"


    .    .   .   ,    .   :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> ....     , ....
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...postcount=6815


    ! :Big Grin: 
,   ?)))    8 ?   ,     ,  :Love:     ? :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ..        ?


 ,    - 
  .....! :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> ?


 ...   ,  ... , ...    ...   .... :Frown:

----------


## YUM

:Stick Out Tongue:  

(,      ""). ,     ,     .    "-",  "-" ... ,    , .  .....    ,    .!  ...   ... 
(       ).   ,    :Frown:    )
- ! ! ! !     . 
-  ,    !   ... -    " ".   ......   .          ...
 -'
=====
.  ""    . !
   .. :Frown:

----------


## Glissando

...       ().         (  ).... ...,   ...  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...,   ...


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> 


 ,    -    ...  ,   -...  :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

*Glissando*,  ..   ...       ,         :Wink:

----------


## YUM

:

,     .
    - 
 :Frown:

----------

> ,


    ,?

----------

> ...    ...       ...      ?!


     ?

----------

> 


,..     ...  ...

----------


## shrilanka

....     :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ...    ...       ...      ?!


  . .    .
    ?   =  ?
  ,    ...
,   ...     :Frown: 
,  ,    ,   ,   ...
 ,    .   ..., ... :Redface:

----------

> ..., ..


,     " "
 -  ?  :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> =  ?
>   ,    ...
> ,   ...


     ,    ...    ,   - ,     :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,     .
>     -


     ,
     ,
  ,
   .
   ,
  .
     .
      .
     ,     .
  ,     .
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## YUM

> ,
>      ,
>   ,
>    .
>    ,
>   ...


! "" !   ?    "" 
  ,  -  "" :Frown: 
"", "", ""   -   .
    "". ,  ,   . :Frown:

----------

> "" 
>   ,  -  ""


    ,    .
  ,    .
   ,     ?
      .
       ,   .
   ,    .
    ,     .
   , -  .

----------

>

----------


## shrilanka

*, :* , , .   -       :Wink:

----------

> *, :* , , .   -


      ,         ""  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,         ""


 ,       :Wink: 
         .                       :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ...
>       .
>        ,   .
>    ,    .
>     ,     .
>    , -  .


  ...  .  ,  -,   ...  .    ,  ,  - .   ,      :  - ... , - , .  ,      (  - )   ""  ...
   -     ...
(   )          - ... (      :Frown: )

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*, .   23-        :yes:    8  ,      ,       ..    ?  :Hmm:

----------


## dgrekov

> ,      
>          .


!  :Smilie: ))...     ...      ,       :Smilie: )))
 :Smilie:

----------

> -     ...


-..,..  ...-    ,     :yes:

----------

> 


    .    - ,     ,   - ,      .
 ,        .         .

----------


## shrilanka

> .    - ,     ,   - ,      .
>  ,        .         .


 :yes:  :yes:  ,      :Wink:

----------

> .


..   : !  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ..   :


  !!  :yes:

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=309

----------

> !!


.         - .

----------

> - .


    -        ""     -  -, ?        , -  .        .
,,  -... ,   ""  .    ,-,-!

----------

> -        ""     -  -, ?        , -  .        .
> ,,  -... ,   ""  .    ,-,-!


   -    .   :Wow:

----------

> -    .


   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> -    .


    ,      :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

...   , !!!  ,         :Big Grin: 
 ..   ..     .. -     ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Octopus

> ...   , !!!  ,        
>  ..   ..     .. -     ,


  :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :Wow:

----------

>

----------


## Octopus

,    .

----------


## MaraSt

> ,    .


 -  !   ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Octopus

,

----------

> ,    .


,  ,

----------


## Octopus

,   ...

----------

> ,   ...


...,   ...

----------


## Octopus

.

----------

> .


     ?

----------


## Octopus

.   .   !

----------

> .   .   !


      :,,,  ?

----------


## Octopus

> :,,,  ?


    .  .      ,  ,  .     - .

----------

> .  .      ,  ,  .     - .


,  , , ,

----------


## Octopus

-???!!!   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------

> -???!!!


   - ,  GO

----------


## Octopus

,    ,    ,    .

----------

,!   !!  :Wow:  ,    ..   :yes:

----------


## Octopus

> ,!   !!  ,    ..


  :yes:

----------

> ,    ,    ,    .


  ()    :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

!!!        :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

..     ,  ....  ..
       ,         !!!  ,   !

----------


## Glissando

!
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------

> !!!


    ,,   10      ..
!

----------


## shrilanka

> !


      !!!! 
?!?!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> !!!! 
> ?!?!


"   "...!       . :Wow: 
, , .... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Love:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*, !  ? "" - ,              :Cool:

----------

:Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  !!      ,    !!!   :Embarrassment:   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

.
(      .)
.... , 
 ........
.........  :Wow: 
(       ).........

----------


## shrilanka

> .
> (      .)
> .... , 
>  ........
> ......... 
> (       ).........


  :Wow:

----------

:Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:      !!!!!  :yes:

----------

,         - 8  ? -  ))))))  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 
..   "  "  )))))

----------


## shrilanka

> ,         - 8  ? -  ))))))    
> ..   "  "  )))))


  ,    :Redface: 
     ?  ?  :Wow:

----------

[QUOTE=shrilanka;52020401]  ,    :Redface: 
     ?  ?  :Wow: [/QUOTE
-,     
   ,  3

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  3


     ,       .. ()

----------


## YUM

> 


,  ,  .
 ,    .  
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,  !!!!!!!!!!!   :Frown:   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

*Tasik*, ..      :Embarrassment: 
         !!!!!

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,  !!!!!!!!!!!


  ? ()
  " ".
,      .
       . .
..    ,  ,  . ....   ( ).  ...
    !
()

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,    :Wow: 
  ,    -   ??????

----------


## shrilanka

> ( ).


    ?   :Cool:

----------


## YUM

> ?


 "" ?  ,  ..   .  ...
. . ""    :  ,      "".

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,     ,      :No:

----------

-  !  :yes:    ,   ( !!  :Wink:  )   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> -  !    ,   ( !!  )


  -  :Big Grin: 
   ..   ..      ...  :Frown:

----------

,
    .
   ,
    .

    ,
    .
      ,
    .
  8 !!!

----------

> 


  .......
  .  :Redface:

----------

:

http://video.mail.ru/mail/baratovr/304/358.html

http://video.mail.ru/mail/baratovr/304/350.html

http://video.mail.ru/mail/baratovr/304/307.html

   ... 
http://rutube.ru/tracks/268851.html?...17d185d30f1092

----------

():
  ? ,   .
     .
,  ,  ,
 -     .
    ,
 ,   ,
       ,
    -  ?

Ÿ    ,
  ,  
    .

,     ,
  , ,
, ,   !

----------


## RajichenoK

!     ...    

 :Stick Out Tongue: 

    ! ,   !

----------


## Glissando

-        (      :yes:  :yes:  :yes: !
, ,  !
, , , !
,  ,  , !
.......
 -   ,      ...
 ?      ,  ,        -  !
!
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------

.

----------

, ... :Love:  :Kiss:

----------


## Octopus

-  . ,     :Big Grin:

----------

, ,    !  :yes:     ,   :Wink:    !!  :Embarrassment:

----------

.         . ,       .   ,   . (,  ,  ,  ).         .   ,            .   ,     ,  ,         .
     .
   ?

----------


## YUM

> .         . ,       .   ,   . (,  ,  ,  ).         .   ,            .   ,     ,  ,         .
>      .
>    ?


.. .        ..

----------


## Glissando

> .. .        ..


 
   ,     (,  )  , ,    
           +    :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:     . .  , .      ,   !   ,             : --  --.   -- .   ,         .
      !
  ,        (  ,        ,     )     :  ! (- !).      :EEK!:      :    , ,    , ,       !.   :             :  ? ( ?). ,       -  ,   : ȅ.  ? (.- ?).  :  ,          .  ,   
     ,         .  :yes: 
 :Redface:   :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> -  . ,


  ,   - 1 ,  !    ,   ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ,   - 1 ,  !    ,   ...


 ,  .... ! 10    8- ...      ... :Frown:       6-      .   .  "" . :Wink: 
   -   3- .  ,   , ..    . :Stick Out Tongue:     ""  "" :Big Grin: 
    ,   "" (  4   ),  "",    "", " ", "",
 ""     "",  ""   ""......-   ! :Wow: 
  ,     "", ""      "".

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  .... ! 10    8- ...      ...      6-      .   .  "" .
>    -   3- .  ,   , ..    .    ""  ""
>     ,   "" (  4   ),  "",    "", " ", "",
>  ""     "",  ""   ""......-   !
>   ,     "", ""      "".


    ???  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

....    "  ".... 
"" -     ,   -    (    ),   -  , -   .
"" -   ,        ( ) ...
""  ""         ""   ""    "",     ...  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ....    "  ".... 
> "" -     ,   -    (    ),   -  , -   .
> "" -   ,        ( ) ...
> ""  ""         ""   ""    "",     ...


,   ""  .... :Wow:     ,    ...     (***-***)      .

----------

, ?

----------


## Glissando

> , ?


....       :EEK!: 
 ...  -...
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...postcount=3268  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ....


  :Wow:

----------

> ,? !


     ,    ?   :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------

> ...  -.


-,        :      ?  :Big Grin: 
(  ,,:-  )

----------

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:        - ,    ""   :Wow:     ....??!!   :Wow:

----------

> ....??!!


    ,      : "   ,    ?"   :Big Grin: 

*Tasik*       ,       .  :Big Grin: 
    .  :Redface:         .  :Smilie: 
         .  .  :Stick Out Tongue:    .   :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> .  .    .


       ?         ?  :Wink:

----------

> ?         ?


     .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
   ,   "        ".   :yes:

----------


## _

, ,   

       -
    ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> . 
>    ,   "        ".


         -    :yes:

----------

*_*  :8:   :Gentelmen:

----------


## Glissando

> .  .    .


, 



 :Wow: 
ps: -  ...... -     ...  :Hmm:

----------


## _

*Glissando*,  :Super:

----------


## _

,
    ,      !
       ,
       !
: 
  ,   !
                 !

----------


## Glissando

*_*,  :Super:  :Super: 



> !


   -         !
   :



> ,,
> 
>  
> ,,

----------


## _

> 


  :yes: 
 :War:

----------


## _

'
  .



    ...
:

    . 
 ...

----------


## Glissando

> '
>   .
> 
> 
> 
>     ...
> :
> 
>     . 
>  ...


  (  )





 `  

:

    . 

...

----------


## _

:

    ,
!    ,  !
        ,
      !


   - 
, ,     !

----------


## _

*Glissando*,  :Super:  :Super:  :2:

----------

:Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  !!!!

----------


## YUM

> ???


,  . . :Wink:     ,  .

----------


## Glissando

> :
> 
>     ,
> !    ,  !
>         ,
>       !
> 
> 
>    - 
> , ,     !


* (  )*

    -     
!   - ,  !
   !

   .... 
 :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> * (  )*
> 
>     -     
> !   - ,  !
>    !
> 
>    ....


 "" ?  "" ...
(  !    ,   ...! :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## _

:

,     
,    
,        - 
 -   
- ---
 -   
  ,  
  ,  ,  love!

----------


## _

> ,   ...!


 -,   , -,  ,  ,   : "** "! 
 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> "" ?  "" ...
> (  !    ,   ...!)


"...    ..."  :Wow:  ()  ( )  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> :
> 
> ,     
> ,    
> ,        - 
>  -   
> - ---
>  -   
>   ,  
>   ,  ,  love!


 ......
  ,   -_---_ - , , ...
   -   ,,     ....   :Wow: ,... , , ,  -        ... :Wow: 
 , .... :"" , ,   ..."  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> !   !!!   ????   ,    )))))))))))))))))))))


... -,    ,   ,   ...  :yes:

----------


## _

> ????


  -  :



> :
>  ...
>  ...
>  ...


 :War:  :War:  :War:

----------


## _

> -,    ,   ,   ...


 ...   ...  -...   :Big Grin:

----------

[QUOTE=YUM;52026931],  . . :Wink:     ,  .[/QUOT
,:   ,  ,   ,    ?

----------


## Glissando

> ,  . .    ,  .


.  !    ""    ! ,    !  :Wow:

----------

,        ,
*   * 
    #6972  #6977,  :
1)      ;
2)   ,  - '    -      ;
3)    ,   ;   :Stick Out Tongue: 
4)    .
*    *
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> *   * 
>     #6972  #6977,  :
> 1)      ;
> 2)   ,  - '    -      ;
> 3)    ,   ;  
> 4)    .


 , ,  , ,, .
      8 , ...  .
   :      ,  .

----------

> , ,  ,


 !  :Mad:      ...    :Big Grin:

----------

> !      ...


    - ,   :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> #6972  #6977,  :
> 2)   ,  - '    -      ;
> 3)    ,   ;


 .       - :



> ,, 
>   ....
>  ...  `...
>   !!!
> :
> 
>     . 
> 
> ...


,          ...

----------

> .       - :


, , ,

----------


## Glissando

> , , ,


....        ... :Hmm:         ,  , ....       ""  ,   ....
 !       !  :Wow:

----------

> ""     ..


-   ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> -   ?


 - ,  .   -   :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 
!   .... ...    ,  ,  ....

----------

> ,,
>   ....
>  ... `...
>   !!!


    !!!   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   !!! !!!   :Big Grin:

----------

> ...    ,  ,  ...


  -...  :Embarrassment:

----------

> - ,  .   -


,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> -...


 . !?      - ...  ....  :yes:

----------

> . !      - ...  ....


   ?   ,

----------


## Glissando

> ?


!   .    ...   :yes:  :yes: 
ps:  ,    - ?        ,  ?

----------

> ...


   , ,

----------

> ,    - ?


,    



> ,  ?


  "  "

----------


## _

> ,          ...


  -   !

----------

> -   !


  ,  :  .
    .

----------


## Glissando

> -   !


    !  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,    
> 
>   "  "


....    ... , , "   "? , "          ."....   !  :yes:

----------

> ....    ... , , "   "? , "          ."....   !


,, .- !!!!!

----------


## Glissando

> ,, .- !!!!!


 ...-       ...   -  ... :Frown:

----------

> ...-       ...   -  ...


,,    -   ?  .
,    :  ,

----------


## Glissando

> ,,    -   ?  .
> ,    :  ,


 ...          ... ....    -?  :yes:

----------

> ...        ... ....    -?


    ?
    ?

----------


## Glissando

> ?
>     ?


 ,   - ....  :yes:

----------

> ,   - ....


   ,?

----------


## _

...

----------

> [CENTER]


,      ,   .
    (   ?)

----------

> 


  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:      -  !!  :Embarrassment:  


> ,  , ....       ""  ,   ....
>  !       !


   ...   ..  ??  :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## _

> -  !!


 ...      ""  ...  :Redface:

----------

> -  !!


-...         ?

----------

> ..  ??


-:  ,

----------

> ...      ""  ...


-,    ,

----------


## _

> -,    ,


...        ...

----------

> ...        ...

----------


## shrilanka

,    !!!
   !!!!!   :Big Grin:  (   ?   :Embarrassment: )

----------


## YUM

:  ? ? 
,      ,   ...   .    ,  -  . 
      ?    , ,  .    ,      ...
..-    ...

----------


## _

> ?


*YUM*,       -   , , --!!!!!
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...postcount=7018

----------


## _

... .   :
   :
-       ?
- .
-   ?
- .
-   ?
- .
-   ?
- .
-   ?
- , ,   !...   :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ....   ...


, !   :    ,   -  
      ...  ... :Stick Out Tongue:  
(  )          ,     ---! ....
  ,    !!!!   -    ,   ...

----------


## _

> -  .


    .           .   -     ...  , ,    ... :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> 


 ,  ,      ?????


> 


,     ...  ::flirt::  ::flirt::  ::flirt::

----------

.
       .
   .   :Wow: 

       ,      .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

:Wow:   (!!  :Embarrassment:  )    ,   -          :Embarrassment:   :yes:       ??   :Wow:

----------

> ,    !!!
>    !!!!!   (   ?  )


   ......,..

----------

> ....   ...


  ,

----------

> ,


    ,

----------


## _

> ,


,     ,      -  : 


> ,  ,     .    .


  ...

----------


## YUM

> (!!  )    ,   -                ??


()      ...          ?     ...,   - ...   ,  ,   ... :Wink:

----------


## Dimple

...... .....    ))))))))     -  ? )))) :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> ...... .....    ))))))))     -  ? ))))


, , "  "      ... ... :"   ,  ˸..."  :yes:

----------


## _

> ...       ,    ))))))))))))


...     :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## _

the Beatles
YESTERDAY				

Yesterday...
  ,  Yesterday?

  :  Yesterday!

	 ,    ,


   ,     ,
      ,
 ...
      Β,
   Yesterday
   , ...
  ,     ,
 Yesterday    ,
Tomorrow .
  Yesterday ,
 Yesterday-  
	     .
 :Ass: 

:    ,   "" ...

----------

> ,  ,   ...


  :Wow:          !!!   :Wow:  


> ???   !!!!


    - "..   ,   .."   :yes:     ,     :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ...





> ...  ))))))))))))))


   .     ... :Wow: 
, .

,   
    .






      .
   ,    ...
       ...
      .

----------


## shrilanka

..
     ,   ..... (,       ,    
 :Stick Out Tongue: )

ps:    5    ....

----------


## _

*YUM*, ,      ,   ???
 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> *YUM*, ,      ,   ???


  :Redface:

----------


## _

,    ,    :



> -  !!

----------


## shrilanka

...

, ,    
,    
,,   ,  


-- --
-- --

   ..   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dimple

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):        )))    ,  1  236  ,    ?......  :Hmm:  )))))))) ,    ))))))))

----------

> -- --
> -- --


,  :Big Grin:

----------

> )))    ,  1  236  ,    ?......  )))))))) ,    ))))))))


,     . :yes: 
   ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## _

I

      .
    ,
   .
:	

    ?
,  , ,
  !
II
   ,     ,
     ,
-   ,     ,
    ?
:	

   ,
       .	
III
        ,
     ,

    .
:	

    ,
, ,     !

----------


## Glissando

> , ,  .


   .... ...""  :Embarrassment: ...    ...     ...   , ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glissando

> !   .... ...    ,  ,





> .
>        .
>    .


... , ...  ,  , ** - .... :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

*_*, !!!!
 :yes:    ,           :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> III
>         ,
>      ,
> 
>     .
> :	
> 
>     ,
> , ,     !


IV
  , 

, ,
,  
  ,

  - 
  .
:



 .....

----------


## _

> , 
> 
> , ,
> ,  
>   ,
> 
>      hotel.
> :


*Glissando*, !...  :8:  :Super:  :Super:  :Super:

----------


## _

()

 ,  ,      -   ,  -.
       ,
,   .
-       .
    ,   .
   : ", , -!"
   ,  -   .
  : "     .
   ,   .
    : "  ,
 , , !"
  ,   :
"    !" -     ,
  -  -.
 : "      ."
   ,    ?
    ,   , !
!" -      
    !
    ,    .
  ,   ,
      ,   
  ...
    .
   ,   : "!     !    !"
        -
  -    !

----------

.....  :Embarrassment: 
( " "  )
:




, , . .. ()

 ,    

 ,   -

 :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------

?..?.. ...        ""  :Big Grin:

----------

:Hmm:    ,  ...    -..   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> ,   ?!


   ?  ...  ,  ,  .   .       ...
 :Wow:

----------


## _

> ???


  ,  !!!!!!!!!!  :Dezl:

----------

> ( )


          ?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> 


,  , -... ,   ,     ?

----------

> ,  , -... ,   ,     ?


 ,

----------


## _

> ,


 ,   .    .  , ,   ,    -     ?...

----------

> ,   .    .  , ,   ,    -     ...


,       :       :Big Grin:

----------


## _

,    ,     " -    ..."  " - , -,  ?..."
     ,     ...

----------

> ...


 ,    -

----------



----------

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## _



----------


## _

> ,    -


,  -  -   . -        ...  :Big Grin:   "" -   ?  :Big Grin: 

,   - , , ...  :Wow:

----------


## _

-
     !

  - , *!
:

  ... 

*Glissando*,   ! - -  .  ...        ...  :Hmm:

----------

> ,  -  -   . -        ...   "" -   ? 
>  , , ...


,  :       . ? :Big Grin:

----------

> - , *!
> :
> 
>   ...


 ,,  ,

----------

> !


    ??   :Wink:

----------

> ??

----------


## Glissando

> -
>      !
> 
>   - , *!
> :
> 
>   ... 
> 
> *Glissando*,   ! - -  .  ...        ...


 
,      !

  - , *!


,   

  - , *!
------------------------
  ....      :yes:

----------


## Glissando

, *!

      :
    !
 :yes:

----------

,    ,
    .
      ,
 ,   .  :Hmm:

----------


## YUM

> ,  , -... ,   ,     ?


  .    .    :Wink:

----------


## _

> ,      !


      ,   ... " ",  . ,     .    - ""  (  ). -   ,        ,    . ,  ...   :Big Grin: 
1)  " ":
  ,   
,  ,   ,
,  ,    -
_    -     ?_  :Big Grin: 
2)   " ,  ":
       -,

        ,
_     ..._  :Big Grin: 
,    -   "".       - , ,    .   , ,  ,    .  , ,   .        ,  ,   .    .   ""  -  ,  ,    .       -   ,        ...

----------


## _

> ,    ,
>     .
>       ,
>  ,   .


   ,    -
    ,    ***! ()  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,      ?
>     ???
> ,  ,  
>     !!!


 
     . :Stick Out Tongue: 
    -   20!

----------


## Glissando

*Tasik*,   :Embarrassment:   :Redface:   :Cool:

----------


## Glissando

> ,    -
>     ,    ***! ()


** 
       ....
....
  - ... ( )  :yes:

----------

> ...


  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> !!! !


 .       ,   .           .
      (   ..)   ,      ,     .        ,                      :Big Grin:  (     ,         :Hmm:  )

----------


## _

> ...


,     -    '    . , ,            :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

`   ..    ,             :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> `   ..    ,


  -  .        ?   -    ,   ...    :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> -  .        ?   -    ,   ...


 ..   -    ,      :yes:       ,           :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


  :Wow:   :Wow:          ??  :yes:  ( ..     -!!  :Embarrassment:  )

----------


## _

,    ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ...


  -   :Wink:

----------


## _

> -


 ...   - !   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...   - !


 ..   ,      :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ...   - !


 ,   .   ,    .    ,    .(        ?) 
   ,   
   ...
! !
   " ",   "-" . !!        .
       ,  ""        .
,  ,  ! -    "" .   ?       .  -  ...
!   ! 
  :...,      , (   !)    -?
, -     ? 
  . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

*YUM*,      -  , 13- -     . , ,     ,    .   :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> *YUM*,      -  , 13- -     . , ,     ,    .


    ..      :Wow:

----------


## _

> ..


  .           ?

----------


## shrilanka

> .           ?


       ... .... ....    ....  :Redface:

----------


## _

:

----------


## shrilanka

*_*, ,      :Wink:

----------


## _



----------


## shrilanka

*_*, ..    ??   :Wow:        ?          :yes:

----------


## _



----------

,    13- 



   ,      
,  ....-- ()
 ,      () ...  :Cool:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------

[QUOTE=_;52032321][CENTER][URL=http://radikal.ru/F/s55.radikal.ru/[/QUOTE]


,   (     )

----------


## _

#7130 -  ,   ...   :Big Grin:  (    ,  )

----------

> #7130 -  ,   ...


   ?

----------

> ,


   ,       :yes:

----------


## YUM

,    13- 



   ,      
,  ....-- ()

 ,      () ...

----------


## _

> ?


         ...

----------

> ,    13- 
> 
> 
> 
>    ,      
> ,  ....-- ()
>  ,      () ...


,  ? 13      -  ,     ? :Big Grin:

----------

> ...


 , -,

----------


## Glissando

> :...,      , (   !)    -?


        ,             ....    !  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,


  ,,   ,  ...      ,   "  "** " ... :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> #7130 -  ,   ...   (    ,  )


   (   )            (43 .   0.5)...,   - !  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## _

...  ,   !

----------


## _

-    .  ,      , :  (   )

----------


## Glissando

> ...  ,   !


  - !  :yes:

----------

.   !!!   :Big Grin: 




> (   )


  .   :Wow: 

           . .

     ,      .

----------


## _

... ,   ...      ...     ... -   -   .

----------


## _

.  .     ...

----------


## YUM

> ,  ? 13      -  ,     ?


,   ,       .   ... :Redface:

----------


## _

,            ?

----------

> .  .     ...


  -.   ,    .




> ??


,     .
,    .

----------


## _

,        ????     ...   :Wow:

----------

,       .

----------

.  ,    .

----------

> ,        ????     ...


     ,   -  .  .  :Phone call:

----------


## _

#7153 - -   "  " ...       ...

----------

> -   "  " ...


         ,  "  " .   :Wow:

----------


## _

?

----------


## _

,   :

----------


## _

... ...    "" ...        -   ,   ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   ,       .   ...


7136,

----------


## _

** ,      : 


> ...  ...


        ,      (#7150)     ,      .  ,    ,  " ",   ...   :Wow:

----------

> ,      (#7150)     ,      .  ,    ,  " ",   .


  , ,  ?

----------

, ,    ,  :No-no:     ,    .



> , ,  ?


       #7150   ,   ,  .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> , ,    ,     ,    .


,      ...     ,   ,   . -  ... :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> , ,  ?


 !  , ,  ,    ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> , ,


    ,            ,       ,        .
  ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

, -,   !...  :Redface:

----------


## _

, ,    ?    - :
http://www.needforvid.com/video/robo...oter_pizza.php

----------

> , ,    ?    - :


,    .   .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

?

----------

> #7150   ,   ,  .


     ,  ,

----------

> ?


,,

----------


## _

, ,  ,
      - 
   ,
     ...   :Big Grin: 
( )

----------

> ,
>      .


 ,,

----------


## _

> ?!


  ,     ,      ,      , ,   ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,     ,      ,      , ,   ...


              ,.. ...   :Wow:

----------

> 


   ?    :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ,.. ...


  .
    .    .       :
-  ?
-   .
-   .  ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## _

*Tasik*,     ?

----------

> Tasik,     ?


  ,  ,    ()

----------

> ?       )))


-, - !

----------

> , ,   ....))


    ?      !  :Big Grin:

----------

> !!!    !!!


 ,      :Wow:

----------


## _

-   .

----------


## _

. , ?

----------

!  -  13    -      :Wow:

----------


## _

> !  - ...     ...


    ...

----------


## _

.      :
1. 2.3. 4. 5. 6. 7. 8. 9. 10. 11.

----------

**,  4-  5- .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 6-, 7-  9-  .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## _

*Tasik*,   ,     -  , ...    ,   ,   ,    ...

----------

, 1-, 6-  10-   , 3- - .
 11- ,     .   :Wow: 
ps:     .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


   .      - .

----------

> 4  7


    .   :Wink:

----------


## _

> !        "   "...


 .  ...    ...  -  .    :       -  ,       !

----------

,   ?  -  .
,      ,   , whot you sex -  .

----------

,   ,  10 .  ,  ...  :Big Grin:   :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

> (   )


  :yes:   :Wow:

----------

> ,   ?  -  .


 ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


  :Wink:

----------

> 


  ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


   ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

?   :Cool:

----------

> 


      ,    .
-      ,   ?

----------

:   -      .

----------


## _

.  - .  - .   ,    .   :Big Grin:

----------

,        .

----------



----------


## _

.   :yes:

----------

,            ,      ** .
  - ,   - .  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> , , -


, ... -!...       ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ,    ......


,   ,  ,  " !" -  , ,  ...       - ,   .  :Frown:

----------


## YUM

!   !       ?
   - ,  ,  ..... ...
:       - ,

----------


## shrilanka

> !   !       ?
>    - ,  ,  ..... ...
> :       - ,


!   ?   -   .   !          ! 
 :Stick Out Tongue: ,        =  .       :Wow:

----------


## YUM

,    .  .


    ,
   !
   , ,   !!!

   .
  .
   .
    ?  -   ?  

     " "
,    

   - !   !

 ,  
  ....  
 ,   
  ,    ... 


   :
-   , ...
    . ,   . :Confused:

----------

> - ,  ,  ..... ...


  :yes:   :Wow:  


> 


         ,      :Wink:   :Wow:

----------

> . ,   .


,     ,     .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


    -   ...  -         :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     ,     .


  :Wink: 

:     ..       -   :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> ,     ,     .


 ,  !!!! 
  ,    .
 !  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  !!!!


 -!!!  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> -!!!


   ......  . ? 
   ?  ... :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

> ......  . ? 
>    ?  ...


  -    :Big Grin:

----------

> -


  ,     ,   ,  ,    .
  ,  ,    5  ,            .
     .   ,       .  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?  ...


    ,         .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,       .


  :Redface:           ,      ..

----------


## YUM

> ,         .


,  !  :Stick Out Tongue: 
     ,  ...  -   :Stick Out Tongue: 
(׸    ?  ...)

----------

> -


  :Wow:        " "    " YUM  ,  "   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wink:

----------

> ,  ...  -  
> (׸    ?  ...)


  ,      
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=134




> ,      ..


  ,  .       ≈  .        ,    .  ,    .

----------


## YUM

> ,      
> ...


,   :Smilie:  
 :Love:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 ???  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ???


 , ,   ..   .
 , ,    .    , ,   ... :Stick Out Tongue: 
,   .  !

----------


## _

, *YUM*,  .     ...

----------

> , ,   ..


       .  **?    ?

----------

> ..


    ?      ?
   , ?

----------


## _

** ,   ,      :

----------

> ,      :


 ,  :  , 100 %-

----------

,       :  :Wow: 




> _: 238,307, : 1,879,228, : 142,783,  : 58,129
>   , Tasika
> _

----------


## _

.           ...   ,  , ...  :Big Grin:  ,  , ,   , , ,   ,     ... 
 :Frown:  SMS- - ,    .  " " .  .
**,   ,   !  :Wow: 
P.S.               !   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   ,   !


 ,   .  :Cool: 



> ,  , ,   , , ,   ,     ...


  ,          :Wow: 
   ,  ,      ,             ,    **     . .  :Frown: 
 ,        .   :Stick Out Tongue: 
   ,    .   :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> .   ...


  , , --! 
("  , ,   ..." )



> P.S.               !


( )
   ,   ,    ...
                 ,     ...
  ,   

 , !    ...
 :Wow:

----------


## _

> , , --!


 , ...
         ?

   ,

,   .
  ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ,      ,             ,    **     . . 
>  ,        .  
>    ,    .


 :Redface:  :Redface:  , ....        ..    :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> , ...
>          ?


 ....   ,  .!



> ,
> 
> ,   .
>   ...


  ?  ,   - 
, ,   ,  ...  "5 "
PS.  ,      ,     .  :  "  ( !)     " "
  flv  . .

----------


## shrilanka



----------

> ..


  ,     .   :yes: 




> flv  .


   .  :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> 


    .
   .
    , 
      . :Frown:

----------

> 


     . .   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka



----------


## YUM

> 


   .
, .
,  :yes: 

:   "". ,      ? 
  ?

----------


## _

> 


      - 
     !
    , ,
   -  -...  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> :   "". ,      ? 
>   ?


  ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> .
> , .
> ,


   .         ,      -       - !  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

-

----------


## YUM

> .         ,      -       - !


......  :Wow: 
  ,   ...     "".  - ,  - "".         . :Lol: 
 ,            -  .  ? . , . 
...    :Gentelmen:

----------


## shrilanka

... () 
 :Cool:

----------


## _

> ...... 
>   ,   ...     "".  - ,  - "".         .


  !  " "   ,   .       ,    ...

----------


## _

> ,     
>      (   ),


 ,   .    ( ?)       ,    - ?     ,      !  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   .    ( ?)       ,    - ?     ,      !


  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ,     
>      (   ),


 ..-      !
 ......  
     ,     .  ,    :

> > >   :
* :*

> > >   ,      ...  !
> > >       .
_ 
  !_
> > >           .
> > >      .

> >          :  
. _( ...   .     ...)_

> > >            . _(   ....   ...)_
> > >     - ,  
      .

> > >       . _(    ...)_


> > >         .

> > >           
    .
> > >          , 
     .


__ 

> > >         .

> > > ,      - 
   .

_   -_ 

 > >         ...
_( ...  ,      )_

> > >    ,         ...

> > >       ,   ,   
       . _(    !!!)_

> > >  . :Wow: 
_?  !!!!_ 

*" ! (     ...)*

> > >          .
> > >        ,   
    .
> >     .  
   .



** _ ,    ._

> > >  ,  ,    .
> > >        .
_   ,    ,   ,   ..._

----------


## _

> 


 -  .    , ... .  ,    .    ,     ,   ,    -    ,   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> -    ,   !


   ?  :Wow: 
    ..  ,         :Frown:

----------


## _

> ?


-,       !

----------


## _

> ,       )))


 ?  :Smilie:

----------


## _

> -      ))))))))))))


?   ,     ...  ... , ,  .  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?   ,     ...  ... , ,  .


   ,   ?    ,      ,  ,     -         !!!  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,        - ?   :Wink:

----------


## _

,     ,    ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> *YUM*,        - ?


           .   ?    ?     ,    .  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     ???


  :yes:

----------


## _

> ,     ???


         -    ,              .      ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

:
*   ()
*  ( )
*   (   )
*   ()
*  ( )
*   (  )
*    (  )
*  (     )
*   ( )
*     ( )
*  (  GPRS  )
*  ()
*  (  )

----------


## _

*Glissando*,  - !!!!   :Wow: 
 -, -...
,   -      !

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,  - !!!!  
>  -, -...
> ,   -      !


.    -  .      :yes:

----------

> :


  YUM -  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :8:   :yes:

----------


## _

> .    -  .


   ,   ... 

       - 

      ,
    -      ... 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ...      ,           ))))   )))))))))


,   .   .   -  .   -  .     - 4  (    ,     )... :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

:Big Grin:

----------


## _

> 


         ,  ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ?


 :Wow:   ? 

:      :yes:    .           :Redface:

----------

> 


 :  -    :Big Grin:

----------

> , ....        ..


       06  :,  .     ?

----------


## shrilanka

** ,   1  -

----------


## shrilanka

**, ,         ,     ?   :Wink:

----------

> ..


, ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ....   Tasik


   ,

----------

> , ,         ,     ?





> ....   Tasik


  .   :Big Grin: 
 ,   .   :Big Grin:

----------

> .  
>  ,   .


      ,

----------

> ,


          - , -

----------


## _

> , ...   - ... ,  ...

----------

> , ...   - ... ,  ...


 :     -  .
 , :

----------

,   ?

----------

:   -,-,-,       :Big Grin:

----------

> , ...


 ,,

----------

> ,    )))))))))))))))


    ?

----------

>

----------

> ))))


?

----------

> ; ;

----------

> ...  ))))))))


       ,   -

----------

> !     ...  .. ... ...  ... , YUM      ...   ,     )))))))))


-  ,      .     ,   ,

----------

> ...  YUM?!


 -  ,

----------

> ,   ...    ...   !!!


!

----------


## YUM

> ...       ))))))))
>   ...  ))))))))
> \


c         ,    ...   ,      ... :Wow:

----------

> ?!     !!!


 .  ""  .   ,     .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
   .  MaraST   ,    .
     .   :Big Grin:  
   - .

----------


## MaraSt

> - .


, -

----------

,   ...     ...         .  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> .  ""  .


  :yes: 
  -  -
  - 
   -    :Big Grin: 

(      :Embarrassment:  )

----------


## YUM

> -


  .  ,
____  ,
_________     .
     .
 ,  ,  -  ,
      ..
  ,    
      .
 :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    
>       .


      ..  1  (          :Big Grin:  )

----------

> ,   ...     ...         .



   19:02    07:46
   22:41   9:00
     .

       .
         .

----------

> ..  1  (         )


 !  :Wow:      ,  !!!

----------

> .


 :Redface:  :Redface:  :Love:

----------


## _

> !      ,  !!!


!     -  !...  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :Wink:

----------

-.       :
 ,  

 , , 
  ...

----------

,       ..       :Love:  (    -  ).         -  -    :Confused:     ,   ! :Dezl:   :Wow:

----------

> ..  1  (          )


 :01     ,..  1

----------


## shrilanka

> :01     ,..  1


.. 1  -   ..   1  ,    ??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

,      ,        .
       ?   :Big Grin:

----------

> .. 1  -   ..   1  ,    ??


     ? :EEK!:

----------

> ?


 , ...

----------

> , ,   ........


 ,- :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


   ?  :Frown:

----------

> ?


,     ,  ,     ?

----------


## _

> ?


,   ,  ,       ?   ?

----------

,   


 ,  ... 


 :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ,  ,       ?   ?


3  -?  :Wow:

----------

> 3  -?


,  -  -

----------


## YUM

> !     -  !...


   ...,    :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

, ,   **   .    - **   :Big Grin: 

:   -        ?   :Wow:

----------

> ...,


     , -

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


-      :Redface:

----------

> :   -        ?

----------


## shrilanka

> , -


    -

----------


## shrilanka

> 


    ,     -  :Wow:

----------

> -


     ?

----------

> ,     -


    ,

----------


## YUM

> ,..  
> -   
>    ,   
>  , , -
>   ,


   .   "" .

    ,   


   ""
    - ,     
 :Frown: 
   ,     .
 :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,


  :Wow: 
         ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> - ,


 

 :Big Grin: 
 :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


,  -  , ,  - ,?

----------


## shrilanka

** ,   ,    ...     .    ,     .         -        :Wow:

----------

> ** ,   ,    ...     .    ,     .         -


        ,

----------


## _

> 


  .    .     :
-     ,     ...
  :
-       .     ,   , ...
- , ,  ,   -   ,  ...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

.   ? 1  9?
   ?   -   ,  ..   - -,    ,  -,  -.   -    ,   3  - .       -  ?

----------

> .    .     :
> -     ,     ...
>   :
> -       .     ,   , ...
> - , ,  ,   -   ,  ...


,, :    "  "

----------


## YUM

> 


*?*

----------

,  -  ?

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,  ...  ,      ..        :Wow:

----------

> *YUM*,  ...  ,      ..


,    -  ,

----------


## YUM

> ,  -  ?


 ,  .    :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  .


..      ,    ?  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ..      ,    ?


!      ""   ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> !      ""   ?


   , !!  ..    :Frown: 
     - -    ?

----------


## _

*YUM*,    . .   .    ?

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,    . .   .    ?


       .   "    ,   -" :Stick Out Tongue: 
, ,      ?

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,      ?


  ,        **,      :Redface:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,       ,     ,    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> *shrilanka*,       ,     ,    ?


   ,     -  -

----------


## YUM

> ,        **,


( )   ...
  ,   ,   .... :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ( )   ...
>   ,   ,   ....


...   ..    :Big Grin:

----------

> *shrilanka*,       ,     ,    ?


    ,      ,.

----------

> ,     -  -


       ,

----------

.   ...  .   , :    - .
   .  :War:   - .

----------

...
      .  .  :Demonstration:

----------


## MaraSt

> .   - .


  ? :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ?


-  ...  ,     ...  :       ,          !  ...    ...      -   -,  ,     -    ...
 ,         ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

-  15    ."".  , ,  .   ?  - ?

----------

> ?  - ?


      .
   ,-  15-20 ,     .

----------

> 


,   :  ,    :Wow:

----------

> ,   :  ,


?  :EEK!:   -  .   .

----------

> ,


 ?

   ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ?   -  .   .


  :Wow: 
 ?   ?

----------

,    :Big Grin:

----------

> ?   ?


 :Hmm:   ,    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ?


    ..
  9  3     1?

----------

> ..
>   9  3     1?


        +  .    .

----------


## shrilanka

> +  .    .


    ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.

     ,-

----------


## YUM

,     -  .   .   9-,    ,  - .
  ,   -      .   ,      .  .    .
 :Wink:

----------


## _

> ,     -  .   .   9-,    ,  - .
>   ,   -      .   ,      .  .    .


,  , ...   - ,   ?   ,     ,    ( -  ).     - .    19- ...  :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ,  , ...   - ,   ?   ,     ,    ( -  ).     - .    19- ...


,   .    .    .        .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   .    .    .        .

----------


## shrilanka

> !!


       -     :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> !!


   -     .       -  .

----------


## YUM

?  ,   ,   ,  ?  120 ,     ,           :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> -     .


     ,  ""  "".        , ,  ,     - ,  ,       .. .

----------


## shrilanka

> ?  ,   ,   ,  ?  120 ,     ,


  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> 


 ...   :Wow:       :   ...  ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> ,  ""  "".        , ,  ,     - ,  ,       .. .


,         ...        .  - ,  - .    - .  19      ...       ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...        :   ...  ...


,  ..  ,             :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,         ...        .  - ,  - .    - .  19      ...       ...


...!!!      "" ? :Wow:

----------

,    .  :

30.04.09 -  .
01  03.05.09 -  
04.05.09 -   

08.05.09 -  .
09  11.05.09 -  
12.05.09 -   
  1  3  9  11.   :Cool:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    .  :
> 
> 30.04.09 -  .
> 01  03.05.09 -  
> 04.05.09 -   
> 
> 08.05.09 -  .
> 09  11.05.09 -  
> 12.05.09 -   
>   1  3  9  11.


  9-11 .
    ,      :Wow:  :Redface:

----------

> )))))))))))


   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


     ,                2   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

-        ,    -   ,     .  :Hmm:          ,        :Cool:

----------


## _

> -


  .     ,   ""   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ""   ...


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> )))   )))              ,   ""?!


  ,    ,   ,      :Wink:

----------


## _

> )))   )))              ,   ""?!


   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


      2             .         :Big Grin: 
 :Wink:

----------


## _

> 


 ,  .     ,  ?        ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  .     ,  ?        ?


  ,      -   :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


 



> 


 ?

----------


## YUM

> ... ...


    :

          .
   ,  -     ,    ,      ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

*YUM*,   ,         :Cool:

----------


## _

> :
> 
>           .
>    ,  -     ,    ,      ...


     ...   :Stick Out Tongue: 
       ...    ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> -   ...   ...
>   , ..


...      ,             :Wow: 
  .. .. **,  , ?  :Redface:

----------

> ...      ,           
>   .. .. ,  , ?


    .     .   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> .     .


     .
 :Redface:

----------


## _

> ...!!!      "" ?


 - ...       "" .        -        ...  :Big Grin:   -     5  ...

----------


## _

,         -   ,     -  ...  :Frown:

----------

> ,         -   ,     -  ...


    -  ?

----------


## _

> -  ?


????  ????????  :Dezl:

----------

,      . ?  :Smilie:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ,      . ?


    ,     .
, ...   ,    . :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ,      . ?





> 


     ...

----------


## YUM

> ...    
> 
>     !!!!  !!!


    ? ,    . . :yes:

----------

...  :Frown:     -   .        .  . . ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...     -   .        .  . . ...


     ?  :Wow:

----------


## _

( 9-)     ""...  :yes:

----------

> ?


,  ,  .    ,  . "      ,    4   4 .   -    ".       . :Big Grin:

----------


## _

-     (    ),   ,      ,      ,  : "    ,     "...   :yes: 
   ,     ""       ,     ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ..  : "    ,     "...  
>    ,     ""       ,     ...


     ? :Smilie:     -  . (  ) 
    ,  -  :Stick Out Tongue: 
   ,     .... .,  ! 

 ,       -  : 
,     ,       (   ).

----------


## shrilanka

.    ,    

 :yes:

----------


## YUM

> .    ,


..
    ,   ,    
!       ,       ..
- , -:
-     ,       ..
("",  :Wow: )

----------


## _

> ,       -  : 
> ,     ,       (   ).


 ,            .     , ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,            .     , ...


  :Wow:

----------


## _

*shrilanka*,     ?  :Big Grin:

----------

:yes:   -   ,  .  :Frown:     -   "4"   :Frown:    :   !   :yes:       ,    :yes:

----------


## _

: ,        )14 , )16 , )18 ?
  -   .   ()   .  ,   !
 .     18, , ,      ,        :Dezl: 
    : "      ".   .  ...   :Frown:

----------


## _

> .    ,


   "   -  "?  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> : "      ".   .  ...


  :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

> "   -  "?


,      :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ,


,         "   -  "... :Big Grin:  , , ,         ...  :Big Grin: .   -      ...

----------


## YUM

> : ,        )14 , )16 , )18 ?
>   -   .   ()   .  ,   !
>  .     18, , ,      ,       
>     : "      ".   .  ...


     :    ? 
       ,    ,   30,    -    ?  :EEK!: 
     , ..    .
,      ...
    .     ... :Frown:

----------


## _

> :   ?


   ...   :Cool:

----------


## _

() ,     , ,  - ...    ...   :Frown:

----------

_ 
     ,

     ,
   ,   .

, , ,  ,
   ,   ,

     ,
        ,

     ,
    ,

   ,   ,
   -,   .

   ,  ,
       ,

     ,  ,
  ,   .

     ? , !
 ,   , , !

  ,  - ,
  ! ,   .

     ,
   . ,  , - .

   ,   ,
   ,   .

     .
 ,   ,  - .

     ,
  .

     ,
   ,   ,

    ,
     ,

   ,    
    ._

----------

. . 

_   ,
  ,
   ,
   .

    ,

    ..._

----------

-   " " 

_     ,  ,
     ,    ;
,        ,
     - .


,  ,   ...
    ,      
         .

        ,  ,
    , ,   ;
   ,    ,
     -  ,   !

   .     .
       .

        !.._

----------

-  

_ 

              ,
             c  .
            . 




  :
", , ?
    ?" -

 6, , ,
   ...,

  .


   ,
,   :
" , ?" -

   ,
   ,
,   ,
     .

,     -
,  ,

  ,

  -
  ,
  -
  ,


   !
  ,
  ._

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> ...    .     ...


 ,    .       ( ,  ):

----------

.     .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .     .


      ?

----------

> ?


    .   :Wink:

----------

> .


 ,

----------


## _

, **,      ,         :yes: 
      ...

----------

,  ,    
 ,  ,    
       .
  ,  ...-...  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> ,


,    ,        .   ,    ,    3-4    ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ...


  -   :Wink: 

(     )
  ,   . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ,


  ?     ....  (  ),  ,     ,   :
     (   -  ),         (    -     (, ,   .)  ), ,   ,      (           ...)
   ,            ...  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
ps:       12  80 ...

----------

,  ,    ,
       .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  ,    ,
>        .


"     



   ....
   ..."  :Wow:  (.)

----------


## _

> 


    ,    http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...postcount=4517 (    )?
, , :    ,   - ***,  , ,     ...  :Frown: 
    -   .    ,  ,      ,    . ,      ,    ?     ,    ?  , ,    ,  ?   ,       ...   .     - .   :        ,   .          ,    -            ...
   ?    ,  , ...

----------

*_*  :8:  !!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> -   .    ,  ,      ,    . 
>    ?    ,  , ...


     .     .   .  "  ", ...  :yes:

----------


## _

> "  ", ...


 ,  "  ..."?   !     .      -       ...  :Big Grin:  (  "  ")...
  , ,  -    ...   :Frown: 
**,      ,          -         .     .       .

----------


## _

*Glissando*,  , ,   . .   .       . , ,   -  ,       . ,      ,   .  8     ,  ,   ,     ,          .   ,         - ,     .   :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> *Glissando*,  , ,   . .   .       . , ,   -  ,       . ,      ,   .  8     ,  ,   ,     ,          .   ,         - ,     .


   ,    ... ()
  ,      ?  :Wow:           ,        ( )..  :Hmm:

----------


## _

> ,        ( )..


 ,     .   ,     ,     ...   :Big Grin:  
       . , -    ...

----------


## YUM

> ,    ... ()
>   ,      ?           ,        ( )..


,  ,  ... _,    ..
, ,      .  ,    -  ,  ...   . ?   .      ,    -  .  -  90- ,            15-20 .         ( ),      ,      .        .   ,   400    ,      ,    ,   .   ,  ,   .     ,   -    ,     ... :Wink:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ,   .     ,   -    ,


  :Cool:

----------


## YUM

> 


 .  ,     !     -    ... :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> .  ,     !     -    ...


 ..    ...        :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ..    ...


.  40  .  .

----------


## _

,  
 ,  ...
 -  -  ,
-  ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glissando

> ,  
>  ,  ...


,.        " "....  :Wow:      340 /  ... .   ....     :Wow:  :Wow: 
    -     ... :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,  , ,   . .   .       . ....  8     ,  ,   ,     ,          .


   -?      - ,    :   ,  -     ,   -   -        ...



> ,         - ,     .


   ,  (, ,  - - )? 
ps:  ...  -   ...           .... (2   ).          .  , .  ,     . ,      ,   -     - ...  :Wow:   ....  ,     :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## _

> - ,    :   ,  -     ,   -   -        ...


       ,     , , , ,   -      12     .     ,   1,5  ,  -    2  . .    8  ,    ,   4  -            ...

----------

> , ,      ,  "  "  ))))


,    :    .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    :    .


?  :Wow:   ?

----------

> ?   ?


,    ,  , ,?
  24  ,    "  " ,  ,  .

----------


## _

,  ,    ,      ,    !  :Love:

----------


## YUM

,  ,   ! 
,   ,    (    2- ),      - . 
      .     .  , ,     .      ...
 - ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


         ?   :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ,  ,   ! 
> ,   ,    (    2- ),      - . 
>       .     .  , ,     .      ...
>  - ...


 (    )     .  -  ,   - .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

...        ...  ::flirt:: 
...   :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> !


  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ????


     ,      :yes:  (  ,       :Wink:  )

----------

-   !!!!!  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  ::

----------

> ,      (  ,       )


   ,   ,- ,

----------


## _

...   :Big Grin:       ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> ...        ...


,     ,  !
 - ?  ?  ?

----------


## _

> ,     ,  !
>  - ?  ?  ?


 - !!!   *Tasik*  !
   --!......   :Silly:

----------

,    .

----------

> --


,   ,      ,!  :Big Grin:

----------


## _

**, -- cnb[b#!!!!!  :Drug:

----------

> **, -- cnb[b#!!!!!


!  !!!!

----------


## _

( ,  )  ( ) !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

( -    ) ...     !

----------


## shrilanka

> ( -    ) ...     !


  :Frown: 
   ,    4... ,   ,    .

----------


## YUM

> ( -    ) ...     !


,  ( ,     ,   ) "  " ...( )   ?
.  -  ?  :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ( ,     ,   ) "  " ...( )   ?
> .  -  ?


    0,5    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> 0,5


   !     .   ...     ...  ,     ...    , .. ...
  !      .       .      ... .. ,   , ...

----------


## _

"        ,   .   .


        ,
 ,  ,
, ,

       .

      , .              .     ,             ..." (. )

----------


## shrilanka

...    ..     ....  ...
    ....  - .....           :Cool:

----------


## Glissando

> ,
>  ,  ,
> , ,
> 
>        .


** 
   ,









 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## _

*Glissando*,  :8: 

       -  . ,  ,   .   ! -         :
** ...
,  ,      ,  ,    -       ...  :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> *Glissando*, 
> 
>        -  . ,  ,   .   ! -         :
> ** ...
> ,  ,      ,  ,    -       ...


 - !
        :
   - . ,   . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

"",   :

** 

** 
     .    13:00  .   ,  , :  ( ,   ), -, . ,     ,      99,9 %.
** 
        !!!    ,        .    .     : 

    - . 
         :         .    ,     . ,        250g        -     -    . 

  ~20       - (   ) 
          .    ,        

    ( ) 
   5 .    ,   ,       . 

  ~-200   Ҩ!!! (  ) 
 .         !!! 

     ,       .            .            .
** 
     (    !).     ,  .      ,       .  ,       ,       , ,    .   ,     ,  ,      ,    Ҩ,        .
** 
 .     , .      ,   .     (!    )     .   ,    . ,        .    ,         ,          .    .      !!!.     ,  ,          .
** 
 - , .  .   ,      .        !     ,       .      ,    ,     .    .

----------


## YUM

> !!


  ,  ?
  ,  - .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ?
>   ,  - .


 :Wow:   ,

----------


## _

. .  .
    .

   .
-  .
     .
        -
      ...

----------


## _

. . .
2      .
,  .
  .   .
 .  .
    .
135    -  .
    .

----------


## Glissando

> . . .
> 2      .
> ,  .
>   .   .
>  .  .
>     .
> 135    -  .
>     .


** 
  ,    ,




2     


  ,  


  ... 
  2 .. 
     !

  ! (  )

     -  , 
   !
 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

!!!!!!       :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> 


   ,   ,
   ,    ...   :Big Grin:

----------

** ,.. ,         ..   :Frown:    -      :yes:

----------

> ** ,.. ,         ..     -


  ,  ?

----------


## YUM

> ,  ?


 . .
    .
  ,   
   .
,  
  ...  ,

,     .
   ...
   ! 
    -
     .
 ....  !

 ,   ...
  . 


,   !
, ! !!!

----------


## shrilanka

> ** ,.. ,         ..     -


  :Big Grin:     -     .
   -    :Smilie:

----------

> ,  ?


   ,,..  ,.   :Embarrassment:     -,  .  :yes:  



> . .
>     .
>   ,  
>    .
> ,  
>   ...  ,
> 
> ,     .
>    ...
> ...


    , YUM!  :Embarrassment:   :Smilie: 
Tasik, shrilanka -   !
 :yes:         ,   -   :Wow:     .   :Smilie:          "  "      :Smilie:

----------


## _

> ...   -      .           "  "


   ...   ,     , ,   ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,     , ,   ...


  !   !  :yes:     ,     :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> !   !     ,


  ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ???


..   ,       ,           :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ..   ,       ,     **


 **?
 ,  .. ...  , - .
,  ...

----------


## _

> ???


    ,  ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


 ,   !    , -        :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> **?
>  ,  .. ...  , - .
> ,  ...


..     ( ?!?) ?  :Wow:

----------


## _

> .


,   , -      , -...   ,   , , , ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> *YUM * 
>      .


   ...        ?   :Cool:

----------


## _

> ...        ?


,  -      .        ,       .          . ,       .  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...


  :Wink:

----------


## _

> 


 :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ...   ))))   ))))


    ,      :Wink:

----------


## _

> ,   ...   ))))   ))))


,       -         ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,       -         ...


  :Frown:   -  ..     ..         :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

*_*,  ..           :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> -  ..     ..


      ,      ,     ...  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,      ,     ...


  ?      ?

----------


## _

:

----------


## YUM

> :


!!!! (    )
      ?      ,  ,  ? :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> !!!! (    )
>       ?      ,  ,  ?


 :Wow:       ? 
(      ,    :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## YUM

> ? 
> (      ,    )


  - ?
 .

----------


## shrilanka

> - ?
>  .


    ????  :Stick Out Tongue: 
     -    :Big Grin:

----------


## _

> 


,    -  ?      ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ???? 
>      -


,   !     ?     ...
... 
   ....., .......
!  2 ,            .   , , ...  -   ...
      ! 
   "" ,     ..... 
   ... ...  ,  .              ...
 !  ,   ,    ,         - ""...   ,    ,  - , !!!
   ,     10   ...    !!!! :Speaking: 
  !    - !     . .
  ""    ....   ...   !  - ,  - ,   -    ...

----------


## YUM

> ,    -  ?      ?


   .     ...
   300  .
 !!!!   ,   !!!!    -   ...  ... ..,     ...
        12 ...

----------


## _

> ,   !     ?     ...
> ... 
>    ....., .......
> !  2 ,            .   , , ...  -   ...
>       ! 
>    "" ,     ..... 
>    ... ...  ,  .              ...
>  !  ,   ,    ,         - ""...   ,    ,  - , !!!
>    ,     10   ...    !!!!
> ...


  ,     ,              .  :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> ,     ,              .


    .        ( ,   ..?   ...)

----------


## _

> ,   ..?   ...


        ?

----------


## YUM

> ,   !    , -


 ,   . , , ,   .            ...    ,          ...
 :Frown:      ""      .           .    ,  5     ,    -    , ...     ,          ... 2-3    ,    .     - 6     . :Frown:

----------


## _

,     -    ,  .          .   :yes:

----------


## _

> ???


 ,     .         - , ,   ,    .

----------

,        "" .   :Big Grin: 
     .     .
.           .
   . ,   .
   .  



> ,   .


  .    .        .
     .

   (   )    .

   ,
     ,
   ,
    .

     .    . , ,     .
      -  .  :Stick Out Tongue: (.     .)    :Smilie:

----------

> .


    ?

----------

> !!!   ?


 ,      ()       ().  ,    .   :Stick Out Tongue: 




> ?


 .   :Wow:

----------

> ,    .


 ?



> .

----------


## _

> ,
>      ,
>    ,
>     .


  -  

 ,  ,
   .
-  -,
-, -,
  ,    -
   ...

----------


## _

,
  - .
   ,
    .
     -
   -  ?

----------


## shrilanka

> .


  :yes:

----------


## _

> ...        (   ))))


  ?     ...    -      ...  :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?     ...    -      ...


      - ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> ...   ...


     ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

*_*,        :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ???


 ,  ? ... ...
 :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...  ...     ... ...


    .. (   :Wow:  )

----------


## shrilanka

..   ..     ,         :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

(     :Big Grin:  )

----------


## shrilanka

> ???


 ..      -    :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> .. (   )


"  ...
  ."
.   , .         ""?     .  
    .......

----------


## shrilanka

> "  ...
>   ."
> .   , .         ""?     .  
>     .......


???   ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

> "  ...
>   ."
> .   , .         ""?     .  
>     .......


 "":

----------


## _

...   :Big Grin: 
       ...

----------


## YUM

()    ? ?
    !

----------


## _

> ()    ? ?
>     !


 
   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ()    ? ?
>     !


      ...   -  ,   ...     ,      :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ...   -  ,   ...     ,


,   ...  !
         ,
  ,  
  ,  !
  , 
 , 
  . , ?



 ...
, !  !!!!    !!!!

   ,

 .
,  ..   
   ...

(      )

----------

> ?!


, ,-

----------

> ,  ? ... ...


         ,    ,

----------

> ...  )))) - )))


   ,  -  -...    ,  ,  ,

----------

> ,  YUM   ...    ...


  -,       :Wink:

----------

> ,    ...   ,   ))))


  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

*Tasik*,      .    ..        ..   :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ...   ,   ))))


    ,   ,     :Wink:

----------

> *Tasik*,      .    ..        ..


    ,   ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ,


     -       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -


  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


    ..      ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ..      ,


,    ......-       ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,    ......-       ?


 "     "  :Big Grin:

----------

> "     "

----------


## shrilanka

> 


     ,

----------


## Glissando

:EEK!:  ....    ...   ,   ...    ... :Wow:

----------

> ....    ...   ,   ...    ...


    ,   -?

----------


## Glissando

> ,   -?


   ... ....  ...     ... . ...  ... :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ....    ...   ,   ...    ...


   ,     :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ... ....  ...     ... . ...  ...


    ,  ...  :Redface:   :Wow:

----------

> . .


,   ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

*Glissando*,          ?

----------

> ...


- , ?
   - ?

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,          ?


...   ...   ... ... :Wow:  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...   ...   ... ...


  :yes: 
        ...     ..

----------

> 


      ,  ?

----------

> 


    ,      ,    ....

----------


## Glissando

> 


   ,  ? :Wow:     -???   ... !  1  "" :yes:

----------

> ,  ?    -???   ... !  1  ""


   ,,.    :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ?    -???   ... !  1  ""


   .. 1       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

*Glissando*, , ,      ,     ...   ,    ..       ..          :Cool:

----------


## Glissando

> .. 1


    - ! ...    ...

----------

> 1


, -   ... 1

----------

> - !


 ,.... , ....

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*, , ,      ,     ...   ,    ..


... ... :"   -   "  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,.... , ....


,    ...--....  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ... ... :"   -   "


  ,      ... (   :Redface:  )

----------


## Glissando

, ,... !    -   ...  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

*Glissando*, ,        :

----------

> ,      ... (   )


 ,  ,

----------


## shrilanka

> , ,... !    -   ...


    -   ?  :Wink:

----------

> -   ?


,,    (  )

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*, ,        :


  ....   .... -...  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> ....   .... -...


   ,    :Big Grin: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Glissando

> -   ?


  :yes:  .... ...  ...  :yes:

----------

> ....   .... -...


  ?

----------


## shrilanka

...   ...      :Big Grin: 
 -        :Wink:

----------

> ...   ...     
>  -


   -,    ?

----------


## _

().   ... ...   ...    .     .  ,  ... , ! 
 .    !     ,         .  :Grenade: 
 !     ,  -,   ,  ,    ...


!  
   !
      -
, ,     ?
,     
    .
    -

!..   
   !
 ... 

     - 
  .  
!..

 :Ass:   :Ass:   :Ass:   :Ass:   :Ass:

----------


## Glissando

> ... 
> 
>      - 
>   .  
> !..


     ?
, , .... 

   -, !
, ,  
 !?    - !

   - , !
 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## _

!     :
http://kompromat.flb.ru/material1.phtml?id=2116
http://www.liveinternet.ru/community.../post66513308/
http://iforces.com.ua/viewtopic.php?...7c46a8a49c0adb

----------

> ! 
>  ...





> - , !


    ,
    .
      ,
     .
  !
   !
     ,
   !
  ,
  .
   ,
  .

----------


## _

:        . ,   "   ". :

,  ,

 -,
  ! !


  ,

 ...

( ,       ",  "):

   !
  !

 ,  .


  !

-!

----------


## stas

.      - " ".      .         .

----------


## stas

-  .   ,          :Smilie:

----------

